# 

## ufbufkruf

Witam wszystkich.
Długo zastanawiałem się czy już czas na założenie dziennika (choć na razie chyba to jeszcze złe określenie  :wink:  ) ale dziś zajrzałem w swój profil.

_Zarejestrowany	05-11-2012_
...
_Mój dom:	kiedyś zbuduję_

Ponad 6 lat temu zacząłem marzyć o własnym domu, 5 lat temu zarejestrowałem się na forum i zacząłem chłonąć wiedzę. Z racji takiej, że od zawsze ojciec uczył mnie, że po to mam dwie zdrowe ręce żeby nimi pracować, a nawet jak mnie już stać będzie na usługi innych to żeby mi kitu nikt nie wcisnął,  w sposób szczególny przypadły mi do gustu dzienniki wszystkich samorobów. 

I tak mijały lata, plany o domu się rozwijały, najpierw zrealizowany został ten o jego pierwszych mieszkańcach (ożeniłem się), następnie od teściów otrzymaliśmy działkę i tak do pierwszej rocznicy ślubu. Zaczęliśmy przekuwać marzenia w realizacje. Rozeznanie na temat zdolności kredytowych, podliczenie oszczędności - damy radę! Określenie czego potrzebujemy w domu i optymalizacja tego. 

*Projekt*
W pierwszej kolejności szybkie wprowadzenie. Nasza działka jest dość wąska - 17,5m szerokości. Zgodnie z planem zabudowy musimy dokleić się do budynku sąsiedniego. Znaleźliśmy dwa projekty które nam się strasznie spodobały niestety nie do końca nadawały się do naszych warunków i wymagały kilku zmian i adaptacji. Po wizytach u kilku projektantów i podpowiedzi kilku osób zdecydowaliśmy się na projekt indywidualny co okazało się nie tylko bardzo wygodne (mamy narysowane tak jak nam się podoba - no już prawie  :smile:  ) ale i ekonomicznie korzystniejsze. 





Ostatnia zmiana jaką wykonamy to zmniejszenie łazienki na poddaszu (uważamy że to z duża powierzchnia (raz że koszty wykończenia będą wysokie dwa nie podobają nam się duże przestrzenie w łazienkach). Uzyskane miejsce przeznaczymy na garderobę z dostępem z jednej z sypialni(patrz zdjęcie niżej).





Przerywana linia po długości dachu z dopiskiem 2.20 to linia w której skos powinien mieć taki wymiar. Wydaję mi się, że wykorzystamy to miejsce lepiej dzięki temu.

Do sąsiada doklejamy się garażem, przestrzeń nad nim to coś ala strych z możliwością późniejszej adaptacji - możliwość wejścia ze spocznika schodów.

*Technologie*
- fundament - po badaniu gruntu (świder średnicy 200 i odwierty w kilku miejscach pod przyszłym domem) i z wiedzy sąsiada (skończył budowę rok temu) wynika, że mamy ok 20 cm gliny (nawieziona) i 80 cm czarnoziemu. Później zaczyna się podłoże piaskowo - gliniaste. Plan jest taki żeby wybrać to wszystko na ten minimum metr w dół, glinę zutylizować a czarnoziem wykorzystać do podniesienia działki( co i tak muszę zrobić). Na tym poziomie po wytyczeniu przez geodetę, wykonać wykopy pod ławy i wylać je w glebie. Do poziomu zero pociągnąć bloczkiem betonowym.

- poziom "0" - Podsypka oczywiście zagęszczona odpowiednio, chudziak,  folia, styropian 15 cm (nie wiem czy nie dać więcej bo planuję podłogówkę na parterze), folia rury i posadzka. (no dobra pojechałem dalej niż stan zero ale chodziło o zobrazowanie mojego pomysłu).

- ściany - bk Solbet 24 cm, klasa 500 (bardzo mocno rozważam P+W ale jeszcze dokonuje przeliczeń jak z kosztami tego) na cienką spoinę

- strop - teriva (tu kalkuluję co cenniejsze czas czy kasa i ile to wyjdzie za kształtki wieńcowe).

- dach - to chciałbym zlecić kompleksowo firmie, głównie ze względu na czas. Dach dwu spadowy, lukarna, okno dachowe, pełne deskowanie, blacho-dachówka. 

- komin - systemowy

- ogrzewanie - kocioł dwukomorowy (głównie ekogroszek ale czasem i drewno), na parterze ogrzewanie podłogowe po całości, na górze zastanawiamy się nad grzejnikami. Doradza nam to projektant (grzejniki pod oknem) i żona jest bardziej za tym rozwiązaniem.

- woda - własne ujęcie

- ocieplenie - 15 cm grafitu na ściany, 15 cm pod podłogę na gruncie, projektant uważa że na podłogę na poddaszu nie ma potrzeby?, 25 wełny w skosy

Temat ten zakładam jak na razie bardziej w celu posiadania swojego miejsca na zadawanie pytań na nurtujące mnie pytania niż zdawania relacji bo z budową ruszamy jak tylko sprzęt będzie mógł wjechać na działkę wiosną. 

Jak myślicie ile potrzebuje kasy na stan deweloperski. Sam mam zamiar zrobić wszystko poza wylewką i dachem (myślałem też o tynkach ale jak czytam o kosztach pokrycia wszystkiego KG to zacząłem się skłaniać ku tej oszczędności). Czy realne jest SSO(ściany plus dach odeskowany z papą - no możne i blacha bez podbitki) przed zimą przyszłego roku zakładając rozpoczęcie robót najpóźniej w maju?

----------


## marcko

Cześć,
witam kolejnego samoroba - tym bardziej że blisko mnie  :smile: 

ja Ci podpowiem co do tego styro na podłogę poddasza - fakt ocieplenie chyba zbędne, ale coś od akustyki by się przydało.
Wyrobić się do końca roku - wszystko się da  :smile:  realne przede wszystkim dlatego, że i jesień zazwyczaj długa jest.
Z doświadczenia (krótkiego co prawda) wiem, że więcej satysfakcji i lżej nawet jest budować niż planować i liczyć wszystko 100 razy, te decyzje co będzie najlepsze (kasa, czas, siły) są naprawdę ciężkie czasami. 

Powodzenia i wytrwałości

----------


## piotrek0m

> Jak myślicie ile potrzebuje kasy na stan deweloperski. Sam mam zamiar zrobić wszystko poza wylewką i dachem (myślałem też o tynkach ale jak czytam o kosztach pokrycia wszystkiego KG to zacząłem się skłaniać ku tej oszczędności).


Sam wszystko ... hmmm ambitnie bardzo ... ten entuzjazm na początku drogi ... pracujesz ... masz rodzinę ... pytam z ciekawości ... bo robienie wszystkiego pochłania bardzo dużo czasu a jak nie ma się wiedzy i praktyki to jeszcze więcej czasu.

A stan deweloperski kosztuje 2500 - 3000 zł/m2, stan zamknięty ok 600 - 800 zł/m2 zależnie od technologii, wiadomo...

----------


## ufbufkruf

> Sam wszystko ... hmmm ambitnie bardzo ... ten entuzjazm na początku drogi ... pracujesz ... masz rodzinę ... pytam z ciekawości ... bo robienie wszystkiego pochłania bardzo dużo czasu a jak nie ma się wiedzy i praktyki to jeszcze więcej czasu.


Mam stabilną prace raczej na jedną zmianę (tydzień w miesiącu wypada inaczej). Mam żonę, dzieci jeszcze brak. Nie będę sam, rodzina pomoże  :wink: . 
Elektrykę już robiłem ( w razie problemów żony dziadek i mój teść to elektrycy co prawda już nie czynni zawodowo), hydraulikę też choć na małą skalę. Mój tato kilka lat pracował jako zbrojarz. Będąc młodszym kilka sezonów wakacyjnych spędziłem na budowie - niby to żadne doświadczenie ale nie tylko pustaki się nosiło. Dorabiałem przy wykończeniówce kilka lat (czasem z kimś czasem sam robiąc) więc tego etapu się nie boje. 

Wiem że pochłonie to masę mojego czasu ale nie boje się tego jak na razie. Urlop z tego roku został urlop z przyszłego będzie, weekendy i po pracy od 16 można robić. Mieszkam aktualnie 300m od terenu budowy  :wink:

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Z mojego doświadczenia samorobowego, musisz koncentrować się na małych celach i je realizować, nie ma sensu pytać o ocieplenia czy płyty czy dach, kiedy przed tobą fundament, małymi krokami do celu. Nie zakładaj, ze dachu nie zrobisz, czy wylewki, może tak się napędzisz, że nic i nikt cie nie powstrzyma. Nie możesz tego teraz wiedzieć. Chętnie poobserwuje Twój dziennik.

Pozdrowienia od Rycha  :stir the pot:  a zupa najlepiej smakuje późnym wieczorem po powrocie z budowy  :yes:

----------


## aiki

Jak się nie obijasz na budowie to późnym wieczorem już się nawet jeść nie chce.  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Pytam o styropian w podłodze parteru i poddasza bo jutro mam spotkanie z projektantem (już pewnie ostatnie zmiany i zaczyna rysować projekt). Chciałbym żeby od razy w projekcie uwzględnił grubość styropianu, żebym później nie zdziwił się że jak dodam styro to mi pomieszczenie 2,3 wychodzi. 
Z wylewkami takie wnioski wyciągnąłem czytając dzienniki innych samorobów. Spora ich część żałowała że robiła ten etap samemu. Ale nie mogę się nie zgodzić życie może jeszcze wiele zmienić, jak zawsze  :smile:

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Kolego wszystko wyjdzie w praktyce jak zaczniesz murować ściany, chudy możesz też wylać przed stropem, jak już pociągniesz mury, zauważ, ze na niektórych budowach tak robią, spokojnie pompa sięgnie, jak masz dojazd i płotu brak,
co do wylewek to fundament i strop grucha, ale mniejsze wylania typu taras czy schody  :no: 

małymi krokami do dużego :wave:  efektu

PS. co do systemowych kominów rozważ dodanie dodatkowej komory do gazu, niewielki dodatek ceny, a daje pewną alternatywę do pieca, my to zrobiliśmy, chodź w projekcie mamy tylko ekogroszek, tylko jak będziesz fundament robił, zobacz wymiar pustaka kominowego systemowego, aby ci ewentualnie się zmieścił na wymiar (poszerzyć można o kilka łopat i bloczków), taka idea do rozważenia

Wszystko wyjdzie na etapie wykonania i własnego dłubania

Pozdrówko

----------


## ufbufkruf

Miałem taki zamiar bo w projekcie drogi, którą kiedyś tam mają robić jest gaz pociągnięty. Wiem, że jeszcze sporo ulegnie zmianie podczas budowy. Chce jednak jak najwięcej mieć już na etapie projektowania ułożone i ogarnięte.

----------


## Daniellos_

Nie bój się budować samemu. Nie musisz na nikogo czekać z rozpoczęciem budowy. Jak Ci będzie słabo szło to zawołać fachowca zawsze można.
Rozważ murowanie na pianę tytan. Ja jestem zadowolony.
Rozważ zmianę sposobu ogrzewania. Zaoszczędzisz na koszcie komina etc. Paliwa stałe są passe  :smile:  wiele razy poruszane na forum.
Rozważ odpuszczenie grzejnikow. Ja nie widzę ich zalet.
Rozważ większą ilość styro na podłodze przy podłogówce. To nie będzie duża różnica w koszcie.

Widzę, że też używałes sweethome3d  :smile:  

Pozdrawiam i trzymam kciuki za pogodę  :bye:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Czas leci a nasze plany powoli się rozwijają. W roku ubiegłym udało nam się dokończyć projekt i złożyć wszystkie niezbędne dokumenty na wydziału budownictwa w naszym Urzędzie. Jak się później okazało jednak nie wszystkie. Na szczęście udało nam się uporać z brakami w odpowiednim czasie i nadal będą dotyczyć nasz warunki techniczne z 2016 roku . 
Oto rzuty naszego przyszłego domku: 

  

Co można robić przez zimę? Można zrobić giętarkę do strzemion i zacząć je wyginać w wolnej chwili. Poniżej małe zdjęcie poglądowe takiej giętarki produkcji własnej  :wink:  

W ramach rozgrzewki 100 strzemion zrobione, idzie dość szybko.
A niedziele spędziliśmy z rodziną w lesie. 

Przyjemny spacerek przy -12. Jak tylko warunki i urzędy pozwolą to zaczynamy ścinać. Wstępne szacunki mówią o początku lutego.

A tymczasem staram się przemyśleć jakie przepusty pod fundamentem będą potrzebne.. Do tej pory pomyślałem o:
1. Kanalizacja (jest tak zaprojektowana, że tymczasem idzie do szamba ale tą samą rurą będę mógł podłączyć do miejskiej sieci jak się pojawi)
2. Przepust na wodę ze studni / 
3. Przydało by się też od drugiej strony mieć coś ewentualnie na wodę miejską?
4. Przepust na zasilenie domu
5. Wyjście prądu na ogród (studnia, oświetlenie, zasilanie budynku gospodarczego i altany w przyszłości).
6. Wyjście prądu przed dom
7. ...
Zastanawiam się czy GWC przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej ma sens.

----------


## aiki

GWC - ja robię. Zawsze ogrzewasz powietrze od + 4 czy ile tam z gwc sie wyciągnie a nie od minus. No i latem jest klima.
Poza tym przy obecnych technologiach i szczelności budynku i tak należy zapewnić dolot powietrza. A energooszczędne lub pasywne okna jakoś nie chodza w parze z nawiewnikami.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Witaj. Dzięki za szybką odpowiedz. W jakim miejscu/miejscach będziesz prowadzał powietrze do domu?

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja u siebie wyprowadziłem z pomieszczenia gospodarczego kilka przepstów we wszystkie strony z rury AROT50. Dzięki nim mogę wprowadzić kabel z prądem, wyprowadzić PEXa z wodą czy kabel el do sterowania bramą/domofonem, oświetleniem do ogrodu, przyszłego garażu etc. 
Jak planujesz kominek to też zaplanuj dolot z zewnątrz. Tak jak wspominasz warto też rozważyć dolot powietrza (rurowy GWC) do domu przy WG czy do reku przy WM.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Do kominka do jasne, ale czy gdzieś jeszcze? Może do kotłowni wprowadzić?

----------


## Daniellos_

Przede wszystkim to roważ jeszcze raz sens WG. Pomyśl ile zauszczedzisz na braku kominów lub odchudzeniu ich z kanałów wentylacyjnych. Czy te oszczędność plus to co zyskasz na mniejszym zapotrzebowaniu na ogrzewanie nie zwórci Ci kosztów zainwestowania w WM z rekuperacją. To nie musi byc drogie i możesz kupić reku, a kanały i resztę zrobić samemu, albo i reku zrobić sammeu jak lubisz majsterkować.

Poczytaj dzienniki innych budujących i znajdziesz odpowiedz na wiele nurtujących Cię na początku pytań. Zobacz jak robili inni i pytaj ich czemu dokonywali takich wyborów i czy patrząc z perspektywy czasu uważają, że dobrze zrobili.

----------


## ufbufkruf

W dniu dzisiejszym na naszym przyszłym placu boju pojawiała się pierwsza ekipa  :cool:   Kilka stron w internecie twierdziło, że ima to idealny moment na wiercenie studni. Zaprosiliśmy więc Panów, którzy specjalizują się w takiej pracy. Ekipa konkretna i słowna. Powiedzieli że zaczną o 8 i pojawili się o 7.30. Przygotowanie i jak powiedzieli tak zrobili



Do 12 studnia była zrobiona i zaczeła dawać wodę :yes:  

Po 30 minutach płukania wyglądała już dużo lepiej. 

Teraz pozostał wybór pompy głębinowej. Ktoś ma doświadczenie w tej dziedzinie? Coś poleca?

----------


## ufbufkruf

23 stycznia dostaliśmy PNB :smile:  :smile:   Nawet pierwszy tymczasowy budynek zacząłem z Ojcem po pracy wznosić ale o tym szerzej jutro bo dziś cały dzień w lesie zrobił swoje.

----------


## aiki

> Witaj. Dzięki za szybką odpowiedz. W jakim miejscu/miejscach będziesz prowadzał powietrze do domu?


A o to Ci chodziło.
Więc tak - nawiewy mam w pokojach na poddaszu i salonie oraz garażu i kotłowni.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Trochę opowieści zimową porą. 
Według informacji od ludzi lasu drzewo najlepiej ścinać w porze gdy nie ma soków - zimą. Dlatego też wybraliśmy się w ubiegłym tygodniu do lasu pozyskać drzewo na nasz przyszły dach, a co tam będę pisał skoro obraz mówi więcej...



Przy okazji zwoziliśmy też troche materiału na stemple i słupki ogrodzenia tymczasowego.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Po wycince przyszedł czas na przetarcie wszystkiego w tartaku...


Kilka takich paczuszek też się nazbierało. Będzie czym palić w zimę przy zabawie z instalacjami.

Drewno przetarte trawiło już na naszą działkę.

Teraz czas na okorowanie i ułożenie wszystkiego w odpowiedni sposób, tylko pogoda nie rozpieszcza - w lesie mniej wiało i temperatura tak nie przeszkadzała.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Tydzień minął pod znakiem korowania i układania stosu drewna. Dobrze mieć dzień wolny w tygodniu. W 4 osoby robota ruszyła do przody dość mocno. Pozostało jeszcze trochę desek i zamalować końce jak się zrobi cieplej. I byłbym zapomniał wstawiam zdjęcie pierwszego "budynku", który powstał na naszej działce  :rotfl:

----------


## aiki

Być może źle widzę ale przekładki dajesz w pionie - gdzie pierwsza od dołu to nad nia zawsze kolejne na kolejnych warstwach.
Jesli masz inaczej to pokrzywi całą więźbę.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Nie bardzo rozumiem co masz na myśli. 
Na obrazku poniżej zobrazowałem w jaki sposób ułożyłem drewno (pominąłem podesty). Na samym dole leża najgrubsze elementy (16x16) w pionie są przełożone przekładkami 2,5cm grubości i spięte co 2-2,5m szeroka taśmą i spięte cyklopem. na tym leżą krokwie.jętki i inne elementy o wymiarze 18x7 cm. W jednym rzędzie jest 11 elementów, dwa takie rzędy spinałem taśmami tak jak warstwę poniżej. wszystkie warstwy spiąłem ze sobą do kupy (tak pomyślałem że tą górną warstwę lepiej dociśnie). Po prawej stronie widać oddzielną kupkę elementów 18x7, te są krótsze od pozostałych ale spinane na tej samej zasadzie. Przy deskach stosuję tylko przekładki poziome ponieważ mają one różne szerokości. 



Mógłbyś rozjaśnić co zrobiłem źle?

P.S.
Dzięki za rady  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Nie mówiłem, że źle zrobiłeś tylko, że dokładnie tego nie widzę. 


Czerwone linie to sa moje obawy. Każda przekłada poprzeczna powinna mieć swój odpowiednik warstwę niżej. Nie wszędzie widać aby były.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Przy krokwiach leża jedna pod drugą (może gdzieś się nieznacznie przesunęła ale staraliśmy się na to zwracać uwagę). Deski na wierzchu zostały połozone jako oddzielną paczka spięta razem.

----------


## bcgarage

A powiedzcie proszę, czy i jak to zabezpieczyć przed deszczem (tzn pewnie jakaś plandeka, ale czy położona na drewno czy jakieś specjalne odległości od drewna mają być itp) Ogólnie to zaciekawił mnie temat kupna drewna na dach dużo prędzej (dopiero PnB dostałem) - szukam mentora i specjalisty który by coś doradził

----------


## ufbufkruf

Witaj ja też dopiero co pozwolenie dostałem ale ponoć drewno cięte zimą jest lepsze więc w zimę ciąłem. 
Gdzieś w internecie znalazłem taką rade:



> Suszyć na powietrzu ,pod zadaszeniem lub przykryciem, koniecznie osłonić przed ostrym działaniem słońca.Końce pomalować białą farbą w celu zabezpieczenia przed pękaniem.


Ja planuje zrobić coś podobnego: 

Tylko zamiast foli ciemnej dam plandeki.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Aiki miałeś rację z tym ułożeniem przekładek. W dwóch miejscach przesunęły mi się dosłownie o 2 cm  (grubość przekładki) i już te deski są wykręcone. Ale mam nadzieję, że po moczeniu drewna w impregnacie uda mi się to naprostować. 

Co się dzieje na placu budowy?

Zakończyliśmy układanie drewna, dowieźliśmy stempli, zwieźliśmy część opołów. Wszytko ułożone. 
Zapadła też decyzją, że jeżeli coś się z pogodą nie stanie i nie zaleje nas w sobotę wjeżdża koparka ściąga humus, a po niej geodeta wyznacza w dole osie ław. 
Skoro wszytko wskazuję na to, że będziemy zaczynać wzięliśmy się za przygotowanie zbrojenia.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Coraz poważniej myślę o wentylacji mechanicznej. Próbuje to wycenić Moglibyście podpowiedzieć czy o czymś nie zapomniałem w szacowaniu kosztów takiego rozwiązania:



Wyliczyłem że będę potrzebował:
2 x wentylator 
2 x czerpnia/wyrzutnia (chyba, że zrobię GWC)
1 x filtr powietrza
rura ocieplona fi 160/150 (na struchu) 2 x 10 m 
rura fi 160 (do puszek rozdzielczych) 10m
rura greenflex fi 75 mm 
1x skrzynka rozdzelcza 125/3x75
1x skrzynka rozdzelcza 125/2x75
11x skrzynka rozdzelcza 125/1x75
4x skrzynka rozdzelcza 160/6x75
8x zaślepka fi75
13x anomostaty fi125
taśma uszczelniająca

Nie chodzi mi o ilości ale o elementy. Czy czegoś nie policzyłem?

Jak narazie nie myślę o reku, chyba, że zrobie sam? Daniellos_  gdzie kupowałeś wymiennik? Na alledrogo jest drogo.

----------


## aiki

Wentylacja garażu jakoś mi umkła. Co prawda jest obok komin ale nie ma zaznaczone podłączenia.
Garaż musi mieć wentylację grawitacyjną. I nie warto sobie tego odpuszczać.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Nad garażem i kotłownią jeszcze doczytuje jak to się robi. Z jednej strony nie powinno się mieszać rodzajów wentylacji, z drugiej w kotłowni (i jak piszesz w garażu) chyba powinna być grawitacja. W tym poście bardziej chodzi o to żeby bardziej doświadczeni koledzy/koleżanki podpowiedzieli czy nie zapomniałem policzyć jakiegoś elementu który jest niezbędny do działania WM.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Coraz poważniej myślę o wentylacji mechanicznej. Próbuje to wycenić Moglibyście podpowiedzieć czy o czymś nie zapomniałem w szacowaniu kosztów takiego rozwiązania:
> 
> 
> 
> Wyliczyłem że będę potrzebował:
> 2 x wentylator 
> 2 x czerpnia/wyrzutnia (chyba, że zrobię GWC)
> 1 x filtr powietrza
> rura ocieplona fi 160/150 (na struchu) 2 x 10 m 
> ...


Ja nadal rozważam zrobienie 2 filtrów. Drugi miałby czyścić powietrze wyciągane przed wymiennikiem. To z powodu, że mój rekuperator ma byc nie rozbierany. Choć z drugiej strony to zalecane mycie/płukanie wymiennika mógłbym spokojnie wykonac nawet nie wyjmująć go z obudowy - w końcu jest z materiałó wodoodpowrnych i nie ma w śrdoku żadnej elektroniki.
Nawet jak zrobisz GWC to będzie potrzebował kominek. Jesli będzie kupny to pewnie nawet droższy niż czerpnia ścienna.
Wymiennik kupiłem w Klingenburg'u w Mielcu. Dla mojego niedużego domu kupiłem GS-K 25/300 za 550 + 15 wysyłka.

----------


## aniakicia

dom, projekt indywidualny, 240m2
płyta wylana ok 1. 10 2013
SSO z położoną dachówką: ok. 8.12.2013

więc od maja do zimy zdążysz jeśli wszystko zagra
powodzenia

----------


## ufbufkruf

Pojawiła się kolejna zagwozdka. 
Według projektu mój garaż i garaż sąsiada muszą do siebie przylegać co można zobaczyć na rysunku poniżej:

Ma wyglądać to tak: 
ściana sąsiada | 5 cm styropianu | hydroizolacja | moja ściana fundamentowa 
W jaki sposób wykonać tu hydroizolacje ?

----------


## Daniellos_

> W jaki sposób wykonać tu hydroizolacje ?


 Folia 0.3?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kurcze tak proste rozwiązanie a człowiekowi nie przyszło do głowy. Odkryłem dziś część fundamentu sąsiada, izolację pionową robił folią i powiem wam że jest w strasznym stanie...  
Ale z drugiej strony ja bym dawał styro a nie zasypywał to ryzyko przerwania minimalne.

----------


## ufbufkruf

W sobotę zgodnie z planem na działce zawitała koparka. 

Niestety pomimo zapewnień szefa firmy, że te gabaryty będą wystarczające po ponad 5 godzinach odpuściliśmy i umówiliśmy się na poniedziałek ze sprzętem większego kalibru. Ale dzień nie był stracony bo podjechał geodeta i wytyczył dokładnie działkę dzięki czemu mogliśmy wziąć się za wyznaczanie ogrodzenia tymczasowego.

W poniedziałek na działce zawitał ciężki sprzęt i robota ruszyła mocno do przodu

Chłopaki zaczęli o 6.30, a o 9 dół był już gotowy, a że nie jest mały zrobiliśmy do niego schody

----------


## ufbufkruf

W dniu wczorajszym jeszcze geodeta wytyczył budynek, a my wyznaczyliśmy ławy fundamentowe. Zdjęcia wrzucę później bo jakiś taki zapiernicz był i nie zrobiłem :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Odkryłem dziś część fundamentu sąsiada, izolację pionową robił folią i powiem wam że jest w strasznym stanie...


Tzn porwana?

Ja kupiłem na alle folię 0.3 z atestem (to ważne), nie jakieś typ300 i jest na prawdę gruba i sztywna. W rękach się jej nie rozerwie i nawet brutalne przysypywanie ziemią jej nie straszne.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Jutro postaram się strzelić foto tej foli, tak chodzi mi o to że strasznie się porwała, ale wygląda mi to na to, że był nią wyłożony  wykop i napór betonu załatwił sprawę. 
Geodeta swoje zrobił, kierownik budowy pojawił się skontrolował głębokość i przede wszystkim rodzaj podłoża pod fundament. Po akceptacji wyżej wymienionego zaczęliśmy deskować ławy.

W miedzy czasie wzmocniliśmy podjazd do działki



Z wykopem, wysypanie i wyrównanie chudego(sypkiego) betonu i wstępnym wrzuceniem zbrojenia do wykopu zeszło się cały dzień (dwie osoby od rana i trzecia od 16). Imprezę urodzinową spędziliśmy w tak zacnym gronie. Dopiero o 12 w nocy daliśmy sobie spokój i wyłączyliśmy lampy :sleep: 
Na szczęście udało się rano przełożyć beton o godzinkę i dzięki wsparciu rodziny (dodatkowo wujek mój i żony) udało nam się powiązać zbrojenie i ułożyć bednarkę. Operator wykazał się wyrozumiałością i poczekał 30 minut  :wink:  



Inwestorka w ostatniej chwili przypomniała sobie o włożeniu pieniążków w narożniki budynku :big grin:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Szybkie pytanie. Czy wrzucać więcej zdjęć, bardziej szczegółowe opisy?

----------


## aiki

Dechy będzie się ciężko wyciągać z szalunków.?
Ile cm tych gruzów masz na dojeździe?
W spodzie chyba glina jak masz cienko to sie utopisz po jakimś czasie - obym sie mylił.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wszystkie deski są kręcone od zewnątrz więc mam nadzieję, że po wykręceniu wkrętów mocujących odskoczą bez większych problemów (jutro lub w sobotę będę wiedział). Szalunek do wąskie deski, których głównym zadaniem było pilnowanie poziomu ławy fundamentowej. 
Tego gruzu nie jest dużo (30 ton, warstwa różnie od 5 do maks 10 cm, tak wiem, że najlepiej było by 20 ale koparkowy twierdził [a jeździ też w firmie gruchą], że dadzą radę). Nie chciałem się w koszta ładować bo ten dojazd jest tymczasowy tylko na czas budowy i w późniejszym czasie będę go wywoził :/ Pierwszy test przeszło pozytywnie (11m3 betonu z pompą wjechało) droga tylko w jednym miejscu pokazała, że jest słabo ale tam się poprawi jeszcze na dniach. W tym miejscu na szczęście nie ma gliny tylko czarnoziem. 
Jak będzie dalej zobaczymy ale mete na gruz mam dość dużą przez co najmniej 2 miesiące najbliższe więc jak coś dowiozę w dobrej cenie.

----------


## aiki

Jak nie ma gliny to spoko. A dechy będziesz chyba musiał odkopywać i o to mi chodziło  :smile: 
No to możesz bloczki zamawiać i rozstawiać po budowie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Deski są tylko na brzegach przysypane urobkiem z wykopu, żeby się nie wypaczyły więc mam nadzieję, że nie będzie dużo kopania. Ale to tylko założenia praktyka pokaże. 

Dziś po pracy miałem trochę innych zajęć ale z pomocą żony podłączyliśmy i uruchomiliśmy pompę.





Myślę o podłączeniu kiedyś włącznika czasowego. Podłącze dwa spryskiwacze (duże do podlewania stadionów)  i będzie polewać strop co 2 godziny przez 15 minut naprzykład :wink:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś zaczęliśmy odrywać deski od ław fundamentowych. Z odsypaniem piasku nie było problemu, natomiast pojawił się od w momencie odkręcania wkrętów. Część z nich zakleiła się piachem do tego stopnia, że nie dało się ich wykręcić ale łom swoje zrobił :cool:  



Niestety deszcz, który się rozpadał nie pozwolił nam dokończyć roboty.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Co prawda jeszcze nie mam sciany fundamentowej ale chciałbym już zamówić towar na poszczególne jej etapy. W zaprzyjażnionym składzie mają styropian http://www.neotherm.pl/neoaqua-standard.html 
W karcie technicznej napisali: 



> Płyty styropianowe Neoaqua nie są odporne na:
> - działanie wysokiej temperatury (powyżej 80°C)
> - *działanie rozpuszczalników organicznych, smoły, oleju*


Do hydroizolacji natomiast: 
http://izolex.pl/wp-content/uploads/...zna-2016-1.pdf

Czy te dwa produkty nie będą się gryzły?

Jakie są wasze opinię co do pokrywania styro później siatką i klejem? Co myślicie o foli kubełkowej? Może tylko folia?

----------


## aiki

Jeśli ta masa to klej do styropianu to sie nie pogryzą.
Ten styropian wystarczy jak obłożysz folia kubełkową, nie ma potrzeby zaciągania klejem i siatką.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Sam styropian zamierzam kleić na piankę. Trochę się boje że będzie przy tej masie mnóstwo pracy. Zastanawiam się czy dawać ją z obydwu stron fundamentu. Chyba trzeba. Też mi się wydaje, że folia kubełkowa wystarczy ale co wtedy z wykończeniem cokoła (tej jego małej części widocznej od dołu - o ile taka będzie)

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Klej na najtańszy klej z wora, płyta pionowo tylko na dwa pionowe pasy i na to folia kubełkowa. Żadnych siatek i klejów nie potrzeba.

Osobiście mocno mnie też nie przekonuje szalowanie ław.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Mógłbyś rozwinąć co masz na myśli pisząc o ławach? Chodzi Ci o moje ławy czy ogólnie?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

O te szalowane. Nie mówię że to złe, ale nie widzę potrzeby po prostu.

----------


## aiki

Musisz już teraz określić sobie do jakiej wysokości chcesz przysypać/przykryć fundament. do tej wysokości dajesz folię kubełkową - ona z jednej strony ma płaski koniec i tym do góry. Na allegro znajdziesz listwy wykończeniowe do foli kubełkowej. To co będzie powyżej tych listew dajesz siatke i klej i na to wykończenie. To tak wg. mnie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kolejna zagwozdka. Dolot powietrza z GWC.
Najrozsądniej wydaje mi się puścić rurę w okolicy komina (i tak idzie pionowo w górę do samego strychu). Czy Waszym zdaniem takie rozwiązanie będzie poprawne? 

- zielona kropka rura od gwc
- czerwona kropka rewizja komina
Czy robienie rewizji komina systemowego przez ścianę nośną będzie błędem? Chciałbym puścić tą rurę przy kominie (ewentualnie odizolować ją wełną od samego komina). zabudowa tego będzie prosta a i przepust przez strop w jednym miejscu a nie w kilku.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Na placu budowy też coś się dzieje. Niestety nie tak szybko jakbym chciał ale dostawa towaru utknęła na kawałku drogi dojazdowej który nie jest mój (mam tylko pisemną zgodę na przejazd). Kolejna próba w poniedziałek. W między czasie zająłem się tymczasowym ogrodzeniem działki.

powstała też konstrukcja pod zadaszenie drewna.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wczorajszy dzień upłynął zdecydowanie pod znakiem gruzu. Kawałek drogi dojazdowej (wcześniej nie utwardzany) niestety nie wytrzymał pierwszej próby transportu (w ubiegły wtorek). Do tego czasu ojciec z wujkiem żony wozili gruz w celu utwardzenia powstałych kolein. Na wczoraj pierwszy transport - bloczki betonowe - umówiony był na 12 wiec od rana staraliśmy się poprawić ten fragment podjazdu. Transport przyjechał godzinę wcześniej i nasze kilkadziesiąt taczek gruzu (w tym płyty po 6-10 cm) zniknęły. Ale towar stanął w wykopie. 

Wyścig z taczką rozpoczął się na nowo bo przed nami jeszcze dwa transporty. Z taczką dosłownie bieg, zdążyliśmy zasypać koleiny (i okolice) gruzem i przyjechał piach. Tym razem również nasz wysiłek zniknął pod błotem. Kolejna edycja wyścigu taczek. Paleta cementu wjechała bez większego problemu, pozostała kosmetyka kawałka drogi. 
Nadeszła pora na dokończenie tymczasowego ogrodzenia.


Dla zobrazowanie ile gruzu poszło

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dzisiejszy dzień niestety roboty drobne wymagające dokończenia pochłonęły całe przedpołudnie. Jednak dzień uważam za udany. Papa termozgrzewalna rozłożona, i udało nam się trochę dziś pomurować.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś spora część dnia zeszła na murowanie, w między czasie wypad na miasto i postawienie oświetlenia. Na koniec pracy (przerwany deszczem o 16) mieliśmy dwie warstwy wokół domu i jedną warstwę ściany bliźniaczej z garażem sąsiada.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś kolejny dzień murowania. Musze przyznać, że człowiek dość łatwo nabiera wprawy. 
Zdjęcie robiona jak schodziliśmy na obiad.



Robotę kończyliśmy po zmroku.

----------


## bcgarage

Fajnie świeci ten halogen (led?) Można prosić namiar/dane jego?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Jutro strzele fotkę opakowania. Na szybko jest to lampa led 100 W.
Dziś kolejny dzień murowania. Rano dojechała dostawa bloczków, z wyliczeń wynika, że czeka nas jeszcze jedna. Dwie ściany na gotowe (7 warstw), trzy rogi wyprowadzone, wahania na przeciwległych rogach <5mm. Dziś nawet małżonka połozyła symboliczny bloczek.

----------


## ufbufkruf



----------


## ufbufkruf

Nie ma co pisać, codziennie murujemy.  Trzeba gonić bo urlop już niebawem się kończy. Nasz niezawodny pomocnik szykuje ściany na gotowo pod malowanie czarnym - ostukuje co większe strupu i wypełnia ubytki. Ociepliłem też ścianę przylegającą do domu sąsiada.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Półtorej tygodnia pod hasłem "Niech się mury pną do góry" zostało dziś zakończone. Poszło 1283 bloczki.  Niestety nie było aż tak kolorowo i gdy zostało już tylko kilka docinek popsuła się szlifierka do cięcia. Po oględzinach okazało się że uszkodził się włącznik. Trzeba było na szybko wymyślać rozwiązani ale się udało. 
Udało się też pomalować podkładem ściany zewnętrzne.







Błyska w oddali, miejmy nadzieje, że nie zmyje czarnego...

----------


## aiki

Od środka też trzeba smarować.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Tak tak, dwie ściany już zrobione i w środku, reszta jak tylko ściany wyschnął po nocnych opadach ( dziś też ma padać  :sad:  )

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ponieważ ściany fundamentowe miałem wilgotne wstrzymałem się z dalszym malowaniem. Dzień jednak nie był stracony. Wraz z teściem wykonaliśmy przepusty pod kanalizację, dolot do kominka i pod osłonę kabli.





Ułożyliśmy też rury do GWC i rurę do wody. Niebieską rurę dałem w dwie strony, jedna awaryjnie gdybym musiał się kiedyś do wodociągów podłączać. 





Przejścia pod ławą zasypałem, suchym betonem a same rury płukanym piaskiem. Wszystko zostało dość obwicie zlane wodą, żeby piasek uzupełnił przestrzeń pod rurami. Gdy piasek przestał wypływać w przestrzeń miedzy rurami dosypaliśmy piasku i uzupełniliśmy urobkiem z wykopów.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dzień wczorajszy i dzisiejszy osuszył ściany (według mnie) na tyle że można było malować. Od rana wznowiliśmy więc akcje z czarnym mazidłem. 
Wynikiem dzisiejszego dnia są ściany zewnętrzne pomalowane na gotowo (warstwa gruntująca i dwie warstwy gęstego) i ściany wewnątrz pomalowane podkładem i  gęstym. 











Po wyschnięciu pojawiają się białe wykwity na wierzchu ale to chyba dość popularne zjawisko?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wymalowałem też wszystkie przepusty.







Chce jeszcze po przełożeniu rur na gotowo pomalować  piankę tym mazidłem.

----------


## e_gregor

Białe wykwity to chyba norma przy dysperbicie. Też u siebie je miałem

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wszystkie białe plamy zostały pomalowane jeszcze raz dla świętego spokoju. Środek fundamentu dostał też drugą warstwę. Z ciekawszych rzeczy to fundament ma już ciepło. Jutro zostało tylko dokleić dwie płyty. Czekam na specjalną redukcje kontową z kanału fi 150 na kanał prostokątny, który będzie dolot powietrza wyprowadzał do góry.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Przez ostatnie dwa dni trochę się na budowie wydarzyło.
Styropian został utulony folią kubełkową, oraz obsypany. Pomogliśmy teściom pozbyć się reszty hałdy gruzu i obsypaliśmy nim fundament z zewnątrz tworząc pewną opaskę na dnie wykopu. Na to poszedł piasek obficie zlany wodą i czarnoziem jako ostatnia warstwa.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ponieważ robota ta poszła szybciej niż myślałem zdecydowałem że sypiemy piach do środka. Weszły trzy warstwy po około 25-26 cm. Każda warstwa była zagęszczona co najmniej 3 razy skoczkiem.



Dodatkowo zabezpieczyliśmy resztkami styropianu przepusty. Na zdjęciu poniżej widać rurę od redukcji, o której pisałem wcześniej.



Tak oto efekt około miesiąca pracy zniknął pod ziemią



W fundamencie zrobiłem przeloty:
1. Woda 
- ze studni
- w stronę przyszłej drogi i wodociągów miejskich (awaryjnie)
2. Kanalizacja
3. Prąd
- dwa przepusty fi 50 w stronę przyszłej drogi 
- jeden fi 50 w stronę ogrodu. 
4. Dolot powietrza do kominka
5. GWC

Wczoraj dzwonił do mnie kolega, że w ulicy prostopadłej do mojej w odległości 100 m ma światłowód pociągnięty i żebym sobie przepust przygotował, więc pewnie rzucę jeszcze kawałek Pexa jakiegoś z łagodnym łukiem pod przewidywane miejsce serwerowni w domu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Powiecie mi czy papa pozioma na fundamencie ma zachodzić na styropian czy tylko do środka żeby zakładkę z izolacją chudziaka zrobić?

----------


## aiki

Wystarczy do środka.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś tylko chwilę przed pracą popracowałem, pogoda do bani - padał śnieg <sic>. Testowo jeden przepust zrobiony, elektryczny na ewentualne przewody na ogród.

----------


## Kamil_

Witam!
Bacznie się przyglądam, też chcę z teściem budować samemu.
Mam kilka pytań  :smile: 

1. Dlaczego przepustów nie zostawiałeś od razu tylko dokładałeś sobie pracy z nawiercaniem i przebijaniem się?
2. Bloczki malowałeś tylko dysperbitem? Bo czytałem, że on tylko jest podłożem gruntującym i na to daje się jakieś jeszcze inne mazidło.
3. Jaki styropian zastosowałeś?
4. Kleiłeś na niego siatkę z klejem czy od razu dałeś folie kubełkową? Dużo osób daje styropian na to siatka i klej oraz jeszcze raz maluje to dysperbitem.... Nie wiem która opcja jest poprawna  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Witaj. Cieszę się, że kogoś to co piszę interesuję. Co do budowy samemu nie ma w tym nic strasznego. Jak byś z czymś miał problem to wal tutaj, ktoś zawsze pomoże.
1. Dlaczego przepustów nie zostawiałeś od razu tylko dokładałeś sobie pracy z nawiercaniem i przebijaniem się?
*Nie wszystkie kułem bo kilka z nich było. Murowałem razem z ojcem i raz ja raz on gdzieś o jakimś przepuście zapomniałem. Doszedł też jeden nowy, który będę robił jutro - na światłowód bo znajomy mi powiedział że ma w ulicy obok już gotową infrastrukturę to może i mi do domu pociągnąć jak będzie trzeba.*
2. Bloczki malowałeś tylko dysperbitem? Bo czytałem, że on tylko jest podłożem gruntującym i na to daje się jakieś jeszcze inne mazidło.
*Malowałem czymś takim: Dysprobit  Miała być masa specjalna ale doszedłem do wniosku, że skoro wczesną wiosną gdzie wszędzie w okolicy stoi woda, a u mnie ponad metr poniżej nawet kałuży nie ma to nie potrzebuje ciężkiej izolacji przeciwwilgociowej. Malowałem wszytko 3 razy a wcześniej jeszcze raz jako warstwa gruntująca rozcieńczonym preparatem (60:40 z wodą). Dodatkowo wszystkie miejsca gdzie pojawiły się białe wykwity po kilku dniach malowałem raz jeszcze, a gdzie było trzeba jeszcze.*
3. Jaki styropian zastosowałeś?
*Styropian: NeoAqua 12cm Tylko ja frezowany miałem.*
4. Kleiłeś na niego siatkę z klejem czy od razu dałeś folie kubełkową? Dużo osób daje styropian na to siatka i klej oraz jeszcze raz maluje to dysperbitem.... Nie wiem która opcja jest poprawna 
*Też się mocno nad siatką i klejem zastanawiałem. Ale doszedłem do wniosku, że skoro jest to styro o podwyższonej odporności na wodę nie będę go dodatkowo smarował czarnym. Cokół nie będzie u mnie wystawał z gruntu jakoś specjalnie wysoko więc i pod żaden tynk przygotowywać nie muszę. Suma summarum dałem samą folię kubełkową.*

----------


## aiki

siatka i klej jeśli na fundament daje sie styropian fasadowy. jak sie daje fundamentowy to nie jest to konieczne.
A dziennik sie czyta a, że nie ma sie czego czepiac bo wszytko jest ok to i sie nie pisze.

----------


## Kamil_

Dziękuję za odpowiedź  :smile: 


Brałeś pod uwagę wrzucenie jeszcze styropianu do środka? Niektórzy też tak robią  :sad: 
Chudziaka zbroisz?
Dajesz folię pod niego?
Robisz dylatację?





> Styropian: NeoAqua 12cm Tylko ja frezowany miałem.


Frezowany z wyboru czy taki tylko był?

----------


## aiki

Chudego sie nie zbroi, dylatacja też nie potrzebna a folia jak kto woli. Ja nie mam.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Brałeś pod uwagę wrzucenie jeszcze styropianu do środka? Niektórzy też tak robią 
*Zgadza sie niektórzy tak robią. Ja uznałem to za zbędne. Rozważałem danie wąskiego paska tylko na górze ale finalnie i z tego zrezygnowałem* 
Chudziaka zbroisz?
*Zapewne chodzi Ci o zbrojenie przeciwskurczowe. Takiego nie mam. Mam za to wzmocnienie pod posadowieniem schodów. Według mojego kierownika budowy i projektanta domu w jednym ma to być kratka z pręta 12. Znajdować ona będzie się pod stopą schodów.*
Dajesz folię pod niego?
*Pod niego nie. Dam na chudziaku i połączę z izolacją poziomą na ścianie fundamentowej.*
Robisz dylatację?
*Tylko wokół rur od kanalizy* 
Styropian: NeoAqua 12cm Tylko ja frezowany miałem.
Frezowany z wyboru czy taki tylko był?
*Taki mieli ale i takiego chciałem. Uważam takie połączenie za lepsze.*

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wymysliłem sobie, że w piątek zaleje chudziak. Trzeba było wziąć dziś wolne i rozłożyć kanalizację. Robota szła dość opornie i nie jest to tak szybkie zajęcie jak sądziłem. Muszę przyznać, że piach mam dość dobrze zagęszczony bo kopanie w nim nie było wcale tak łatwe i przyjemne jak sądziłem. 



Wszędzie mam spadki od 2 do 5 %. Test wodny wszędzie wyszedł ok. 
Mała radą na przyszłość: rury najlepiej ciąć kątówką z cienką tarczą do metalu i najważniejsze zawsze fazować cięte zakończenie. Dużo łatwiej się wtedy łączy te rury. Jeśli chodzi zaś o same łączenie to pomimo specjalnego mazidła poślizgowego wcale to nie składa się łatwo. Ale za to jak już się połączy to wyjęcie jednego z drugiego to kosmos. Dwa kolanka 160 rozłączaliśmy w dwie osoby ponad 20 minut.
W miedzy czasie wpadł znajomy ze specjalną przelotką którą stosują do światłowodów - jutro przed pracą zamontuje sobie na przyszłość.



Z grubsza efekt końcowy:





Tak wiem małe pobojowisko ale dopiero wczoraj zauważyłem jeden swój błąd. Schowek pod schodami ma być przecież dostępny z garażu, to i podłoga w nim powinna być na tym samym poziomie. Trzeba było wyciąć kawałek ściany fundamentowej. Nie chciało mi się już tego sprzątać (bo i co ja z tym gruzem zrobię jak ledwo co pozbyłem się dość dużej hałdy), a przecież to też beton. Stwierdziłem, że zaleje to chudym.

----------


## Gargi12

> Wymysliłem sobie, że w piątek zaleje chudziak. Trzeba było wziąć dziś wolne i rozłożyć kanalizację. Robota szła dość opornie i nie jest to tak szybkie zajęcie jak sądziłem. Muszę przyznać, że piach mam dość dobrze zagęszczony bo kopanie w nim nie było wcale tak łatwe i przyjemne jak sądziłem. 
> 
> 
> 
> Wszędzie mam spadki od 2 do 5 %. Test wodny wszędzie wyszedł ok. 
> Mała radą na przyszłość: rury najlepiej ciąć kątówką z cienką tarczą do metalu i najważniejsze zawsze fazować cięte zakończenie. Dużo łatwiej się wtedy łączy te rury. Jeśli chodzi zaś o same łączenie to pomimo specjalnego mazidła poślizgowego wcale to nie składa się łatwo. Ale za to jak już się połączy to wyjęcie jednego z drugiego to kosmos. Dwa kolanka 160 rozłączaliśmy w dwie osoby ponad 20 minut.
> W miedzy czasie wpadł znajomy ze specjalną przelotką którą stosują do światłowodów - jutro przed pracą zamontuje sobie na przyszłość.
> 
> 
> ...


Witam podejrzewam że w maju też kanaliza mnie czeka widzę że już ociepliłeś podmurowkę ja jednak postanowilem zrobić to na samym końcu zawsze coś tam spadnie i sie uszkodzi podczas murowania więc postanowiłem z tym poczekać.Pozdrawiam

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wlaśnie myślę o zabezpieczeniu tego. Być może wykorzystam pomysł podpatrzony u "Łukasza budowlańca" z deskami.

----------


## Gargi12

> Wlaśnie myślę o zabezpieczeniu tego. Być może wykorzystam pomysł podpatrzony u "Łukasza budowlańca" z deskami.


W pierwszej fazie też myślałem o ociepleniu i zabezpieczeniu tego deskami ale stwierdziłem że poczekam z tym będę lał wodę na piasek to myślę że szybciej  woda odparuje i bloczki wyschną.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Fakt jak wycinałem kawałek ściany fundamentowej to w środku były mokre. Niezbyt mnie to ucieszyło ale nic z tym nie zrobię teraz.

----------


## Gargi12

> Fakt jak wycinałem kawałek ściany fundamentowej to w środku były mokre. Niezbyt mnie to ucieszyło ale nic z tym nie zrobię teraz.


Ja mam zamiar zrobić ocieplenie  może w przyszłym roku mam nadzieję że mróz mi chudego nie wywali ,naoglądam się na necie tego wszystkiego a jeszcze dobrze z budową nie ruszyłem a już spać nie mogę

----------


## Kamil_

Kolejne pytania  :smile: 
Mam nadzieję, że nie męczą?


1. Ile Cię kosztowała studnia głębinowa na gotowo?

2. Jak głęboko była kopana? A raczej wwiercana  :smile: 

3. Pozyskałeś drzewo hmmm jak to kosztuje? Jakieś pozwolenia na wycinkę czy coś pewnie musiało być?

4. Wentylacja mechaniczna – dużo się o tym pisze na forum... Większość ma tylko szyby wentylacyjne w kominach, które pewnie dużo nie dają... Mógłbyś przybliżyć temat? Koszty?

5. Deskowanie ław – i tutaj też jedni deskują, inni wykopują i od razu wylewają wiąże się to tylko z walorami estetycznymi czy są jakieś jeszcze inne? (mniej betonu czy jak).

6. Jaką papę termozgrzewalną zastosowałeś do odizolowania ławy od bloczków?
7. Jakie bloczki kupowałeś? Jaki producent i jaką cenę miałeś na nie? Mi w betardzie powiedzieli 3.30 zł za sztukę  :sad: 

8. Studnia wykopana została do zasilania budynku w wodę tak? Nie tylko na czas budowy? Powiedz mi jak to wygląda później z rozliczaniem kanalizacji? Normalnie liczone jest to na podstawie licznika z wodociągów, tutaj też musisz założyć licznik do „swojej” wody?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Pytaj śmiałojeśli tylko będę w stanie odpowiem. Sam miałem wiele wątpliwości jak zaczynałem.

*1. Ile Cię kosztowała studnia głębinowa na gotowo?*
Na gotowo jeszcze nie jest. Teraz wygląda tak: 



Żeby było na gotowo trzeba skrócić niebieską rurę i obsadzić kręgi. Górna granica studni musi być jakiś 1 m pod ziemią (zależne od granicy przemarzania wody). Ja mam zrobione to jeszcze bez zawory zwrotnego. Włączam pompe włącznikiem prądowym i jak wyłączam to woda wraca do studni (żeby nie zamarzało zimą). Na ten moment wydałem: 3721,20 zł. W tej cenie jest odwiert, pompa, rura fi pe 40, kolanka, przewód do podłączenia pompy itd. Sam odwiert to 80zł/m. W sezonie tyle się płaci za rure 110, ja wierciłem przed sezonem wieć w tej cenie zrobili mi 125. 

*2. Jak głęboko była kopana? A raczej wwiercana* 
U mnie woda znajduję się na 29m  :wink:  

*3. Pozyskałeś drzewo hmmm jak to kosztuje? Jakieś pozwolenia na wycinkę czy coś pewnie musiało być?*
Za pozwolenie się nie płaci ale żeby je uzyskać musisz mieć wypis z rejestru gruntów potwierdzający, że las jest Twój, a tu jest opłata urzędowa. Co do kosztów to ciężko to policzyć bo las należy do rodziny, a u mnie rodzina sobie pomaga bezinteresownie więc ani złotówki nie wzięli nawet za paliwo do pił czy dużego ciągnika. Zapłaciłem tylko za wyżywienie "drwali" i napitki po robocie oraz przetarcie z transportem w tartaku. Ach jeszcze leśniczy... Teoretycznie znakuję on drzewo bo jest to jego obowiązek służbowy ale nasze społeczeństwo tak tych dziadów nauczyło, że dopóki mu w łapę nie dasz to nie zacznie oznaczać drzew wiec zgodnie z życzeniem 50 zł trzeba dać mu w kieszeń. Dobrze że ostatnim czasem u nas w regionie kilku za to już poleciało. Jeśli chodzi o gotówkę to tartak z transportem to 2200 zł

*4. Wentylacja mechaniczna – dużo się o tym pisze na forum... Większość ma tylko szyby wentylacyjne w kominach, które pewnie dużo nie dają... Mógłbyś przybliżyć temat? Koszty?*
Też miałem mieć tylko "szyby wentylacyjne" ale zrezygnowaliśmy z żoną z tego. Co do decyzji co jest lepsze to musisz sam zdecydować. Będę robił wentylację mechaniczną na razie bez rekuperatora (choć pewnie się zawezmę i sam zrobię) ale za o z GWC rurowym. Wyliczyłem, że WM będzie mnie kosztować 2500 (rury, wentylatory, puszki rozdzielcze itp) oraz ok 1000 zł GWC. 

*5. Deskowanie ław – i tutaj też jedni deskują, inni wykopują i od razu wylewają wiąże się to tylko z walorami estetycznymi czy są jakieś jeszcze inne? (mniej betonu czy jak).*
Mi nie tyle o walory estetyczne chodziło co o bezproblemowe wypoziomowanie górnej krawędzi ławy. Ja robiłem tak że ta deska ma mniej niż 10 cm a reszta była po prostu kopana w gruncie. 

*6. Jaką papę termozgrzewalną zastosowałeś do odizolowania ławy od bloczków?*
Papa V60 S30 podkładowa 10 m2. Opis i obrazek chyba pasuje: http://sklep-dekarski.pl/pl/p/Papa-I...odkladowa/8061

*7. Jakie bloczki kupowałeś? Jaki producent i jaką cenę miałeś na nie? Mi w betardzie powiedzieli 3.30 zł za sztukę*
Bloczki kupowałem u lokalnego dostawcy wyrobów betonowych. Mam z tego miejsca beton i wszystkie wyroby z tego materiału oraz koparki i piach więc ceny też zrobił mi bardzo dobre. Bloczki miały pewne mankamenty ale nic co sprawiło by że nie dało się nimi robić.

*8. Studnia wykopana została do zasilania budynku w wodę tak? Nie tylko na czas budowy? Powiedz mi jak to wygląda później z rozliczaniem kanalizacji? Normalnie liczone jest to na podstawie licznika z wodociągów, tutaj też musisz założyć licznik do „swojej” wody?*
Po budowie będę chciał zasilić dom z tej studni, wtedy też oddam wodę do badania i będę mugł określić jakie filtry będą mi potrzebne. U mnie na początku będzie szambo. W momencie podłączenia do kanalizacji jest dokładnie tak jak mówisz i podłączają wodomierz na podstawie którego rozliczają ścieki.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Brak wpisów z budowy więc pora nadrobić. Dokończyliśmy kanalizację i przepusty - tak naprawdę jeden cienki na światłowód. 



W dniu wczorajszym wylewaliśmy chudziak. Na początek przygotowaliśmy sobie prowadzenie w garażu ponieważ tam chudy będzie poniżej bloczka.



Telefon z betoniarni - obsuwa 2 godziny. Robota przygotowana więc trzeba było odpocząć w altanie robotniczej  :wink: 



No i lejemy :smile:  w pozostałych "pomieszczeniach" rozstaw był odpowiedni do użycia długiej prostej dechy. 



Niestety zabrakło jakieś 2 metry.  :sad:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś rano dowieźli. Zostało im z innej budowy b20 i taki mi wylali. Niestety zaraz później miałem którki opad deszczu i pojawiło się kruszywo.



Jak widać wszystkie próby gładzenia tego zaraz po deszczu spełzły na niczym. Macie jakiś pomysł co z tym zrobić? Boję się, że będzie kaleczyć izolację przeciwwilgociową.

----------


## Kamil_

Te deski później zostawiłeś? Zostały zalane?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Po jakiejś godzinie wyjąłem je, a ubytek wypełniłem betonem.

----------


## aiki

Na to b 20 pod izolacje daj piankę pod panele

----------


## ufbufkruf

Nie wiem jak u Was ale u nas od środy ciągle pada. Coś się jednak działo na budowie. Poniedziałek i wtorek po pracy z bratem i ojcem zwieźliśmy resztę opołów, które zalegały u wujka na działce po wycince drzew. Okazało się to strzałem w dziesiątkę bo jak zaczęło padać to o wjeździe na działkę można tylko pomarzyć. 



Mam nadzieję, że na zimę i dogrzewanie się przy pracach nad instalacjami wystarczy. 
Na czwartek miałem zamówiony towar (beton komórkowy). Mały problem od dwóch dni pada. Kierowca przyjechał w miarę punktualnie. Obejrzał podjazd i stwierdził że da radę wjechać składem tyłem. Podczas jazdy zrobił rzecz niezrozumiałą dla mnie i zatrzymał auto na zakręcie, w najgorszym błocie, "żeby pogadać". Stało się to co dla nas było oczywiste – ugrzązł. Po dość długiej nerwówce i próbach wyjechania zapadła decyzja że towar zdejmuję w tym miejscu i na pusto stara się wyjechać. Udało się. Pozostawił przyczepkę ze składu na drodze i już solówką dojechał do utwardzonego terenu. Z niego załadował pierwszą część towaru i dowiózł na plac budowy. 



Następnie wrócił się po drugą część i ją również rozstawił. Niestety nie wszystko udało się dostawić na chudziak – samochód miał problem z podjechaniem blisko z powodu rozmokniętego gruntu. Suma summarum wygląda to tak:



Myślę, że i tak łatwiej będzie z tego miejsca rozłożyć pustaki na chudziaku. Po wszystkim złapaliśmy za grabki i wyrównaliśmy podjazd po przejeździe składu.
Długi weekend wolny miałem nadzieję, że zacznę murować ale pogoda nie napawa optymizmem. Ale jak tylko przestanie padać to biorę się za robotę. Schło będzie w miedzy czasie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

I ważna rzecz na ten moment wydałem 49 011,94 PLN W tej cenie mam wliczony materiał na ściany nośne domu (bloczki i zaprawa klejowa) oraz koszt pozyskanie drewna na dach. W zestawieniu nie mam uwzględnionej tylko benzyny i ewentualnego zimnego złocistego, które okazjonalnie pojawia się na zakończenie ciężkiego dnia przy pracy. 
Jeśli będzie potrzeba wrzucę swoje szczegółowe zestawienie ( włącznie z paczką kredy białej za 1,30  :big lol:  ).

----------


## ufbufkruf

Pogoda nie była dziś zła więc udało się coś tam zrobić. Powstała hydroizolacja pod ścianami. 2 x papa termozgrzewalna 3 mm z zakładami minimum 30 cm (zgrzane). 



Ponieważ trochę nie ufam tej foli to przy ścianie sąsiada wywinąłem dodatkowo papę.



Wyznaczyliśmy też poziom narożników budynku i udało się dwie i pół ściany pokryć pierwszą warstwą.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Na budowie działo tyle, że nie było czasu pisać. Szybkie streszczenie ostatnich dni. 
[01.05.2017]
Wytyczyliśmy dziś wszystkie ściany i ułożyliśmy ich pierwszą warstwę. Zapadła też decyzja, że do puki się da będziemy murować ściany zewnętrzne. Ma to na celu ułatwienie komunikacji wewnątrz budynku. 

Proces murowania przebiegał dość sprawnie.





Udało nam się na kilku ścianach dojechać do 4 warstwy, a co za tym idzie zrobić też zbrojenie strefy podokiennej.

----------


## ufbufkruf

[02.05.2017]
Podniesieniu na duchu wczorajszym rozwoje budowy od rana ruszyliśmy do pracy pełni energii. Jeszcze przed południem było już widać część otworów okiennych. 



Wyskoczyłem też do najbliższego składu zakupić styropian na ścianę garażu. Pozwoliło to pociągnąć ją do góry.



Dla potomności szybka fota zbrojenia stref podokiennych.



Wraz ze wzrostem ścian pojawiła się potrzeba stawania coraz wyżej. Brat  zmajstrował nam takiego oto pomocnika.

----------


## ufbufkruf

W tak zwanym miedzy czasie została ulepszona nasza altanka. Zrobiłem więc zdjęcie na pamiątkę.

----------


## ufbufkruf

[03.05.2017]
Witaj maj, 3 maj! Dziś kolejny dzień majówki – rocznica uchwalenia Konstytucji. Z tego powodu miałem małą przerwę w budowie – udałem się na uroczystości miejskie. Po powrocie okazało się, że do ekipy budowlanej dołączył mój drużba. 



Muszę przyznać, że takiej ilości pomocników się nie spodziewałem. Tym sposobem murowały dwie osoby - żeby było ciekawiej jedną kielenką do cienkiej spoiny też dało radę. Jedna osoba zajmowała się tylko i wyłącznie docinaniem, jedna noszeniem, a ostatnia uzupełniała większe ubytki (w sumie to wszystkie) klejem wymieszanym z pyłem z bloczków. 



Wieczorem przeprowadziliśmy kontrolę poziomu ścian. 



Grubość kreski lasera ma 3 mm i nigdzie nie ma odchylenia które sprawiło by że kreska była nieczytelna. Chyba jest dobrze.

----------


## ufbufkruf

[04.05.2017]
Dziś musiałem wrócić do pracy. W nocy i przez ranek padało. Gdy byłem w pracy tato pojawił się na budowie i rozpoczął murowanie. Dołączyłem do niego po pracy. Roboty wykonanej dziś może nie jest dużo jeśli chodzi o metry ale było tu dość dużo dociąć. 



Pojawił się też otwór na belkę spocznika. 

Zamówiłem dziś nadproża solbetowskie na wszystkie otwory zewnętrzne. Mam nadzieję, że nie będzie ciągle padać i towar wjedzie na budowę.

----------


## Kamil_

Z jakiego lasera korzystasz? 
Planuję też coś zakupić....

----------


## ufbufkruf

https://profimarket.pl/autocross-las...er-p-1326.html

----------


## ufbufkruf

Tylko ja już go mam od kilku lat. 
Tak z innej strony. Myślicie, że mogę użyć żwiru płukanego (takiego do murowania) do zalania belki nadproża? Mam go jeszcze dość dużo i jakoś nie widzi mi się zamawiać specjalnie żwir inny, raz ze mała ilość dwa już dwie sterty różnych frakcji mam.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ostatnio mam mniej czasu na budowę ale coś tam się dzieje. W sobotę zaszalowaliśmy pierwszą belkę. Będzie to jedna z belek spocznika schodów. Po rozmowie z kierbudem wypuściliśmy z niej odrazy pręty pod zbrojenie w/w elementu schodów.





W dniu wczorajszym trzeba było przygotować plac na dzisiejszą dostawię więc ręcznie przenieśliśmy 6 palet bloczków do "wnętrza" domu. 



Rozszalowaliśmy też boki belki.



Dziś w planie murowanie kolejnej warstwy.

----------


## RysiekWLKP

A możesz pokazać jak w projekcie wyglądają schody, rozumiem 2-biegowe ze spocznikiem?. Ja mam takie i kompletnie nie mam pojęcia jak się za to zabrać.

U mnie to tak wygląda 





Umieściłem też w moim dzienniku, aby ci nie zaśmiecać wątku.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Na budowie się dzieje. Nareszcie dojechały nadproża. 



Na pierwszych nakładałem klej pacą systemową do cienkiej spoiny. Dużo lepszy efekt dało jednak nakładanie kleju kielnią, nadmiar i tak wypłynie ale nadproże dużo lepiej się ustawia. 



Cały czas też przybywa bloczków. 
Garaż mam już gotowy do szalowania pod monolit. Chciałbym wyrobić się z tym w weekend ale ciężko mi powiedzieć ile take prace zajmują czasu.

----------


## Kamil_

Widzę idziesz do przodu!
Pogratulować!

Mnie schody trochę przerażają, ale na razie o tym nie myślę  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ja o schodach a właściwie ich zbrojeniu też nie myślę. Mój tato był zbrojarzem przez kilka ładnych lat, spojrzał na projekt i powiedział, że jest spoko więc pozostawiam to jemu. Ja tylko fizycznie pomogę.  :smile: 

Na dziś plan minimum zrealizowany. 



Biorąc pod uwagę, że ostatnio robimy tylko przed pracą idzie dość dobrze. Do osiągnięcia poziomu w którym pozostanie ogarnięcie stropu pozostała ostatnia warstwa( no poza frontową ścianą tam są dwie warstwy. 

Jednak przed położeniem tych warstw musimy wylać strop w garażu bo na nim będzie ostatnia warstwa ściany domu ( ta z nim sąsiadująca).

----------


## aiki

Nie wiem ile będziesz miał ocieplenia w podłodze ale te bloczki pod tarasowym jakoś mi nie pasują. Normalnie tarasowe osadza się z poszerzeniami.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Od chudego będę miał jeszcze tak: 20 cm styropianu, folia, 6,5 posadzka, 1,5 terakota = 28cm. Bloczek ma 24 więc zostaje jeszcze 4 cm do poziomu "0". O poszerzeniach wiem tylko nie wiem ile miejsca na nie potrzeba zostawić. Jeśli te 4 cm okaże się za mało to wytnę kawałek bloczka.

----------


## the_anonim

Z tego co pamiętam chłopaki od okien mówili że poszerzenia są 5cm 10cm a potem można je łączyć modułowo np. 15,20 itd.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Robota na budowie posuwa się do przodu. W piątek niestety tylko 3 godziny ale coś tam udało się zrobić. Na kawałku ściany mam już ostateczną warstwę parteru. Jest tu dużo docinek więc idzie to powoli.



Miałem wolną sobotę a i ludzi do pomocy zjawiło się dużo więc można było ruszyć do przodu  :smile: 

Ja z ojcem murowaliśmy te nieszczęsne docinki a ekipa rodziny żony zajęła się szalowaniem garażu pod płytę.



Efekt całego dnia pracy, może ilościowo nie dużo ale poszło do przodu. Jest szansa że w piątek wylejemy strop nad garażem

----------


## ufbufkruf

No i niestety pojawiła się pierwsza poważna wpadka. Wyliczając wysokość ściany w garażu nie uwzględniłem wielkości wieńca. W rezultacie tego trzeba było wyciąć 11 cm bloczka po całym obwodzie. 2 godziny pracy, której można było uniknąć.



Warto mieć wszystkie rzuty dotyczące danego pomieszczenia na placu budowy.

----------


## aiki

Jesli masz suche deski do szalowania to nie układaj ich zbyt ciasno - jak przyjdzie deszcz i nasiąkną to zrobia Ci sie fale.
Przed zalewaniem jakby były szczeliny to polewaj wodą.

----------


## ufbufkruf

15-16.05.2017
Ciąg dalszy walki ze stropem garażu. Teść zajmuje się szalowaniem i podpieraniem stropu.





Ja i tato w tym czasie wyginamy zbrojenie główne. Niestety początkowe próby zakończyły się brakiem powtarzalności. Na szczęście po kilku próbach i pomysłach taty udało nam się znaleźć na to sposób.



Pierwsze gięcie zaznaczone na desce za giętarką. Następnie ułożone na tej desce tak aby długość pręta pomiędzy zagięciami wynosiła zawsze tyle samo. Patent zapewnił nam powtarzalność mieszczącą się w granicy błędu, co zaowocowało następującym efektem:



Jak widać co większe szczeliny w deskach uzupełniłem papą.  (jakaś stara zalegająca x lat "na przyda się ")

Relacja z dziś będzie jutro bo padł mi telefon. Tak pokrótce mamy już ogarnięte zbrojenie. zostało powiązać szczelniej siatkę.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kilka obiecanych zdjęć z 17 maja







Jak widać otwór wokół schodów został dodatkowo wzmocniony belką z prętów 12.

----------


## ufbufkruf

[18.05.2017]
Dziś po pracy poza tatą pomagał mi kolega Piotrek. Dociepliliśmy strop 3 centymetrami styropianu



Uzupełniliśmy też stemple w garażu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

[19.05.2017]
Dziś po 16 zalewanie stropu. Dzięki temu, że od rana do pomocy miałem dwie osoby – Piotrek i Bartek udało nam się zrealizować nadprogram.



Bartek zajął się równaniem otworów drzwiowych i okiennych. Ja i Piotrek zajęliśmy się murowaniem ścian nośnych wewnętrznych. 



W miedzy czasie chłopaki musieli zawijać się do domu ale nie zostałem sam. Po pracy na budowę przyjechał tato i wujek Zbyszek.



Wujek zarządził postawienie dodatkowych podpór na najdłuższej ścianie, jak się później okazało bardzo słusznie. Dosłownie moment później na plac wjechał beton.
Podczas lania wypchnęło nam jeden szalunek. Dzięki pomysłowości wujka udało nam się zminimalizować „bułę” do niecałych 3 cm co pozwoli nam przycierając styropian wyrównać ścianę.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wylany strop.

----------


## surgi22

> [19.05.2017]
> Dziś po 16 zalewanie stropu. Dzięki temu, że od rana do pomocy miałem dwie osoby – Piotrek i Bartek udało nam się zrealizować nadprogram.
> 
> 
> 
> Bartek zajął się równaniem otworów drzwiowych i okiennych. Ja i Piotrek zajęliśmy się murowaniem ścian nośnych wewnętrznych. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Już pan Zagłoba mówił ,, wuja słuchać bedziesz ''   Powodzenia  :big grin:

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Cześć. Fajnie, ze wrzucasz dużo fotek, daj zbrojenie schodów jak możesz więcej fotek. Zaczynam popadać w kompleksy jak to widzę. Praca, aż wam się pali w rękach.

Zdrówko i pozdrówko
Rychu

----------


## ufbufkruf

Na tym etapie miałem tylko trzystopniowe schodki do pokoiku nad garażem. Te były zbrojone dość prosto: pręt fi12 co ok 10 cm (przy czym co drugi był wyciągnięty aż do do wieńca)



Mam tera małą przerwę na budowie ale jak już będę robił zbrojenie schodów to zrobię fotkę z każdej strony. 
Tempo prac w dużej mierze zawdzięczam temu, że nie jestem na budowie sam. 

Na 99% mamy już ekipę do dachy. Producent i rodzaj pokrycia też już wybrany. Czekamy na ostateczną wycenę robocizny ( wiedziałem ile takie usługi kosztują ale jakoś tak szkoda tych pieniędzy.)

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Będę więc śledził....

----------


## ufbufkruf

Strop powoli wysycha. Inwestorka z małą pomocą dba żeby proces ten nie przebiegał za szybko.



Na początku tygodnia gdy byłem w pracy na budowie wpadł ojciec ogarnąć trochę.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Muszę się przyznać, że wykryłem małą wtopę. Na jednym z krótkich odcinków ściany nie zawsze rozciągany był sznurek. Murowanie "na rękę" czyli wyczuwanie palpacyjnie czy nie ma przesunięcia na bloczku. To tak ku przestrodze kolegi w foliowych rękawiczkach (sorry nie pamiętam w czyim to dzienniku było). No i przy murowaniu warstwy na gotowo pod nadproże odkryłem to:



Po jakiejś godzinie robienia innych rzeczy nadal nie dało mi to spokoju.



No cóż, stwierdziłem, że lepiej naprawić ten błąd teraz niż później denerwować się przy każdym kolejnym etapie budowy. Wyciąłem poszczególne bloczki dużą kątówką. 
Dziś od rana przyszło mi naprawiać tą demolkę. Wygląda trochę jak potwór ale wykorzystałem ponownie wszystkie bloczki. Do klejenia użyłem grzebienia do glazury tak żeby wyrównać nierówności po cięciu, w kilku przypadkach musiał spoiny pionowe również wypełnić klejem.







Uzupełniłem klejem też wszystkie ubytki i uszczerbki. Doszedłem do wniosku, że na ścianie wewnętrznej mogę pozwolić sobie na mostki cieplne z powodu szerszej fugi. 

W tym temacie pokazuje zarówno rzeczy z których jestem zadowolony jak i błędy które popełniam, może dzięki temu ktoś kiedyś uniknie podobnych u siebie.

----------


## e_gregor

Gratuluję cierpliwości. Ładnie odzyskałeś materiał. Powiedz mi, czy murując bez sznurka nie sprawdzałeś poziomicą czy ściana ma pion czy tylko licowałeś palcem bloczki do siebie? Sam mam podobną ścianę na przeciwko której jest okno tarasowe wiec nie mam gdzie przyczepić sznurka a nie chciało mi sie przykręcać w poprzek okna belki więc tylko pierwsza warstwa poszła od sznurka a kolejne od poziomicy. Ciekawe jak to u mnie wyszło w rzeczywistości?

----------


## Daniellos_

> Gratuluję cierpliwości. Ładnie odzyskałeś materiał. Powiedz mi, czy murując bez sznurka nie sprawdzałeś poziomicą czy ściana ma pion czy tylko licowałeś palcem bloczki do siebie? Sam mam podobną ścianę na przeciwko której jest okno tarasowe wiec nie mam gdzie przyczepić sznurka a nie chciało mi sie przykręcać w poprzek okna belki więc tylko pierwsza warstwa poszła od sznurka a kolejne od poziomicy. Ciekawe jak to u mnie wyszło w rzeczywistości?


Ja w takim przypadku rozciągałem sznurek do postawionego pustaka i murowałem pierwszą warstwę. Kolejne już łapałem pion poziomnicą.

A palcem na wyczucie to Karster murował. 
Taki rzeczy się na budowie zdarzają. Dobrze, że pokazujesz i przestrzegasz. Forum ma na celu pomagać i wskazywać możliwe błędy.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Pierwsza warstwa była zrobiona do sznurka. Zaczęło uciekać dopiero na 3 warstwie. Ciężko powiedzieć jak było robione bo to ściana z typu "zostało mi trochę kleju to na tym pizdryku domuruje ze dwa pustaki".

----------


## ufbufkruf

[26.05.2017]
Na budowie byłem dopiero od 16. Plan minimum na ten weekend to zalać nadproża. Wyskoczyłem do sklepu po cement a tato w tym czasie szykował blaty. Na szczęście do zrobienia tylko 3 otwory. Około 21 robota była skończona.





Wybaczcie te skoki myślowe ale chce na szybko uzupełnić wpisy, a czasami nie ma się o czym rozpisywać.

----------


## ufbufkruf

[29.05.2017]
ziś po pracy podmurowaliśmy z ojcem dwie ściany z docinanego bloczka.



Idzie to dość wolno bo strasznie dużo cięcia a i podłoże nierówne wiec klej smaruję na grzebień do glazury.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dzień bieżący.
Dokończyliśmy murowanie przycinanego bloczka. Zamiast ciąć go na 11-11,5 cięliśmy go na pół. jutro gdy klej złapie zeszlifuję się go wymaganego poziomu. Dzięki takiemu rozwiązaniu i nakładaniu kleju pacą ząbkowaną do glazury mogę tą warstwę kłaść na klej a nie na zaprawę cementową. Na położonej wczoraj warstwie (dziś została dotarta) wymurowaliśmy pierwszą warstwę z pełnego bloczka.







Na ścianach w części mieszkalnej mam już wymagane 12 warstw.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Jakiś czas temu zacząłem wyrabiać bloczki, które do tej pory robiły za wszelkiego rodzaju podparcia czy inne podsty i były przekładane z miejsca na miejsce co poskutkowało obiciem ich rogów. Ponieważ dość mocno razi mnie to po oczach to staram się wypełniać takie ubytki zaprawą klejową stąd tyle szarego na moich murach. W wolnej chwili ojciec ulepszył nasze rusztowanie na kółkach.





Łatwiej będzie przeszlifować ostatnią warstwę przed klejeniem kształtek wieńca traconego.

----------


## RysiekWLKP

tak przeglądam twój dziennik i widzę startery schodów na jednym zdjęciu, pamiętaj o fotach. Robota idzie, aż miło, ja mój dziennik zaniedbałem, muszę porobić aktualizacje też.
Pozdrówko

----------


## ufbufkruf

[31.05.2017]
Dzisiejszy dzień to głównie szlifowanie. Wyrównaliśmy (w sumie większość roboty zrobił tato)  warstwę bloczka położoną wczoraj.



Było przy tym dość dużo roboty i mnóstwo pyłu. Wiatr wiejący z każdej strony nie pomagał.



Wymurowaliśmy na całym garażu warstwę z pełnego bloczka. Tu szybka kontrola projektu, i to już koniec ścian na garażu  :big grin: 



Następnym krokiem było przygotowanie ścian pod kształtki wieńcowe.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Próbował ktoś z Was ukryć przewody wentylacyjne w pustakach teriva?

----------


## Kamil_

Też o tym myślałem, dużo firm tak robi, więc chyba jest to ok:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Próbował ktoś z Was ukryć przewody wentylacyjne w pustakach teriva?


Mozna, tylko takie coś musi zobaczyć i prawdopodobnie ponownie przeliczyć konstruktor stropu. Bo jak by nie patrzeć te rury i skrzynki sporo zajmują miejsca tym samym osłabiając strop.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Jestem umówiony z kier-budem na spotkanie już. Wydaje mi się to z praktycznego punktu widzenia korzystne, da mi możliwość wyboru czy podwieszać sufit czy nie. Jeśli poprowadzę je po wierzchu to już nie będzie wyboru.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Jestem po rozmowie z kierownikiem budowy (który jak już wspominałem jest też twórcą mojego projektu). Pokazałem mu przedstawiony wyżej filmik (i kilka z powiązanych). Nie miał nic przeciwko takiemu rozwiązaniu.  :smile:  Jak będę rozkładał przewody to podjedzie, popatrzy gdzie co jest, policzy czy trzeba coś dozbrajać Mówi, że przy moich rozpiętościach belek będzie dobrze (najdłuższe mają 4m). Wspomniał że przy dłuższych (6m) już bałby się osłabiać strop. 
Na budowie nie dzieje się zbyt dużo, czekam na strop. 
Jak zwykle opóźnienie z dostawą materiału, Jeszcze nic nie przywieźli mi na przewidywany czas (a zamawiam zawsze z tygodniowym wyprzedzeniem, bo rozumiem, że nie jestem jedynym klientem. Potrzebując towaru na środę zamawiam go na poniedziałek i jeszcze nigdy nie zdarzyło się, żeby dotarł na środę, może piątek jeśli będę się codziennie przypominał -dni tygodnia dla zobrazowania upływu czasu.). Zamawiany tydzień temu, miał być we wtorek a dziś dostałem telefon czy bardzo mi nie na rękę jeśli przyjedzie jutro. Tydzień stracony gdzie miałem po pracy pół dnia na robotę. W przyszłym tygodniu czas tylko przed pracą (jakieś 4 godziny), a jutro dentysta i nie powojuje.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Muszę sie pochwalić, że u mnie też pojawiły się pierwsze drzewka  :smile: 
No i doczekałem się dostawy towaru.









Ma trochę nadlewów i innych niedoskonałości. Cały czas bije się czy kleić to na klej do cienkiej spoiny czy jednak na beton.

----------


## dez

Tylko na zaprawę cementową. Szkoda pieniędzy na klej.

----------


## aiki

Zbyt nierówne na klej. Klej to do 3-5 mm a tam niekiedy pewnie więcej.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Mało pisze ale robie dużo. Mam już ułożony strop wyciągnięte kominy i rozłożone przewody do wentylacji. Foty i opis później.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Zacznijmy od ułożenia kształtek wieńca traconego. 
Postanowiłem pod szlifować jeszcze trochę ściany i kleić to na klej grzebieniem do glazury. Co do jakości wykonania samych kształtek - niestety pozostawiały one sporo do życzenia. były nierówne i poskręcane. 



Nie dostałem też narożnych więc je zrobiłem
 

i tak oto robota poszła do przodu.



Kształtki spowodowały niestety konieczność zmiany rozmiaru belek zbrojących - uzgodnione z Kierbudem. Przy zbrojeniu i montowaniu belek pojawił się też problem. Ni można było wsunąć zbrojenia/belki bo z dwóch stron ograniczała to kształtka. Dobrze że miałem kilku pomocników przy tym bo inaczej było by to coś strasznego, a i tak się namęczyliśmy.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Układanie zbrojenie i pierwszych belek.
Po zrobieniu nowych belek zabraliśmy się za rozłożenie stropu nad pierwszą komorą.



Jak widać trzeba było pokombinować żeby belka od terivy weszła z obydwu stron w wieniec.



Warto na bierząco rozkładać gary, bo później trzeba przesuwać całe belki a to nie potrzebna robota.

----------


## ufbufkruf

W wolnej chwili tato rozmontował szalunek stropu pod garażem. 



Co do stropu to rozłożyliśmy do tego czasu wszystkie pustaki stropowe.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kominy
Nadeszła pora, w której trzeba było wyciągnąć kominy ponad dach.
Podmurowałem podstawę z bloczków betonowych. 



Ważne jest aby zwrócić tu uwagę na wypoziomowanie nie tylko obudowy komina ale i samego wkładu ceramicznego!



Docinki najlepiej przymierzać sobie na sucho.



I coś z czym miałem dość dużo zabawy



Otwór rewizyjny i wentylacyjny od strony garażu. 
Kominy finalnie wyszły ponad strop.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wentylacja mechaniczna.
Całe popołudnie zajęło nam rozłożenie przewodów od wentylacji mechanicznej. 





Co prawda wszytko jeszcze na sucho złożone  ale to kosmetyka już.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Belki ściany kolankowej
W tak zwanym Wolnym czasie Tato wraz z moim kolegą wykonali belki ściany kolankowej.



Powstał też pierwszy szalunek spocznika schodów.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wybaczcie za ubogość wpisów ale ciężko nadrobić, a ten okres miałem dość intensywny i na budowie i zawodowo.

----------


## Kamil_

Projekt rekuperacji wykonywałeś sam czy ktoś Ci pomagał?
Tam w miejscu gdzie zbiegają się wszystkie rury to będziesz jakoś to zbroił czy tylko beton?
Kierownik nic nie marudził, że rury osłabią strop?
Te rury to są te niby antybakteryjne?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Niby antybakteryjne. Przy przekładaniu przez pustaki stropowe zatykałem końce zatyczką żeby nie nabrudzić w środku.  Pomagał mi jeden z użytkowników tego forum. Pozdrawiam i jeszcze raz dziękuje - OszczędnyGrześ mega pomocny i rzeczowy człowiek. Pokazałem kierownikowi filmiki (linki gdzieś wyżej w temacie) nie miał nic przeciwko, powiedział, że dozbroimy tylko gdzie będzie trzeba. Także od razu jest odpowiedź co do miejsca gdzie schodzą się rury - tak będzie to dozbrajane.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Robota idzie do przodu. Wszystkie słupy ściany kolankowej zrobione. Zacząłem walkę ze schodami  :wiggle: 







Jak widać powyżej blaty już są i widać jakiś zarys. Jak dobrze pójdzie to jutro zbrojenie zaczniemy.

----------


## B_i_U

No, idzie ci, idzie ta robota. Fajnie, że wstawiasz dużo zdjęć. Dziennik bardzo rzeczowy i konkretny. Ciekawe zagięcia prętów stropowych.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## ufbufkruf

Witajcie. 
Zacznę od krótkie fotorelacji ze zbrojenia schodów (co prawda jeszcze nie dokończone ale to co jest już kier-bud przyklepał).



Belka spocznika oraz belka podtrzymująca schody od strony stropu



Zbrojenie biegów (w zasadzie tylko górnego ale na dolnym ma być to samo)



Zezbroiliśmy też kratownice przy schodach (nie zmieściła się tam belka od terivy)

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wykonałem też większość blatów pod puszki rozprężne WM.



Zacząłem też podłączać puszki na gotowo pod zalanie. Jak widać na poniższym zdjęciu pod puszkę dałem kratkę z drutu fi 6. Na górę pójdzie jeszcze jedna taka.



jest też już kratownica wokół komina.



Miejsce na dylatację pozostawione. Będzie git :smile: 

Zrobiliśmy też szalunki dla wieńca na garażu.



Użyłem takich szpilek ( jak sporo na budowie wersja samorobna :wink:  )

----------


## ufbufkruf

> No, idzie ci, idzie ta robota. Fajnie, że wstawiasz dużo zdjęć. Dziennik bardzo rzeczowy i konkretny. Ciekawe zagięcia prętów stropowych.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Bartek


Co do zagięć takie były w projekcie i takie też zrobiliśmy. Cieszę się, ze się podobają bo chwilę musieliśmy przy tym pomyśleć.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kilka fotek (w trakcie pracy nad dolnym biegiem schodów).







Jak widać na powyższym zdjęciu mam już zaszalowany dolny bieg schodów.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Zrobione też żebra rozdzielcze.



Jedno żebro nietypowe, bo trójkątne. Kierownik podjął taką decyzje bo przerwa między pustakami stropowymi wynosi około 22 cm.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Do zaszalowania została jeszcze przestrzeń wokół komina w kotłowni i górny bieg schodów. Do tego wzmocnić narożniki z kształtek traconych (jakoś im nie ufam do końca), dozbroić belki stropowe (nakaz kierownika - każda belka przewiązana elką do wieńca), docieplenie wieńca garażu i ułożenie szpilek do murłaty, a na piątek rano (7:00) zamówiony beton.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Czwartek zleciał dość szybko. Dużo roboty ale przygotowaliśmy wszytko do zalania.
Wzmocnienie narożników:



Górny bieg schodów:



Wzmocnienie belek nośnych:



Szalunek wokół komina:

 

Małe dozbrojenie: 
_Jak widać wykożystanie starych strzemion_


i wiele wiele innych pomniejszych prac takich jak wzmocnienie stempli, osadzenie kotew pod murłatę, owinięcie rur taśmą dylatacyjną, oj dużo tego było ale chyba o niczym nie zapomniałem.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Piątek - 07.07.2017
Beton przyjechał 20 minut przed czasem :smile:  Imprezę zaczęliśmy od schodów:



Strop - najpierw zalewaliśmy wszystkie wgłębienia, a dopiero następnie szlichtę "na równo".



Zalane :smile: 



Oczywiście wszytko było wibrowane, miejsca gdzie są skrzynki i rury dość intensywnie. Mam nadzieje że beton otulił to tak jak powinien.
O 12 po stropie już można było chodzić i odbyło się pierwsze polewanie. Po moim pójściu do pracy odpowiedzialność za nawilżanie stropu przejeła szwagierka  :big grin:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Coś mi się zdjęcia popsuły. Mam właśnie dylemat jakie okna wybrać. Na pewno będą 3 szyby ale ile komór? Okna 5 komorowe mają Uw=1.1 a 7 komorowe 0.8. Według tego kalkulatora: http://www.uvalue.ms.pl po 20 latach zaoszczędzę (na dopłaceniu do okien prawie 2 tysięcy) 1454.55 zł. Chyba niezbyt to opłacalne, albo kalkulator do bani.

----------


## aiki

Pakiet 3 szyby to i rama dobrze jak sztywniejsza. A chyba 7 komór daje większą sztywność i mniej kłopotów w przyszłości.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Aiki o jakich kłopotach piszesz?

----------


## aiki

wygiecia i nieszczelności z tym zwiazane. szczegolnie poludniowa strona i ciemne ramy sa narażone.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kierownik pozwolił, więc zaczęliśmy dziś murować. Przed południem rozszalałem co się da. Sprawdziłem też pod jedną ze skrzynek jak za wibrował się beton.



Z pomocą brata i żony wymurowaliśmy pierwszą warstwę narożników i prawie jedną ścianę. Doszedłem do wniosku, że na górze będę od razu przewiązywał ściany działowe. Jutro rano ma dojechać dostawa. 



Z obliczeń wychodzi, że mają tu być cztery warstwy bloczka i wieniec 30 cm ( nie chce mi się robić docinki bloczka na wysokość 6 cm) .

----------


## sebcioc55

Solbet sprzedaje bloczki 6cm, a ytong 5cm, więc jakiś tam ratunek jest  :wink:

----------


## ufbufkruf

O proszę, dzięki za informację. Rozejrzę się czy w moim regionie jest to dostępne.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Z uwag dnia dzisiejszego. Wszelkiego rodzaju śruby spinające blaty należy wykręcać jak najszybciej to możliwe.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Akcja murowanie trwa.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś zakończyłem murowanie ścian nośnych  :smile:  



Zacząłem też skręcać zbrojenie wieńca. Najdłuższa belka zrobiona, reszta jutro rano. Niestety nie udało mi się kupić w okolicy bloczka 6 cm i szkoda mi czasu na zamawianie. Mam nadzieje, że te 6 cm betonu nie będzie stanowić wielkiego mostka (tym bardziej, że docieplam wieniec 3 cm styropianu)

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Beton to duży mostek, traci 10x tyle ciepła, co BK, ale jeśli ocieplenie sensowne (20cm+), to może być. 
Przypomniało mi się murowanie mojej góry - przez cały dzień po drabinie wnosiłem samemu pustaki, ale potem jakoś już poszło. Jeszcze tylko beton w wiaderkach po drabinie na słupki (to już z żoną) i było po robocie. Bułka z masłem... A dzisiaj 20m2 murku wokół tarasu mnie przeraża. 

Powodzenia.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Jak to zwykle bywa życie weryfikuje i okazało się, że jeszcze dziś przeprosiłem się z kielnią do cienkiej spoiny. Żona wymyśliła, że zamiast dolewać te 6 cm betonem podniesiemy poddasze o 6 cm co pozwoli nam podmurować bloczkiem 12. Konsultacja z Kierbudem i zielone światło i do dzieła. Trzeb było rozkręcić belki  zrobione wczoraj i wygiąć nowe strzemiona. Na szczęście miałem dziś kilku pomocników wiec gdy ja murowałem wujek żony zajął się zbrojeniem do rozbiórki. W robieniu nowych strzemion i belek pomagał z początku brat, a później i tato. Najdłuższe zbrojenie wciągnęliśmy na górę taśmami



Wniosek z dnia dzisiejszego:
Nie wolno murować z i na wilgotnych bloczkach. 

Widok całości.



Udało się też ogarnąć większość blatów na szalunek.

----------


## ufbufkruf

:welcome:  Zgadnijcie kogo dziś moje oczy zobaczyły na miniaturze na stronie głównej forum  :big lol:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Robota powoli idzie do przodu. Zaczęliśmy szalować wieniec.



Tym razem w celu uniknięcia problemu z wyjęciem szpilek nawiercam szalunek poprzez pustak. Dość czasochłonne jest docinanie styropianu na docieplenie wieńca.



Udało nam się dziś obić blatami jedną, zewnętrzną stronę domu. Na jutro wzięty urlop, chciałbym w piątek zalać betonem wszytko.

----------


## marcko

> Robota powoli idzie do przodu. Zaczęliśmy szalować wieniec.
> 
> Załącznik 393353
> 
> Tym razem w celu uniknięcia problemu z wyjęciem szpilek nawiercam szalunek poprzez pustak. Dość czasochłonne jest docinanie styropianu na docieplenie wieńca.
> 
> Załącznik 393354
> 
> Udało nam się dziś obić blatami jedną, zewnętrzną stronę domu. Na jutro wzięty urlop, chciałbym w piątek zalać betonem wszytko.


ten styro jakoś mocujesz? chodzi mi później jak zdejmiesz szalunki żeby się to betonu dobrze trzymało np jakieś kołki plastikowe czy coś takiego, i teraz żeby np nie wypływał przy betonowaniu. Bo mam też teraz taki dylemat z tym.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Witaj w moim dzienniku. Nie mocuje tego styropianu w żaden sposób. Robiłem tak na wieńcu garażu i musiałbym mocno chcieć żeby go oderwać. Strzele dziś kilka fotek z bliska temu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Co do styropianu to na obecnie szalowanym wieńcu wygląda to tak:



Tu wkładałem styro delikatnie na ścisk, tak żeby mi go wiatr nie porwał przed przykręceniem blatów. Beton zrobi swoje i dopchnie go do szalunku. 



Tak wygląda na ścianach już zrobionych:



U mnie na to będzie szło jeszcze 15 grafitu przy ocieplaniu całości. W tym momencie nic nie wskazuje na to żebym musiał się martwić że ten styro nie dotrwa do ocieplanie właściwego.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś zakończyliśmy przykręcanie szalunków zewnętrznych i jedną stronę również wewnątrz. 



Blaty na resztę już gotowe. Zostało je dopasować (drobne przycinki na miejscu z natury) i przyszpilić.

----------


## Daniellos_

Szalunek wygląda naprawdę solidnie.
Przyznam, że ciekawy pomysł z tym styro na wieńcach. Na pewno zminiejszy mostek termiczny jak powtaje w takich miejscach.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Szalunek wygląda naprawdę solidnie.
> Przyznam, że ciekawy pomysł z tym styro na wieńcach. Na pewno zminiejszy mostek termiczny jak powtaje w takich miejscach.


też to pochwalam, w sumie nie wiem czemu wszyscy tak nie robią. Gdybym nie miał tylu podciągów to pewnie też bym dał chociaż te 2cm styro w wieńcu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Bardzo dziękuje za pochwałę, miło ją usłyszeć zwłaszcza od tak znamienitych użytkowników tej części forum :smile: 
Zakończyliśmy dziś szalowanie wieńca, został on wzmocniony rozpórkami od góry tak aby wieniec miał równo 24cm



Dodatkowo domurowałem startery dla ścian działowych, które będą w bezpośrednim sąsiedztwie belek ściany kolankowej.



W pustakach wydrążyłem bruzdy i obsadziłem w nich (betonem) kotwy stalowe, które jak widać wchodzą w belkę.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś dostałem pierwszy spam do domu (no może przyszłego domu)



Moje szpilki w wersji samorobowej



Wieniec zalany. W jednym miejscu nieco popuścił szalunek (około 5mm), była tam za słaba szponka spinające deski.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Wieniec zalany. W jednym miejscu nieco popuścił szalunek (około 5mm), była tam za słaba szponka spinające deski.


jak od wewnątrz domu to bym w ogóle się tym nie przejmował, a jak od zewnątrz to albo możesz bawić się w szlifowanie albo po prostu zetrzesz w tym miejscu troche styropian przed przyklejeniem  :wink: 
BTW 5mm to żadna odchyłka  :tongue:

----------


## aiki

zdejmij te deseczki spinające szalunek górą jak najszybciej i wyrównaj pod nimi beton póki miękki.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Tato z bratem dziś rozszalowali wieniec.



Od zewnątrz jest bajka.



Niestety w środku tak jak mówiłem w jednym  miejscu szalunek puścił



a w kilku wyszły nierówności desek



Z rzeczy w których popełniłem babola to zapomniałem przy rozmierzaniu kotew pod murłatę uwzględnić lukarny i będę musiał wyciąć dwie kotwy i wstawić je w innym miejscu.

----------


## Daniellos_

Szpilki profeska  :smile: 

Zostało jeszcze wymurowanie szytów?
Wrzucałeś gdzieś fotki projektu z zewnątrz? Znalazłem tylko rzuty.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Zeskanuje z projektu jutro ale mam tam tylko mocno ogólny zarys elewacji.
Ponieważ już za tydzień wchodzi dekarz musimy zabrać się za impregnacje drewna. Tylko ta pogoda, ciągle pada. Trzeba improwizować. 



Przedłużyliśmy garaż tak żeby zmieścił się w nim najdłuższy element i nadal był osłonięty od deszczu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Orientacyjny wygląd budynku.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś akcja impregnacja.
Podczas mojego pobytu w pracy to żona organizowała prace na budowie. Ponieważ pogoda była niepewna zorganizowali miejsce do malowania w garażu.



Po moim powrocie z pracy pogoda poprawiła się na tyle, że warto było pomyśleć o przeniesieniu się na zewnątrz aby drewno szybciej schło.



Watro dodać, że wszystkie elementy są heblowane.



 

Zmniejszyło to w sposób znaczący zużycie impregnatu. Każdy element jest malowany dwa razy nie żałując materiału tak aby nasiąknął jak najmocniej.

Proces impregnacji przebiegał niczym w fabryce. 
Stanowisko pierwsze – heblowanie
Stanowisko drugie – malowanie pierwszej warstwy
Stanowisko trzecie – malowanie po raz drugi
Stanowisko czwarte – dosychanie
Stanowisko piąte (garaż) – składowanie pod zadaszeniem
Udało się dziś pomalować połowę drewna konstrukcyjnego. Dojechała też dostawa nadproży i kilku pomniejszych elementów ze składu.

----------


## Daniellos_

chciałoby się rzec "ludu pracujący...."  :smile:  moc pomocników  :cool:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kolejny dzień impregnacji.
Dziś mam wolne w pracy, wstałem w miarę wcześnie i  zająłem się pracami które nie generują zbyt dużo hałasu. Docięciem bloczków na lukarnę.  Wykorzystałem bloczki odpadowe. Zamontowałem też kotwy do murłaty z wykorzystaniem kotwy chemicznej.Pierwszy raz działałem z tym rodzajem materiału, zaskoczył mnie pozytywnie. Trzyma bardzo mocno.



Heblowanie i impregnacja przebiegała jak w dniu wczorajszym. Ciekawie zaczęło się robić gdy doszliśmy to murłat.



Doszliśmy do wniosku że nie będziemy tego wyciągać i heblujemy i malujemy na miejscu. Całość zajęła trzy godziny. 



Materiał dla cieśli z grubsza przygotowany. Pozostało trochę grubszych desek i dwie krokwie które zapodziały się we wcześniejszym rozrachunku na placu budowy i dostrzegliśmy je dopiero na koniec dnia.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ponieważ na budowie mały przestój (czekamy na cieśle a materiał ma już z grubsza przygotowany) Pomagamy w ocieplaniu małego domku u cioci  :smile: 



Niestety grubość styropianu jest mocno ograniczona dlatego zapadła decyzja o zastosowaniu styro o lepszej izolacyjności.

Weekend mam pracujący ale żona z pomocą rodziny i naszej druhenki pomalowała resztę drewna dla cieśli.



Brat w tak zwanym miedzy czasie pomiędzy klejeniem styropianu podmurował kawałek lukarny, a po moim przyjeździe z pracy z dodatkową pomocą teścia i taty położyliśmy nadproże.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Tak w wolnej chwili:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...62#post7505962

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dawno mnie nie było na budowie coś się działo chodź po raz pierwszy nie moim udziałem. Swoją robotę zaczęła ekipa od dachu. Właściwie to zajęło im to dwa dni.



Pierwsza murłata na górze. Przed rozpoczęciem robót umówiłem się z szefem firmy, że będą malować impregnatem wszystkie zacięcia. Przypomniałem o tym kilkanaście razy w dniu rozpoczęciu prac i poszedłem do pracy zostawiając im całe wiadro impregnatu. Niestety podczas mojej nieobecności chłopaki nie wywiązują się z ustaleń.



Prawie wszystkie krokwie nad domem zostały umieszczone. Okazało się również, że wieniec na garażu jest za wysoki i będzie trzeba kombinować z murłatą. Wysokość tą określał szef firmy która wykonuje dach... Po konsultacji z kierownikiem budowy wymyślili rozwiązanie - murłata zostanie cofnięta co pozwoli na wyprowadzenie odpowiednie konta zgrywającego mój dach i sąsiada.

W dniu dzisiejszym po południu dostałem informację, że konstrukcja dachu jest gotowa.



Na razie podparta roboczo kantówkami ale stoi całkiem stabilnie.



Widok przyszłego strychu, wydaje mi się, że wcale nie będzie taki mały.



A my kończymy ocieplanie domku cioci. Dziś wymieniliśmy okno w szczycie jutro podgonimy z ociepleniem i zatopimy siatkę.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Zapomniałbym powiedzieć. Udało mi się pożyczyć od znajomego rusztowania

----------


## ufbufkruf

We wtorek żona z nasza druhenką posprzątały po cieślach.



W piątek, po 35 dniach, Tato z bratem i wujkiem żony (podczas mojego pobytu w pracy) rozszalowali strop.





Od razu jakoś przestronniej się zrobiło.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Szybki rzut okiem na elementy o których zawibrowanie bałem się najbardziej.







I widok nadproża w salonie

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś dzień wolny i w końcu wracam na budowę. Jak to na wolnym start o 6. Zacząłem od przycięcia pustaków 12 cm tworzących warstwę wyrównującą do pełnego przewiązania ze ścianami działowymi. Zaimpregnowałem zacięcia w garażu – do tych miałem w miarę łatwy dostęp. Bliżej 8, gdy uznałem, że można już trochę pohałasować, przeszlifowałem wszystkie nierówności na wieńcu przy pomocy kątówki z tarczą do betonu. Pierwszą warstwę kleiłem na grzebień 10mm. 



Następnie wyrównałem już pełnymi bloczkami ścianę do poziomu ponad wieńcem. I zacząłem przycinać skosy. Domurowałem też część ścian działowych, dzięki czemu mogłem robić ich przewiązania ze ścianami nośnymi. Mam nadzieje, że wzmocni to szczyt na tyle żebym nie musiał się o niego obawiać.
Po południu dołączył do mnie tato. Wyrobiliśmy klej do końca i zabraliśmy się za wykonanie nadproża nad przejściem do pokoju nad garażem. Ponieważ zostało nam betonu a w celu dalszego murowania zaszła konieczność przedłużenia ścian działowych zabraliśmy się za to. Tym sposobem zeszło nam się do prawie 22.









Wybaczcie marną jakość zdjęć ale dziś nie było czasu ich robić.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Murowanie idzie dalej i zaczęło mnie nurtować jedno pytanie. Do jakiej wysokości murować ściany działowe przy skosach? Do dolnego poziomu krokwi? Ale co wtedy z drugą warstwą izolacji wełną i paroizolacje? dać te dziesięć centymetrów niżej? Tylko jak wtedy mocować stelaż od KG i co z akustyką pomieszczeń?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Musze też wyciągnąć jeden z pionów wentylacyjnych i tu też mam zagwozdkę. Dać flexa z ociepleniem (2.5cm) czy sztywną i kupić wełnę w rolce 5 cm i owinąć samemu.

----------


## B_i_U

> Murowanie idzie dalej i zaczęło mnie nurtować jedno pytanie. Do jakiej wysokości murować ściany działowe przy skosach? Do dolnego poziomu krokwi? Ale co wtedy z drugą warstwą izolacji wełną i paroizolacje? dać te dziesięć centymetrów niżej? Tylko jak wtedy mocować stelaż od KG i co z akustyką pomieszczeń?


Specem w tej dziedzinie nie jestem, ale kiedyś też miałem ten problem. Brakowało mi wysokości, a dyble wypadały 3cm od krawędzi muru i często odłupywało pustaka. Dobrze by było wyrównać uskoki pustaków wieńcem żelbetowym z dwoma drutami fi6.




> Musze też wyciągnąć jeden z pionów wentylacyjnych i tu też mam zagwozdkę. Dać flexa z ociepleniem (2.5cm) czy sztywną i kupić wełnę w rolce 5 cm i owinąć samemu.


Te fleksy z folii aluminiowej to straszne gówno. Ich zaletą jest uproszczenie prac i korzystniejsza akustyka (lepiej tłumią przenoszenie dźwięków). Jeśli nie obawiasz się hałasu i nie trzeba "tysiąca" kolanek to tylko spiro i 5cm wełny.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## ufbufkruf

> Specem w tej dziedzinie nie jestem, ale kiedyś też miałem ten problem. Brakowało mi wysokości, a dyble wypadały 3cm od krawędzi muru i często odłupywało pustaka.


Właśnie tego się obawiam. 




> Jeśli nie obawiasz się hałasu i nie trzeba "tysiąca" kolanek to tylko spiro i 5cm wełny.


Kupiłem spiro wełna 5 skądś mi została tylko tak rano sprawdziłem na budowie i mam szczelinę pomiędzy rurą a ścianą działową ok 2-3cm. Ugniatać wełnę czy szukać cieńszej po składach. Tylko szkoda mi dla dwóch rur 3 metrowych całą paczkę kupować.

----------


## Daniellos_

Owinięcie samemu zawsze taniej w porównaniu do gotowej. I nie ma sensu szukać i kupować cieńczej - grubsza się ugniecie i będzie ok.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Murowanie idzie powoli do przodu. Niestety pogoda lubi psuć plany. 



Co do rury niestety nie udało mi się wcisnąć już waty. szczelinę uzupełniłem pianką. Rura idzie pomiędzy łazianką a pralnią więc mam nadzieje że ewentualne szmery nie b będą mi przeszkadzać.



Na chwilę obecną mam zamontowane nadproża nad oknami.



Jeśli kogoś dziwi dlaczego robota tak szybko posuwa się do przodu, to dzięki niezwykłym pomocnikom  :wink:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Murowanie idzie powoli do przodu. Niestety pogoda lubi psuć plany. 



Co do rury niestety nie udało mi się wcisnąć już waty. szczelinę uzupełniłem pianką. Rura idzie pomiędzy łazianką a pralnią więc mam nadzieje że ewentualne szmery nie będą mi przeszkadzać.



Na chwilę obecną mam zamontowane nadproża nad oknami.



Jeśli kogoś dziwi dlaczego robota tak szybko posuwa się do przodu, to dzięki niezwykłym pomocnikom  :wink:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kolejny dzień murowania. Wzmocnienie strefy pod płatwiami. pręt 6mm i beton.



Mamy pierwszy szczyt :smile: 



Z Drugiej strony też doszły 3 warstwy.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Powoli do przodu. Codziennie przybywa ścian. Stanowiska murarskie są przygotowane na każdej ścianie. W jednym miejscu jest to rusztowanie w innym zwykła deska na pustakach. Przygotowanie tego wcześniej mocno usprawnia robotę. 

 

Rozszalowałem też podpory pod płatwiami. Wydaje mi się, że jest dość dobrze zawibrowane. 



Musiałem podmurować jedną ze ścian działowych które są połączone ze ścianą kolankową. Postanowiłem że ostatni pustak, którym sciany będą się łączyć musi być solidnie połączony.



Pomocnicy nadal pomagają. Niestety po dojściu do schodów mój pomocnik dostał wezwanie do ratowania miasta  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

W kolejnym dniu zalaliśmy nadproża na ścianach działowych. Postanowiłem zrobić to solidnie żeby połączyć ściany jak należy.





Jest jeszcze wejście do garderoby, której ścianę postanowiłem podmurować i zalać normalną beleczkę. Niestety tu nie zrobiłem zdjęcia.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dokończyliśmy murować ściany działowe na poddaszu.



Kierownik nakazał zrobić dodatkowe wsparcie dla płatwi.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dokończyliśmy drugą ścianę działową. 



Generalnie dobrą praktyką jest sprawdzenie poziomu wszystkich płaszczyzn bloczka podczas murowania. 

Po głównym szczycie przyszedł czas na trójkącik nad lukarną. 



Prawie zakończyliśmy ostatni ze szczytów - ten na ścianie nad garażem.



Pomimo dobrego oświetlenia nie da się już robić tak długo jak jeszcze dwa tygodnie temu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ściany szczytowe wymurowane. Powoli walczę z kominami, trochę sprzątam i roznoszę towar na kolejne etapy (kształtki kominowe na poddasze, pustaki do środka domu żeby nie mokły itp)

----------


## ufbufkruf

Co myślicie o ociepleniu komina ponad dachem?

----------


## dez

Lepiej zrobić. Minimalnie ale zawsze temp spalin będzie większa. No i od zmian temp tynk czy płytki nie będą tak pracowały.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Komin będzie wykończony w całości blachą więc o tynk się nie martwię.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Pada wiec walczymy w środku.



Wytyczyliśmy wszystkie ściany działowe na parterze. w dni gdy deszcz trochę ustał podmurowaliśmy kominy do poziomu wyjścia ponad dach.

----------


## ufbufkruf

W przyszłym tygodniu ma przyjść dekarz odeskować i opapować poddasze nad domem, te nad garażem będziemy mogli zrobić dopiero po ociepleniu zachodniej ściany. Niestety u mnie ciągle pada od półtorej tygodnia. Trzeba było pomyśleć jak przygotować materiał do tego procesu i tak powstało usprawnienie naszej wiatki.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Impregnacja trwa. Wiatka ma już dwie ściany bo deszcz nie ustępuje a drewna przybywa. 
Nie wspomniałem wcześniej ale mam już kominy ponad kolanicą.





Jak już mówiłem każda chwila bez deszczu (i te z deszczem też ale z utrudnieniami) wykorzystujemy na impregnację.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś wykonaliśmy czapy na kominach. 









Opaska miała zostać już w tym miejscu dlatego została wykonana z impregnowanego drewna. Jak widać czapa została ze zbrojona i wylana z betonu z uszczelniaczem. Zatarłem wszytko po jakimś czasie. Jutro jeszcze raz poprawie i powinno być ok. 
Jak sobie pomóc w trudno dostępnych miejscach :cool:

----------


## Daniellos_

Czape robisz na spalinowym, a później widać spalinowy z przylegającym wentylacyjnym i na obu szalunek na czapę... Hmm :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Mam dwa kominy spalinowe jak już zauważyłeś. 



Czapa jest na obydwu kominach na tym który ma przyklejony również wentylacyjny nad tą częścią jest zaślepiony, a nad dymowym jest szalunek tracony ze styropianu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Od dwóch dni walczę z dociepleniem skosów. Wynik walk: dwa pistolety do piany i dwie puszki i prawie skończone ocieplenie.



Wieje tak mocno, że wyrywa styropian z rąk. Niestety pistolet z puszką piany też nie jest wcale aż tak ciężki jak myślałem.



Tu tylko jedna warstwa jeszcze ale finalnie jest jeszcze jedna cieńsza ze styropiany białego. Generalnie klejenie tego na normalny klej, a nie na piankę było duzo lepszym pomysłem. To tak jakby się ktoś kiedyś zastanawiał.

Dziś dojechały łaty kontr łaty i brakujące deski na dach. Inwestorka z naszą druhenka zajęły się impregnacją.



O dziwo robota z pędzlem idzie dość żwawo.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Cytując małżonkę: Walka o własny dach nad głową trwa" czyli impregnujemy dalej.





Mamy to! drewno potrzebne dekarzom do zrobienia dachu zaimpregnowane  :wiggle: 
Dokończyłem też wklejanie styropianu w szczyty ale tu niestety nie strzeliłem żadnej foty.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wczoraj pojawił się pomysł przerobienia trochę kotłowni. Temat do szybkiego przemyślenia.







Czerwone to stare wymiary, na żółto zaznaczyłem tą wariacje.



Dzięki takiemu rozwiązaniu chcemy uzyskać:
•	odseparowanie kotłowni od ciągu komunikacyjnego garaż-dom, 
•	dodatkowe miejsce na szafkę na buty we wnęce po prawej, 
•	doświetlenie korytarza oknem frontowym.

Pytanie czy nie będzie za mało miejsca? Musi tam stanąć, tylko tak na szybko licząc, bojler, hydrofor, kocioł z podajnikiem, stacja uzdatniania wody to z takich większych rzeczy.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Praca powoli posuwa się do przodu. 
Chociaż jeden krok milowy został wykonany.



Ekipie zajęło to dwa dni. Podczas prac okazało się, ze zabraknie desek i musiałem znaleźć tartak, który w tak krótkim czasie dowiezie już impregnowane deski. Na szczęście udało się ale trochę kasy poszło. Musze przyznać, że chłopaki robili dobrą robotę i przebierali materiał tak żeby odpad był jak najmniejszy.
Podczas ich pracy wraz z bratem podmurowaliśmy trochę ścianki działowe.



Aby dokończyć dach muszę mieć ocieploną i otynkowaną jedną ze ścian szczytowych. Wymyśliliśmy jak to zrobić pomimo ciągłych opadów deszczu.



Już dziś testowaliśmy tą lepiankę i jak na razie sprawdza się.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Powoli ale do przodu posuwają się pracę przy wykonaniu zachodniej części elewacji. Co tu dużo pisać kleje styropian.





Z jednej strony styropian był klejony od ziemi z drugiej dopiero od poziomu garażu i schodzą się ku sobie tak żeby być poniżej poziomu krokwi garażowych. Klejenie styropianu w taki sposób wymaga podpierania go co jakiś czas bo potrafi się osuwać delikatnie dopóki klej nie złapie. 





Znalazłem też stary statyw od halogenu i powiesiłem na nim nową lampę (taką samą mam na latarni) i można pracować i po zmroku.



Jeśli szczęście dopisze w poniedziałek po pracy zakończymy klejenie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Zakończyłem ocieplanie zachodniej ściany i boków lukarny.



Okazało się że krążki styropianowe nie są wcale takie drogie (1000 szt -130zł + końcówka do wkrętarki "gratis"). Dlatego postanowiłem je wykorzystać. Roboty więcej tyle co nic a mam nadzieje, że nie doświadczę efektu biedronki.



Styropian kleje sposobem mieszanym. Otok z pianki a na środek 5 placków z kleju. Idzie dość szybko i wygodnie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś przed pracą obsadziłem narożniki i przeszlifowałem powierzchnie styropianu.







Nie było zbyt dużo tarcia i jutro ruszamy z wtapianiem siatki.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dzisiejszy dzień był dość pracowity. Wszystkie elementy elewacji które muszę dokończyć mam już zaciągnięte klejem z siatką. Największa ściana ma już drugą warstwę kleju.

Na lukarnie spora część ściany to deski więc usprawniłem jakieś stare kołki które walały mi się po warsztacie i powstał taki oto twór



Tu lukarna jeszcze bez siatki ale na koniec dnia i ona była. Muszę przyznać że dość upierdliwe miejsce i trochę czasu pochłonęło.




Podczas klejenia styropianu doszedłem do wniosku że zużycie pianki jest dość duże i można je trochę ograniczyć.



Obwód na taflach robiłem w co drugiej warstwie i na wszystkich brzegowych styropianach. To powinno skutecznie nie dopuścić do ruchów powietrza w przestrzeni między styropianem a ścianą. Przynajmniej tak mi podpowiada chłopski rozum.

----------


## kachattt

Taki własny dziennik to coś fajnego sama prowadzę  :smile:  Przynajmniej jakaś pamiatka z budowy będzie na pewno to na długo zapamiętam. Nawet biorę udział w takim konkursie gdzie trzeba zbudować własny dziennik o tutaj: [moderowano] wystarczy go tu tylko założyć i dodać minimum 10 wpisów z postępów prac na budowie w 2017 roku, zbierać punkty, komentować innych wpisy itd. super sprawa a jest o co walczyć  :smile:  musisz też spróbować... jak już jesteś w tym temacie obeznana a to obojętnie czy jesteś na początku budowy czy w połowie ważne że budujesz.

----------


## Daniellos_

Fajna autoreklama, ale jedno mogę potwierdzić, że teraz już jak wpiszę w google np 'z258 DIY' to od razu jest mój wątek  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Na budowie trochę ruszyło się do przodu. Na szybko i po kolei. 
Elewacja została zaciągnięta klejem dwa razy (z wtopieniem siatki) i zagruntowana podkładem. Podkład i tynk silikonowy firmy knauf. 



Kolejny punk z naszej tablicy zadań został wykreślony.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś dość mocno podgoniliśmy. Ponieważ poranek był dość zimny wstrzymaliśmy się z tynkowaniem. Zajęliśmy się wzmacnianiem murłaty na garażu. Zgodnie z zaleceniem dekarza trzy pręty fi12 przekręcone na wylot przez strop. Nie pamiętam już czy wspominałem dlaczego jest tak a nie inaczej w tym dzienniku.



O 11 zrobiło się na tyle ciepło, że mogliśmy zacząć tynkowanie. Robota szła nad wyraz sprawnie. Ja i tato nakładaliśmy tynk, a brat zacierał. Tu mała uwaga na dwóch nakładających jedna osoba do zacierania to mało. Brat musiał dość mocno się napocić żeby zdążyć zanim tynk nie obeschnie za mocno, a nie było zbyt ciepło dziś. Za to dwie osoby do nakładania przy całej ścinie to już w miarę komfortowo.





W trakcie pracy okazało się, że trochę wprawy nam brakuje i zużycie materiału mamy trochę większe niż powinno i trzeba dokupić wiadro tynku. Tato wydłużał czas kładzenia mokre na mokre a ja wsiadłem w samochód i do składu.
Chyba udało się dowieść towar przed wyschnięciem ostatniej warstwy. Przynajmniej dziś nic nie widać na ścianie. Dziś tynk wygląda całkiem dobrze ale prawdziwą ocenę będzie można wystawić jak porządnie wyschnie. 

  
Po konsultacji z dekarzem rozebraliśmy rusztowanie. Ma mieć swoje i z niego zrobić podbitkę. Tu mam małe obawy bo do rusztowania przymocowane byly plandeki chroniące ścianę przed deszcze. Niestety jutro pogoda ma się popsuć i w moim rejonie straszą przelotnymi opadami. Mam nadzieje, że nie zaszkodzi to dzisiejszej pracy. Jednak przed całkowitym złożeniem rusztowania wykorzystaliśmy je i przekręciliśmy latarnie w stronę podwórka. Pozostało trochę robót drobnych. Dokleiłem styropian na skosach garażu, rozkręciłem podest na jętkach garażowych.  Tato z bratem zabili deskami dwa okna w salonie, ponieważ przeciągi już zaczynają dawać się we znaki.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Na budowie cały czas coś się dzieje. Korzystając  pogody postanowiliśmy zadeskować kilka kolejnych otworów na parterze. Muszę przyznać, ze odczucie ciepła jest duzo lepsze gdy przeciągi nie wieja po karku. 



Ponieważ była jeszcze chwila czasu doszło kilka warstw w najbardziej pokręconym kawałku ścian działowych na parterze (sporo docinek). 



Powoli wyłania się zarys małej łazienki na dole. Podczas pracy dostałem też niespodziewany telefon. Na jutro zapowiedział się cieśla.

----------


## B_i_U

Chciałbym żeby u mnie szło wszystko tak szybko. Nie obawiasz się, że przy plackach na styropianie, pianka wcale nie zdoła połączyć ze względu na pewien odstęp od ściany?

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## ufbufkruf

Witaj. Miło, że ktoś tu zagląda. Styropian był dość mocno dociskany i szczelina nie przekracza centymetra (tylko w kilku miejscach). W tych miejscach w których przerywałem prace i następnego dnia zaczynałem od nowa widać było rozprężoną piane.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Szef ekipy zadzwonił, rano że nie przyjadą bo pogoda jest za słaba. Nawet to zrozumiałem. Miła niespodzianka gdy byłem w pracy. Telefon od cieśli, że za godzinę będą bo pogoda się poprawiła. Jak wróciłem do domu to garaż już miał wstępne pokrycie. 



Następnego dnia śpię sobie w najlepsze bo do pracy na 12, a na budowie już trochę mniejsze ciśnienie. Nagle budzi mnie żona z informacją, że pod bramą naszej budowy stoją dekarze. No tych to się nie spodziewałem tak szybko bo ponoć opóźnienia na innych budowach są przez ciągłe deszcze. Ale miło :cool: 
Dogadanie co i jak i musiałem wyskoczyć do dentysty. Tuż przed 12 już prawie cały dach był ołacony.





Dojechał też towar na dach. Wydaje się dziwnie mało.


Chłopaki co bardziej wrażliwe elementy schowali do garażu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Po powrocie z pracy było już ciemno dlatego dopiero dziś mogłem ocienić postępy. 











Muszę przyznać że zaczyna mi się to podobać. Nareszcie chociaż jeden element będzie miał swoją finalną formę.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Tu małe szczegóły. Strzele jeszcze kilka fotek jak wskoczę z drabiną na dach.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dekarze pracują dalej. W poniedziałek przed pracą (chwilę po 6:00) wystawiłem wkłady kominowe ponad komin.



Tak wygląda z przymierzoną nasadą kominową. 



Tego dnia dekarze nie próżnowali i robota poszła do przodu. Mały detal sposobu zaginania blachy na obróbce komina.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś korzystając z dobrego dostępu do komina i gotowej jego obróbki (na prawie na jednym jeszcze wykończenie zostało ale najważniejsze jest) postanowiłem zamocować zwieńczenia kominowe z systemu Plewa. 
Tak prezentuję się wywinięcie blachy na wkład ceramiczny.




Jak widać z jedną nasadą pomógł mi dekarz ponieważ akurat kleił w tym miejscu taśmę kolanicową. Swój chłop.



Zbliżenie podbitki na ścianie zachodniej.

.

Mamy już większośc rynien ale jeszcze wrzucę kilka zdjęć bardziej szczegółowych bo podoba i się ich system montażu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

I mała relacja z montażu okna. 



Chłopaki okalaja okno membraną a jej górną część wsuwają pod papę.



Zdecydowaliśmy się zainwestować dodatkowo w ciepłą ramkę do okien.



Widok od środka oraz na wyłaz dachowy.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Tak wygląda dach na koniec dzisiejszego dnia.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Mamy to!

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wolna sobota, dekarze zrobili swoje więc można wrócić na budowę. Gdy ja walczyłem ze ścianami działowymi żona wzięła się za sprzątanie, a że meble ogrodowa pora już schować to powstała pierwsza strefa relaksu w naszym domu  :big grin: 



Mam już prawie cały zarys mini łazienki i spiżarki.



Jako nadproża postanowiłem wykorzystać belki stropowe, których zwrot już nie był możliwy. Zastanawiam się czy dawać tu jeszcze jakieś druty. Belka powinna wytrzymać, będzie nad nią tylko jedna warstwa pustaków. Jednak pozostało mi sporo druta fi 12 dociętego akurat na nadproża. 

Zdecydowaliśmy się przerobić kotłownie zgodnie z zamysłem który już tu opisywałem. Ponieważ na szalowanie i zalewanie nadproży było już za późno, a kleju troche pozostało wyrobiłem go na kolejną warstwę właśnie ścian kotłowni.



Sory za jakość zdjęć ale na parterze już prawie wszystkie otwory mam zabite dechami, a przy sztucznym świetle mój telefon robi trochę słabe foty.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Mamy ładną pogodę więc wzięliśmy się za ogarniecie podwórka. Wnieśliśmy co lepsze drewno na strych w celu ochrony przed zimą. Okazało się że desek pozostałych po dachu wystarczy na podłogę strychu. Mam zagwozdkę czy próbować je sprzedać i kupić płytę osb czy jednak pozostawić je na podłodze?

Mam też zalene nadproża zrobione z belek terivy

----------


## ufbufkruf

Powoli idzie do przodu. Ścian przybywa. Widać już zarys kotłowni, a właściwie mam już nadproże w niej  :wink: 



Cały czas wykorzystuje belki nośne od terivy. Całkiem fajnie i szybko się tym robi. Dziś po raz pierwszy wykorzystywałem piankę murarską. Jak zapewne kiedyś wspominałem w wyniku błędu w szalowaniu powstał mi prześwit w schodach w garażu. Nastał dzień, w którym się go pozbyłem. Co do samej pianki. Super się tym robi, szybko i przyjemnie.



Pustak jest wklejony przy pomocy pianki murarskiej Tytan i dodatkowo wzmocniony kołkami, które przechodzą przez bloczek i kotwią w betonie schodów. Przy badaniu palpacyjnym ani drgnie. Jeśli będzie trzeba dodam jeszcze po kołku od góry przez strom garażu.

Wyznaczyłem też pierwszą warstwę ostatniej ściany (ścian klatki schodowej).



Zostały dwie ściany. Jedna to ta wyżej wymieniona, druga to prosta od ściany do ściany długości jakieś 4m. Powinno być z górki. 
Dlaczego tak wolno ostatnio idzie. Ten tydzień w odróżnieniu od pogody ostatnimi czasy był ładny więc większość czasu poświęcaliśmy oganianiu podwórka i kończeniu robót które wymagały pogody ( malowanie podkładem gruntującym ocieplenia u cioci o którym gdzieś tam kiedyś wypominałem).

Pozdrawiam wszystkich czytających :smile:  A samorobom jak najdłużej takiej pogody jak przez ten tydzień u mnie była.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Powoli kończę ściany działowe, Wszędzie jestem już na etapie ostatniego pustaka. Mam małą zagwostkę. 



Pozostaje szczelina 7 cm trochę za dużo. Zgodnie z technologią powinno to być około 2-3 cm. Jeśli pozostawię 7 cm ciężko będzie przykręcić profil od sufitu podwieszanego tak żeby wyszła dobra wysokość pomieszczenia.

----------


## aiki

Bk 5 cm mają w obi.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Tylko najbliższe obi mam jakieś 100 km od siebie, a pustaków 12 cm jeszcze w zapasie (nie licząc nieruszonej palety). Ciekawe czy uda mi się je pociąć na krajzedze? Mam do niej tarcze widiową.

Tak czy siak dzięki Aiki za wszystkie podpowiedzi, są dla mnie cenne.

----------


## aiki

Pociąć się da bez problemu.

----------


## marcko

> Tylko najbliższe obi mam jakieś 100 km od siebie, a pustaków 12 cm jeszcze w zapasie (nie licząc nieruszonej palety). Ciekawe czy uda mi się je pociąć na krajzedze? Mam do niej tarcze widiową.
> 
> Tak czy siak dzięki Aiki za wszystkie podpowiedzi, są dla mnie cenne.


ja będę miał do zrobienia 8 cm taką wysokość - bajer, a raczej przekleństwo że wybrałem sobie silkę - masakra
BK powinno łatwo pójść , trochę przytrzesz bez problemu  i cięcie pestka

----------


## ufbufkruf

Krajzega dała rade. 





Oczywiście jeśli zależy nam na zdrowiu to maska i okulary to podstawa przy tym zabiegu bo pyli dość mocno (choć nie tak jak się spodziewałem).

Zostały mi już tylko docinki na ostatniej ścianie i ten temat będzie zamknięty. 



Zostanie wziąć się za projektowanie instalacji. Żona już od tygodnia rozstawia meble w programach do wizualizacji. Jeśli macie jakieś sugestię, o czym pamiętać co zrobić a czego nie to chętnie wysłucham  :wink:

----------


## zolw82

Witam, przeczytałem caly twój dziennik i jestem pod wrażeniem twojej pracy, fajnie że po mimo spędzonych tyłu godzin na budowie i w pracy masz jeszcze siłę dzielić się doświadczeniami z innymi. 

Najbardziej spodobał mi się pomysł z poprowadzeniem rur id ręku w stropie, może uda mi się też tak zrobić choć ja mam chyba dużą większą rozpiętość belek Teriwy. 

Ogólnie szacun za całokształt.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziękuje za miłe słowa. Staram się w miarę opisywać swoje doświadczenia z budową i te dobre i te złe (niech na moich błędach uczą się inni).
Wczoraj po raz pierwszy od dłuższego czasu zawitałem na budowie. W miedzy czasie z żoną próbujemy ogarnąć projekty instalacji (znaczy gdzie co chcemy mieć bo do projektu jeszcze chwila) i robię remont w mieszkaniu brata. Wracając do budowy. Korzystając z dobrej pogody zabiliśmy deskami pozostałe otwory okienne - te na poddaszu.



Ciemno zaczęło się robić jeszcze zanim dobrze zaczęliśmy robotę więc trzeba było wspomagać się zewnętrznym światłem. 
Ponieważ z oknami poszło dość sprawnie postanowiliśmy pozostały czas spożytkować na definitywnym zamknięciu budynku na zimę.



Stare drzwi, wiedziałem, że kiedyś się przydadzą :big grin:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Jutro jadę zamawiać materiał na rozprowadzenie kanalizacji. Mam tylko małą rozterkę. Folia na podłodze przed czy po kanalizacji. Jeśli przed to boje się że ja po przedzieram chodząc. Jeśli po to wsuwać pod rury czy położyć na nich?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Żeby nie było że się obijam to w wolnej chwili pociąłem i poukładałem z pomocą zony wujka zrzyny drewniane żeby było czym palić przy robieniu instalacji.



W przyszłym tygodniu delegacja i biorę się za rozprowadzenie kanalizacji i może wody.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wróciłem do życia ale czasu nadal nie za dużo. Prowizoryczne podłączenie kozy wykonane. Narazie jest problem z rozpalaniem. Dochodzi do dość dużych cofek dymu (jak już złapie ciąg to pali aż miło).



Ponieważ zostało mi trochę czasu przed pójściem do pracy zrobiłem pierwszą przymiarkę do kanalizacji.



Zamówiłem też stelaże bo od nich chce zacząć montaż. Zdecydowaliśmy się na Geberit.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kolejne przed południe na budowie zaliczone. Kilka kolejnych odpływów przybyło.







Najważniejsza rada: Pasta poślizgowa naprawdę ułatwi robotę.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Czasu mało, jakoś też zwolniłem na budowie bo już czas tak nie goni. Udało mi się zamontować (prawie) pierwszy stelaż. 



Prawie dlatego że kołki dołączone do zestawu nie dają rady w betonie komórkowym. Chyba dla pewności przykręcę go prętem gwintowanym na wylot przez ścianę. Tato w tym czasie podkuł trochę podłogę na poddaszu tak żeby optymalnie nisko obsadzić rury.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Szkielet kanalizacji zakończony. Stelaże podtynkowe przymocowałem na wylot do ściany przy pomocy śrub fi 10 140 mm i podkładkami. 



Kilka zdjęć.


Podejście pod pralkę i umywalkę. 


Dwie umywalki na poddaszu


W tej rurze muszę poprawić jeszcze spadek. Choć będzie minimalny bo i tak ledwo mieści się pod posadzką w największym punkcie. Chyba rzucę na niej dodatkowe zbrojenie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Powoli trzeba zacząć systematyzować przemyślenia dotyczące elektryki.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ponieważ nadszedł czas na uprzątnięcie belek drewnianych schowanych przed deszczem na poddaszu przyszła kolej na zrobienie podłogi na strychu. Jakiś czas temu zapadła decyzja o wykorzystaniu w tym celu desek, które pozostały po robieniu dachu. Z tego etapu pozostało nam jeszcze ¾ paczki gwoździ pierścieniowych do pistoletu więc i je postanowiłem wykorzystać. O ile cięcie desek było pracą prostą to ręczne bicie tych gwoździ, przynajmniej na początku, stanowiło przyczynę wypowiedzenia wielu epitetów :mad: . Gwoździe strasznie się wyginały.



Robota zakończona. Pozostała już tylko przestrzeń, w której będzie znajdował się wyłaz dachowy, ale tą zrobię już po jego wstawieniu. Teraz jest łatwiej o wnoszenie czegokolwiek na strych.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Beleczki poukładane na strychu z przekładkami. W pojedynkę idzie powoli bo trzeba latać po drabinie ale się da.



Zacząłem też rozkładać elektrykę. Kable kładę w bruzdach. Wujo podpowiedział mi sposób jaki od wykorzystuje. Na kątówkę założone 3 tarcze do betonu (choć w bk chyba wszystko pójdzie :big grin:  ) i tniemy. Kabel wkładamy w taką bruzdę na sztorc.



Wchodzi z delikatnym oporem, a co najważniejsze nie wymaga to dodatkowego mocowania bo siedzi dość sztywno. Przy przewodzie 1,5 myślę że i dwie tarczę by starczyły choć z 3 też jakoś specjalnie nie wypad pomimo, że tu już jest wyczuwalny lekki luz.

----------


## aiki

A fajny ten sposób tylko pewnie po pół metra nic nie widać.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Muszę przyznać, że obawiałem się, że będzie gorzej. Maska i gogle budowlane to konieczność. Wycięcie tych trzech bruzd poszło w miarę okej później do następnego pomieszczenia, a tu pył osiada. Idzie dużo sprawniej niż bruzdownica ręczna i kołkowanie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Na budowie w ostatnie dni działo się bardzo mało ale idą święta i pora uruchomić wędzarnie  :yes: 



Gdy męska część rodziny zajmuję się mięsem kobiety też nie próżnują.



Ale, że o budowie coś powinno być to wrzucę zdjęcie mojej choinki.



Przy tej okazji. 
Wesołych świąt w gronie rodziny. Chwili wytchnienia i regeneracji. Niech te święta pozwolą Wam naładować akumulatory. I na koniec pozwolę sobie zacytować mojego przyjaciela: "siły i odwagi. Odwagi by marzyć, siły aby te marzenia realizować".

----------


## Kac-Per

Cześć 
Jesteśmy na podobnym etapie. Jak robisz bruzdy to polecam odkurzacz trzymać blisko szlifierki będzie mniej syfu. Ja do bruzdowania całej elektryki w silce złożyłem 4 tarcze małej szlifierki.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś niestety mało zdjęć. Po analizie sposobów sterowania wentylacją dołożyłem na strych jeszcze jeden przewód (po jednym na wentylator). Dziś miałem do pomocy, a właściwie to prawie sami robili, tatę i teścia. Ja niestety na 12 do pracy musiałem iść, ale zanim wyszedłem mieliśmy już większość puszek i bruzd pod przewody na poddaszu. 



W sypialni i garderobie jest już gotowy obwód gniazd. Pozostało jeszcze uporządkować przewody przy ziemi.



Gdy byłem w pracy zostały położone kolejne obwody. Jutro trzeba będzie porobić zdjęcia :cool:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Poddasze już okablowane i większa część parteru też :smile:  (znaczy się prądowo, jeszcze antena i internet) Zdjęć chyba nie ma co wstawiać bo mało obrazują. Za to mogę polecić takie wiertełko do puszek.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Po głębszej analizie okazało się, że źle rozłożyliśmy kable do podwójnego przełącznika schodowego w kuchni. Po odpoczynku i regeneracji do południa stwierdziłem, że pora iść coś porobić. 



Tak wygląda już uporządkowana puszka (właściwie trzy puszki) pod włącznik na wejściu do kuchni. Będą tu: włącznik żyrandola nad stołem, podwójny przełącznik bistabilny (do przekaźników salonu), podwójny przełącznik schodowy (żyrandol w kuchni / światła/oczka nad blatem)

----------


## karster

Cześć  :smile:  to wiertło możesz polecić ale z dopiskiem "do bk", w ceramice tak łatwo by nie poszło  :wink: 

Fajny patent z tymi tarczami, ale co z ich osadzeniem, nie ma jakiegoś bicia?
Nie dajesz peszli na beton? Tzn dla ochrony przewodów.


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

Zgadza się wiertło tylko do bk się nadaje ale przy koszcie 8 zł ciesze się że je kupiłem, a całe poddasze obleciałem tradycyjną koronką. Tym wiertłem robi się dużo wygodniej. Na mojej kątówce tarczę siedzą bardzo solidnie i nie zauważyłem żadnej różnicy w jej pracy. 

Co do poszli będę dawał tylko na kable sieciowe do internetu. Te kable i tak będą pod styropianem więc nic im nie powinno zagrozić (żadne ściśnięcie przez beton czy inne).

----------


## ufbufkruf

Trochę ostatnio miałem innej roboty (instalacja hydrauliczna u kolegi, trochę czasu z rodziną więc kilka dni odpoczynku). Z ciekawych rzeczy przyjechał dziś transport styropianu zamówiony przez neta. Ciekawa opcja, wczoraj esems ze dostawa dziś i nie ma opcji przełożenia, ale cena... Z obawy o niemożliwość wjazdu na plac budowy zatrzymaliśmy wóz na ulicy niedaleko. 



Udało się kilka osób do pomocy zebrać więc poszło dość szybko. 
Do domu EPS 100 Swisspor 2x10cm
Do garażu EPS 150 5 cm 
poddasze EPS 100 2 cm (głównie żeby było do czego rurki od ogrzewania mocować)

----------


## karster

Gdzie polecasz kupić styropian? 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

Generalnie wpisałem w Google jaki rodzaj styropianu potrzebuje (EPS 100) i sprawdziłem kilka pierwszych hurtowni. Okazało się, że dostałem styro Swisspora tylko 80 gr drożej za paczkę niż u mnie mają styropian firmy Styropian Plus. Jeśli to dozwolone to napisze, że ja kupiłem na Styronet. Miał być czas oczekiwania od 1 tygodnia do 3. Przyjęcie zamówienia 2 stycznia a dostawa 10  :roll eyes:

----------


## karster

No ja zwykle wzoruj ceny tez na styronecie ale na forum tez mamy czlowkieka od styropianu... i warto z nim pogadać bo może sie trafić dobra cena. Fighter zdaje sie zwie  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

Będę pamiętal przy elewacji. Swoją drogą zastanawiam się czy już nie kupić bo ceny zaczynają iść do góry. Ale gdzie go trzymać do marca-kwietnia...

----------


## karster

Ja dzis tak przy okazji pytałem w tropsie to babka powiedziała, ze ceny nie spadły i już nie spadną  a własnie mają isć do góry. Też bym chciał kupic ale musze musze mieć chociaż tynki to będzie gdzie chować  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

To widzę, że ten sam problem mamy.

----------


## marcko

> To widzę, że ten sam problem mamy.


ja podobnie myślałem od razu kupić na strop i podłogi, ale przewracać mi się będzie, a z tymi cenami - teraz rośnie - ale kto wie co będzie dalej, 
w tamtym roku ok maja spadły ceny.

jak widzę w składach leżą niektóre po cholera wie ile czasu

----------


## Daniellos_

Obyś lepiej trafił z tym swisporem niż ja.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wiem, wiem. Znam całą historię Twoją. Ale stwierdziłem że na podłogę mogę zaryzykować.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Powoli działam do przodu. Dołożyłem alarm na budowie. Wersja DIY ale sąsiadów obudzi  :smile:  Zaczęliśmy też pracę przy pozostałych instalacjach kablowych. Kable antenowe są już położone, część internetowych też. Skrętka idzie w peszlu optymalnie daleko od kabli prądowych.

----------


## karster

Bardzo prosze o fotki, to jest coś co już niedługo mnie czeka.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś przed pracą zająłem się porządkowaniem kabli we włącznikach. Ściągam izolację i opisuję przewody tak żeby później nie mieć problemów z podłączeniem.





Ściany powoli nabierają ogłady.



Już prawie wszystkie kable w miejscu przyszłej rozdzielni. Chodź nie wszytkie to kable od poszczególnych obwodów. Niektóre będą pełnić funkcję komunikacyjne. 



Z innej beczki. Wracając do tematu betonu B20 na moim chudziaku (gdy zabrakło normalnego takie dowieźli w cenie zwykłego chudego). Kiedyś, jeśli mnie pamięć nie myli to Aiki, wspominał żeby kruszywo zakryć podkładem pod panele jakimś co by folia się nie przerwała. Udało mi się ostatnio wyrwać za darmochę taką wykładzinę. 



Pozyskałem ją własnie w celu położenia pod folię. Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## Kamil_

I jak dla mnie już należy się opierdziel  :big grin: 
Przewody leżące na ziemi powinny być wsadzone w peszel najlepiej taki 750N



Złączki wago, które zastosowałeś są na linkę, nie drut  :smile:  
Piszę to jako ciekawostkę, wiem, że są tymczasowe  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> I jak dla mnie już należy się opierdziel 
> Przewody leżące na ziemi powinny być wsadzone w peszel najlepiej taki 750N
> 
> 
> 
> Złączki wago, które zastosowałeś są na linkę, nie drut  
> Piszę to jako ciekawostkę, wiem, że są tymczasowe


niestety Kamilu się mylisz, to są złączki uniwersalne (kto nie wierzy zapraszam na stronę producenta), natomiast seria 273 jest tylko do przewodów jedodrutowych - to te przezroczyste na wcisk. 
No i peszel 750N to dużo, może być ale połowa też wystarczy, ważniejszą kwestią jest niepalność!! wystarczy tańszy np o taki

----------


## karster

Ja kupiłem dokładnie ten: http://allegro.pl/rura-karbowana-pes...750842095.html
I przyznam, że nie wydaje się on jakiś solidny. A co do 750N to też uważam, że nie ma takiej potrzeby. Jedyna znana mi potrzeba używania peszli to osłona dodatkowa materiałów takich jak np styropian od przewodu. Chodzi o zwiększenie bezpieczeństwa p.poż. Bo opcja późniejszej wymiany przewodów dzięki peszlom to jeden z wielu mitów budowlanych. Jeszcze gdyby kłaść pojedyncze druty (tak jak Kamil Goldmann pokazuje na swoich filmach) to by się dało później je wymienić ale po pierwsze to się nie kalkuluje cenowo/ czasowo a po drugie raczej potrzeby wymiany przewodów w czasie życia instalacji nie ma. Jedyna opcja to potrzeba dołożenia jakiegoś przewodu.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Ja jak pomagam kumplowi elektrykowi to dajemy 750N, głównie dlatego, żeby inne ekipy go nie uszkodziły podczas swoich prac.
Te tanie to po nadepnięciu nogą pękają  :smile: 

Co do WAGO to wiem, że można je stosować, ale lepiej sprawdzają się te typowo dedykowane do drutu (są mniejsze).

----------


## ufbufkruf

Panowie a co myślicie o tej wykładzinie?

----------


## karster

Ale co tam widac na tym foto? Niewiele. Co to za wykładzina? Ile jej masz? Dobta folia, jak polozysz szybko styro to moze i sie nie podziurawi. Swoją drogą, ja dałem folie 0,2 pod chudego i teraz widzę, ze mimo iż nie uważałem na nią i w wielu miejscach się dziurawiła to teraz chudziak jest ciągle suchy  :smile:  
Druga sprawa, ludzie kładą folię/ papę a potem jak mocują rury/przewody/ odkurzacz centralny?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

Jest to zwykła (pewnie najtańsza) wykładzina filcowa. Mam dwa pasy o wymiarach 2 x 10 m.  Kupiłem folie 0.3 z atestem, wydaje się dość solidna ale obawy zawsze są. 
W miejscach gdzie mam ten B20 wystaję dość dużo kanciastych kamyków. U mnie nie ma pod chudym foli, a też jeszcze ani razu nie zauważyłem żeby był choć wilgotny gdzieś. Swoją drogą jak robiłem fundament to wszędzie było mokro a w moim wykopie ani jednej kałuży.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Choroba odpuściła więc powoli wracam do pracy na budowie. Na początek na rozgrzewkę zrobiłem prostą maszynkę do cięcia styropianu. 



Na budowie dochodzą kolejne kabelki. Dziś pomagała mi przed południem żona. Zrobiliśmy też próbę przycinarki. Styropian w garderobie ułożony.



Robi robotę. Mam w głowie jeszcze kilka pomysłów na usprawnienie jej. 
Po obiedzie stwierdziłem że nie ma sensu moknąć na dworze i okablowanie zewnętrzne pozostawię na inny dzień. Zajełem się robotą mało przyjemną ale i tak kiedyś to zrobić trzeba, a wolę chyba teraz bo mniej szkoda tego brudu.



Trzeba naprawić swoje zaniedbania przy zalewaniu schodów. Szkoda człowiekowi było dnia urlopu i nie wyszło jak wyszło. Po pierwszych próbach szlifowania tego tarczą do zdzierania betonu trzeba było przemyśleć temat bo szło to bardzo wolno.
Przyzwoity efekt dało skuwanie nadlewu młotem i szerokim dłutem. 



I dopiero wstępnie skuty stopień podrównywałem szlifierką.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Okna wybrane. Teraz zagwozdka co do montażu. Licować z murem czy wysuwać poza obrys te 2-3 cm - gdzieś kiedyś czytałem, że to pozwala ograniczyć mostek.  Montaż drzwi zewnętrznych. Monter mówi, że mógłby użyć poszerzenia z okien ale twierdzi że to będzie  nieszczelne po jakimś czasie bo nie ma gdzie takie poszerzenie się zaczepić w drzwiach. Styrodur twierdzi że po kilku latach siądzie.

----------


## Daniellos_

Wysuń za ścianę ile ekipa się zgodzi. Kosz żaden, a może jakiś zysk będzie.
Moim zdaniem coś nie siadzie. Ma wytrzymać nacisk kilku ton na metr a ma usiąść od ciężaru swojego ?

----------


## ufbufkruf

I kolejna zagwozdka. Czas oczekiwania na okna 5 tygodni, ale jeśli zrezygnuje z poszerzenia w drzwiach tarasowych (4 cm od dołu) to czas oczekiwania 10 dni.  Fachowiec cały czas odradza xps pod drzwi, rozmawiałem jeszcze z kilkoma osobami i też mówią że to niezbyt pomysł :Confused: . Chyba trzeba będzie to podmurować i docieplić od środka i zewnątrz XPS poprostu Może uda się w lutym wstrzelić w pogodę i wstawić okna, Można by wtedy podłogówkę bez problemu robić i może w marcu wylewki.

----------


## dobrze i tanio

Nie rozumiem twojego fachowca. Przecież drzwi są montowane do ściany i ewentualnie do nadproża. To dlaczego mają się opuścić. XPS ma wytrzymałość do 3t/m2. Popatrz na ten cepły montaż 
http://static.e-okna.pl/articles/184...-schemat.jpg?3
I zdecyduj sam.

----------


## dobrze i tanio

A i jeszcze jedno.! Zauważ że, jak dają styropian na ocieplenie balkonów, to on jakimś cudem nie siada  :big tongue:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kolejne dwa dni na budowie minęły pod znakiem kucia schodów. Mam już z grubsza ogarnięty górny bieg schodów. Dziś wpadł kolega ze swoim sprzętem trochę pomóc. Duży młot z duzym dłutem robi robotę dużo wydajniej. Zostały do skucia 3 stopnie na dolnym biegu. 



Przed przyjechaniem Pawła zająłem się odkopaniem przepustów na elektrykę, pora na ogarnięcie kabli, które mają wychodzić z domu.



Po odkorkowaniu rury okazało się, że mam w niej nietypowego gościa. 



Rura z obydwu stron była zatkana. :jaw drop:  Jak ona tam wlazła? Trochę boję się teraz przeciągać kable

----------


## the_anonim

> I kolejna zagwozdka. Czas oczekiwania na okna 5 tygodni, ale jeśli zrezygnuje z poszerzenia w drzwiach tarasowych (4 cm od dołu) to czas oczekiwania 10 dni.  Fachowiec cały czas odradza xps pod drzwi, rozmawiałem jeszcze z kilkoma osobami i też mówią że to niezbyt pomysł. Chyba trzeba będzie to podmurować i docieplić od środka i zewnątrz XPS poprostu Może uda się w lutym wstrzelić w pogodę i wstawić okna, Można by wtedy podłogówkę bez problemu robić i może w marcu wylewki.


Hej, według mnie to coś tu śmierdzi chyba chłopaki klepią montaż zawsze tak samo i nie chce mi się uczyć czegoś nowego więc taki odległy termin (a nóż inwestor zrezygnuje). Na temat siadania xps-a szkoda gadać jak ktoś tak twierdzi to tak ja by zawracał kijem Wisłę. Napisz do *Barth3z-a* czy mu okna spadły z elewacji bo on ma same pakiety w ramach z xps-a. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziękuje Ci za opinie. Postanowiłem poczekać na to poszerzenie. Pogoda w lutym ma być słaba, a jeszcze otwory okienne muszę podrównać. Dla jasności rozmawiamy od ułożeniu XPSa (4cm) pod drzwiami wejściowymi. Zachęcam innych do dyskusji. :wink: 

Bać się tej myszy czy ciągnąc kable normalnie?

----------


## Kamil_

Ciągnij normalnie, przecież nic już nie zrobisz  :smile: 
Dla spokoju ducha wsadź tam trutkę na dzień-dwa oczywiście zatykając korki.

----------


## aiki

trutka to be pomysł. zdechnie i będzie kilka tygodni padlinką zalatywać.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Trutki mumifikują i taka padlinka nie śmierdzi.

----------


## aiki

Dopóki się nie wysuszy to wali padlinką.

----------


## rafhi

> Dopóki się nie wysuszy to wali padlinką.


Zima idzie...nic nie będzie śmierdziało  :wink:  zamrozi się myszka   :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Zmrożenie, zmrożeniem. Ja się boje że pogryzie kabel a kilka tam ich będzie i to ziemne, drogie. Trochę szkoda by było.

----------


## dobrze i tanio

Wydmuchnąć sprężonym powietrzem :cool:

----------


## Saren

> trutka to be pomysł. zdechnie i będzie kilka tygodni padlinką zalatywać.


 Ja mam przykre doświadczenie, zapach unosił się przez kilka miesięcy...

----------


## ufbufkruf

Postanowiliśmy z żoną że wkujemy stelaż w łazience na parterze. Jest ona dość wąska i każdy centymetr w niej jest istotny. 



Od frontu chce ją cofnąć na tyle aby licować płytę budowlaną ze ścianą. Chce dać jedną taką płytę 20 mm (lub 10 mm+6 mm) zamiast dwóch płyt kg (w sumie 25 mm). Z tyłu pozostanie mi około 3 cm na matę wygłuszającą.



Odwiedziłem też złomowisko i zakupiłem dwa profile stalowe, które mają służyć za wzmocnienie mocowania stelaża. Zostały one oczyszczone szlifierka i pomalowane farbą cynkową dwukrotnie.



W miedzy czasie zakończyłem wyrównywać schody. Cały czas dochodzą nowe kabelki w domu. Wczoraj razem z tatą zaczęliśmy rozkładać okablowanie zewnętrzne. Przestawiliśmy kozy tak aby wylot kominka nie był od wschodu – skąd tej zimy wieje dość często. Powodowało to cofanie dymu do środka co mocno irytowało, a czasami uniemożliwiało prace. Jak narazie widzę znaczącą poprawę.



Proszono mnie o fote drugiego kleju jakiego używałem. ten wydawał mi się mocniejszy od szarego z solbetu.

----------


## chilli banana

> Proszono mnie o fote drugiego kleju jakiego używałem. ten wydawał mi się mocniejszy od szarego z solbetu.


dzięki za fotkę, ten baumit polecał mi też kuzyn - jak masz porównanie z solbetem, to nie będę kombinować i ten zakupię

co do montażu stelażu - fajnie to będzie wyglądać, estetycznie, chyba zaadoptuję do własnej łazienki

----------


## ufbufkruf

Co do stelaża najbardziej boje się odgłosów, bo z tyłu jest kuchnia. Dlatego zainwestuję tam w lepszy materiał izolacyjny niż wełna. Polecano mi maty akustyczne, a że to mały kawałek to może mi budżetu nie zrujnują.

----------


## e_gregor

Murowałem na ten klej (dobry jest) i na nieco tańszy Alpol (tak samo dobry) choć ten pierwszy wydawał się być nieco wygnodniejszy w aplikacji. Jakby bardziej plastyczny. Ale to słabe subiektywne wrażenie. Z reszta koszt kleju przy całej budowie domu jest znikomy więc można kupować co kto lubi

----------


## marcko

> dzięki za fotkę, ten baumit polecał mi też kuzyn - jak masz porównanie z solbetem, to nie będę kombinować i ten zakupię
> 
> co do montażu stelażu - fajnie to będzie wyglądać, estetycznie, chyba zaadoptuję do własnej łazienki




wtrącę jeszcze i ja jedno słowo:
używałem i Ytonga i atlasa. Mimo jakiś 2 zł różnicy na worku to i tak wybrałbym ponownie ytonga, inna plastyczność, atlas po prostu jakby go nie zrobić to spierniczał z kielni  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> Murowałem na ten klej (dobry jest) i na nieco tańszy Alpol (tak samo dobry) choć ten pierwszy wydawał się być nieco wygnodniejszy w aplikacji. Jakby bardziej plastyczny. Ale to słabe subiektywne wrażenie. Z reszta koszt kleju przy całej budowie domu jest znikomy więc można kupować co kto lubi



Jasne, ale wolę kupić już coś poleconego, bo jednak dużo tego na rynku





> wtrącę jeszcze i ja jedno słowo:
> używałem i Ytonga i atlasa. Mimo jakiś 2 zł różnicy na worku to i tak wybrałbym ponownie ytonga, inna plastyczność, atlas po prostu jakby go nie zrobić to spierniczał z kielni


atlas z tego, co kojarzę z forum, nie jest polecany, więc go nie brałam pod uwagę

Na początek wezmę baumit na cienką spoinę
Jak małżowi nie podejdzie, to kupię coś innego, dzięki Panowie.

----------


## kocbeat

Biały planofix od baumita też jest dobry. Zrobiłem szalunek z bloczkow 5 cm i nic nie wyrwalo przy laniu wieńca że stropem

----------


## ufbufkruf

Powoli dochodzą kabelki, jakoś mi się nie spieszy a i tak czekam na okna więc jest czas pomyśleć. Zastanawiam się czy nie puścić sobie kabelka pod czujnik ciśnienia czy innego dwutlenku tak jakby mnie naszło do sterownika wentylacji to dorzucić. Poza elektryką przetestowaliśmy też mocowanie stelaża WC na dole.





Od "frontu" zrobiliśmy też wcięcie na płytę budowlaną 12 mm tak żeby zlicować ją ze ścianą przy montażu. Płyta ta wydaje się sztywniejsza niż gk. Chce dać taką jedną zamiast dwóch gk ale cena była zbójnicka. No cóż chce jak najwięcej miejsca z tyłu mieć na maty wygłuszające.

----------


## Daniellos_

A jakie pomieszczenie masz za plecami stelaża?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kuchnie...

----------


## ufbufkruf

Co myślicie o tym XPS: 
https://www.castorama.pl/produkty/bu...mm-na-szt.html
Nadaje się pod drzwi i do ocieplenia progów?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Rozdzielnie zaczynam zaszywać we wtorek więc w miedzy czasie kończę powoooli rozkładanie kabelków. Nie spieszę się bo i tak bardzo nic wiecej nie zrobie przed montażem okien, a patrząc na pogodę ten będzie nie prędko. Z rzeczy, które warto poruszyć (bo chyba nie ma potrzeby opisywać kolejnych oświetleń czy gniazdek  :sleep:  ) doszło okablowanie schodów.  Postanowiłem i tutaj zrobić bruzdy. Paski ledowe dostaną zasilenie zarówno z góry jak i z dołu biegu. Do tego doszedł kabel do czujników ruchu. Nakurzyło się co niemiara ale mam nadzieję, że ułatwi to obróbkę schodów.  Kable od razu zaklejałem cementem(tylko to miałem pod ręką) bo miały one tendencję do wypadania z bruzd.



Przepiełem też oświetlenie garażu z pajęczyny tymczasowej na kable już docelowe. Taki mały szczegół, a jakoś tak od razu lepiej wygląda gdy nie straszy to z wejścia. Rozciągnąłem już przewody pod dzwonek (będzie i na dole i na poddaszu), termostaty pokojowe (tu też jeden na górze jeden na dole), w holu i w salonie pod sufitem na ewentualne czujniki. 
Muszę jeszcze wyrzucić dwa kable na zewnątrz pod oświetlenie ziemne przed i za domem.

----------


## Norbi89

> Co myślicie o tym XPS: 
> https://www.castorama.pl/produkty/bu...mm-na-szt.html
> Nadaje się pod drzwi i do ocieplenia progów?


Ja tym XPS ocieplałem nadproża, mocny na podłogi się nada ale chyba trochę przepłacisz.

----------


## Kac-Per

Xps w L M  jest po 19 zł płyta. Sprawdź allegro jest taniej może coś blisko ciebie będzie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wyrównaliśmy nierówności po stropie garażu. Uznaliśmy że trzeba je zniwelować teraz bo gdy już nie będzie możliwości ruszyć przewodów z bruzd istnieje ryzyko ich uszkodzenia. W kotłowni górna krawędź szalunku była wypchnięta na dwa centymetry dlatego najpierw większość skułem młotowiertarką. Ponownie kurzu co niemiara ale lepiej teraz niż po wstawieniu okien.



Zacząłem porządkować i wstępnie obsadzać puszki na parterze.

----------


## walec7_7

Zdjęcia się nie wyświetlają..

----------


## ufbufkruf

Poprawiłem.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Jeśli wszystko pójdzie dobrze we wtorek zaczniemy zaszywać rozdzielnie, a że w rękawiczkach ciężko to robić trzeba będzie dogrzać garaż bo to jednak cały dzień roboty raczej statycznej.  Garaż został „odcięty” od reszty domu. Pierwsze zastosowanie darmowej wykładziny  :cool: 





Dodatkowo pojawiła się plandeka mająca ograniczyć stratę ciepła na poddasze.

----------


## Daniellos_

> ...


Patrzac na tą ilość kabli sterczacych ze ściany ciśnie się na usta 'challange accepted'  :big lol:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Montaż rozdzielni przełożyliśmy na jakiś cieplejszy dzień. Doszliśmy do Wniosku że nie ma aż takiego ciśnienia żeby w takie mrozy robić i odpuszczamy w tym tygodniu budowę. Tak naprawdę zostało tylko wyrównanie otworów okiennych przed montażem okien ale na ten się nie zapowiada w najbliższym czasie.  Tu jest raptem 40 obwodów. Reszta to kable sterujące, komunikacyjne które będą podpięte do Raspberry.

----------


## chilli banana

> Montaż rozdzielni przełożyliśmy na jakiś cieplejszy dzień. Doszliśmy do Wniosku że nie ma aż takiego ciśnienia żeby w takie mrozy robić i odpuszczamy w tym tygodniu budowę. Tak naprawdę zostało tylko wyrównanie otworów okiennych przed montażem okien ale na ten się nie zapowiada w najbliższym czasie.  Tu jest raptem 40 obwodów. Reszta to kable sterujące, komunikacyjne które będą podpięte do Raspberry.


ufbufkruf a jakieś podsumowanie kosztów już masz?
co do pracy w mrozy - w pełni się zgadzam - robota nie zając  :big lol:

----------


## Norbi89

Ile ludzi tu będzie cisnąć rasberry  :big lol:  Dobrze będzie ciekawa wymiana doświadczeń  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Podsumowanie będę miał jak rozliczę materiał (zakończę rozdzielnie). U mnie nie do końca będzie to inteligentny dom. Pierwszy zamysł był taki że raspbery posłuży do sterowania wentylacją. Później stwierdziłem, że skoro i tak daje przekaźniki do oświetlenia salonu (dwa obwody) latki schodowej (główne oświetlenie) i holu to podepnę to dodatkowo do maliny. Zastanawiam się czy podświetlenie stopni w schodach też integrować. Do tej pory miałem tu prosty układ zapalania światła 3 czujnikami ruchu na wysokości nóg. W miedzy czasie dorzuciłem kable pod czujniki i zastanawiam się czy w ramach nauki nie dorzucić czujnika czadu, wilgotności i nie zaimplementować tego do sterowania wentylatorami. Ale to jako ciekawostka. Siedzi mi jeszcze w głowie czujnik ilości ekogroszka w podajniku. Bo o temperaturach na poszczególnych etapach wentylacji nie napisałem. 

Choć to wszystko to dopiero pomysły.

----------


## sebcioc55

Nie wiem czy testowałeś ale jeżeli chcesz użyć te tanie czujniki ruchu na 5V do sterowania oświetleniem to musisz miec szczęście i napisać bardzo dobry kod, bo te czujki czasami same potrafą się załączać z nieznanych przyczyn  :wink:  kiedys je testowałem też w takich celach jak Ty, jednak ostatecznie to się nie sprawdza. Z resztą one są tanie więc zawsze mozna je wymienić.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Na początku myślałem o czymś takim: http://allegro.pl/czujnik-ruchu-mini...029984328.html łatwo to ukryć w słupku barierki. Ale nie ukrywam że i te o których mówisz nie widniały na liście do testów. Co do schodów to tu cały czas zastanawiam się czy łączyć je z maliną. W sumie to nie jest mi to potrzebne do czegokolwiek. To ma być tylko delikatne podświetlenie nocne. Na maksa bezobsługowe, idę to się zapala.

----------


## dez

> Na początku myślałem o czymś takim: http://allegro.pl/czujnik-ruchu-mini...029984328.html


Mam takie dwie przy schodach, jedna chodzi bez problemu od prawie 5lat, druga (bardziej eksploatowana) zgłupiała i włączała światło na ułamek sekundy i gasiła, trzeba było wymienić, po jakimś czasie znowu zaczęło tak się dziać, instalacja była sprawdzana i jest ok. Mam wrażenie że te czujki są trochę jak ledy, jak trafisz dobrze to parę lat działają, a jak masz pecha to po tygodniu zgon.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Na początku myślałem o czymś takim: http://allegro.pl/czujnik-ruchu-mini...029984328.html łatwo to ukryć w słupku barierki. Ale nie ukrywam że i te o których mówisz nie widniały na liście do testów. Co do schodów to tu cały czas zastanawiam się czy łączyć je z maliną. W sumie to nie jest mi to potrzebne do czegokolwiek. To ma być tylko delikatne podświetlenie nocne. Na maksa bezobsługowe, idę to się zapala.


no tak ale to jest co innego, na 12V, myślałem że mówisz o sterowaniu z rPi. Ja też mam w jednym miejscu tymczasowo taką czujkę, tylko że na 230V i działa bez zarzutu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ja wszystkie kabelki przeciągnąłem sobie do wnęki w garażu i tam zrobię normalną puszkę z możliwością dostępu do niej. Chce w niej dać zasilacz i przekaźnik do sterowania tym oświetleniem. Zastanawiam się tylko czy przedłużenie przewodu w tym czujniku (pomiędzy płytką, a samym czujnikiem) nie będzie zakłócać jego pracy.  Wydaje mi się to najmniej awaryjne.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Coś tam sobie powoli działam. Jak mam chwilę to wpadam i podszykuje puszki pod montaż. Dziś w 3 godzinki ogarnąłem dwie potrójne puszki.





Dodałem też zasilenie oświetlenie pod szafki w kuchni.



W te 3 godziny udało mi się podnieść temperaturę w środku do 5 stopni.

----------


## ufbufkruf



----------


## Norbi89

No pogoda zaczyna pasować  :smile: 
Jak rozwiązujesz zasilanie pod szafkami ? 230V potem zasilacz gdzies ukryty i pod nie ledy ? Bedziesz załączał przed czy za zasilaczem ?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Zamysł jest taki żeby ukryć w jednej z szafek zasilacz. Załączać chce przy pomocy łącznika dotykowego podłączonego do obudowy. Zastanawiam się (i pewnie tk zrobię) nad włączaniem niezależnie lampek po obydwu stronach kuchenki.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Robi się coraz cieple więc pomyśleliśmy o przygotowaniach do montażu okien. Zanim wróciłem z pracy tato zrobił pierwszą przymiarkę i okazało się że da się to robić nie zbijając desek. Drugą dobrą wiadomością jest to, że odchyły są niewielkie i ich korekta zajmuję mało czasu. Okna na górze zostały ogarnięte w jakieś 40 minut. Tylko w jednym przypadku użyliśmy szlifierki z tarczą do szlifowania.



 Odrysowaliśmy od razu linie na parterze i okazało się, że równania nie ma wcale tak dużo. Ustaliliśmy, że zrobimy to już po odbiciu desek w dniu montażu 
okien. 

[next day]

Dziś za cel obrałem równanie słupów w ścianie kolankowej w pomieszczeniu z oknem. Pyli dość mocno ale liczę, że późniejsze pracę będą dużo prostrze dzięki temu. 





Dlaczego tak przyspieszamy z oknami? Dziś dostałem telefon, że w sobotę ekipa chce wchodzić z montażem.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Mój piec rozgrzał się dziś na dziwny kolor  :big grin:

----------


## tkaczor123

> Mój piec rozgrzał się dziś na dziwny kolor


To jest reklama jednej z sieci na T...
Nawiązać przyjaźnie sąsiedzkie na przedmieściu? hehehe

----------


## ufbufkruf

Jeśli już o kolorach. Dlaczego forum zrobiło się żółte?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Panowie dziś święto Pań, Nie tylko drinka można postawić.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś dzień testów. Tato zajął się robieniem kratownic DIY do posadzki. Ponownie w użyciu jest darmowy drut fi 6. Aby robota szła przyjemniej tato zrobił sobie szablon.





Kratownice chcemy dać w krytycznych miejscach: garaż, kotłownia, pod kominek, na kanalizacje na poddaszu( cienko posadzki tu wychodzi), może pod lodówkę? W sobotę ma podjechać posadzkasz na rozmowę już na budowie.



Jakiś tam system na to już wypracowany. Zobaczymy ile się uda tego zrobić w tak zwanym miedzy czasie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wiecie gdzie mogę kupić XPS 2/3 cm i 5 cm na płyty? Potrzebuje 3 płyty 5 cm i 2 2/3 cm.

----------


## chilli banana

> Wiecie gdzie mogę kupić XPS 2/3 cm i 5 cm na płyty? Potrzebuje 3 płyty 5 cm i 2 2/3 cm.


w Castoramie? ale to się nie opłaca cenowo
może w bacie?
w liroju masz teraz promocję - nie chcesz wziąć całego opakowania za ca.100zł i opchnąć pozostałość na olx?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kolejne popołudnie na budowie. Dziś robota we trzech, Przyjechał brat ze stolicy  :smile:  Choć może trochę przypominało to spotkanie towarzyskie bo roboty nie było dużo. Tato kręcił dalej siatki do posadzki, a my zrobiliśmy dojście do wszystkich otworów okiennych. Zarobiłem też kilka kolejnych puszek.  Generalnie dzień na plus. Jutro o 6.00 zaczynamy odbijać deski z okien  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Wiecie gdzie mogę kupić XPS 2/3 cm i 5 cm na płyty? Potrzebuje 3 płyty 5 cm i 2 2/3 cm.


Ja kupowałem pojedyncze płyty w LM. Jak brałem paczkę to z alle

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wczorajszy dzień zaczęliśmy zgodnie z planem w granicach godziny 6 i zajęliśmy się odbijaniem desek. Na pierwszy ogień poszły drzwi tarasowe, a następnie cała góra gdzie mieliśmy już wstępnie oszlifowane otwory okienne.



Chłopaki od okien byli nawet lekko przed czasem, wiec już na starcie pozytywne zaskoczenie.





Fachowcy wzięli się do montażu pierwszego okna na poddaszy, w miedzy czasie sprawdzili resztę otworów i okazało się, że w  pokoju dziecięcym musimy troszkę podszlifować. 





W czasie gdy ekipa montowała okna my równaliśmy otworu okienne na parterze. Szlifierka kontowa z tarczą do zdzierania betony robiła to dość szybko choć pyłu była olbrzymia ilość.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Zdecydowaliśmy się na montaż okien lekko wysuniętych poza obrys muru na pianę o podwyższonej elastyczności.





Chłopaki zakończyli montaż około 15.30.

----------


## ufbufkruf

W domu z oknami jest dużo jaśniej i jakoś tak przestrzenniej. Ogólnie miła odmiana od ciemnej jaskini jaką były te wnętrza zimą. 
Dzień był jeszcze młody więc zabraliśmy się za układanie styropianu. Jednak przed tym trzeba było pozbyć się pyłu.



Tymczasowo podłączyliśmy kozę do komina w salonie. Bardzo miło zaskoczył mnie ciąg komina. Piec osiąga dużo lepsze efekty niż podczas wcześniejszego rozwiązania. Trzy razy wychodziłem na zewnątrz żeby zrobić zdjęcie pierwszego dymu z naszego komina. Niestety nie udało mi się tego uchwycić bo dymu nie było widać.





Do pomocy ruszyły też dziewczyny.



Ułożyliśmy styropian w pokojach dziecięcych na poddaszy. Styropian przy ścianach i ewentualne przejścia peszli dodatkowo pianuję.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś z Wiolą mieliśmy się tylko przejść na budowę pouchylać okna żeby wpuścić świeżego powietrza do domu. Niech obsycha dalej. Nie wytrzymaliśmy jednak i zerwaliśmy wszystkie zewnętrzne naklejki z okien.



Niestety na dwóch oknach zauważyliśmy zarysowania. W jednym oknie zauważyłem że uszczelka nie dochodzi do szyby. Trzeba będzie jutro zadzwonić.

----------


## aiki

No to teraz koza już lepiej ogrzeje domek. 
Okna będą się nagrzewały więc latem sprawdzaj czy się nie wginają.

----------


## Kamil_

Bardzo dobrze, że zerwałeś folie.
Dużo osób tego nie robi i później folia się przykleja wręcz do okna i trzeba szorować....


Gratuluję kolejnego etapu!

----------


## walec7_7

Fajnie to wygląda po montażu okien  :smile:  Teraz będzie się przyjemnie pracowało  :smile:

----------


## Kac-Per

Gratuluję kolejnego etapu.
Mam bardzo podobne okna.

----------


## chilli banana

kurczę, następny z oknami - jak to możliwe, że my tak z tyłu jesteśmy  :jaw drop: 
super się już domek prezentuje  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Załącznik 408674


zajebisty screen  :smile:  przypomniały mi się dawne lata i straconych wieeeele roboczo godzin  :big tongue: 

p.s. gratuluje postepów na budowie  :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

Oooo tak Homam3  :big grin:  to były czasy... co ja mowię :smile:  jeszcze czasem z kumplem potrafimy odpalić "gorące pośladki"... mega kozackie tlumaczenie w PL wersji ;p

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziękuje wszystkim za miłe słowa. Czekając na dostawę towaru na hydraulikę kręcimy dalej kratki pod wylewki. W dzień stanowisko wystawiamy na zewnątrz, bo człowiek jakoś tak chce się tą pogodą nacieszyć, a wieczory już w salonie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś zabraliśmy się za zaszywanie rozdzielni. Po ustaleniu jej położenia trzeba było zabrać się za podkucie miejsca samej skrzynki jak i podejść dla przewodów.



Bezpiecznik za bezpiecznikiem robota posuwała się do przodu. Na bieżąco notowaliśmy, które zabezpieczenie odpowiada za które obwody.



Dziś udało się umieścić i rozpisać prawie wszystkie zabezpieczenia. Na jutro zostało mostkowanie i zabezpieczenia sterownika.  Okazało się też, że rozdzielnia na 96 pól jest na styk.



Ponieważ nie lubimy dnia kończyć za wcześnie zrobiliśmy pierwsze przymiarki do rozkładania styropianu na parterze.

----------


## ovner

Styro 2 x 10 cm ?

----------


## walec7_7

Dobrze idzie  :Cool:

----------


## Norbi89

Wrzucił byś jak masz zrobione obwody w rozdzielnicy ?  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Od rana mostkowanie rozdzielni. Powoli szło do przodu. Pomoc wujka była nieoceniona i około 14 rozdzielnia została zakończona. 



Tu uproszczony schemat: 



Obwody, które mieliśmy wcześniej uruchomione poprzez złączki teraz są już pełnoprawnie zabezpieczone. W rozdzielni pozostało kilka wolnych pól. Chce spróbować zmieścić tu raspberry pi, które ma pełnić funkcje sterowania oświetleniem, wentylacją i kilkoma pomiarami. Dodatkowo myślę o zasilaczu do ledów. 

Tymczasowo zasilanie idzie z rozdzielni budowlanej, którą uruchomiliśmy na początku budowy. Przełożyliśmy od razu kabel zasilający z zewnątrz. Zrobienie tego później przez aroty mogło by być niewykonalne ze względu na zbyt dużą ilość kolanek. 

Do zwyczajowej pory kończenia pracy na budowie pozostało trochę czasu wiec wzięliśmy się za powynoszenie gratów z salonu tak aby dało się tam robić przymiarki do układania styropianu. Gdy salon był już gotowy zaczęliśmy posuwać się dalej z wczoraj rozpoczętą pracą. 





W gabinecie i pod schodami mamy już dwie warstwy styropianu. Muszę przyznać, że taki mały kawałeczek jak pod schodami, a trochę czasu zajął.

----------


## bcgarage

Eps 100 czy 80?

----------


## ufbufkruf

100

----------


## karster

Tynki po posadzkach? U mnie tynki planowo na następny tydzień ew cos później jak sie tynkarz nie wyrobi.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

Generalnie planowaliśmy płyty wszędzie ale sytuacja finansowa ma ulec poprawie niebawem i zaczęliśmy rozważać tynk w ciągach komunikacyjnych i salonie. Zobaczymy czy uda nam się kogoś znaleźć. W reszcie pomieszczeń i tak ma być glazura czy inne okładziny ścienne.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Zaczynamy przygotowania do kolejnych instalacji.

----------


## karster

Hehh, właśnie leżę i myślę w którym miejscu swoje rurki PP mam przez strop przebić  :wink:  u mnie do wody jeszcze trochę czasu... też będę zgrzewał. 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ja mam zagwozdkę jak doprowadzić wodę do garażu. chudziak w garażu jest niżej o 12 cm niż w reszcie domu.Finalny poziom będzie niżej o jakieś 28 cm. Boje się podkuwać ścianę z bloczka komórkowego i betonowy - boje się uszkodzić hydroizolacje na ich łączeniu.  Jedyne co mi przychodzi do głowy żeby nie ruszać tego łączenia to podkuć chudziak i przejść przez fundament na wprost.



Coś jak na tym prostackim schemacie. 
czarny - chudziak
pionowo szary - bk
poziomo lekko szary - styropian
ciemniejszy szary - wylewka
czerwony - rury

----------


## aiki

po suficie idź jak możesz.

----------


## ufbufkruf

hmmm. Na sficie ma być 10 zm styropianu wiec miejsce jest tylko rurki więcej pójdzie, w sumie nie tak dużo.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dzień wolny w pracy więc można trochę podziałać na budowie. Przed południem na budowie towarzyszyła mi żonka. Zajęła się odcinaniem pianki ze styropianu. Ja w tym czasie przekuwałem przepust przez strop dla pionów wodnych na potrzeby CWU i dla rozdzielacza podłogówki na poddaszu. Dość mozolne kłucie i wycinanie prętów naszego zbrojenia otulającego pion kanalizacyjny.



Człowiek trochę tu tego napchał, a zapomniał, że jeszcze wodę trzeba na górę pociągnąć. No nić pół dnia dziś mnie te gapowe kosztowało.
Suma summarum udało się wykonać przepust na tyle duży żeby rurki wraz z otulinami przeszły w miejscach, w których tego chciałem.
Ponieważ dwie z tych rur dotyczą podłogówki zaczęliśmy  myśleć o podejściu pod rozdzielacz tak aby móc zamknąć wstępnie temat przejścia przez strop. W tym celu podkuliśmy otwór na skrzynkę rozdzielacza.



Z zamknięciem wstrzymamy się jednak do środy, jak już będzie skrzynka to puścimy do niej rury na gotowo. Zajęliśmy się tym czym mogliśmy czyli dalszą częścią łazienki. Na gotowo podejście pod kibelek. Tu zdecydowałem się na przyłącze na sztywno. 



Oraz wstępne odejścia pod baterie wanny. Te zostaną dostosowane finalnie przy montażu zabudowy wanny. 



Tak kilka informacji.
Pion wykonałem z PP 25, a odejścia z PP 20. Pion ten idzie bezpośrednio z kotłowni. Parter będzie miał swoje odejście 25

----------


## ufbufkruf

Przyszła sobota. Pogoda piękna więc wziąłem się za prace podwórkowe. Na pierwszy ogień poszło wyzbieranie drewna walającego się luzem to tu to tam. Wyszło tego prawie taczka. Dobrze, będzie czym palić, a zapas drewna w domu wczoraj się skończył. Z tego też powodu kolejnym punktem dzisiejszego dnia było pocięcie opołów. Wyszło tego kolejna taczka. Mam nadzieje że na jakiś czas wystarczy. Ponieważ ziemia już rozmarzła zabrałem się za próbę pozbycia się stojącej wody. Po ostatnich deszczach oznaczyłem sobie takie miejsca więc nie miałem problemu z ich lokalizacją. Przy użyciu świdra wykonałem otwór sięgający przez pokład gliny do warstwy przepuszczalnej – czarnoziemu. Otwory te wypełniłem płukanym żwirem. Mam nadzieje, że zacznie to działać jak sączek, którym woda będzie mogła przedostać się i rozsączyć pod gliną.  Następnie zabrałem się za podkucie podejścia pod rurę kanalizacyjną ponieważ ułożenie w jej sąsiedztwie rurek od wody sprawiło, że stara bruzda jest za wąska. 
Po pracy dołączył do mnie tato i zabraliśmy się za dalszą część instalacji wodnej. Na pierwszy ogień poszło podkucie bruzdy pod rurki z otuliną w celu minimalizacji ich górowanie ponad styropian. 



Bruzdę w pustaku wycinaliśmy multitoolem. Co prawda nóż już do niczego się nie nada ale nawet wytępiony na zero (brak jakichkolwiek zębów) wchodzi w pustak jak w masło. Dużo mnie j kurzenia i precyzja większa niż przy samym młocie. 



Tym sposobem podejścia wodne w łazience i pralni mamy zakończone. No w łazience pozostał jeszcze prysznic, ale to dopiero po osadzeniu rozdzielacza podłogówki.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Tak jeszcze dla potomnych. 
Przy ostatniej robocie uszkodzeniu uległy moje stare nożyce do rur. O takie:



Zmuszony byłem kupić nowe. Szybka wizyta w sklepie i kupiłem to co mieli:



Okazało się, że to badziew straszny. Cena taka sama ale jakość cięcia bez porównania gorsza. Ten etap kończyliśmy kątówką z tarczą do metalu.

----------


## zolw82

Ja miałem przykre doświadczenia z tymi nożycami, hydraulicy jak nimi cięli rury to później rurka pękała przy zgrzewie wzdłuż i ciekła woda, po zagłębieniu się w temat okazało się że podczas cięcia rura się dosc mocno spłaszcza od nacisku i powstają takie mikro pęknięcia, które później cisnienie rozrywa.
Dlatego ja od tamtej pory używam do cięcia szlifierki kątowej z 1mm tarczą.

----------


## e_gregor

Miałem podobne nożyce jak te pierwsze. Cieły fajnie... do gdzieś 10-20 cięcia. Pękły i cała rsztę zrobiłem używajac wyżynarki z brzesczotem do metalu  :big grin:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Coś tam sobie działamy. Naprawiłem odpływ stelaża na dole. Bo stary po wkuciu w ścianę nie pasował  :wink: 



Jak widać zaczęliśmy robić przymiarki do układania styropianu w kuchni. Wykładzina ma zabezpieczyć folie przed ostrymi kamieniami w "chudziaku".
Sporo czasu też poświęciliśmy na przygotowanie gruntu dla tynkarzy - mają zacząć po świętach. Tynkujemy ciągi komunikacyjne, salon i gabinet. 
Skoro o gabinecie to tam już jest styropian więc trzeba było go zabezpieczyć. Tym zajęła się żona z moim tatą. 





Powinno być ok :smile: 
W tym czasie ja szlifowałem otwory komunikacyjne które będą tynkowane. Posprawdzałem puszki czy mam już wszędzie pozarabiane kable. Same puszki mają obsadzać tynkarze. 
Zaszła potrzeba przeniesienia styropianu w miejsce, w którym będzie mniej przeszkadzać. 



Skoro o przeszkadzaniu to dość dużo drobnicy leżało na parapetach, a że okna mają być obrabiane tato wymyślił szybki pomysł na ich przeniesienie.



Pierwsze pułki w kuchni :cool:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Jeszcze trochę rzeczy na liście zostało.



Jutro też jest dziań, a po pracy coraz dłużej można robić.

----------


## micbarpia

pomysł z listą zawsze w cenie, miło skreślać kolejne etapy a po drugie nic nie ujdzie uwadze natłoku zadań...

----------


## ufbufkruf

Lista powstała po tym jak przy robieniu stropu człowiek cały czas pamiętał i wymieniał w głowie wszystkie przepusty, a później przy natłoku tego wszystkiego i tak zapomniał o kilku. Teraz każdy etap ma swoją listę. Jak się coś człowiekowi przypomni albo wymyśli to jest dopisywanie. Dodatkowo lista zakupów czy wysokości odpływów/gniazdek. Nie pamiętam czy to brat czy tato wymyślili ale przydaje się.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Odhaczamy kolejne punkty z listy. Dziś powstały tymczasowe drzwi żeby tynkarze nie musieli od betoniarki latać naokoło przez garaż.



Obsadziłem też kanał na okablowanie TV

----------


## chilli banana

okucia pierwsza klasa  :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

> okucia pierwsza klasa


haha ta sama mysl jak zobaczyłem  :smile:  te okucia dodaja klasy i stylu  :big grin:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Aż boję się napisać gdzie jeszcze takie mam

----------


## chilli banana

tam to jeszcze serduszko w drzwiach powinieneś wyciąć  :wink:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Też o tym ostatnio żonie mówiłem że tego brakuje. 


Ile dawaliście włókna do wylewek?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Mój posadzkarz kazał kupić kilogram ale gdzie bym nie czytał to 600g/m3 co daje na moją wylewkę 9 kg trochę spora różnica.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dla potomności info jakie udało mi się uzyskać: 




> 600g/m3 to tylko w betoniarni w przemysłowym wytwarzaniu, w domowym wytwarzaniu(miksokret) to 300gr/m3 to i tak z nadmiarem.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Jutro wchodzą tynkarze. Trochę tematów pozostało do zamknięcia przed ich wizytą. Gdy byłem w pracy teść powycinał piankę z okien i zasmarował ją silikonem.



Wpadli też tynkarze przygotować sobie warsztat na jutro. Wapno się lasuję, towar sobie porozkładali, woda w beczkach.



Panowie wpadli na świetny pomysł wycięcia "progu" z bloczka komórkowego przy drzwiach żeby im się lepiej taczką jeździło. Na szczęści zostali skutecznie od tego pomysłu odwiedzeni. Co prawda zarzekali się, że po robocie go wkleją.  :eek: 

Po powrocie z pracy żona pomogła przez chwilę tacie oklejać okna i zrobiła dokumentację zdjęciową okablowania, które ma zniknąć pod tynkiem. Na okna użyliśmy grubszej foli. 





Ojcowie kończyli oklejać okna a ja wypełniłem szczeliny między stropem, a ścianami działowymi pianką. Postanowiłem też zabudować pion wentylacyjny tak aby możliwe było otynkowanie ściany za jednym zamachem. Chce dać tu siatkę już w tynk żeby uniknąć spękania na łączniu. Wymagało to poprowadzenia kanału od rozdzielacza oraz uporządkowania kabli. Postanowiłem je skręcić i zlutować dodatkowo. Jakoś nie ufam złączkom w miejscach do których później nie będę miał dostępu. 



Ciętą krawędź płyty zabezpieczyłem silikonem żeby nie chłonęły wilgoci z tynku. Płytę zaimpregnuje jutro rano środkiem ograniczającym chłonięcie wody. W miedzy czasie kilka pomniejszych temacików wpadało.

----------


## walec7_7

Idziesz do przodu  :smile:  Fajnie to już wygląda, po tynku będzie jeszcze lepiej  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dzień zacząłem razem ze słońcem. W pierwszej kolejności zagruntowałem dobudówkę z karton-gipsu impregnatem zmniejszającym chłonność wody. W miedzy czasie było sporo kolejnych drobnostek, od kabla który trzeba było podkuć po te grubsze jak osadzenie puszki oświetlenia zewnętrznego na elewacji. Przed ósmą pojawili się tynkarze. Chłopaki ledwo wysiedli z samochodu, a już betoniarka zaczynała kręcić towar na obrzutkę. W trakcie gdy ekipa znosiła sprzęt od sąsiada ja zabierałem się za wspominane już kable.



Ta puszka ma zginąć pod tynkiem. Chłopaki nie marnowali czasu i jechali z obrzutką.





Na kanale została położona siatka.





Trochę się chlapię. Chłopaki obrzucili salon, gabinet i hol oraz obsadzili kilka narożników.

----------


## Kamil_

Dlaczego puszki nie mają założonych zaślepek i schowanych przewodów?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Zaślepek uznałem za zbędne. Chłopaki chowają kable już przy tynkowaniu. Robota posuwa się do przodu.





Ładnie widać różnice pomiędzy belką zalewaną betonem, a gotowymi nad oknami. 



Tato wykorzystał ładną pogodę i przygotował wiatkę na sezon wiosenno-letni.



Ogarnąłem też okablowanie na zewnątrz budynku.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Na dzień wczorajszy mam już tynki na gotowo w pokoiku na dole i w połowie salonu.



Obsadziliśmy też skrzynkę pod rozdzielacz podłogówki na poddaszu.

----------


## karster

Dekielki do puszek kosztują między 19 a 29 groszy. Ja kupiłem 150 szt i kilkanaście zostało.
Pokaż proszę zdjęcie podłączenia komina? Obrzuta była tam już zrobiona i żadnej dylatacji nie widziałem. U mnie na początku narzucili tynku a potem go wyskrobywałem, wkładałem wełne a wokół ujścia komina dałem dwa razy okrąg z pianki by go na,koniec wydłubać. Będzie ok 1 cm szpary. Wydaje mi się, ze w innym przypadku coś może pęknąć a czuję, ze nie tynk tylko wkład ceramiczny podczas palenia. Mylę się?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Nie mylisz się.  :sad:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Zdjęcie drugiego komina ale w tym wygląda to tak samo. 



Po waszych wpisach w tynku zrobiłem centymetrową szczelinę. 



Relacja z wczoraj i dzisiaj będzie jutro.

----------


## karster

W swoim dzienniku zamieściłem podobne zdjęcie (jedno z ostatnich zdjęć) - tam jeszcze na nie wydłubałem tej pianki bo czekam aż tynk bardziej stwardnieje. 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Wyskrob tynk ze środka trójnika póki świeży. Ciężko będzie podłączyć cokolwiek jeśli będzie tak uwalony.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Tynkowania ciąg dalszy. Parter teoretycznie gotowy. Pozostało poprawić osadzenie puszek bo te coś chłopakom się z poziomicą kłóci.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Chłopaki wykonali sobie rusztowanie i obrzucili klatkę schodową i hol na poddaszu.





Odważni są...



Na łączeniu płyty gk i pustaków dali siatkę. 



Pierwszy raz od dawna na budowie działo się samo, a ja wykorzystałem czas przed pracą inaczej

----------


## ufbufkruf

Aiki dziękuję za wskazówkę, dzięki niej dowiedziałem się, że trójnik odkleił się od komina...

----------


## aiki

Przyklej spowrotem jeśli to ceramika od ceramiki się odkleiła (tak to zrozumiałem)

----------


## ufbufkruf

Tak dokładnie się stało, a fabrycznie klejony był. Element trójnika który wyjąłem wygląda dokładnie jak ten w zestawie naprawczym.

----------


## aiki

Oczyść. Kup masę na którą kleiłeś ceramikę jak murowałeś komin i wklej. Chyba, że są jakies pęknięcia na elementach. Dokładnie tak samo zrobił by serwis.
U mnie wymieniali ramkę wyczystki.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Jutro przy świetle dziennym obejrzę to dokładnie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

I mnie już widać z satelity. 



Swoją drogą geoportal dużo częściej aktualizuje swoje zdjęcia.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Tynkarze dziś zakończyli robotę (nie licząc jutrzejszych poprawek :big tongue:  ). Tu zdjęć jeszcze nie mam, ale zrobiłem przed pracą fotki trójnika.

----------


## aiki

Taki trochę przybrudzony jakby dłużej tam już był na słowo honoru.
Szczotka druciana na wiertarkę lepiszcze i powinno być ok.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Zajmę się tym za jakiś czas. Na razie priorytet jest na innych tematach. Tynkarze wczoraj zakończyli robotę.



Po wstawce z karton-gipsu nie ma śladu.







Wczoraj po pracy wpadł tato i z żony wujkiem zaczęli sprzątać.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś postanowiłem zająć się pierwszym rozdzielaczem. Po wstępnych przymiarkach na sucho można było wziąć się do zgrzewania (no w między czasie jeszcze zdążyłem zaliczyć sklep)







Rurki optymalnie chowamy w warstwie styropianu. 

Podczas gdy ja z tatą walczyłem z rozdzielaczem wujek Jacek wysprzątał resztę domu po tynkarzach.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Z dodatkową pomocą żony udało nam się ułożyć  pierwszą warstwę styropianu w salonie.





W holu pod folie poszła wykładzina.



Salon wstępnie pokryty.





Jak widać pomagam sobie przykładając styropian deskami, a w ostateczności bloczkiem betonowym.

Posadzkarz zaklepany na 25 kwietnia.

----------


## Norbi89

Super macie tempo pozazdroszcze ! Tylko 1 warstwe styropianu dajesz ?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Styropianu będą dwie warstwy (2x10) pierwsza jest mi potrzebna żeby zacząć układać hydraulikę na parterze. 
Dziś kolejny dzień z tatem i wujkiem żony na budowie. Rozkładamy styropian dalej. 





Do gry ponownie weszła wykładzina :wiggle: 



Na wykładzinę folia i styropian.



Pozostało jeszcze obłożyć rury kanalizacyjne ale to po rozprowadzeniu wody żeby nie ograniczyć sobie manewrowości.

Dość dużo roboty dodają przewody na podłodze pod które trzeba wycinać rowki. W takich przypadkach kładę styropian na miejscu i na niego staje. Kabel odciska ślad który tato podcina.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Po ułożeniu pierwszej części przedpokoju nadszedł czas na dolot powietrza do kotłowni.





Przepust ma iść pod warstwą ocieplenia tak żeby powietrze nim przepływające nie wychładzało korytarza. Pierwsza warstwa styropianu pochłania dość dużo czasu. W czasie gdy my wykuwaliśmy otwory na dolot powietrza Jacek zaczął przycinać piankę w salonie i kuchni. 
Na koniec tego długiego dnia zaczęliśmy układać styropian w kotłowni. Ponownie dość dużo docinania. Jutro pierwsza warstwa zostanie zakończona i będzie można brać się za hydraulikę na parterze.

----------


## walec7_7

Tempo macie rewelacyjne  :smile:  Fajnie idzie, ekipa zgrana to lepiej się robi  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Pierwsza warstwa zakończona. 
Dziś na budowie byłem tylko przed pracą. Tacie udało się zamienić na zmiany i działaliśmy we dwóch. Dość dużo czasu zajęło nam obłożenie ostatniego fragmentu holu. Nagromadzenie przewodów i przepust spowodowały konieczność dość dużego docinania.





Styropian docinamy miej więcej na równo (przy większym pęku kabli ciężko wyciąć owal równo) i wypełniamy pod spodem pianką. Całość dociskamy tak żeby pianka nie wypchnęła za bardzo całości. 
Chyba za bardzo przyzwyczailiśmy się przez te kilka dni do patrzenia na podłogę, bo podczas wiercenia w ścianie pod przepust na rury nie zauważyliśmy włącznika nad planowanym otworem. Jak możecie się domyślić wiązało się to z pionowym kablem idącym ku górze. 



Trzeba było odkuć skręcić, zlutować i zaizolować.

----------


## aiki

Chyba za ciasno ten styro układacie. Powinien sam leżeć i się nie unosić. a te obciążenia to robią wrażenie. jak je zdejmiecie to nawet posadzka nie przydusi.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Styropian sam w sobie się nie unosi. W tym miejscu idą przewody i dolot powietrza do kotłowni. Kupiłem ostatnio na aleedrogo tanią pianę do pistoletu, rzekomo niskoprężna ale rośnie jak głupia. 



Dociśnięte są miejsca gdzie jest piana pod spodem tak żeby nie wypchnęło styropianu. Nie mam cierpliwości żeby docinać go dokładnie pod kable więc pozostaje luz, który wypełniam pianą. Coś jak w wielkim uproszczeniu na rysunku. Po wyschnięciu piany wszytko jest demontowane i nic nie pręży.

----------


## aiki

a to spoko

----------


## ufbufkruf

W końcu udało nam się zabrać za hydraulikę. Pion ogrzewania podłogowego z poddasza oraz CWU zostało wprowadzone do kotłowni. Roboty nie dużo ale sporo czasu zajmuje przemyślenie trasy prowadzenia przewodów. 





Przejścia przez ściany dodatkowo zabezpieczyłem otuliną, Dzięki zakończeniu roboty przy tych pionach mogliśmy w końcu zakończyć instalację na poddaszu. Jeszcze tylko odpływ liniowy i będzie można zakończyć układanie tam styropianu.

----------


## aiki

Pamiętaj, że rurki PP nie lubią się z pianą montażową.

----------


## karster

> Pamiętaj, że rurki PP nie lubią się z pianą montażową.


Chodzi o coś w stylu to. "to je amelinium, tego nie pomalujesz"? Tzn odchodzi, nic sie nie trzyma czy o cos innego chodzi?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

Znalazłem coś takiego:




> ...pianka w płynie którą sugeruje "ekspert za 5000" przykleja się do rury i wtedy kompensacje szlak trafia...


Chodzi o rozszerzalność materiału i kompensacje naprężeń. Teraz pytanie co z mocowaniami uchwytami do ścian? Mam punktowo złapane na sztywno (ale przez otulinę). Zostawić? Zdjąć? Może poluzować?

Czyli dobrze, że dałem otulinę w przejściach przez ścianę, będę mógł dać tu piankę. Do styropianu zrobiłem sobie bruzdownicę z lutownicy :wink:

----------


## aiki

Pianka powoduje, że PP robi się kruche. Nie wiem w jakim stopniu ale takie coś kiedyś wyczytałem. Niestety sam mam w kilku miejscach PP pianą owalone.
Być może szkodzi tylko do czasu aż nie stwardnieje i nie odparują te wszystkie świństwa i dla tych grubości ścianek to nic nie znaczy. Kompensacja to raczej do ciepłej wody i CO wysokotemp. z zimną nie powinno być problemu.

----------


## aiki

Uchwyty powinny być jeden na sztywno reszta luźno. Najwyżej się trochę powykrzywia rurka.

----------


## karster

Noo ale przeciez rurki mogą być z warstwą włókna szklanego (pp glass) i one się chyba mało/znacznie mniej rozszerzają. Takie własnie mam i wszędzie takie będę kładł.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ja też mam takie do ciepłej wody.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kolejne popołudnie z hydrauliką. Zaczęliśmy od przemyślenia sposobu dokładania rur. Stanęło na bruzdowaniu tej warstwy styropianu tak aby rurki mogły się bezkolizyjnie minąć z rurami z poddasza. W kilku miejscach musieliśmy zrobić mijankę rur.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kolejne popołudnie i kolejne rurki ułożone. Po pracy musiałem podjechać do hurtowni bo zabrakło mi jednych konkretnych kolanek (45 stopni do robienia 90  :wink:  ). Tato po wykuciu podejścia pod umywalkę w kotłowni zaczął układać drugą warstwę styropianu w salonie. 



Po powrocie z pracy zastąpiła go inwestorka. 



Dość duża plątanina w kotłowni. Niby tylko zlew, ale dużo przemyśleń odnośnie prowadzenia rur. Zabiera to dość dużo czasu. 



Na koniec dnia zmajstrowaliśmy osprzęt do próby ciśnieniowej. Ciepła woda napompowana do 5,5 bara, a zimna do 6. Po pierwszych, mocno pobieżnych oględzinach nic nie cieknie.

----------


## aiki

daj wężyk między ciepłą i zimną i robisz jednocześnie całość próby.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wpadłem na to już wczoraj Ale po 22 ciężko zdobyć wężyk.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Udało mi się(na obecnym poziomie) zakończyć prace nad instalacją CWU. Ostatnimi podejściem był kranik na ścianie garażu. Troszkę musieliśmy tu pomyśleć tak aby w garaży rurki dało się schować w ścianie. 





Na później pozostawiam podejście do umywalki w garażu (te które będzie szło po suficie). Rurki od tego zostały wystawione do garażu tak aby móc to dokończyć już po wylewkach. Zaślepiłem je tylko tak żeby móc przeprowadzić próbę ciśnieniową reszty instalacji. 






Wczoraj napompowałem obieg rozdzielcza podłogówki na poddaszu. 



Przez noc zeszło 0.2 bara ale od 7 do 19 ani drgnęło niżej. Myślę, że to kwestia słabego odpowietrzenia. Wszystkie łączenia suchutkie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dzięki upewnieniu się, że instalacja hydrauliczna na poddaszu jest szczelna mogliśmy zabrać się za rozkładanie styropianu w łazience. Aby to zrobić należało zając się odpływem prysznica. Posadzkarz ma zrobić od razu spadki. Przyjąłem spadek na poziomie 2%.



Po ustawieniu docisnąłem go workiem cementu (właściwie z resztką cementu) i podpiankowałem żeby stał na miejscu. 



Styropian w łazience ułożony poza małą docinką za odpływem. 
Wieczorem zajęliśmy się testowaniem dolnego obwodu CWU. Tym razem połączyliśmy nitkę ciepłej wody z zimną tak żebyśmy nie musieli pompować ich oddzielnie. 





Na zakończenie dnia przenieśliśmy poziom z okna tarasowego na drzwi wejściowe. Jutro montaż :cool:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kolejny długi dzień na budowie. Udało nam się ułożyć styropian na poddaszu. Wymagało to małego liftingu betonu ale szlifierka i dłuto zrobiły swoje. 





Ostatni pasek styropianu za kablami został dodatkowo przyklejony pianką do podłoża. W tym czasie chłopaki montowali nam drzwi wejściowe. Jako poszerzenie posłużył 2 cm pasek xps.





Dziś zakaz otwierania. I polecenia zadaszenia w przyszłości w celu osłony od prażącego południowego słońca. 

Popołudnie minęło pod znakiem pierwszej pętli podłogówki. Rozkładanie rozpoczęliśmy od poddasza. Pierwszy pomieszczeniem, w którym rozłożyliśmy rurki była świetlica nad garażem. Tradycyjnie tato wziął się za zamiecenie podłóg, a ja postudiowałem projekt. Według mojej rozpiski obwód ten ma być ułożony z 600 metrowego zwoju. Zanim jednak to musieliśmy rozłożyć folię. Kupiłem najtańszą jaką udało mi się znaleźć bo nie wierze w jej właściwości odbijające. Zaskoczyła mnie swoją wytrzymałością.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Nie pisze o takich pierdołach jak zamiatanie czy wycinanie pianek, bo to robimy co chwilę. Problemem okazało się rozwijanie rury z dużego zwoju. Powstała tu wielka prowizorka, która o dziwo dała rade. Gruba szara otulina nałożona na deskę zabezpiecza rurki przed otarciem. 



Problemem jest dość cienka warstwa styropianu. Pomimo tego, że kupiłem najkrótsze klipsy nie do końca wchodzą one w styropian.  



Przejścia przez ściany zostały zabezpieczone peszlem, a strefa przy rozdzielaczu otuliną.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Na koniec dnia zabraliśmy się za wkucie szafki od rozdzielacza na parterze. 



Instalacja wodna napompowana wczoraj do 6 barów wodą. Rano standardowo 0,2 bara mniej ale wszytki łączenia suchutkie. Przez cały dzień ani drgnęło dalej aż do wieczora. Gdy zrobiło się chłodniej ciśnienie spadło o kolejne 0,2 bara. Co o tym myśleć  :WTF:

----------


## aiki

Poczytaj sobie o próbach ciśnieniowych. Jakie czasy, jakie spadki są dopuszczalne, ile razy należy dobijać ciśnienie.

----------


## chilli banana

ufbufkruf widzę, że masz mój model drzwi  :smile:  tylko się upewnię, to jest szyba? czy jakieś szkło mleczne, piaskowane czy inne?
jeśli możesz, to pochwal się skąd masz te drzwi - mi chodzi po głowie wikęd

jeszcze kilka pytanek odnośnie podłogówki, bo jestem na etapie kompletowania zamówienia  :wink:  
- jaki koszt folii?
- dlaczego dałeś najkrótsze klipsy? ja chciałam zamówić raczej dłuższe, niż krótsze, tak na babski rozum 
- jaki masz model rozdzielacza?

kibicuję dalszym pracom  :wink:

----------


## karster

Oj chciałbym być na tym etapie  :wink:  dopiero szukam styropianu. Wysłałem maila z rzutami kondygnacji w celu wykonania projektu podłogówki (kan therm) no i rownież do wentylacji mechanicznej (szkic z firmy tqd). Duuużo pracy mnie czeka a motam się jak dziecko i to we mgle.

PS. Wstępnie też jestem zdecydowany na wikęd  :smile:  tylko jeszcze nie wiem czym sie roznią dostawki/ poszerzenia od naświetli. U mnie dwie dostawki bedą (szerokość 180cm).

PS2. Podziwiam systematykę pracy, updatów na forum. Ja nie daję rady.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

Aiki czytałem. 



> W przypadku rur z tworzyw sztucznych procedura jest dłuższa i bardziej skomplikowana, ze względu na to, że spadek ciśnienia notowany na manometrze nie musi być efektem przecieków, a wynika początkowo z elastyczności przewodów.
> 
> Badanie dzieli się na wstępne i główne (przeprowadzane bezpośrednio po pozytywnie zakończonym badaniu wstępnym).
> 
> Badanie wstępne polega na tym, że po podniesieniu ciśnienia do wartości ciśnienia próbnego jeszcze trzykrotnie co 10 minut podnosi się ciśnienie do próbnego, a następnie obserwuje się instalację przez ½ godz. Próbę uznaje się za udaną, jeśli jest brak przecieków i roszenia, zwłaszcza na połączeniach, a spadek ciśnienia będzie mniejszy niż 0,6 bar.
> Badanie główne polega na ponownym podniesieniu ciśnienia do próbnego i obserwacji instalacji przez 2 godziny. Badanie jest zakończone wynikiem pozytywnym, jeśli brak przecieków i roszenia, a spadek ciśnienia jest nie większy niż 0,2 bar.


Tylko jakoś mnie martwią te spadki. No ale skoro tak mówią mądrzejsi a łączenia suchutkie to nic tylko działam dalej.

----------


## ufbufkruf

> ufbufkruf widzę, że masz mój model drzwi  tylko się upewnię, to jest szyba? czy jakieś szkło mleczne, piaskowane czy inne?
> jeśli możesz, to pochwal się skąd masz te drzwi - mi chodzi po głowie wikęd


To są drzwi KMT Plus 75
-11s9, 
-rozmiar 100, 
-klamka Gama Inox, 
-kolor: antracyt,
szyba: reflux,









> jeszcze kilka pytanek odnośnie podłogówki, bo jestem na etapie kompletowania zamówienia  
> - jaki koszt folii?
> - dlaczego dałeś najkrótsze klipsy? ja chciałam zamówić raczej dłuższe, niż krótsze, tak na babski rozum 
> - jaki masz model rozdzielacza?
> 
> kibicuję dalszym pracom


Za folie zapłaciłem 260 z przesyłką za 4 rolki po 50m. Być może da się znaleźć jeszcze taniej. Za długo nie szukałem. 
Klipsy kupiłem krótkie bo na poddaszu mam tylko 2 cm styropianu :bash: 
Co do rozdzielacza to wszytko brałem z kan thermu 
- Rozdzielacz 1" do o. p. z ukł. miesz. z przepływ. (seria 77E) - 6
- Rozdzielacz 1" do o. p. z ukł. miesz. z przepływ. (seria 77E) - 7

----------


## ufbufkruf

Gonimy z robotą dalej. Do pomocy przybył wujek Zbyszek. Gdy ja analizowałem projekt i robiłem przepusty tato z wujkiem rozkładali folię w kolejnych pomieszczeniach na poddaszu. 



Na pierwszy ogień poszła garderoba z połową łazienki, a zaraz za tym druga część łazienki. Z powodu odpływu została ona podzielona na dwa obiegi grzewcze. 



Roboty dużo więc nawet dziadek Jurek pomagał rozwijać rurki. Dzięki dobremu odwijani rurka nie prężyła na łukach. Warto na to zwracać uwagę.



Dziecięce pokoje również dostały swoje ogrzewanie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Rozstaw rurek co 20 cm jest dużo przyjemniejszy w układaniu. Kolejnym pomieszczeniem była nasza sypialnia. Na zakończenie rozkładania rurek na poddaszu ułożyliśmy korytarz z pralnią.





Po zakończeniu rozkładania rurek na poddaszu zajęliśmy się rozkładaniem drugiej warstwy styropianu na parterze. Konieczne tu było wycięcie szczelin na rurki. 



Pozostało rozłożyć styropian w kotłowni i kawałku łazienki. 

Karster przyznam Ci się, że to co tu opisuje to streszczenie. W swoim prywatnym dzienniku dziś dobiłem do 314 stron.

----------


## karster

Fajnie  :smile:  

Jak robiłeś bruzdy w styropianie?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf



----------


## karster

Noo, mój plan jest baaardzo zbliżony. Myslałem jednak, ze może warto tą lutownicę przymocować do kawałka płytki by łatwiej było utrzymać głębokość  :smile: 

Dzięki za fotkę 4me.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## chilli banana

> To są drzwi KMT Plus 75
> -11s9, 
> -rozmiar 100, 
> -klamka Gama Inox, 
> -kolor: antracyt,
> szyba: reflux,
> 
> Za folie zapłaciłem 260 z przesyłką za 4 rolki po 50m. Być może da się znaleźć jeszcze taniej. Za długo nie szukałem. 
> Klipsy kupiłem krótkie bo na poddaszu mam tylko 2 cm styropianu
> ...


dzięki wielkie ufbufkruf  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Rozdzielacz jakiś z allegro też będzie ok. Ja mam żółty chyba jakiś mosiądz Sebcio chyba jakiś nikiel albo INOX ale pewny nie jestem. Jan term chyba ma drogie te rozdzielacze.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Czas goni. Do środy pozostały 3 dni więc postanowiliśmy pracować i w niedziele. Gdy ja zająłem się układaniem styropianu w łazience tato przygotowywał pokoje do układania foli - zamiatanie i wycinanie resztek pianki. Inwestorka w tym czasiKolejną upierliwością tego dnia było słabe wbijanie się zszywek w tynk. W dwóch miejscach ratowałem się wkrętem z podkładką. Tato zajął się rozkładaniem foli, ja w tym czasie rzeźbiłem podejście pod odpływ liniowy na parterze. Prawie godzina kombinowanie i dopasowywania rurek. Ponieważ mi schodziło się dość długo tato zaczął wynosić graty z garażu. 



Kolejne dwie pętle były w salonie. Do grona pomocników dołączyła szwagierka. Poszło dość sprawnie.



Dopiero na zdjęciach zauważyłem, że zapomniałem o peszlu na przejściu przez dylatację. 

Tym sposobem zeszło się do obiadu. Trzeba było ruszyć z kopyta. Ponownie staram się optymalnie ominąć progi więc wywierciłem przepusty przez ścianę i zabezpieczyłem je peszlem. Tym razem układaliśmy obiegi kolejno według rozdzielacza. Na górze układaliśmy teoretycznie zgodnie z "wygodnością" komunikacji i to był mały błąd. Dokręcanie śrubunków w rozdzielaczu było kłopotliwe.Jako pierwszy swoją pętle otrzymała gabinet.



Rozwijak do rury umieściliśmy na zewnątrz.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ostatnią pętlą w dniu dzisiejszym była ta najbardziej skomplikowana, bo przechodząca przez łazienkę, spiżarkę i kuchnie.  W tej ostatniej zaniechaliśmy układania rurek pod szafkami czy lodówką.







Na zakończenie nabiliśmy podłogówkę na górze wodą.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dzień rozpoczęliśmy od dobicia wody w instalacji podłogówki poddasza. Zauważyłem że wężem ogrodowym razem z wodą leci powietrze, co powoduje charakterystyczne bulgotanie. To może być przyczyna spadku ciśnienia w rurach... Chwilę czasu zajęło wyniesienie wszystkich "przydasiów" z garażu ale umożliwiło to ogarnięcie podłogi. Szlifowanie musiało iść na raty ponieważ zapylenie osiągało poziom uniemożliwiający widoczność. Udało się choć z grubsza zniwelować ostre krawędzie, tak aby nie przedarły foli. 



Na najgorsze fragmenty połozyliśmy resztkę wykładziny. W międzyczasie poświęciliśmy też chwilę na naprawienie wczorajszego zaniedbania. Przejście przez dylatację otrzymało peszle. 



Gdy pył w kotłowni opadał zajeliśmy się doprowadzeniem wody do rozdzielacza parteru. Trochę tych rurek tu jest.  :eek: 



Pora była wracać do garażu. Szybkie zamiatanie i jedziemy z folią. 



Układanie styrpiany szło dość dobrze choć i tu nie zabrakło miejsca w którym trzeba było go podcinać na kable. Doszedł też obwód op w holu. Tu z pomocą przyszedł wujek żony. Robota w 4 osoby idzie błyskawicznie :wink: 



Tradycyjnie na noc próba ciśnieniowa. Tym razem napompowaliśmy podejście do rozdzielacza parteru. Jeśli nie będzie wycieków jutro zakrywamy go styropianem.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ostatni dzień przed wylewkami. Dziś robimy krócej, trzeba było wrócić do pracy. Ale wracając do budowy. Trzeba było zakończyć przygotowanie garażu. Wynieśliśmy deski, poprzycinaliśmy piankę i zająłem się obsadzeniem odpływu garażu. Gdy mój tato z inwestorką zajęli się rozkładaniem foli w garażu ja rozpocząłem starcie z drugą warstwą styropianu w garażu. W miedzy czasie dowieźli piasek dla posadzkarza. 





Można? Można...

Wróciliśmy do roboty. Tato z Wiolą układali siatkę w garażu, a ja dalej walczyłem ze styropianem kotłowni.



Jutro jeszcze muszę podkładki podłożyć w ciągu komunikacyjnym. 

Mała przerwa na posilenie się  :smile: 






> Pozdrowienia od Rycha  a zupa najlepiej smakuje późnym wieczorem po powrocie z budowy


Rychu miałeś rację, smakuje :stir the pot:

----------


## ufbufkruf

na koniec dnia doszedł obieg ogrzewania kotłowni - tak na wszelki wypadek jak już kiedyś na gaz przejdziemy. 



Dylatacja w salonie też dodana. 



Po wczorajszej próbie znalazłem jeden mały wyciek na śrubunku w rozdzielaczu. Dziś nabiliśmy całą podłogówkę na parterze. Jutro o 7 startuje posadzkarz więc trzeba być ok 5.30 i jeszcze raz wszytko przejrzeć.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Nasz mały d'day.
Wstałem przed 6 i po raz ostatni sprawdziłem czy wszystko jest zrobione jak należy. Zgodnie z umówioną godziną na budowę dojechali posadzkarze i od razy wzięli się do roboty. Rozpoczęli od wyznaczenia poziomów. 



Rzeczą, która mi się spodobała to fakt wstępnego obsypania ścieżek po których będzie przesuwany wąż. Zabezpieczyło to rurki op przed wzruszeniem tą dość dużą siłą. 





Kopce kreta rosły w kolejnych pomieszczeniach.



Szef wyznaczał linie prowadzenia zgodnie z wyznaczonymi poziomami a pracownicy równali teren pomiędzy nimi. Od razu zostały wykonane spadki do odpływów liniowych.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ostatnimi dniami gdy zdjęliśmy zimową otulinę z deskowania drzwi garażowych zauważyliśmy jak bardzo zmieniły swój wymiar deski, które dokupowałem w tartaku.





Przy krawędziach schodów poprosiłem o zostawienie wgłębienia na deskę okalającą ten otwór tak abym mógł ją zamontować licując ją z panelami.



Ponieważ wylewka garażu wyszła dość gruba, a siatek zbrojeniowych zostało wrzuciliśmy je na drugą warstwę zbrojenia.

----------


## karster

Super. Gratuluję kolejnego etapu  :smile: 




> Przy krawędziach schodów poprosiłem o zostawienie wgłębienia na deskę okalającą ten otwór tak abym mógł ją zamontować licując ją z panelami


Ale że o co chodzi? Możesz wytłumaczyć jaśniej, o ile się da?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

Chodzi o zlicowanie tej deski z panelami. 


Tak na moje chłopskie rozumowanie deska jest sporo grubsza od panela z pianką. Może taki uproszczony rysuneczek mojej myśli Ci pomożę :big grin: 




Tak wiem, że można później kombinować z frezowaniem tego drewna ale pomyślałem, że ten zabieg ułatwi mi później prace.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Tak to wygląda:







Posadzkarze kazali polać dziś mgiełką po posadzce więc polałem. Wygląda to fajnie.

----------


## karster

Super. Dzięki za fotki. Juz rozumiem, wydaję im się że źle to nazwałeś stąd totalnie nie wiedziałem o co kaman. Teraz już też jestem po rozmowie/ spotkaniu z majstrem i nie będzie z tym problemu.

1) po jakim czasie na wylewki już można wchodzić? Pewnie dość szybko skoro tam jest tak mało wody.
2) zamontowałes na gotowo odpływ liniowy? Czy później bedziesz to robił a teraz wrzuciłeś styropian? Jeśli później to bedziesz montował to jak nim tam manewrować by kanalizę podłączyć? To własnie mnie martwi.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

Mogłem coś z nazwami pomieszać bo szczerze nie bardzo wiedziałem jak to nazwać  :roll eyes:   kiedyś czytał o poprawnej nazwie ale ostatni tydzień był tak ciężki, że już ze skupieniem problem. 

1. Wylewki zakończyli wczoraj około 19.00 a dziś około 17.00 już po nich chodziłem. Co prawda bardzo ostrożnie ale śladu buta nie było widać. Posadzkarz kazał wchodzić po dwóch dniach, ale na wieczór zmienił zdanie i stwierdził że na poddaszu dość mocny przeciąg osusza beton i już następnego dnia wieczorem można wejść ostrożnie żeby polać wodą. 
2. Odpływy osadziłem na gotowo ( z możliwością drobnej korekty po naniesieniu poziomów przez posadzkarzy. Tym sposobem odpływ na dole opuszczałem o centymetr w dół tak aby zachować 1,5% spadku. Posadzkarze zrobili spadki w łazienkach i garażu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Posadzki polewaliśmy przez 6 dni zgodnie z poleceniem wykonawców. Dziś minęły 2 tygodnie od posadzek i powoli zaczynamy coś działać. Inwestorka zajęła się umyciem i odpyleniem okien (zwłaszcza mechanizmów).



Z tatem zajęliśmy się ogarnięciem altany roboczej. Trochę wszelakiego dobra się tam nazbierało.



Teraz będzie można już tam odpocząć w trakcie prac letnich. 
Po ustaleniach z monterami bramy podjęliśmy decyzje, że musimy zająć się ociepleniem wewnętrznym garażu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Udało nam się zakupić starej cegły w dobrej cenie. Będziemy ją ciąć na plastry  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

Czytałem jak ktoś narzekał, że nie dał rurek ogrzewania pod szafkami kuchennymi. Wspominał, że podłoga zimniejsza w tych okolicach. 
Kiedyś się tym przejąłem i kładłem wszędzie, a potem się okazało, że przy tak ocieplonym domu jak mój podłoga nie osiąga temp na tyle wysokiej aby odczuć, że w ogóle grzeje  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Po małej przerwie regeneracyjnej i natłoku spraw służbowych powoli wracam na budowę. Muszę przygotować garaż do montaży bramy. Trzeba położyć styropian na sufit i ścianę w okolicy bramy (polecimy już z całym), ale przed tym kilka prac zaległych.
Wczoraj przed pracą zajęliśmy się podejściem pod umywalkę. Ponieważ zapomniałem przed posadzką zrobić odpływu rozwiązaniem było puszczenie go w ścianie i podpięcie do odpływu garażu.







Po odpływie zajęliśmy się dociągnięciem wody do przyszłego kranu. Na tej ścianie będzie styropian dlatego zdecydowałem o nie dawaniu tu otulin.



Niestety czas wygonił mnie do pracy. 

Dziś głównym zajęciem było szlifowanie tego nieszczęsnego nadproża nad bramą garażową. 
Jutro planuje zakończyć rury.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś przed pracą wpadł tato więc zabraliśmy się za dokończenie doprowadzenia wody.



Odejście pod kran zewnętrzny już zrobione. Pozostało skręcić odcinki stalowe ale to już po wykończeniu ścian.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś na budowie byłem dość krótko bo prace ogrodowe zajęły większość czasy przed pracą. Przykleiłem pierwszy pas styropianu na suficie garażu.

----------


## aiki

Gruntowales sufit?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Omiotłem całość najpierw suchą a następnie mokrą szczotką. Całość będzie jeszcze kołkowana. Próbowałem oderwać dzien wcześniej klejony pasek, pęka styropian a klej z kawałkiem zostaje :smile: .

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wolna sobota więc mogłem poświecić cały dzień na robotę. Dzień zacząłem od przesiania starych worków z klejem, który został po robieniu elewacji nad garażem oraz modyfikacji instalacji sprawdzającej i napompowaniu nowej nitki wodą w celu sprawdzenia jej szczelności. 



Klej trzyma bardzo dobrze więc szkoda go wyrzucać. (tak wiem trochę cebula :big tongue: )

Miałem też troche koszenia, no w sumie jakieś 5 godzin :wiggle: 



Przy okazji, po przestawieniu kosiarki na maksymalną wysokość, obleciałem plac budowy. Poszło dużo szybciej niż podkaszarką.
Po obiedzie można było kontynuować przyklejanie styropianu na sufit garażu.

----------


## marcko

> Wolna sobota więc mogłem poświecić cały dzień na robotę. Dzień zacząłem od przesiania starych worków z klejem, który został po robieniu elewacji nad garażem oraz modyfikacji instalacji sprawdzającej i napompowaniu nowej nitki wodą w celu sprawdzenia jej szczelności. 
> 
> 
> 
> Klej trzyma bardzo dobrze więc szkoda go wyrzucać. (tak wiem trochę cebula)


jakbym widział swój profesjonalny sprzęt do przesiewania - niech zgadnę- "zapożyczone" z piaskownicy? 

ja miałem 1 worek co prawda niby tak jak piszesz ok, ale mam uczucie że jednak coś się zmieniło w w jego konsystencji po rozrobieniu, więc trzeba uważać.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Jakbyś zgadł. :roll eyes:  Ja tych grud już nie rozbijam. Miałem raptem dwa worki taki i jeszcze 3 do siatki zostały. 

Powoli zaczynam myśleć o kotłowni. I nie wiem czy brać hydraulika czy może próbować znaleźć kogoś kto sam schemat narysuje, bo o ile z podłączeniem sobe poradzę to z doborem tego wszystkiego może być gorzej. Sprzęgła hydrauliczne wymienniki itd, dużo tego do ogarnięcia. :bash:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wczoraj z tatem zabraliśmy się za przyklejanie styropianu na ścianę oddzielającą garaż i dom. Użyliśmy tutaj w większości styropianu który pozostał z podłogi. 



Elementy żelbetowe w miarę możliwości otrzymały otulinę z cieplejszego styropianu grafitowego. W kilku miejscach kleiliśmy na dwie warstwy (po 5 cm).





Dziś dokończymy ten mały kawałek, przytrzeć i jedziemy z narożnikami i siatką. Teraz pora do pracy.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich czytających i miłego, jakże słonecznego, dnia :cool:

----------


## micbarpia

Pamietaj o tym fragmencie schodów chyba że już to zrobiłes tylko na fotce nie widać :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Pamiętam, pamiętam. Wczoraj już czasu nie starczyło na to. Dziś zakończyliśmy klejenie styropianu w garażu. Same docinki wiec chwile zajęło. 



Sufit został przytarty i zakołkowany.



Jeśli kołki idą w beton trzeba wiercić wiertłem o rozmiar większym niż kołek, bo bolec nie będzie miał gdzie go rozepchnąć. Przynajmniej u mnie tak zaczeło to działać. W pustak wiertło 10 szło świetnie. w betonie łamały się szpilki. Dopiero po zmianie wiertła na 12 dało się zabić je poprawnie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Coś tam działamy, powoli to powoli ale idziemy do przodu. Ostatnio tato spędził popołudnie na budowie sam. wykonał kilka prac, które zawsze odkładaliśmy na później bo do roboty były rzeczy ważniejsze. Naciągnął też warstwe kleju na kołki.



Zalał i zatarł rurę od naszego kombinowanego odpływu.



Kolejny dzień na budowie był pod hasłem siatki. Najwięcej czasu zajął najmniejszy kawałek. 



Sufit też otrzymał już swoją pierwszą powłokę.



Konsekwentnie idziemy do przodu dalej.

----------


## ufbufkruf

W sobotę trochę popracowaliśmy. Pomagał brat i po południu tato.
Ściana od kotłowni dostała siatkę.



Kolejnym krokiem była druga warstwa na suficie wraz z zatarciem jej na gotowo - chciałbym już tylko to pomalować.





Ponieważ w garażu nie zależy mi na idealnie gładkich ścianach postanowiliśmy pustaki zaciągnąć klejem z zatopioną siatką. Na to farba wałkiem z długim włosiem. Dlatego też w kolejną ścianę wtopiliśmy siatkę.



Druga warstwa na ścianach dopiero po obsadzeniu drzwi.
Relacja z dziś jutro bo już za ciemno było na robienie zdjęć. Montaż bramy w piątek o 9! :wiggle:  :wiggle:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Szybki skrót z dwóch dni. Walczyliśmy z glifami bramy garażowej. Wymyśliłem, że aby zrobić to dobrze trzeba ocieplić ścianę garażu i dopiero do tak przygotowanego ościeża przyklejaliśmy styrodur.





Następnie poszły kołki, narożniki i siatka.





Zostało mi trochę kleju wiec przygładziłem otwór rewizyjny komina.

----------


## ovner

nie rozumiem po co na tak malej ścianie stosuje się kołki ??

----------


## gremlas

Czytałem i dotarłem do końca.

Powiem szczerze że jestem zaskoczony szybkością prac.

Zyczę powodzenia na dalszych etapach .

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kołki tak naprawdę z siły przyzwyczajenia i dlatego że je miałem. Za pewne bez też by się trzymało, ale tak jakoś człowiek się do tych kołków przyzwyczaił.

gremles - dzięki za dobre słowa. To głównie zasługa rodziny i znajomych, którzy poświecili masę swojego czasu, zarówno tego na budowie jak i na zapleczu, aby nasze przedsięwzięcie się udało.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Podczas mojego pobytu w pracy tato zaciągnął po raz drugi ścianę z bramą garażową oraz zatarł ją na gotowo.





Dodatkowo ogarnął teren przed domem.

----------


## ufbufkruf

MONTAŻ BRAMY!
Dzień zacząłem koło 7 od pomiarów niezbędnych do oszacowania zakupów na kolejny etap prac. Ekipa montażowa przyjechała chwilę po 9.
W pierwszej kolejności odstawiliśmy deskowanie przysłaniające garaż do tej pory. Chłopaki dość szybko rozłożyli się ze sprzętem i zaczęli rozkładać paczki. Gdy chłopaki zajmowali się swoją robotą ja kontynuowałem obliczenia poszczególnych elementów składowych kolejnych prac wykończeniowych. 



W miedzy czasie szef ekipy musiał pojechać na inną robotę pozostawiając pracownika samego na stanowisku. Trzeba przyznać, że facet znał się na robocie i montaż cały czas parł do przodu. Podczas ustawiania prowadnic kazał pochwalić murarzy, bo odchył na długości bramy wynosi tylko 1mm. :wiggle: 



Gdy szef wrócił rozpoczęło się składanie samej bramy. Zaczyna to wyglądać naprawdę fajnie.





W trakcie montażu na bieżąco dostawałem instruktarze co do konserwacji i funkcjonowania samej bramy



Gdy ja byłem w pracy na budowę wpadł tato. Ogarnął podłogę w garażu i zajął się podrównaniem ściany (tej burzonej) w garażu. Dzięki temu nie będzie potrzeby nakładania aż tak dużej warstwy kleju.

Generalnie ze współpracy z firmą jestem zadowolony na tym etapie. Cena dość dobra, robota wykonana bardzo dobrze, ekipa kontaktowa i chętnie dzieląca się wiedzą.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Na szybko robię rozpoznanie co do towaru na kolejne etapy. Muszę w tym tygodniu to ogarnąć bo od poniedziałku ostro ruszamy. 
Do kupienia:
Wełna 150 39
Wełna 200 39
Profilę UD 30, CD 60, może do skosów (?)
klej gipsowy
klej do glazury (warto dopłacać do lepszego czy knauf za 18 wystarczy?)
gładź gipsowa i może pianka (cały czas się waham jak płyty przyklejać, klej gipsowy solbet -14,5 zł a pianka neostick - 18,50)
wieszaki ES i grzybkowe
kołki (plastik czy jednak stalowe?)
folia paroszczelna i taśmy

Gdy ja walczę z dylematami tato zaciągnął kolejną ścianę "na gotowo".

----------


## aiki

Mało danych. 
Kołki metal w sufit jak w ścianę to dawałem plastik. Na koniec odkryłem że szybki montaż wcale nie taki szybki. 
Płyty lepiej się mają na gipsowym na grzebień - mowa o klejeniu na ściany.
Wełnę 39 bym se darował. Brał bym 35. Lepsza w układaniu.
Klej do glazury jak na podłogowe ogrzewanie to lepiej jakiś dobry elastyczny jak na ściany to luz.

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja kleiłem płyty kg na klej gipsowy cekol. Nakładem grzebieniem na ścianę, bo kładąc na płytę robiła się ciężka  łatwo przełamać. Trzeba gruntowa ściany wcześniej. U mnie w gorący dzień nawet zagruntowany silikat tak pił wodę ze dodatkowo pedzlowałem ściany wodę bezpośrednio przed klejeniem był. 

Ceny wełny miałem dobre w LM. Regularnie mają promocje na cenę i stałą promocję "7 rolka gratis".

Kleju elastycznego na ogrzewanie podłogowe używałem atlas "kuchnię i łazienki". Jeden z tańszych elastycznych.

----------


## Sylw.

Taki Tata to Skarb!

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dzięki panowie za odpowiedz. Ponieważ czas gonił zakupy też trzeba było robić dość szybko. Najbardziej zaskoczyła mnie wełna. Rano przed pracą zamówiłem na portalu na A, gdy wyjeżdżałem z domu dostałem telefon, że dziś przywiozą. Szybki telefon do taty czy będzie na budowie.
Jak powiedzieli tak zrobili. Późnym popołudniem Wełna pojawiła się na budowie.

Nie mogę na forum dodawać normalnie zdjęć. Ogólnie coś mocno popsuł się moduł odpowiedzi...


Ponieważ tato nie lubi siedzieć bezczynnie. Zrobił też progi wejściowe do domu. Zabezpieczą one styropian fundamentowy przed zniszczeniem.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kolejny dzień i kolejna dostawa. Chwilę przed telefonem ze składu wypadł mi pilny wyjazd 90 km w jedną stronę. Ponownie pomocny okazał się tato. Przyjął towar, przygotował miejsce na jego składowanie w domu i zaczął nosić. Gdy wróciłem wszystkie worki były już na miejscu.
Pownoszenie płyt kg i osb trochę czasu nam zajęło.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Byłbym zapomniał dwa dni temu zauważyłem pewien defekt obróbki blacharskiej. Po dachu nikt nie chodził...

Wysłałem maila do wykonawcy, zobaczymy co powie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Zgłaszał już ktoś ostatnie usterki forum? Przeglądanie i umieszczanie postów to tragedia, a o zdjęciach już nie wspomnę.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Przed urlopem musiałem pozamykać wszystkie tematy w pracy, więc na budowie nie działo się za dużo. Trochę prac porządkowych jak koszenie czy roznoszenie materiałów budowlanych zgodnie z ich przeznaczeniem. Wyniosłem też drewno składowane na strychu. Powstał też jeden mały projekt ale to bliżej około wtorku  :wink:

----------


## e_gregor

Nie mogę dodać cyctatu (albo moja przelgadarka albo coś z forum). Te wygięte obróbki - obstawiam zbyt rzadko rozmieszczone wkręty mocujące i dzialanie slońca.

----------


## fr3d3k

Nie obawiales sie tyle płyt k-g na wylewce położyć ? 
Licząc, że m2 waży ok 9 kg a masz ich tam chyba koło setki to bardzo blisko wytrzymałości styro EPS 100. 
Ale skoro u Ciebie nic się nie stało to niepotrzebnie się martwiłem rozkładając na kilka "kupek" po 50 sztuk  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Płyty już następnego dnia były rozłożone na mniejsze kupki. Kurcze dzieję się ale forum jest ostatnio jakieś odpychające...

----------


## ufbufkruf

Chyba już nie zamierzają naprawiać forum, nawet odpowiedzi się nie doczekałem...

Pora zacząć uzupełniać dziennik.

[18.06.2018]
Dzień, w którym rozpoczęliśmy urlop. Przez pierwszy tydzień pracujemy w 5 osób. Ja, ojce (mój i żony), brat i wujek żony. 
Postanowiliśmy zacząć od góry – na pierwszy ogień poszła podłoga strychu. Otwór na wyłaz strychowy zostanie dopasowany już podczas montażu.



Następnie podzieliliśmy się pracą. Ja zająłem się odpowietrzeniem pionu kanalizacyjnego, Robert w tym czasie obrabiał wyłaz dachowy, a Waldek z Adamem zajęli się zabezpieczaniem skosów przed kunami i innymi paskudami.









Powiększyliśmy też szczelinę wentylacyjną w szczycie dachu.



Zajęliśmy się układaniem wełny na strychu. Szczelina wentylacyjna wychodzi sama. Jak się w późniejszych dniach okazało spokojnie patrząc ze strychu na już ułożone poddasze widać przez nią światło  :wink: 





Tego dnia zacząłem szlifować nadlewy z słupów w ścianie kolankowej.

----------


## coachu13

Co to za wełna ?

----------


## ufbufkruf

SZKLANA WEŁNA MINERALNA CLIMOWOOL DF1 039  

Aiki faktycznie przycinanie jej pod kątem to udręka.

----------


## ufbufkruf

[19.06.2018]
Od rana kontynuowałem walkę ze szlifowaniem słupów na poddaszy, a w tym czasie ojce równali ściany w kotłowni. Pozostało nałożyć drugą warstwę i płytki.





Tego dnia zawitał do nas człowiek pobrać próbki wody ze studni do badania.



Przykleiliśmy też 3 pierwsze płyty.



Tu klejone na grzebień. To dzień meczu więc zakończyliśmy chwilę wcześniej. 




[20.06.2018]

Mój tato i teściem kontynuowali przygody z klejeniem płyt kartonowo gipsowych. Dziś nastąpiła zmiana taktyki i klej został nakładany plackami na ściany.



Łatwiej poziomować płyty a po zaschnięciu nie ma znaczącej różnicy w pogłosie. W tym czasie ja z bratem zacząłem przygotowywać stelaż pod skosy poddasza.



W jednym z pokoi konieczne było wstawienie małego dystansu w celu wyrównania ściany.



W tym czasie kolejny pokój był przygotowywany do klejenia płyt.



Po zakończeniu roboty ze stelażem w pierwszym pokoju, zaczęliśmy robić kolejny.

----------


## ufbufkruf

[21.06.2018]

Kolejny dzień urlopu. Na pierwszy plan wysunęły się sufity podwieszane na parterze. Sporo przemyśleń. Główny ciężar tej pracy wzięli na siebie ojcowie.





W celu odpowiedniego wypoziomowania użyliśmy poziomicy laserowej ze znacznikami magnetycznymi i dodatkowo  długiej łaty do kontroli płaszczyzny.

Ja z bratem kontynuowałem walkę ze stelażami na poddaszu, a Jacek pomagał wszystkim po trochu.



[22.06.2018]

telaży ciąg dalszy. Ojce zakończyli montaż w salonie i zabrali się za gabinet. Tu poszło dużo szybciej. Wprawa dnia wcześniejszego zaowocowała sprawnym dojściem do płytowania tego pomieszczenia.





Równolegle na poddaszu przebiegały pracę nad stelażem kolejnego pomieszczenia, a następnie pierwsza warstwa wełny na skosach i suficie poddasza.



Na parterze rozpoczęło się stelażowanie holu.



[23.06.2018]

Czasami podczas układania płyt okazuję się, że gdzieś delikatnie coś nie pasuję albo wchodzi na ścisk. W takim przypadku bardzo pomocne okazało się multinarzędzie.



Hol zapłytowany.  :smile: 



W tym czasie pralnia i łazienka również otrzymały wieszaki.





Główni płyciarze dla odmiany okleili sypialnie na poddaszu.

----------


## Kamil_

Z ciekawości zapytam dlaczego płyty nie tynki?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Głównie CCC  :wink:

----------


## ufbufkruf

[25.06.2018]
Dziś żeby było kolorowej zaczęło się klejenie płyt zielonych. Pierwszym pomieszczeniem, które stało się zielone była pralnia.



Przed klejeniem płyt w łazience postanowiłem dorobić gniazdko pod ewentualny grzejnik elektryczny. Ponieważ nie wiemy jeszcze jakiego typu i czy w ogóle będzie to grzejnik gniazdo to ma zostawiony kabel tak aby przed płytkami była opcja przeniesienia go tuż nad podłogę. 





W tej łazience do ogarnięcia pozostała ściana naprzeciwko drzwi. Musimy wykonać tam konstrukcję pod zabudowę stelaża i prysznica oraz podmurować poszerzenia wanny. 

Od tego tygodnia działamy już we trójkę. Bratu skończył się urlop. Para płyciarzy i ja. Samemu idzie wolniej ale się nie obijam. Zająłem się przyklejaniem foli do ścian (i pod profil przyścienny) w garderobie.



Następnie poszła kolejno wełna 150, wełna 200 na krzyż i folia - w ułożeniu, której pomogła mi żona.



Po przyklejeniu płyt na poddaszu ojce zrobili jeszcze stelaż na sufit w kotłowni

----------


## ufbufkruf

[26.06.2018]

Tego dnia udało się rozwiązać problem z anemostatem w salonie. Ponieważ zmieniła się koncepcja i sufit ma być jednak gładki nie ma miejsca na wstawienie redukcji kontowej z przejściem na prostokąt. Ponieważ puszka rozprężna była tak zainstalowana żeby jak najmniej odstawać od ściany kołnierz anemostatu uniemożliwiał jego zamontowanie. Po przekopaniu internetu udało się znaleźć - w Castoramie - redukcję, która wchodzi na rurę 125 dzięki czemu zmieści się w naszym minimalnie opuszczonym suficie. Także jeden z anemostatów w salonie będzie miał średnice 100.
Dzięki temu można było zaczynać płytować salon. W czym pomagała również żona.



Kotłownia też ma już sufit.



Zaczęliśmy też przygotowywać kuchnie do płytowania. Kabel zasilający ledy pod szafkami został podkuty. Zainstalowałem też matę wygłuszającą za kibelkiem. Po obwodzie została uszczelniona klejo-uszczelniaczem. Wkręty są tylko tymczasowo.



Ponieważ rano dodatkowo uszczelniłem wszystkie połączenia foli w garderobie pod wieczór można było kręcić tam płyty.

----------


## walec7_7

Wow! Kawał dobrej i konkretnej roboty  :smile:  Ale co się dziwić z taką ekipą można pracować, zazdroszczę.

----------


## ufbufkruf

[27.06.2018]
Waldek z Robertem zabrali się za sufity na parterze. Sukcesywnie zamykając kolejne pomieszczenia. Kuchnie, łazienkę i spiżarkę. Po sufitach przyszła kolej na ściany kuchni.





Ja w tym czasie rozkładałem pierwszą warstwę wełny w kolejnych pomieszczeniach.



Kolejny pokój i łazienka ogarnięta. Powoli ale do przodu. Zająłem się też ustawieniem profili startowych pod stelaż w sypialni.

----------


## ufbufkruf

[28.06.2018]

uff nadrobione. Wiem że opisy mało szczegółowe i czasem chaotyczne ale obrazują co się u mnie działo.

Dziś postanowiliśmy opanować klatkę schodową. Przed śniadaniem udało nam się zrobić podest do wygodnej i bezpiecznej pracy. Na zdjęciach nie widać ale ma on również poprzeczne deski.



We trójkę wykonanie stelaża poszło dość szybko. Następnie zajęliśmy się montażem schodów strychowych oraz układaniem pierwszej warstwy wełny na klatce schodowej.





Schody zajęły dość dużo czasu. Brak doświadczenia dał tu o sobie znać i dopiero za trzecim razem udało nam się je poprawnie osadzić. 
Zaczęliśmy też wstępnie rozkładać kanały wentylacyjne. Umieszczam je poniżej pierwszej warstwy wełny tak aby nakryć je drugą. Ponieważ pierwsza warstwa przechodzi pomiędzy pokojami rury przepuszczanymi kanałami drążonymi w ścianach.

----------


## ufbufkruf

[29.06.2018]

Nadal walczyliśmy z zabudową sufitu klatki schodowej. Ciąg dalszy montażu wyłazu na strych. Teść od razu wykonał stopień pośredni miedzy drabinka, a podłogą. Wypadał on na ścianie działowej więc konieczne było usunięcie części pustaków.



Wstępnie pomocowałem też przewody od wentylacji do jętek tak żeby nie uderzać o nie głową. Zabezpieczyłem też zawleczki mocujące żeby zabezpieczyć je przed wysunięciem się.



Wyłaz prawie gotowy. pozostało tylko przyciąć drabinkę.



Mogliśmy pełnymi siłami zabrać się za sufit. Układanie 20 cm wełny w trzy osoby to bajka w porównaniu do walki pojedynczo.



Nad klatką schodową ma wisieć żyrandol więc zrobiliśmy wzmocnienie w tym miejscu.



Po wełnie przyszła folia. Przy cedekach standardowo folia i taśma wygłuszająca, na profile taśma dwustronna a w rogi i do ściany kleiłem grubym warkoczem uszczelniacza. Do wyłazu dachowego przykleiłem ją taśmą butylową.



Strasznie wkurza jak nadmiar foli zawija się pod płytę. Taśma malarska jest dobra na wszytko.



Było późno ale postanowiliśmy przykręcić tyle płyt aby móc rozebrać rusztowanie. Pozostała część klatki schodowej już na korytarzykiem ale tam blokuje nam robotę brak rury do wentylacji mechanicznej pokoju nad garażem. Zabrakło.




I mam małą zagwozdkę od jakiegoś czasu. Może coś podpowiecie?
Przy obróbce okna dachowego strasznie mało miejsca wychodzi na izolację. Co prawda dopłaciliśmy do ciepłej ramki ale nadal chciałbym to jakoś poprawić.

----------


## ufbufkruf

[29.06.2018]

Nadal walczyliśmy z zabudową sufitu klatki schodowej. Ciąg dalszy montażu wyłazu na strych. Teść od razu wykonał stopień pośredni miedzy drabinka, a podłogą. Wypadał on na ścianie działowej więc konieczne było usunięcie części pustaków.



Wstępnie pomocowałem też przewody od wentylacji do jętek tak żeby nie uderzać o nie głową. Zabezpieczyłem też zawleczki mocujące żeby zabezpieczyć je przed wysunięciem się.



Wyłaz prawie gotowy. pozostało tylko przyciąć drabinkę.



Mogliśmy pełnymi siłami zabrać się za sufit. Układanie 20 cm wełny w trzy osoby to bajka w porównaniu do walki pojedynczo.



Nad klatką schodową ma wisieć żyrandol więc zrobiliśmy wzmocnienie w tym miejscu.



Po wełnie przyszła folia. Przy cedekach standardowo folia i taśma wygłuszająca, na profile taśma dwustronna a w rogi i do ściany kleiłem grubym warkoczem uszczelniacza. Do wyłazu dachowego przykleiłem ją taśmą butylową.



Strasznie wkurza jak nadmiar foli zawija się pod płytę. Taśma malarska jest dobra na wszytko.



Było późno ale postanowiliśmy przykręcić tyle płyt aby móc rozebrać rusztowanie. Pozostała część klatki schodowej już na korytarzykiem ale tam blokuje nam robotę brak rury do wentylacji mechanicznej pokoju nad garażem. Zabrakło.




I mam małą zagwozdkę od jakiegoś czasu. Może coś podpowiecie?
Przy obróbce okna dachowego strasznie mało miejsca wychodzi na izolację. Co prawda dopłaciliśmy do ciepłej ramki ale nadal chciałbym to jakoś poprawić.

----------


## ufbufkruf

[30.06.2018]

tego dnia tato przygotował pokój nad garażem do kładzenia płyt. Wiązało się to z kuciem/szlifowaniem wieńca.



Dokończyliśmy robić stelaż w ostatnim pomieszczeniu(nie licząc obróbki okien) i położyliśmy pierwszą warstwę wełny.





Odwiedził mnie też znajomy, który zajmuję się wentylacją mechaniczną, dostałem w prezencie ponad 10 m rury pflex.
Zwrócił mi uwagę a dwa tematy. Forumowy kolega, który rozpisywał mi projekt WM w pralni zasugerował nawiew zaś znajomy mówi, że konieczny jest wywiew. Zwrócił również uwagę że dwa anemostaty w łazience będą nadmiernie wychładzać pomieszczenie.

----------


## Kamil_

I kto ma racje z tą wentylacją?

----------


## Daniellos_

och wełna, wełenka  :cool:  :big grin:  jak miło, że teraz już inni "mają to na głowie" hehe Teraz już wkraczasz w ten imho niefajny etap kiedy dużo się dłubie, a coraz mniej widać efektów. Tęsknię za codziennym odbieraniem transportów z towarem i czasów gdy to mury pną się do góry ...

Też uważam, że w pralni powinien być wywiew - podobne pomieszczenie do łazienki. Zawsze możesz podregulować ilość przepływającego powietrza na anemostatach. Ilość dobierz do powierzchni w jakiej mają pracować. Zbyt mała ilość spowoduje większe parowanie luster przy kąpieli i dłuższe schnięcie ręczników.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Znalazłem wzmiankę na forum użytkownika, który miał podobne rozterki.




> Z jednej strony suszące sie ciuszki dostają porcję świeżego przefiltrowanego powietrza. Z drugiej jednak, cala wilgoc z pralni leci do mieszkania.
> Nie wiem, co lepsze.
> 			
> 		
> 
> I bardzo dobrze. Szybciej wyschnie . Jak trochę i na trochę wzrośnie wilgotność w pokojach to nic się nie stanie,


Czyżby forum naprawili? :Confused:

----------


## karster

Nie naprawili, żenada totalna. Ludzi mają w dupie po całości. Kilka osób pisało, że jest poprawa a ja poza wyrównanym tekstem do lewej nic nie widzę poprawionego.

PS. Z tego co czytam opinie użytkowników WM to tej owej wilgoci jest dużo za mało... można o tym pomyśleć jeśli ma się takie rozterki.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

Najprościej zrobić w pralni nawiew i wywiew. Ja tak mam i się sprawdza, do tego szczelne drzwi co dodatkowo polepsza akustykę, nie słychać tych wszystkich grzmotów co tam się znajdują  :wink:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Tak też doradza mi ten znajomy.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Pora wracać do pracy ale przed pracą można wpaść na budowę  :cool: 
Powoli finalizuje rozkładanie wentylacji.



W pokoju nad garażem doszły już płyty. To koniec klejenia. Pozostało już tylko kilka konstrukcji do zabudowy.





Ma ktoś jakąś podpowiedź co do docieplenia okien dachowych?

----------


## aiki

Z oknami nic nie zrobisz. tak już musi być. Węgarek poszerzyłeś (trochę mało bo Cię ściana ograniczała) a to wszystko co da się zrobić i trzeba z tym żyć.. Masz Ciepłą ramkę więc źle nie powinno być.

----------


## aiki

I zagnij ten gwóźdź bo już mnie wszystko boli  :smile:

----------


## karster

A co to za siatka nad murłatą?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ot takie utrudnienie dla wszystkich zwierzątek, które chciały by zamieszkać w mojej wełnie.

----------


## Kamil_

Ciekawy patent  :smile: 
Pod jaką nazwą tego szukać?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Siatki stalowej ocynkowanej? Ja kupiłem tynkarską. 20m na 0.5m za 50zł i prawie cały dom mam zrobiony. Są jeszcze drobniejsze ale tu juz było 20zl za m.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wczoraj na budowie byłem przez chwilę. Sporą część poranka zajęło mi szukanie rozwiązania na wygenerowanie oddzielnego odpływu z kotłowni na zewnątrz budynku.Podczas tej bytności powiesiłem dwa anemostaty. Teść za to podziałał dłużej. Wyrównał ściany w kotłowni i spiżarce. W tym drugim pomieszczeniu położył też siatkę.



 Dodatkowo zabudował też kibelek na parterze. 



Dziś za to udało się zrobić więcej. Rano przed pracą do pomocy wpadł mój tato. Wzięliśmy się za kończenie kolejnego pokoju na poddaszu. W tym celu musieliśmy dokończyć robienie stelaży. Dołożyliśmy odpowiednio przygotowane profile „c” oraz powstała konstrukcją zabudowy drugiego okna połaciowego. Gdy to wszystko było gotowe mogliśmy zająć się układaniem drugiej warstwy wełny. Niestety w trakcie mój tato musiał uciekać do pracy. Kładzenie wełny kończyliśmy z teściem we dwójkę. Więcej czasu zajęło finalne ustawienie profili zabudowujących okno ale tu doświadczenie teścia w tej materii pomogło. Gdy teść rozmierzał te profile ja zająłem się zakończeniem izolacji przeciwwilgociowej wełny w korytarzu. 



Popołudniem postanowiliśmy zmienić otoczenie i poprzebierać drewno zalegające pod wiatą. Część z niego będzie wykorzystane do budowy altanki u rodziców żony. Ponieważ postanowiliśmy, że w pomieszczeniu nad garażem jętki będą widoczne skorzystałem z sytuacji i wymieniłem te, które miały oflisy na proste.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Tak się zastanawiam jak montowaliście oczka ledowe w zabudowie z kg z paroizolacją?

----------


## micbarpia

Jak wymyslisz patent na ten odplyw to sie podziel... ja narazie chce go polaczyc z odplywem przy bramie garazowej wewnetrznym I puscic do rynny I w ziemie. Nie wiem tylko jak to bedzie sie mialo do wyziebiania pomiedzczenia

----------


## aiki

> Tak się zastanawiam jak montowaliście oczka ledowe w zabudowie z kg z paroizolacją?


Kup doniczki ceramiczne.

----------


## ufbufkruf

O doniczkach już czytałem. Udało mi się wymyślić. Moja kotłownia jest wewnątrz budynku z każdej strony otoczona pomieszczeniami. Na szczęście robiąc fundament pościłem z niej dodatkową rurę PE 40  na zapas (jakbym kiedyś do wodociągów miał się wpinać). Okazuje się, że wystarczy dla odżelaziacza.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Powoli zaczynamy zamykać kolejne pokoje. Po wacie dochodzi folia i płyta.





Dni są krótkie bo pracujemy tylko przed pracą ale cały czas ubywa. W Kolejnej sypialni dochodzi wełna. Teść w tak zwanym miedzy czasie zaciągną spiżarkę drugą warstwą kleju.





Powstał też wstępny zarys zabudowy lukarny.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kolejne pomieszczenie zapłytowane. Chowanie wełny cieszy :big grin: 





Boki okien dachowych są już uzupełnione.



Przechodźmy z robotą dalej.
Druga warstwa wełny


Folia


Płyty



W pokojach już zrobionych żona z siostrą pozamiatały.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Powoli to powoli ale ubywa pracy. Dziś rozłożyłem rury wentylacji w łazience i pralni. 



Tato w tym czasie zaczął rozkładać wełnę na strychu. W kilku ostatnich polach mu pomogłem.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Udało nam się zakończyć układanie wełny na strychu.



Na koniec została mała upierdliwość w postaci wnęki nad lukarną.





W czasie naszych zmagań na strychu żona z pomocą rodzeństwa zagruntowała posadzkę w dwóch pomieszczeniach.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś po powrocie z pracy plac budowy trochę mnie zaskoczył.



Co prawda przymierzałem się do rozebrania altany na drewno ale zawsze było coś ważniejszego. Teść postanowił mi w tym pomóc. Przy okazji fachowym okiem spojrzał na to co się nadaje a co już tylko będzie stanowić opał. 
Podczas gdy on segregował drewno ja z tatem postanowiłem na szybko ułożyć drugą warstwę wełny w pralni.



Tak wiem oglądanie w moim dzienniku kolejnych zdjęć wełny robi się nudne  :sick:  Też mam nadzieję, że już niedługo z tym skończę.
Po szybkiej akcji z wełną pomogliśmy w dalszej segregacji drewna



Muszę przyznać, że przyzwyczaiłem się do widoku tej zabudowy. Działka bez niej wydaję się dużo bardziej przejrzysta.

----------


## aiki

Trochę szybko ta rozbiórka. Nie będzie gzie trzymać gratów. Chyba że coś gdzieś jeszcze stoi.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Aiki o jakich gratach mówisz? Do tej pory poza drewnem wszelkiej maści 30 połówkami pustaka i workami z resztkami styropianu nie było tam nic.

----------


## karster

Dlaczego gruntowałeś posadzki? Niby robi się to przed samym układaniem okładzin lub wcale. Napisz coś o tym więcej.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

> Dlaczego gruntowałeś posadzki? Niby robi się to przed samym układaniem okładzin lub wcale. Napisz coś o tym więcej.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


bo pylą i mniej się takiej zagruntowanej syf trzyma. No i pod płytki i tak trzeba gruntować  :wink:

----------


## karster

> bo pylą i mniej się takiej zagruntowanej syf trzyma. No i pod płytki i tak trzeba gruntować


Dzięki Seba za info. Kilka pytań?
1) jak dlugo/jak często/jak obficie je podlewać? (Wiem, ze za mocno nie wolno zwłaszcza na stropie - przekonałem się sam)
2) kiedy gruntować?
3) czym gruntować?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

U mnie było dość ciepło jak układał posadzki. Kazali podlewać minimum raz dziennie przez tydzień.  Tak żeby była wilgotna cały czas. Nie wietrzyc w tym czasie. Na poddaszu częściej sprawdzać bo tam przeciągi ja wysuszały. 
Powody gruntowania dokładnie takie jak opisał Sebcio. Chyba będę gruntował całość. Tam gdzie będą panele użyłem najtańszego gruntu jaki znalazłem.  GoOn z brico za 7zl/5l. Posadzka pije jak menel po miesięcznym detoksie wiec szkoda mi kasy na coś lepszego, a z gruntowania testowego jestem zadowolony. Podłoga jest ogólnie czystsza.

----------


## aiki

> Aiki o jakich gratach mówisz? Do tej pory poza drewnem wszelkiej maści 30 połówkami pustaka i workami z resztkami styropianu nie było tam nic.


Też tak myślałem. Teraz jak się zaczęło wykańczanie to nagle nie ma gdzie pomieścić sprzętu, drabin i się tego nazbierało a garaż to lubię mieć dość pusty. A i tak jakieś końcówki płytek czy farb się tam zbierają.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja posadzkę lałem tak żeby przez pierwsze 2 dni była wilgotna jak ją dotkne, tzn zeby było czuć ręką że nie jest sucha. Lałem normalnie ze szlaufa ciągając go po podłodze po prostu żeby wszystko było mokre. Woda nie zaszkodzi, jeżeli będzie jej więcej to po prostu dłużej będzie schło. A gruntem to byle jakim, takim co mają w hurtowni nie drogo. Gruntowanie oczywiście po tym jak posadzka wyschnie. Jest duża różnica w takiej posadzce zagruntowanej a nie zagruntowanej. Po prostu jest czystsza  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Druga warstwa wełny w łazience ułożona. Powstało też wzmocnienie pod stelaż zabudowy prysznica. Zdjęć nie będę wklejał bo nic poza wełną na nich nie ma :sleep:

----------


## aiki

Wklejaj. Wełna jest fajna. Zwłaszcza jeśli ktoś ją układa a samemu ma się to za sobą  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

wklejaj, wklejaj, jak patrzę na tę wełnę, od razu znajduję właściwą perspektywę i sobie uświadamiam, że przecież mogło być gorzej  :big lol:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Na specjalną prośbę zdjęcie wełny w łazience  :bye: 



Dziś dla odmiany chowaliśmy wełnę. Ponieważ w pogodzie straszą powrotem fali upałów postanowiliśmy wykorzystać w miarę chłodne dni na robotę na strychu.
Folia na zakładach wynoszących minimum 10 cm została sklejona taśmą. Przy ścianach zastosowaliśmy uszczelniacz do którego folię docisnęliśmy deską. Folia do krokwi mocowana zszywkami na które w celu wzmocnienia naklejamy taśmę. Dodatkowo nadmiar foli przy podłodze również został dociśnięty listewką.

----------


## aiki

Zszywki mogą puścić. Albo z zszywkami podkładki z tektury albo listewkę do krokwi.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś wpadłem na budowę tylko przed pracą. Dokończyłem wzmacnianie miejsc uzycia zszywek taśmą. (jeśli coś się będzie w przyszłości z tym dziać dołożę listewki)



Poprawiłem miejsce przejścia rury od wyrzutu WM



Zacząłem wieszać oświetlenie. Nie będzie tu nic wyszukanego. 3 ceramiczne oprawki na żarówki z dużym gwintem (akurat walały się na budowie)

----------


## ufbufkruf

Strych ma już pełno prawne oświetlenie. Zająłem się osadzeniem puszek elektrycznych na poddaszu. W kilku miejscach musiałem podciąć nożykiem płytę, w kilku musiałem użyć klinów do równego ułożenia puszki. Nie spodziewałem się, że zajmie to tyle czasu.





Kolejnym tematem, który udało się dziś ogarnąć (a właściwie okaże się jak przyjdzie do montażu oczek w suficie) były szczelny montaż oczek ledowych w suficie.  Zamiast kupować dość drogie dedykowane puszki do montażu oczek w sposób szczelny postanowiłem zrobić swój ich odpowiednik. Użyłem tutaj doniczek (pełen plastik bez otworów) oraz dławic na przepusty kabli. Na całości wykonałem kaftan z foli do łączenia na zakład.

----------


## chilli banana

> Kolejnym tematem, który udało się dziś ogarnąć (a właściwie okaże się jak przyjdzie do montażu oczek w suficie) były szczelny montaż oczek ledowych w suficie.  Zamiast kupować dość drogie dedykowane puszki do montażu oczek w sposób szczelny postanowiłem zrobić swój ich odpowiednik. Użyłem tutaj doniczek (pełen plastik bez otworów) oraz dławic na przepusty kabli. Na całości wykonałem kaftan z foli do łączenia na zakład.


Ciekawy ten patent, ale kompletnie go nie rozumiem.. chodzi o takie ledy z gwintem GU10? Mógłbyś tak łopatologicznie wyjaśnić jak to się będzie trzymać?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Witaj. Oczka będą normalnie zamontowane w karton gipsie w sposób standardowy. Z tymi kloszami chodzi mi o zachowanie w ciągłości izolacji paroszczelnej.

Na szybko zrobiłem taką wizualizację przekroju sufitu w tym miejscu



Wariant pierwszy pokazuje umieszczenie oprawki z żarówką w suficie. Miałem obawy czy umieszczona tak po prostu nie przerwie foli. Dlatego wykonałem takie klosze, które mają zapewnić dla niej przestrzeń co pokazuje wariant 2. Wiem że tracę w tym miejscu kawałek izolacji ale wydaję mi się, że ważniejsze jest aby była ona sucha niż te kilka centymetrów punktowo.

----------


## chilli banana

> Witaj. Oczka będą normalnie zamontowane w karton gipsie w sposób standardowy. Z tymi kloszami chodzi mi o zachowanie w ciągłości izolacji paroszczelnej.
> 
> Na szybko zrobiłem taką wizualizację przekroju sufitu w tym miejscu


Dzięki, rozumiem już twój zamysl. )
No nie wpadlabym na to, ze puszki mozna z doniczek zrobić.

----------


## walec7_7

Bardzo dobry patent  :smile:  Sprawdzi się  :smile:

----------


## ovner

czy oprawki ledowe po nagrzaniu się nie przetopią tego plastiku ?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Rozmiar dobrałem tak żeby oprawka oczka nie stykała się z plastikiem.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś jakoś opornie mi wszytko szło na budowie. Problemy ze skupieniem się i płyty z dużą ilością wycinek (oczka, WM itp) to nie jest dobre połączenie. Z planu na dziś udało nam się zrealizować tylko połowę ale zawszę to do przodu.



Sufit w łazience opłytowany. Z puszek jak narazię jestem zadowolony.

----------


## ovner

> Rozmiar dobrałem tak żeby oprawka oczka nie stykała się z plastikiem.


generalnie plastik nie musi dotykać oprawek, wystarczy jak temperatura w plastikowych korytkach znacznie wzrośnie mogą się zacząć topić, dla świętego spokoju bym przetestował to, być może te oprawki będą ok. Daj znać czy zrobiłeś jakieś testy bo pomysł masz fajny.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Pierwszy dzień wolny od dawna więc mogłem trochę podziałać na budowie. Po ogarnięciu innych spraw mogłem w końcu zając się budową. W pierwszej kolejności podrównałem ściany w spiżarce i kotłowni. Powoli zbliżam się do układania płytek w tej drugiej
Ponieważ od rana działałem sam zająłem się tematem który wymagał wymyślenia jak chce go zrobić ale za to roboty było mniej. Rozpocząłem przygotowywanie zabudowy prysznica na poddaszu. Choć zanim zacząłem rozpoczął się test naszych opraw doniczkowych. Przegrzeją się?





Założyłem dwa oczka. Jedno z jednym kablem, drugie już z nagromadzeniem połączeń w „puszce”. Zobaczymy jak będą sprawować się kostki połączeniowe. Test trwał ponad 4 godziny. Elementy wewnątrz były ledwo ciepłe. Test uznałem za pomyślny. W czasie tego sprawdziany powstał stelaż zabudowy prysznica.





Trzeba będzie dołączyć wodę ale to myślę po podłączaniu systemu podtynkowego do wylewki wanny. Do stelażu dojdą jeszcze półki wnękowe ale jeszcze ustalamy z żoną gdzie i jakie :wink: 

Po południu do pomocy przybył tato. W pierwszej kolejności zajęliśmy się zamknięciem sufitu w pralni. 



Kolejnym krokiem – po pomyślnych testach, było obsadzenie puszek we wcześniej już wykonanych sufitach.
Odkręciliśmy płyty i zajęliśmy się stworzeniem miejsca dla naszych doszczelnień.  Zaszła tu konieczność wykonania kolejnych puszek do obsadzenia. 



W garderobie musieliśmy odkręcić prawie wszystkie płyty.



Udało nam się finalnie zamknąć wszystkie sufity na poddaszu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kolejny dzień na raty.
Na budowę wyskoczyłem przed pracą tylko na chwilę. Z pomocą szwagra zagruntowaliśmy ściany i podłogi kotłowni. Po południu, po swojej pracy, na chwilę wpadł tato i obleciał silikonem piankę w oknach na poddaszu (+ dokończenie na parterze). 
Wieczorem po powrocie z pracy postanowiłem skoczyć jeszcze na trochę popracować. Przetarłem ściany w małej łazience na parterze i zagruntowałem podłogę.

----------


## chilli banana

> pułki wnękowe


pułki to chyba ułanów  :big lol: 


a tak w ogóle fajnie to wygląda, zawsze coś do przodu  :wink:

----------


## ufbufkruf

> pułki to chyba ułanów


 :oops:  :oops: 

Dzięki za wyłapanie. Tak jest jak się dziennik uzupełnia po robocie.

----------


## chilli banana

samo życie  :smile: 

w tej kotłowni to jakieś zwykłe płytki kładziesz? orientowałeś się, ile za m2 trzeba liczyć?

----------


## aiki

Silikon nie zrobi kuku piance?  Pierwszy raz słyszę o takim rodzaju zabezpieczania pianki.

----------


## ufbufkruf

> To dlatego w krótkim czasie od nałożenia, piankę osłania się innym materiałem. Zwykle stosowane jest do tego uszczelnienie z silikonu lub elastycznej masy akrylowej. Coraz popularniejsze jest także zabezpieczenie styku ościeżnicy i ściany foliami lub taśmami paroszczelnymi (od wewnątrz) oraz paroprzepuszczalnymi (od zewnątrz).
> Więcej: http://ladnydom.pl/budowa/1,106575,1...okol_okna.html


źródło




> Było wiele razy! Od wewnątrz można dać silikon albo dedykowane do tego SP925. Od zewnątrz tymczasowo farba elewacyjna na piankę. Docelowo folia albo taśma paroprzepuszczalna.


źródło




> Dlatego optymalnym sposobem uszczelniania, oprócz zastosowania piany montażowej, jest zastosowanie silikonu, folii paroszczelnej od wnętrza pomieszczenia,


źródło


Kilka pierwszych linków odnośnie zabezpieczenia pianki. Z taśm zrezygnowałem, a jakoś to zabezpieczyć wypadało.

----------


## aiki

Niby tak. Wszyscy tak krzyczą że słońce rozwala piankę. Jak wiesz moja budowa się ciągnie i pianka a się ok. Słońce rozwala max 2 mam pianki z wierzchu reszta jest ok. To tak jak patyna. Silikon mnie trochę zdziwił bo to ocet i nie wiem jak się ma to do pianki ale styropian znika.

----------


## Norbi89

Ja od środka  dałem silikon SP925. Na zewnątrz mam odsłoniętą piankę i dostała w tyłek od słońca kruszeje, ale przed zrobieniem ocieplenia zerwe na 2-3 centymetry i zapodam nową.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ja tez ten sylikon daje od środka. Dokładnie to uszczelniacz dekarskie Tytan. Robiłem wcześniej testy tego rozwiązania przed tynkami na parterze i nic się z tym nie działo.  Na zewnątrz mam piankę na wierzchu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Od ostatniego wpisu na budowie byłem tylko dwa razy po kilka godzin. Za pierwszym razem zaciągnąłem małą łazienkę klejem pod płytki.
Dziś niby całe popołudnie z tatem a robota jakby nie ruszona. Gdy ja rozmierzałem ułożenie półek tato zajął się wykonaniem bruzdy na rurę osłonową do okablowania pod przyszły projektor. W miejscu półek przykleiliśmy płytę, która będzie stanowić ich plecy.





Wypuściłem też kabel do czujnika pogodowego z kotłowni na zewnątrz budynku.

----------


## ufbufkruf

W końcu zabrałem się za układanie płytek w kotłowni. Stawiam tu na maksymalne wykorzystanie materiału wiec nie przejmuję się małymi docinkami w rogach.Na pierwszy ogień poszła najtrudniejsza ściana, ta z rurkami. Tu konieczne było rozpoczęcie prac od ziemi (bałem się, że później będe miał problem z wsunięciem płytek za rurkę. 



Na pozostały ścianach rozpoczynam juz od listwy startowej. No może nie licząc komina bo tam nie chciałem kręcić wkrętów. 

Ktoś kiedyś pytał co za płytki kładę w kotłowni. Odpowiedź jest prosta. Takie jak wybrała żona :tongue:

----------


## ufbufkruf

[01.08.2018]

Kolejny dzień układania płytek. Niestety nie są one zbyt równe i układanie ich jest dość męczące ale jakoś idzie. 



Późnym wieczorem udało mi się podjechać pożyczyć maszynę do cięcia płytek od znajomego z pracy. Mam nadzieję, ze ułatwi robotę. 



W czasie gdy ja zajmowałem się kotłownią tato obrobił płytami okno w kuchni

----------


## ufbufkruf

Płytek w kotłowni przybywa. Dziś idzie trochę szybciej. Raz nabieram wprawy dwa więcej prostych kawałków i maszyna, która tnie bez problemu płytki.







Tato ogarnął dwa kolejne okna.



Popołudnia jakoś szybko,  niewspółmiernie do efektów przemijają.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dzień dość podobny do ostatniego. Ja układam płytki. Tato rozpoczął od obrobienia kolejnego okna i wyrównania ściany w łazience. Po uporaniu się z tymi zadaniami pomagał mi w układaniu płytek. Żona zaliczyła już pierwsze ich mycie :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Powolutku ale systematycznie i widać efekty  :smile:

----------


## walec7_7

Coraz bliżej końca  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Witajcie po długiej przerwie. Po pierwsze w końcu zasłużyliśmy na urlop :cool: 





Tydzień czasu. Karpaty, Skalne Miasto, spacer w koronach drzew, termy i Praga. Było świetnie.

Niestety od dłuższego czasu miałem świadomość że mój dysk twardy jest uszkodzony. Ale jak mówią szewc boso chodzi. Po powrocie z wczasów komputer już się nie uruchomił. Diagnostyka potwierdziła moją tezę. Niestety uszkodzeniu uległa ta część, w której miałem zapisaną swoją wersję tego dziennika. Tydzień (w sumie to po pół godziny dziennie pomiędzy pracą, a budową) zajęło mi odzyskanie utraconych danych.

W tym czasie powoli na budowie robota szła do przodu.
[13.08.2018]
Kolejne warstwy płytek za nami.





[14.08.2018]
Dziś w układaniu płytek pomagał mi starszy brat, który przyleciał do Polski na wczasy. Kolejne ściany zakończone.





[16.08.2018]
Rozmijamy się w pracy z tatem. On ma czas rano, a ja po południu. Tato przed pracą zajął się zagruntowaniem podłogi i ścian w salonie. Wymusiło to konieczność wyniesienia części "mebli". Ja po pracy kontynuowałem walkę z płytkami.





[17.08.2018]
Jesień za pasem, deszcze coraz bardziej straszą więc przenosimy front robót na zewnątrz. Szykujemy się do wykopów. Tato przed pracą zaczął ogarniać (a właściwie ogarnął całą) działkę pod wykopy.



Spostrzegłem też, że któregoś wcześniejszego dnia wyczyścił styropian z wszelkich spadów.



Mi pozostało rozbroić studnie.

[18.08.2018]
Koparka miała być o 7 więc my byliśmy chwilę wcześniej. Telefon, koparko-ładowarka się popsuła, nie ma kierowcy od wywrotki będzie małe opóźnienie. 30 minut – do przyjęcia. Chwila czekania i jest.



Na wywrotkę musieliśmy momencik poczekać ale koperkowy po szybkich ustaleniach zabrał się do roboty. W pierwszej kolejności zajął się ściągnięciem górki z gliny, którą miałem na działce, tak aby warstwa nawiezionej ziemi była miej więcej równa wszędzie. Po pojawieniu się wywrotki rozpoczęło się nawożenie ziemi na część działki pod płotem. Było to o tyle istotne, że po wykonaniu wykopu wywrotka miał by problem z przejechaniem na tamtą część działki.

Wywrotka była wolna. Wykorzystaliśmy koparkę do wykonania koryta pod rury od GWC i przyłącze wodne oraz przewiezienie wszelkich frakcji piachu z przed domu. Cała robota poszła całkiem sprawnie. Udało się również obkopać otwór na kręgi studni.





Na zakończeniu wykorzystaliśmy koparkę do uporządkowania terenu przed domem.





Ponieważ poszło to tak sprawnie postanowiłem od razu zabrać się za układanie rur od GWC. Pierwszym etapem tego procesu było wyrównanie i zagęszczenie podłoża. Na początku wstępnie wyrównaliśmy grunt po koparce i ubiliśmy zagęszczarką. Na tak przygotowany grunt poszedł piasek ubity już z zachowaniem spadku w stronę studni. Rury po ułożeniu zostały obsypane piaskiem.



[20.08.2018]
Dziś tato przed południem był sam. Zabrał się więc za gipsowanie salonu.



Po pracy miałem zająć się tyczeniem fundamentu pod kręgi ale odwiedziny braci skutecznie mnie od tego odciągnęły. Czasem trzeba dać na wstrzymanie :cool:  Dziś też zaobserwowałem dość ciekawego gościa w naszych stronach ( w sumie nigdy jeszcze nie widziałem ich na wolności ). 





[21.08.2018]
Dziś po pracy działamy we trójkę. Ja, tato i Marcin. Skupiamy się na tyczeniu fundamentu pod kręgi i zasypywaniu rur.



Oczywiście przed zalaniem pręty zostały uniesione z piachu. Zbrojenie pod kręgi jest trochę nad wyraz ale dzięki temu w sposób pożyteczny (na pewno nie zaszkodzi) utylizuję ścinki drutów po budowie. Do betonu użytego do zalania tego fundamentu dodawałem chemie zwiększającą wodoszczelność gotowej mieszanki. Jak widać na powyższym zdjęciu rozłożyliśmy też rurę do doprowadzenia wody do budynku. W czasie gdy my uwijaliśmy się na zewnątrz żona z siostrą ogarnęły kotłownie.

Dziś też przyjechali dekarze i usunęli mała usterkę, o której pisałem kilka postów wcześniej.

[22.08.2018]
Dziś wstałem wcześniej i wyskoczyłem na budowę przed pracą. Musiałem zatrzeć wczoraj wylany fundamencik. Priorytetem po pracy było sprawdzenie szczelności połączenia rur PE40. Po ścięciu rur osłonowych i tymczasowym podłączeniu studni na mniejszej wysokości pompa zaczęła pracować z pełną mocą. 

Z ciekawszych rzeczy na działce zostało dziś wyznaczone miejsce pod skrzynkę elektryczną. Niedługo montaż. :yes: 



Kontynuujemy zasypywanie wykopu zagęszczając urobek.

----------


## ufbufkruf

[23.08.2018]
Dziś tematem głównym były kręgi do obudowy studni. Akcja wstawiania poszła dość sprawnie choć kręgi strasznie nie trzymają wymiarów. Ich spasowanie jest dalekie od tego co chciałem osiągnąć. Na łączeniu wszystkich kręgów użyliśmy betonu z dodatkiem poprawiającym wodoszczelność. 



Wykonaliśmy też podsypkę z piasku na której ułożyliśmy kabel do studni oraz pod przyszły letniak. Niestety kabel do studni okazał się za krótki. Trzeba będzie go sztukować.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Gdy byłem w pracy żona zajęła się zakupami w hurtowni hydraulicznej i elektrycznej. Dzięki temu od razu po powrocie mogłem zająć się budową. Czekała na mnie mała niespodzianka. Inwestorka zajęła się malowaniem kręgów dysperbitem.  Od wczoraj dość intensywnie zastanawiałem się czy to robić. Żona zdjęła ze mnie tą decyzję :wiggle: 



Ponieważ wszelkiej masy prac drobnych było dużo inwestorka pozostała na placu boju. Wraz z moim tatem zaczęli porządkować kolejną część działki na której jutro chcemy nawieść ziemie.



Ja w tym czasie zajmowałem się łączeniem kabla do studni. Wykorzystałem tu sprawdzony sposób z głębi studni. Poszczególne żyły zostały zlutowane i zabezpieczone opaską termokurczliwą z klejem. Na to poszła taśma samowulkanizująca, duża opaska termokurczliwa z klejem, ponownie taśma samowulkanizująca. Zabezpieczyłem to taśmą izolacyjną i naciągnąłem peszel.

Ogarnąłem też rury od GWC oraz wprowadziłem rurę odprowadzającą skropliny do kręgów (spadek jest zrobiony w tym kierunku).
Wykonałem też przepust w kręgach z rury 50 na wprowadzenie rury wodnej. Przejście to (minimalną szczelinę pomiędzy rurami uzupełnię uszczelniaczem dekarskim.



Kable zostały obsypane piaskiem, a od góry oznaczone folią.

----------


## walec7_7

Dużo pracy wykonaliście na zewnątrz, ale jak się ma sprawną ekipę i ciężki sprzęt to idzie dobrze  :smile:  Fajnie to wygląda!

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wykorzystania maszyn ciąg dalszy.  :wiggle: 
[25.08.2018]
Zgodnie z planem dziś od rana działamy z koparką. Jednak przed jej przyjazdem musieliśmy dokończyć wprowadzanie rur do kręgów studni i pomalować obróbkę przepustów uszczelniaczem. Po przyjeździe koparki i szybkim omówieniu zakresu prac operator wziął się do pracy. Na dno wykopu poszły urobek gliniany, a zaraz za nim rozplantowane hałdy ziemi nawiezione poprzednio. Okazało się, że starczy tego towaru na prawie całą działkę. :wave: 









W kilku miejscach zostawiliśmy sobie większe kupki do późniejszego rozgarnięcia jak już pozbędziemy się wszystkich zawalidróg.
Postanowiliśmy wykorzystać koparkę i wykonać wykop pod szambo (a właśnie już je zamówiliśmy). Szambo musi być dość głęboko więc dół robi wrażenie ( 3,2m w dół :jaw drop:  ). Niestety podczas prac w koparce pękło kolanko od hydrauliki co wymusiło godzinny przestój. Po ogarnięciu zamieszania i zakończeniu wykopu pod zbiornik wykonaliśmy wykop na rurę. Udało nam się ułożyć pierwszy odcinek rur. Ponownie pod nimi zagęszczony piasek ze spadkiem na to rura obsypana piaskiem.

----------


## ufbufkruf

W dniu wczorajszym rozpoczęły się pracę nad wykonaniem przyłącza prądowego dla naszego domku. Rozpoczęła po został położony tylko kabel pod skrzynkę. Samą skrzynkę maja montować w innym terminie.





Chłopaki przy pomocy koparki dość szybko poradzili sobie z wykopem. W czasie gdy chłopaki kopali ja obsypywałem wcześniej ułożone rury kanalizacyjne piaskiem. 



Wykonaliśmy odraz wykop pod przyłącze kablowe do skrzynki.



Po pracy zabraliśmy się za układanie kolejnych rur do kanalizacji. W tym procesie pomagała również Wiola. Niestety podczas łopatowania coś w moich plecach uległo uszkodzeniu i nie byłem w stanie się wyprostować. 



Robote kończył tato z pomocą żony.

----------


## aiki

kolejny dysk u samorobów na wolności. Leż grzej i czekaj aż przejdzie i potem jeszcze trochę czekaj.

----------


## walec7_7

No pięknie. Teraz musisz odpocząć, poszalałeś.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ponieważ w czwartek ma przyjechać szambo na luksus przerwy w pracy nie mogliśmy sobie pozwolić. Do pomocy tacie ściągnęliśmy wujka. We dwóch kontynuowali pracę z zasypywaniem rur pamiętając o zagęszczaniu urobku warstwami. 



Tato wykorzystał fakt, że pod rurę musimy podsypać urobku (sama rura jest opatula w piasku, zresztą widać do na zdjęciu) i podrównał dół tam gdzie koparka zostawiła wyoblenie. 



Po wizycie u lekarza i serii zastrzyków mogę już chodzić. Dodatkowo wizyta u fizykoterapeuty. Zarówno jeden i drugi mówi, że kręgi są na swoim miejscu. Diagnozują uraz przeciążeniowy. Mam nadzieję, że w przyszłym tygodniu będę mógł wrócić do pracy na budowie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś dwa główne tematy.

1. Rano dość niespodziewanie pojawiła się ekipa stawiać skrzynkę elektryczną. Od raz wciągnęli mi kabel do środka. 





2. Zakończyliśmy przygotowanie pod przyjęcie szamba. Ma być jutro około 10. Dziś do pomocy tacie podjechał mój kolega Paweł. Ostatni fragment rury przed szambem został zasypany. Następnie wykonano podsypkę pod zbiornik. 





Po wstępnym rozgarnięciu przyszła pora na zagęszczenie i kontrole poziomów.



Na zakończenie chłopaki wyrównali i zagęścili już finalnie podjazd. Mam nadzieję, że wytrzyma. Bardziej gotowi nie będziemy.

----------


## ufbufkruf

I kolejny mały etapik za nami (prawie bo jeszcze trzeba to zakopać).
Z lekkim bo godzinnym hakiem na budowę wjechało szambo.





Chłopaki od razu wzięli się za wstawianie go do wykopu. Pochwalili też przygotowanie. Tu zasługa w dużej mierze taty :yes: 
Pokrywa wklejana na "specjalną zaprawę betonową" - klej do glazury mrozo i wodoodporny.



Kominki montowane w ten sam sposób. Niestety ich wymiarowość pozostawia wiele do życzenia.



Do montażu rury użyłem uszczelki do przepustów i uszczelniacza. Tacie udało się wykłóć otwór z minimalnym tylko luzem.



Po zaschnięciu zaprawy postanowiliśmy zużyć dysperbit, który pozostał po malowaniu obudowy studni i po delikatnym rozcieńczeniu pomalowaliśmy (właściwe tato pomalował) nim płytę najazdową i kręgi. 



Po wyschnięciu czarnego mazidła boki otworu oraz uszczelka została pokryta uszczelniaczem.





W tak zwanym miedzy czasie tato przerobił ogrodzenie tymczasowe przy skrzynce. Jak się okazuję musi być do niej stały dostęp z zewnątrz.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Podsumowanie trzech ostatnich dni.
Tato przegrabia nawiezioną ziemie. Część grud została zutylizowana w dole obok szamba.



Ja w tym czasie podłączyłem wodę do domu. Tu taka podpowiedź. Śrubunek bezuszczelkowy dobrze jest posmarować pastą uszczelniającą :yes: 



Jak narazie nadal uruchamia się przełącznikiem.

Zasypaliśmy szambo, znaczy się koparka zasypała. Tato wcześniej obsypał rurę piachem dobrze ją otulając i uklepując tak żeby koparka jej nie ruszyła podczas pracy. Do zasypywania głębszych partii wykorzystaliśmy glinę przemieszaną z bardziej sypkim towarem. Koparkowy szczególnie dbał o nasze drzewko  :big grin: 



Kolejna/ostania część działki została podniesiona. Pozostało już tylko wmurować włazy i tu dorównać teren. 



Udało się dziś ułożyć prawie wszystkie płytki na podłodze w kotłowni. 



Tani gres więc niestety też zdarzają się płytki nietrzymające wymiaru ale tu łatwo je wyłapać. Za to cięcie to bajka w porównaniu z tymi płytkami ze ścian. Ostatni rządek pójdzie już po obsadzeniu drzwi, a teraz trzeba ogarnąć na tyle żeby dało się osprzęt montować. 
Jeśli już mowa o kotłowni to mamy pierwszą dostawę pelletu. To ta tańsza trochę. Dojedzie jeszcze tona rzekomo najlepszego. Będziemy porównywać.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Niby dzień minął a postępów jakoś niewiele. Tato kontynuuje przegrabienia podwórka i tu widać robotę. Ja w tym czasie ułożyłem kilka płytek na podłodze. Został już ostatni rządek, ale to jak już wstawimy drzwi. Pozostały klej wyrobiłem na położenie kilku kolejnych warstw na ostatniej ścianie, choć tą też w całości będziemy kończyć dopiero po tych drzwiach. Na sam koniec z pomocą żony i taty zaczęliśmy fugowanie płytek na ścianach. Dziś ogarnęliśmy dwie z trzech, które chce zrobić . Jutro podłoga i zostanie tylko ogarnięcie sufitu i będzie można wpuszczać hydraulika do podłączenia osprzętu.

----------


## Kamil_

Czy tylko ja nie widzę tutaj żadnych zdjęć?
Tylko biały mały kwadracik?

----------


## micbarpia

Foty sa poza ostatnim postem

----------


## ufbufkruf

W ostatnim poście nie ma zdjęć; )

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wczoraj na budowie zaliczyliśmy tylko mała szybką akcję. Zaszpachlowaliśmy z tatem łączenia płyt na sufitach w kotłowni i kawałku korytarza. Na łączeniach oryginalnych użyłem masy Uniflott i fizeliny, a na łączeniu ciętym taśmy papierowej. Dodatkowo wszystkie łepki śrubek zostały zaciągnięte.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Tato przed pracą zajął się przygotowaniem podjazdu dla paleciaka z kotłem. Miał przyjechać dzisiaj, nie przyjechał. Może jutro, nie mam ciśnienia na to wszak dwa miesiące stał w hurtowni  :big grin: . Przy okazji kotła okazało się, że przed południem przyjedzie dostawa drugiej tony pelletu - to ten rzekomo najlepszy. Będziemy testować. Przyjęcie tego towaru wymusiło reorganizację przestrzeni w garażu. Tato zaczął też rozstawiać rusztowanie. Niebawem zaczynamy ocieplanie. Coraz bardziej jesteśmy pewni, że zakończymy je na podkładzie gruntującym. Boimy się że tynk zmarnieje nam strasznie przez brak kostki czy innego dojazdu. Poza tym pozwoli nam to oszczędzić trochę grosza na wyposażenie. 
Ja po pracy dalej gipsowałem łączenia. W kotłowni po przetarciu sobotniej warstwy poszła na to gładź. Dodatkowo zazbroiłem łączenia w korytarzu i część w kuchni.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś dojechał styropian na elewacje. Dość niespodziewanie ale dzięki pomocy teściowej i wujka Jacka szybko udało się to zdjąć z samochodu. Zajęło prawie cały salon  :big lol: 
Chwilę później dojechał kocioł, ale chłopaki zapomnieli o hydroforze wiec będą musieli jechać raz jeszcze. 
Z tematów ruszonych do przodu. W ramach przygotowania do ocieplania rozstawiliśmy rusztowanie na pierwszej ścianie i narożniku.



Przyciąłem też piankę przy oknie. Po odcięciu tej warstwy mocno sfatygowanej przez promienie słoneczne wewnątrz nadal ma swój oryginalny kolor i sprężystość.



Przytarłem sufit w kotłowni i zaciągnąłem jeszcze raz. Chce spróbować malować po szpachlowaniu tylko łączeń i wkrętów. 

Na koniec dnia postanowiliśmy jeszcze coś podziałać więc ja kontynuowałem zbrojenie łączeń płyt w kuchni, a tato w tym czasie gruntował ściany i podłogę w korytarzu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wczorajszy dzień poświęciliśmy na zakupy. 3 drzwi kupione. Dziś przytarłem i zagruntowałem sufit w kotłowni. Gdy grunt sechł zająłem się zbrojeniem kolejnych łączeń płyt kg. Kuchnia zakończona, kilka łączeń w salonie zrobione. Sufit w kotłowni został pomalowany po raz pierwszy.

----------


## ufbufkruf

[13.09.2018]
Sufit w kotłowni został przytarty i zagruntowany. Zakończyłem zbrojenie łączeń w kuchni i rozpocząłem w salonie. Złożyłem też futrynę od drzwi zewnętrznych. Po wyschnięciu gruntu po raz pierwszy pomalowałem sufit. 

[14.09.2018]
Drugie malowanie sufitu. Wraz z bratem wstawiliśmy drzwi. Tu taka mała podpowiedź plastikowe kliny nie nadają się do tej roboty. Dopiero po przycięciu drewnianych udało nam się to zrobić.



Żona w tym czasie ogarniał płytki w kotłowni. Jet tam już wstępny porządek

[15.09.2018]
Akcja elewacja.

Od rana walczymy z ocieplenie domu. Stosuję tu taką samą technikę jak na wcześniejszych ścianach. Połączenie kleju z wora i tego w puszce.



Styropian został docięty przy deskowaniu pod kątem zostawiając miejsce na szczelinę wentylacyjną. Przerobiliśmy tu maszynkę tak żeby dało się ciąć odpowiedni kąt. 







Pomiędzy styropian a murłatę została włożona wełna.

Żona z pomocą siostry i naszej druhenki posprzątały jeszcze raz w kotłowni i umyły okna, drzwi i bramę garażową, aż szok jak to się wszytko brudzi.
Robotę kończyliśmy już po zmroku.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Jutro wchodzi hydraulik więc wpadłem na chwilę na budowę żeby zrobić fugi silikonowe w narożnikach.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Głównym tematem dzisiejszego popołudnia była kotłownia. Na budowie pojawił się hydraulik. Po wstawieniu już zakupionego sprzętu do kotłowni zaczęło się rozmierzanie i ustawianie go w różnych konfiguracjach. W czasie moich ustaleń z hydraulikiem tato rozpoczął kołkowanie styropianu. Chwile czasu zajęło omówienie tego czego co chcielibyśmy osiągnąć w kotłowni. Na zakończenie udało nam się podjechać styropianem ponad okna parteru na ścianie szczytowej. Tu była mała rzeźba bo poziome łączenia styropiany wychodziły mi równo z górną krawędzią okien.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś skupiliśmy się na ścianie północnej. Zakończyliśmy kołkowanie, a wszystkie szczeliny zostały wypełnione pianką. Gdy piana zastygła odcięliśmy jej nadmiar i przetarliśmy całą ścianę i wyrównaliśmy otwory okienne. 



Gdy w otworach pojawiły się narożniki, a następnie rozpoczęliśmy zatapianie siatki. Lampy ponownie się przydają :smile: 



Jakieś podpowiedzi co do przygotowania pod obsadzenie parapetów w późniejszym etapie? Na coś muszę teraz zwrócić uwagę? :Confused:

----------


## aiki

Kup parapety i osadz przed siatka i klejem

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kontujemy zatapianie siatki na ścianie północnej. W tym czasie działa hydraulik. Coś tam zaczyna się dziać.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Przez ostatnie dni skupiliśmy się na ścianie północnej. Po zaciągnięciu ściany drugą warstwą kleju i zatarciu jej wyglądało to bardzo dobrze. Do momentu gdy zapaliliśmy wieczorem lampy  :bash:  Wyglądało to niezbyt dobrze, najgorsze były łączenia siatki. Po oględzinach ściany o wschodzie słońca dnia następnego nie dawało mi to spokoju. Postanowiłem zaciągnąć ścianę raz jeszcze, tym razem z użyciem łaty tynkarskiej. Nie jest to już takie łatwe zadanie, ale wykonalne. 
Wczoraj przytarłem ścianę i nałożyliśmy drugą warstwę kleju, a po jej podeschnięciu zatarliśmy. Efekt nie jest idealny ale już do zaakceptowania  :yes: 



Gdzieś tam w między czasie uzbroiłem część kotłowni w osprzęt elektryczny. W teorii wystarczyły by tam gniazdka pojedyncze bo każde z nich to oddzielny obwód dla konkretnego urządzenia ale akurat dysponowałem podwójnymi więc szkoda było kupować nowe. Pompa otrzymała wyłącznik silnikowy, który ma jednocześnie pełnić funkcję przeciążeniówki.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Gdy byłem wczoraj w pracy. Hydraulik z pomocą taty powiesili bojler. 



Góra uchwytu, gdzie działają siły wyrywające została zamocowana prętem gwintowanym na przestrzał przez ścianę.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dawno nie pisałem ale coś tam się u nas dzieje. Tato zakończył malowanie północnej ściany podkładem gruntującym.



Powoli przybywa pierwszej warstwy gładzi na tynkach. Przybywa też kolejnych zazbrojonych spoin na płytach.
Hydraulik powoli robi kotłownie, przybywa sprzętu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś rano musiałem skrobać szyby w samochodzie. Zaczynam bać się o dokończenie elewacji. Co prawda w nocy oscyluje to w granicach 5 stopni ale trochę mnie to martwi

----------


## marcko

> Dawno nie pisałem ale coś tam się u nas dzieje. Tato zakończył malowanie północnej ściany podkładem gruntującym.
> 
> 
> 
> Powoli przybywa pierwszej warstwy gładzi na tynkach. Przybywa też kolejnych zazbrojonych spoin na płytach.
> Hydraulik powoli robi kotłownie, przybywa sprzętu.
> 
> ]


czym zagruntowałeś? dość biało wygląda i tak równomiernie

----------


## ufbufkruf

Podkład pod tynk silikonowy Bolix.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś przeskoczyliśmy jeden z gorszych fragmentów elewacji. Było tu wszystko: okna, skosy, murłaty. Praktycznie nie było tu pełnych tafli nie wymagających cięcia. 



Pomagał nam wujek żony. Niestety dość szybko robi się ciemno i trzeba robić przy lampach. 
Hydraulik też coś tam działał. Kotłownia mała więc dość dużo myślenia jak to wszystko poupychać tu z głową. Jak narazie udaje mu się to dość logicznie upychać.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Przed południem budowę nawiedził zony wujek i do mojego i taty powrotu z pracy wczoraj przyklejany styropian został zapiankowany, okołkowany i na koniec przytarty. 
Po południu trochę czasu zajęło nam przygotowanie stabilnego i względnie bezpiecznego środowiska pracy na ostatnim poziomie rusztowania. Przygotowaliśmy barierkę i dołożyliśmy wszędzie drugi rząd kombinowanych trepów. Po za klejeniem styropianu został wykonany przepust na czerpnie do WM oraz zamocowany uchwyt do anteny satelitarnej. Ponieważ ten drugi jest dość duży (od ściany odstaje na 70 cm) do jego mocowanie użyliśmy pręta fi 10 na przestrzał przez ścianę. Od strony strychu poszedł płaskownik taki sam jak przy bojlerze. 



Sam koniec zostawiliśmy na jutro, Będzie widno, świeższe siły, a tam już trzeba z jakiegoś podestu robić, więc będzie bezpieczniej.

----------


## rafhi

naiwnie zapytam a dlaczego u góry kołkowałeś styro ?

----------


## aiki

Żeby mu kołków nie zostało bo co z nimi zrobi  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kołkowanie, temat, który pojawia się co chwilę. Z jednej strony to kwestia utartego stereotypu, z drugiej fakt, że nie mam osłon przeciw słońcu i przez kilka dni na te tafle świeciło dość mocno. W niektórych "folderach" straszą odkształcaniem płyt i osłabnięciem klejenia przez to. Kołkowanie jest dla świętego spokoju.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Udało nam się dokleić dziś styropian na ścianie szczytowej. Niby kawałek nie za duży ale konieczność wciskania płyt pomiędzy ściany a krokiew wymusiła trochę rzeźbienia tam. W miedzy czasie zaskoczył nas deszcz, ale na szczęście nacinał z drugiej strony i nasza część ściany była suchutka. Za to przyniósł nam taki widok.



Po zakończeniu tego etapu mieliśmy zająć się wklejaniem siatki w strefy narożników okiennych oraz kątowników. Niestety nad nami zawisły bardzo ciemne i gęste chmury. Wizja ulewy skutecznie nas od tego odwiodła. Otwory są już przytarte na gotowo więc jutro od tego zaczynamy. 
W czasie gdy my walczyliśmy ze styropianem hydraulik kontynuował grę w tetrisa w kotłowni. Robi co może żeby w tak małej przestrzeni upchać wszytko tak żeby było to maksymalnie praktyczne.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Od kilku dni możemy liczyć na pomoc wujka żony. Na budowie pojawia się jeszcze przed południem i pomaga nam podgonić. Przed moim i taty powrotem z pracy udało mu się zakołkować szczyt i przetrzeć go z grubsza. W otworach okiennych na poddaszu pojawiły się narożniki. W miedzy czasie dojechała część parapetów, które zamówiłem. Po pracy Tato z Sylwkiem kontynuowali przygotowywania ściany do zatapiania siatki, a ja obsadzałem parapety. 



Z przygotowaniem tej ściany zeszło się dość długo. Fotka obrazująca jak ciemno jest bez wspomagania oświetleniem.



Wpadł też hydraulik, niestety nadal nie dojechały elementy komina. Zajmował się dalszymi elementami układanki związanymi z CWU. Sporo tu rzeźbienia.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wczoraj udało nam się zaciągnąć całą ścianę siatką. Nie mam zdjęć bo robotę zakończyliśmy po 23. Tak to jest jak na budowie pojawiasz się o 16.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wczoraj udało nam się zaciągnąć ścianę szczytową po raz drugi oraz zatrzeć ją na mokro.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Mieliśmy wśród samorobów kogoś kto zna się na instalacjach TV. Mając rusztowanie wygodnie mogę kabelek do uchwytu sobie doprowadzić. Tylko jaki? Po jednym dla każdego odbiornika i konwerter na tyle końcówek później? Czy jeden i później jakieś urządzenie rozdzielające?

----------


## aiki

Chyba Kamil się tym zajmuje ale głowy nie dam.

----------


## Kamil_

Tak ja  :smile: 
www.audiobas.pl


Do salonu dwa kable antenowe, do każdego pokoju po jednym.
Wszystko doprowadzasz do jednego miejsca najczęściej jest to "stryszek" w okolicach komina  :smile: 
Później montujesz pakiet anten (satelitarna, radiowa, naziemna) i jedno urządzenie zwane MULTISWITCHem sumuje sygnały i w jednym kablu masz wszystko  :smile: 

Jak będę miał chwilkę zrobię poradnik z tego  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dzięki Kamil za odpowiedź. Kable w domu już mam położone tsk jak mówisz. Wszytkie zbiegają się na strychu. Teraz zastanawiam się tylko nad położeniem czegoś na przyszłość na uchwycie. Uchwyt mam samorobke z możliwością puszczenia kabla w jego środku tak żeby nie dziurawić więcej elewacji. Chciałbym ten kabel juz teraz położyć bo dostęp dobry i łatwo sprawdzić czy mój pomysł zadziała. Dlatego pytam czy przewlekać to jenek czy więcej kabli.  :wink:

----------


## Kamil_

Wrzuć 6 sztuk przewodów antenowych (ale zewnętrznych czarnych żelowanych). Zostaw większy zapas na zewnątrz (, aby starczył do samej góry masztu).
Przewód najlepiej Satlan https://www.sklepsaturn.pl/kabel-sat...y-pe-250m.html
Ile metrów tam potrzebujesz?
Mogę Ci wysłać w dobrej cenie  :smile:

----------


## Tec99

Witam
Jeżeli ma być tylko TV SAT, to konwenter LNB Quad i masz cztery niezależne wyjścia do każdego odbiornika.
Tuner z twardym dyskiem (PVR) wymaga dwóch przewodów z sygnałem.
Chyba, ze chcesz bardziej rozbudowany system, to wtedy konwenter quatro i multiswitch. 
Do multiswitcha możesz podać dodatkowo DVB-T, wtedy masz pięć wejść i cztery, osiem lub dwanaście wyjść SAT + DVB-T.
Można też zrobić układ mieszany, TV SAT tylko do salonu i DVB-T do dodatkowych odbiorników przez rozdzielacz, to wtedy schodzisz z dachu dwoma przewodami.

----------


## Kamil_

> Można też zrobić układ mieszany, TV SAT tylko do salonu i DVB-T do dodatkowych odbiorników przez rozdzielacz, to wtedy schodzisz z dachu dwoma przewodami.


Taaa, a za dwa lata będzie płacz, bo kabli będzie za mało jak będzie chciał rozbudować system.
Nie wspomnę o tym, że przy dużej śnieżycy w ogóle nic na satce nie obejrzy, a w razie przestawienia anteny nie będzie NIC oglądał. 


ufbufkruf - rób jak Bóg przykazał, 6 przewodów na dach antenowych, dorzuć jeszcze jedną skrętkę na przyszłość (również zewnętrzną).
Zamontuj Multiswitcha i będziesz mógł podłączać wszędzie co tylko będziesz chciał  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dzięki.  Jest tylko mały problem. Potrzebował bym tego kabla na jutro bo pewnie zacznę juz rusztowanie rozkładać.

----------


## dez

Miałbym pytanie, ile metrów od anteny (anten) do multiswitcha jest akceptowalne?

Wybacz ufbufkruf że Twój temat wykorzystuje do prywatnego pytania, ale dzisiaj znajomy rzucił pomysł ze warto multiswitch wsadzić gdzieś niżej niż strych bo może kiedyś kablówka zawita i łatwiej będzie sygnał z parteru rozprowadzić (multiswitch przy przepuście fundamentów w pomieszczeniu technicznym). Takie tam teoretyczne rozważania.

----------


## Kamil_

ufbufkruf i jak kupiłeś gdzieś ten przewód?


dez - jak jest porządny kabel to spokojnie możesz go tam wrzucić, w domku jednorodzinnym więcej niż 30-50 metrów jednego odcinka nie będziesz miał  :smile: 
Tylko możesz zrobić tak jak ja, czyli dać peszel/arot z zewnątrz na samą górę. I w przyszłości tam wprowadzisz światłowód czy inny kabel.

----------


## dez

Zasadniczo to też rozwiązanie. Dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Tak już siedzi w rurze. Wsadziłem 5 przewodów antenowych i "skretke". Wszystkie zewnętrzne.  W sumie to ciężko było by mi zmieścić jeszcze jeden, a na strych mam akurat 5 dociagnietych.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wczoraj ściana szczytowa została finalnie pokryta podkładem. 



Tak prezentuję się uchwyt z okablowaniem.



Kotłownia został podłączona od strony hydraulicznej. 



Teraz pora na okablowanie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś wykorzystałem dzień wolny na załatwianie sporej ilości spraw drobnych przed południem. Zrobiłem też coś na co zawsze narzekał tato jak o tym wspominałem, "bo po co?" Wszedłem do szamba. To co tam zobaczyłem zmroziło krew w moich żyłach. 





Takie spękanie idą od każdego narożnika płyty ( a płaciliśmy dodatkowo za płytę wzmacnianą) do jego środka gdzie nabierają dziwnych kształtów. Sprawę zgłosiłem dziś dostawcy ale po rozmowie wnioskuje, że będzie próbował wmówić mi że przejechała po tym koparka. Szkoda że mam zdjęcia i filmik z zasypywania... Boje się że może się to ciągać. 

Udało nam się rozebrać rusztowanie.

----------


## seler2

Nie wygląda dobrze ta płyta.  U mnie po montarzu pojawiły się nieszczelności pod płytą i kominkiem, próba zgłoszenia reklamacji skończyła się wysłaniem kupującego na drzewo z komentarzem że na pewno za wcześnie zasypane i uszkodzone w trakcie. Ponieważ przecieki były niewielkie zabezpieczyłem je zaprawą do uszczelnień i jest ok ale niesmak na szambiarza pozostał. Ewidentnie jest to ich standardowe podejście na usterki ale takiego spękania bym nie odpuścił.

----------


## ufbufkruf

W poniedziałek przed pracą wyskoczyłem na budowę i zacząłem ocieplać południową ścianę.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dzień wolny więc udało się trochę podgonić. 
Dzień rozpocząłem od doczyszczenia okien na ścianie szczytowej. Niestety dopadł mnie tu czas. Robota tylko po pracy wydłuża prace przy elewacji, a co za tym idzie i długość jaką okna są zaklejone folią. Na ścianie szczytowej nie pomogło słońce operujące na nią dość intensywnie. Do usunięcia zaschniętego kleju użyłem odrdzewiacza. Poradził sobie bardzo fajnie. 



Jak już byłem przy tych oknach obsadziłem parapety zewnętrzne. Jeden z nich był trochę za długi i musiałem go skrócić. Ponieważ bałem się używać tu kątówki, żeby nie rozgrzać ocynku, użyłem zwykłych nożyc do blachy. Delikatna korekta kombinerkami i parapet wygląda jakby taki był od zawsze  :smile: 
Udało mi się podgonić trzy kolejne warstwy na ścianie południowej. W tych warstwach były tylko 3 całe tafle styropianu. Na tej ścianie postanowiliśmy po każdym etapie zdejmować taśmę i naklejać ją na nowo przed kolejnym. 
Po przyjściu taty zajęliśmy się rozstawieniem rusztowania. Problemem tu była lukarna, której szerokość nie pozwoliła rozstawić pełnego przęsła rusztowania. Dzięki pomysłowi taty dość sprawnie sobie z tym poradziliśmy. 

 

Ponoć pogoda ma się psuć, więc wziąłem urlop do końca tygodnia i trzeba podgonić.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Przez ostatnie dwa dni udało nam się ocieplić tą ścianę do końca, obsadzić narożniki i zakołkować. Przed siatką jeszcze glify drzwi. Ale tu będę próbował je zdjąć. Boje się żeby ich nie zniszczyć

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dzień rozpoczęliśmy od obrobienia glifów drzwi wejściowych. Niestety nie udało ich się zdjąć więc musieliśmy zabezpieczyć je folią.Dziś z pomocą taty i wujka zatopiliśmy siatkę na tej ścianie. Przyjechał też serwisant od producenta kotła i rozpoczął okablowywanie kotłowni. 



Jak narazie mały pająk ale w poniedziałek ma być kończone.



Pomimo drobnego deszczu, który uprzykrzał nam dzień udało się zakończyć robotę z siatką. Tu duzy ukłon w stronę taty i wujka, to oni odwalili tu większość roboty.

----------


## micbarpia

Elewacja grafit 15? Jaka firma jaka lambda I wreszcie jaka cena jesli chcialbys sie podzielic?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Przy jednej ścianie (robionej w tamtym roku przed dachem) używałem styropianu firmy Styropian Plus 033. Robiło nim się niby spoko. Choć teraz udało się kupić styropian 031 firmy styr-bud i ten jest wyraźnie "twardszy". Niby i to to żadna znana firma ale różnica jest dość duża jeśli chodzi o odczucia w dotyku czy pracy na materiale. 

Mam nadzieje, że nie zostanie to potraktowane jako reklama.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wczoraj udało nam się zaciągnąć ścianę druga warstwą kleju i ja zatrzeć.

----------


## Daniellos_

Wszystkie 033, które machałem były miękkie. Generalnie nie polecane przez fachowców. Za to lubiane przez developerów.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Pogoda nie rozpieszcza przez ostatnie dwa dni. Wczoraj tylko posprzątaliśmy trochę w środku. Natomiast dziś zajeliśmy się szpachlowaniem łączeń płyt katronowo gipsowych.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś na budowie byłem tylko dwie godzinki przed pracą. Ponieważ nie padało rozpocząłem ocieplanie ostatniej ściany.



Udało mi się zużyć tu większość odpadów z poprzedniej ściany.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Podczas mojej obecności w pracy żona zaliczyła pierwsze wybieranie popiołu. Kocioł pracuje ma pełnych obrotach od poniedziałku Ilość i jakość popiołu robi wrażenie. Na mnie pozytywne  :smile: 



Ponieważ pogoda po pracy pozwoliła popracować na zewnątrz zająłem sie obsadzaniem parapetów. Udało się ogarnąć ścianę frontową. Niestety połamałem plastikowy bok od ostatniego parapetu i musi poczekać do jutra. W tym samym czasie tato zajmował się obrabianiem glifów okiennych.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wczorajszy dzień upłynął pod znakiem robót zewnętrznych. Udało się ogarnąć finalnie glify na oknach ściany frontowej. Są już gotowe do malowania. Ostatni parapet został obsadzony i udało się dokończyć ocieplanie ostatniej ściany.



Zakołkowaliśmy taflę brzegowe i te pionowe przy skosie oraz obsadziliśmy narożniki.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wczoraj udało nam się zatopić siatkę na ostatniej ścianie. 



Rozpoczęliśmy też budowę stelaża w ostatnim pomieszczeniu. 



Dziś już przedścianka została już obudowana płytą. Udało nam się ogarnąć część stelaża na skosie. Trochę myślenia było ponieważ jętki mają być widoczne. Zobaczymy czy nasz pomysł na stelaż się sprawdzi.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Pogoda dobra. Klej na ścianach schnie ładnie więc nie ma na co czekać i trzeba brać się za kończenie elewacji. Pracę rozpoczęliśmy od zaciągnięcia ścianki garażu drugą warstwą kleju. Następnie ściana frontowa otrzymała pierwszą warstwę podkładu. 



Druga warstwa kleju zaczęła trochę podsychać, choć do odpowiedniego poziomu trochę jej brakowało, więc udało się wstępnie zatrzeć klej.

----------


## walec7_7

Rewelacyjnie Wam to idzie. Zaczęliśmy w podobnym czasie, a u mnie jeszcze tyle roboty! Macie wprawę z tą siatką i klejem, ja się trochę obawiam tego etapu. No i w środku już domowo  :big tongue:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Powiem Ci że jest olbrzymi różnica pomiędzy ścianą, którą zaczynaliśmy, a kolejnymi. Przede wszystkim przy wtapianiu siatki nie żałujemy kleju. Zacieranie na mokro też robi robotę.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Tato pomalował glify na parterze oraz ścianę garażu. 



Wymaga on jeszcze jednego malowania i będzie koniec z elewacją  :smile: 

Zamontowałem pierwszą rynnę.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kilka dni nie pisałem. Elewacja pomalowana podkładem. Rynny zamontowane. Rusztowanie rozebrane. Po 53 dniach udało się zakończyć prace przy elewacji. 







Powoli kończymy też zabudowę skosów. Wróciliśmy do ostatniego pomieszczenia. "Świetlica" ma już zbudowane obydwie przedścianki. 



Zielone płyty tylko dlatego że to akurat odpad z innego miejsca. Jeden ze skosów ma już rozwieszone wieszaki.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wczoraj udało mi się położyć pierwszą warstwę wełny. 



Może trochę na opak to robię ale chce po jednej stronie przetestować czy moje rozwiązanie zda egzamin.

----------


## aiki

> Wczoraj udało mi się położyć pierwszą warstwę wełny. 
> 
> 
> 
> Może trochę na opak to robię ale chce po jednej stronie przetestować czy moje rozwiązanie zda egzamin.


Te sznurki to nie muszą być tak gęsto.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Powoli dokładam drugą warstwę.

----------


## aiki

Strona którą układasz wełnę ma znaczenie. Ta przypalana powinna chyba iść do środka.

----------


## karster

A nie są to dwie różne wełny przypadkiem? Ja się nie znam ale na obrazkach widziałem, że np ursa albo climwool jest taki ciemniejszy niz isover. Prawda to?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

Aiki o tym nie wiedziałem. Możesz podrzucić jakiś art o tym bo nie mogę nic znaleźć.

Karster zgadza się miedzy krokwiami jest wełna Climewool, a na wierzchu Ursa

----------


## aiki

Gipskartonitd o tym wspominał.

----------


## ufbufkruf

https://youtu.be/w_tK9bgVBn0?t=390

Znalazłem. W skrócie strona z "welonem" (bardziej zbita) idzie na zewnątrz ocieplenie (albo w stronę desek, albo w stronę pomieszczenia w zależności od warstwy). Chodzi tylko o ograniczenie pylenia.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś udało mi się dokończyć układanie wełny po tej stronie pomieszczenia. Całość została osłonięta folią paroszczelną.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wczoraj już z pomocą taty udało nam się obłożyć płytami skos północny.



Dziś udało się powiesić wieszaki i profil przyścienny po drugiej stronie pokoju.

----------


## seler2

Nie robisz połączeń ślizgowych na styku ściana/skos i w przejściach jętek przez płytę?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Nie. Szczerze mówiąc jakoś nie wierzę w ich szczególną przydatność. Przejście przy jetkach planuje wykończyć ćwierćwałkiem czy inna drewnianą listwką.

----------


## aiki

> Nie robisz połączeń ślizgowych na styku ściana/skos i w przejściach jętek przez płytę?


Uwierz. znacznie lepiej wygląda pęknięcie na połączeniu ślizgowy niż bez niego.
Ja mam ślizgowe i rysa jest prawie niewidoczna, szwagier ma normalnie na jakieś taśmy w narożnikach i pęknięcie wygląda blee

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kolejne dwa dni za nami. Wczoraj po pracy udało się nam rozwiesić wieszaki na drugim skosie. Dziś prawie zakończyliśmy układanie pierwszej warstwy wełny.



Na zdjęciu widać 3 rodzaje wełny. Najciemniejsza climowool tu racja wełną 039 robi się dość ciężko. Trochę jaśniejsza 032 Ursa robi się lepiej ale pyli bez porównania bardziej od poprzedniczki. Najjaśniejsza wełna to kupiony dziś Isover 032. Wełna zbita, jej cięcie to bajka w porównaniu z poprzedniczkami. Pyli też jakby mniej niż Ursa. Niestety zabrakło jakieś pół rolki.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś udało się dokończyć układanie pierwszej warstwy wełny oraz położyć drugą. Rozpoczęliśmy też mocowanie foli. 



Ostatnio nie piszę za wiele, ale tu chyba nie ma o czymś się rozpisywać.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Udało się zakończyć płytowanie ostatniego skosu. 



Zrobiliśmy też pierwsze podejście do wstawienie drzwi pomiędzy domem i garażem. Niestety próg w nich jest strasznie niski i uznałem, że lepiej będzie wstawić je już po płytkach. Wykorzystałem resztki wełny i wyciszyłem pion kanalizacyjny, a następnie zabudowałem go płytami. Zabraliśmy się też z tatem za konstrukcję stelaża przy prysznicu na poddaszu.

----------


## walec7_7

Ale wam to sprawnie idzie, chociaż jak ma się wprawę i dobrą pomoc to robota aż się pali w rękach. Nie mogę się doczekać etapu sufitów u siebie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Niby dzień wolny ale do południa zeszło się z porządkowaniem spraw wszelakich. Wiązało się to również z przenoszeniem pewnych ciężarów w czym pomagał mi kolega Piotrek. Gdzieś w miedzy czasie zapadła decyzja o poszerzeniu do granic możliwości pólek pod prysznicem. Już po południu wraz z tatem kontynuowaliśmy tworzenie stelaża pod zabudowę prysznicową. 



Dłuższe kawałki służą do stabilizacji całej konstrukcji. 



Udało się zakończyć tworzenie półeczek. Na ściance przewidzieliśmy też wzmocnienie pod montaż ewentualnej szklanej ścianki prysznica.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś przed pracą udało mi się podłączyć rurki do prysznica. Napełniłem całość wodą i pozostawiłem do późniejszego sprawdzenia czy wszytko jest ok. 



Zrobiłem też otwór pod kolejny włącznik do świateł które jeszcze muszę dorobić w ostatnio płytowanym pomieszczeniu.



Tak wiem to pierdoła ale zajęła mi chwilę czasu bo musiałem najpierw odkuć i zabezpieczyć kabelki żeby ich nie pociąć przy robieniu otworu. Niby pierdoła a czas leci. Zostało jeszcze wybruzdować pod kabel, rozebrać sufit, zrobić miejsce na oczka w foli itd.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Zabudowa prysznica już zakończona. 





Zabudowałem/obniżyłem nadproże nad wejściem do pomieszczenia nad garażem. Stronę od klatki schodowej wzmocniłem płytą OSB, być może zawisnął tu drzwi przesuwne. 

Przerobiłem też rozdzielacze od podłogówki. Robiąc to wcześniej popełniłem błąd i podłączyłem zasilenie do dolnej belki, niby samo to nie jest, aż tak dużym błędem ale rotametry, które są na tej belce do poprawnego działania powinny być zainstalowane na powrocie. Zamieniłem belki miejscami i dodałem odpowietrznik. Teraz kręcenie nimi daje wyraźniejszy efekt.



Rozebraliśmy też część sufitu na którym mam dorabiać oczka. 
Tato w miedzy czasie zbroi kolejne łączenia płyt.

----------


## fr3d3k

łooo. ale będzie cięcia płytek przy tym prysznicu :!o  Znienawidziłem te półeczki wszystkie w łazienkach  :big tongue:

----------


## Kamil_

Uuuu! Jak kolega wyżej, będzie zabawy z kaflami, a później z czyszczeniem kurzu z każdej wnęki  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś zamontowaliśmy puszki pod dodatkowe oczka w pomieszczeniu nad garażem. Wkleiłem też ostatnie puszki w tym pomieszczeniu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Przyszła kolej żeby skupić się na gipsowaniu. Ponieważ kończy się tuff tape postanowiłem z jego pomocą zezbroić połączenia sufitu w salonie i gabinecie i dopiero później przejść na poddasze z tym co zostanie.  W pierwszej kolejności zabraliśmy się za połączenia płyt sufitów i skosów. Udało nam się ogarnąć sypialnie, garderobę, łazienkę, pralnię i dwa łączenia w korytarzu. Wstawiliśmy też ostatni narożnik pokoju z oknami dachowymi. 



Zdjęcie tylko jedno bo wszystkie wyglądają prawie tak samo  :wink:  

Jutro po pracy szybkie zakupy i jedziemy dalej.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Robota z gipsowaniem łączeń idzie do przodu. Gdy już mieliśmy prawie wszytki łączenia zebrojone przyszła koleje na szlifowanie. Ponieważ z żoną zrobiliśmy sobie małe wolne w weekend tu ukłony należał się tacie, który z pomocą żyrafy zajął się tą robotą. 



Dziś z kolei się z tatem mijaliśmy, on wpadł przed pracą dokończył szlifowanie, zrobiłem zaprawki uniflotem i na koniec gdzie się dało zagruntował. Ja z kolei wtapiałem fizelinę i tuff-tape w garderobie bo jakoś umknęło nam tam większość łączeń na ścianach.

----------


## Kamil_

Żyrafę kupowałeś? 
Jaki model? 
Jak się sprawuje?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Żyrafa Szlifierka ścienna i sufitowa PARKSIDE kupiona w lidlu za 400zł. Stwierdziłem że taniej wyjdzie niż wypożyczyć. Jak narazie jestem zadowolony, robi robotę. Ale to dopiero początki używania.

----------


## karster

Ja kupiłem na allegro za niecałe 600, scheppach, brat kupił podobną ale lepszą wg niego bo jego ledy są do okoła tarczy a nie punktowo jak umnie (podobno mega robote robi takie oswietlenie) + ma wbudowaną tirbinę i nawet bez odkurzacza odciąga pył.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

Zabawa z łączeniami płyt trwa nadal. Dochodzą nowe, te, które są szlifujemy, nakładamy drugą warstwę już gładzi "białej".



Z ciekawszych rzeczy pojawił się pierwszy regulator pokojowy.

----------


## seler2

Szlifujesz łączenia przed położeniem warstwy finiszowej czy coś nie zrozumiałem?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Szlifuje. W kotłowni gdzie mam już tak sufit na gotowi zrobiony robiłem tak. Uniflot, fizelina/papier, uniflot później przeszlifowanie nadmiaru. Na to dwie warstwy stabila coraz szerzej przycierajac każda warstwę i gruntując. Pomimo tego że wiem gdzie są łączenia nie jestem w stanie ich zobaczyć.  Ale to może być też efekt braku naturalnego światła.

----------


## seler2

Po przeszlifowani uniflota nie gruntujesz? Ja łączenia tylko przejeżdżam pacą zeby zrownac, potem q2 potem q3 szerokoi dopiero szlifowanie i grunt

----------


## aiki

Jak szlifujesz to gruntujesz. nie gruntujesz może się zwinąć przy malowaniu za wałkiem. Oby nie.

----------


## seler2

oczywista oczywistość ja się tylko dziwię że kolega każdą warstwę szlifuje i gruntuje... pomijając fakt że jakby po szlifowaniu spoin nie gruntował, chyba że coś źle czytam

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wybaczcie skróty myślowe. Oczywiście po każdym szlifowaniu jest grunt, na uniflot też. Nie każde szlifowanie jest takie same uniflot dosłownie przelecę pacą czy żyrafą żeby się strupów czy innych takich pozbyć. Kolejne warstwy są szlifowane już dokładniej.

----------


## seler2

Uniflot przeleć kantem pacy żeby zerwać strupy - nie trzeba szlifować i gruntować, kolejne warstwy nakładaj jedna na drugą bez szlifowania. Dopiero po q 3 szlifuj i gruntuj, teraz masz wszystkie warstwy oddzielone gruntem czyli gips do gipsu nie wiąże. Nie wiem czy któryś system przewiduje taką kombinację...

----------


## jarokar

Cześć
dziennik przeczytany - bardzo fajny i pomocny bo dużo zdjęć. Wiele ciekawych rzeczy zobaczyłem za dziękuje i gratuluje roboty!
Mam do Ciebie pytanie na temat wentylacji. Mam w planach mały (84 m2) domek parterowy z płaskim dachem. W projekcie jest stropodach na Terivie i taki będzie. Miałem robić grawitacyjną jak w projekcie ale oczywiście po iluś tam wątkach tutaj przekonano mnie  :smile:  do mechanicznej. Nie planuje sufitów podwieszanych (ma być prosto, szybko i tanio) więc chyba nie ma wyboru i przewody tylko w garach terivy moge dać. Sama instalacja nie będzie rozbudowana bo to dla 2 osób - 3 punkty nawiewne w pokojach i 2 wywiewne (kuchnia i łazienka)  Nurtuje mnie jedna rzecz - wszędzie mówi się o wykraplaniu na zewnątrz  przewodów. Niw wiem dokładnie czy chodzi o nawiew, wywiew,  czerpnie czy wyrzutnie ale wiem że się skrapla. Co w takim razie w przypadku gdy skrzynka rozdz. przewody i rozprężne będą w stropie a dokładnie w częściowo w otworach podłużnych garów no i przewody które idą w poprzek + skrzynki w betonie? U ciebie widziałem że ida same przewody - czy tak ma być, nie będzie się gdzieś skraplała woda na zewnątrz przewodów/skrzynek? Z tym że u Ciebie strop jest między kondygnacjami a u mnie ma być teriva kilka cm betonu i ocieplenie styro czyli po prostu stropodach.  Boje się o to skraplanie bo żeby przewody jakoś izolować to już tam nie mam miejsca. Czy jest to wykonalne żeby było OK czy trzeba szukać innego rozwiązania?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Szczerze bardziej bałbym się tego wykraplania gdybym miał bym to schowane pod sufitem podwieszonym niż jak jest wewnątrz garów od terivy.

----------


## jarokar

Ale konsultowałeś to z kimś czy tylko tak na "czuja" - obawiam się tego zagadnienia bo tu nie ma miejsca na błędy. O ile w zabudowie zawsze można coś poprawić to po zalaniu stropu nic się nie zrobi przecież. Znalazłeś jakiś dziennik na fm gdzie też ktoś robił tak wentylacje?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Widziałem w internecie kilka takich realizacji. Wykraplania boje się na strychy bo tam będzie różnica temperatur największe.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziennik uzupełnie wieczorem, a teraz pytanko. Który system do poziomowania  płytek polecacie? Warto brać te szczypce do niego?

----------


## ufbufkruf

W sumie ostatnio robimy cały czas to samo - gipsujemy łączenia. 



W miedzy czasie doszedł drugi termostat, ten będzie sterował temperaturą na poddaszu.



Zaczęliśmy obsadzanie narożników w oknach. Postanowiłem tu przetestować taśmę z rdzeniem stalowym od nidy. Muszę powiedzieć że robi się tym rewelacyjnie. W moim odczuciu lepiej niż ze zwykłymi narożnikami.



W miejscach styku płyt z jętkami miejscami były dość duże przerwy. Postanowiłem to wzmocnić i zatopiliśmy tam fizelinę.



Fizelina poszła też w podobne miejsca na styku płyt sufitu ze ścianami. Tak, wiem powinno tu być połączenie ślizgowe.



Powoli przygotowywaliśmy się do sprawdzenia czy tak zaszpachlowane połączenia nadają się do malowania. No bardziej czy nasze umiejętności pozwalają tak je przygotować żeby się nadawały :big grin: 





Wyszło całkiem dobrze. Drobne poprawki się znalazły ale jak to po pierwszym malowaniu. Najważniejsze, że łączeń nie widać. 
W miedzy czasie wkleiłem paski płyt w otworach drzwiowych. Z tego co pamiętam 210 to trochę przy dużo i już kilka osób miało problem przy montażu drzwi z tym. 



Idą święta, ludzi przystrajają domy. U nas co prawda jeszcze "budowa" ale też jakiś akcent mamy  :big lol:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziennik uzupełnię w miedzy czasie, a dziś Wszystkim odwiedzającym ten dziennik życzę, zdrowych (bo to wszystkim samorobom się przyda) , pogodnych, w gronie najbliższej rodziny, świąt bożego narodzenia. 



A pod choinką wymarzonych prezentów  :yes:

----------


## aiki

Dzięki i wzajemnie.

----------


## micbarpia

Wzajemnie. Choinka imponujaca :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Pora nadrobić, choć troche monotematycznie jak to ostatnio. Zastanawiam się czy tylko mi się tyle z tym schodzi. Człowiek robi i robi, a tu prawie nie ubywa. Ale na czym to ja skończyłem. Ach, gipsujemy dalej. Druga, finalna warstwa w kolejnym pokoju i garderobie.





Gdzieś wcześniej wspominałem, że w pomieszczeniach mokrych płyty uniosłem nad poziom podłogi a powstałą szczelinę wypełniłem pianką w celu ograniczenia ewentualnego podciągania. Przyciąłem tą piankę i po wstępnym wyrównaniu masą do spoinowania wtopiłem tam fizelinę. 



Kolejne połączenie ściany z sufitem zostało wzmocnione fizeliną.



Tego samego dnia zagruntowałem ściany klatki schodowej. Dopiero podczas tego procesu mogłem zaobserwować spękania na ścianach. 



Wtopiona wcześniej fizelina została zaciągnięta już gładzią.





W tym samym czasie obsadziłem taśmę papierową wzmacnianą wkładką stalową w przejście do "świetlicy".



Jakiś czas temu przyjechał do nas transport materiałów od teścia z Norwegii. Było tam 5 wiader gotowych mas. Jedna wzmacniana do połączeń płyt i dwa "zwykłe". Nietypowe bo dwa wiadra lekko szare i dwa już sporo ciemniejsze. Tato wykorzystał część tego materiału do zaciągnięcia pierwszy raz klatki schodowej i korytarza na poddaszu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

I w miedzy czasie wpadła mi w ręce kamera termowizyjna. Co prawda pogoda nie jest idealna do takich badań ale udało mi się co nieco dowiedzieć na temat dróg ucieczki ciepła z naszego domku. Poza miejscami oczywistymi jak styk ościeży okien z murem znalazły się tu miejsca takie jak ściany zewnętrzne w miejscu połączenia ściany z sufitem,



 narożnik na świetlicy. 



Pięknie też widać słupy betonowe oraz wieniec poddasza, a należy pamiętać że były dodatkowo docieplane. 



Zauważyłem też różnice w izolacji pomiędzy przedściankami na świetlicy, jedna z nich została docieplona wełną. 





O takich rzeczach jak rurki od podłogówki nie muszę chyba pisać. Ja rozrysowałem sobie przebieg przy wkładzie kominkowym, żeby nie było wtopy :big lol: 



Zauważyłem też ostatnio, że w pewnym miejscu na podwórku dłużej leży mi śnieg. Tu zdjęcie, w którym teoretycznie działka wszędzie wyglądała tak samo.



Dokładnie pod tym śladem idą rury od GWC

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wczoraj przed pracą uzupełniłem tylko kilka miejsc wymagających wklejenia płyt kg. 



Luki po deskach po szalunku schodów i ościeża drzwi do jednego z pokoi i garderoby (do tych jeszcze będę wracał). Po południu tato przytarł i zagruntował łączenia w dwóch pokojach na poddaszu. Zagruntował też gabinet i schody na parterze. 

Dzisiejszy dzień pchnął do przodu roboty na poddaszu. Rano z tatą przygotowaliśmy rusztowanie do wykończenie klatki schodowej. Do pomocy dołączył teść. Moja praca w zasadzie tu się skończyła, bo wyskoczyłem do sklepu i po powrocie musiałem zacząć szykować się do pracy. Teść w tym czasie wtopił taśmę papierową na łączeniach płyt oraz fizeline przy krawędzi przy ścianie. 



Tato natomiast gruntował górę klatki schodowej.



Ojce jak zaczną działać w duecie to robota idzie do tego stopnia, że jak wróciłem z pracy to jeszcze robili. W wielkim skrócie. Obydwa pokoje ze skosami są gotowe do malowania – teść porobił finalne zaprawki i przytarł wszystko. Nasza sypialnia została przytarta wstępnie i nałożono drugą warstwę gładzi. Pralnia została przytarta, tak jak sufit w łazience. Na całej klatce schodowej jest już pierwsza, wstępna warstwa gładzi. Sufit w łazience parteru dostał drugą warstwę.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kolejny dzień działania we trójkę. Bilans dnia jest całkiem dobry. Klatka schodowa została zaciągnięta drugą, białą warstwą gładzi. W kolejnych pokojach na poddaszu zostały wykonane finalne poprawki. Okazało się, że w dwóch oknach glify okien bardzo mocno odbiegają od poziomu/pionu i konieczne jest ich wyrównanie. W miejscu gdzie był największy ubytek wkleiłem płytę kg i do tego dociągnąłem klejem gipsowym, wstawiając dodatkowy narożnika. Trzeba było lepiej pilnować tynkarzy.



Gipsowanie trwa. Ojce wiodą tu prym z robotą.



Teść zaproponował wklejenie taśmy papierowej w narożnik przy suficie. Ja zacząłem ogarniać zamknięcie zabudowy sufitu salonu przy schodach.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Korzystając z niedzieli handlowej zaprzęgliśmy przyczepkę do auta i wyruszyliśmy na polowanie do marketów budowlanych. Cały dzień minął na podejmowaniu wszelakich decyzji. Ponieważ udało nam się wybrać i kupić trochę towaru poprosiliśmy o małą pomoc w rozładunku rodziców. Gdy podjechaliśmy do bramy czekał już mały komitet powitalny  :smile: 





Powoli zacznie to nabierać kolorów.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Oby ten rok przyniósł Wam spełnienie marzeń, tych budowlanych ale nie tylko. Wytrwałości i konsekwencji dla tych już budujących, a dla tych którzy stoją przed wyborami i decyzją o rozpoczęciu - odwagi i siły.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wracamy do systematycznego uzupełniania dziennika. 
Korzystając z pomocy teścia i jego doświadczenia w temacie układane są (właściwie teść je układa) płytki w holu, spiżarce i kuchni. Myślę, że ten temat zostanie dziś zamknięty.



W sobotę rozpoczęło się przyklejanie docinek przy drzwiach, a żeby nikt w to nie wszedł siłą rozpędu pojawiło się stosowne ostrzeżenie  :big grin: 



W tym czasie tato kontynuuje ogarnianie poddasza. Kolejne pokoje są wstępnie pobielane.





W sumie mam już tak ogarnięte 3 pokoje. Rozpoczęło się już ogarnianie klatki schodowej.

----------


## micbarpia

Teraz dopiero zobaczylem, ten hall na ostatnim zdjeciu to jak z Dynastii :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Nowinki z budowy. 
Układanie płytek na podłogach w holu, spiżarce i kuchni. Tu zasługa teścia  :yes: 







Cały czas wykonywane są wszelkiej maści prace drobne jak wklejanie narożników czy robienie zaprawek gipsowych. Wieczorem po pracy z żoną zajęliśmy się hydroizolacją łazienki. W pierwszej kolejności wkleiłem narożniki  i wszelkiej maści mankiety. Następnie żona pomalowała całość.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś nałożyłem drugą warstwę hydroizolacji 



Teść rano obsadził narożniki na podciągu w salonie. 



Gdy ja byłem w pracy zajął się finalnym przygotowaniem klatki schodowej do pobielania. Pomógł mu w tym mój tato, a gdy wróciłem z pracy ściany i sufit były już białe  :smile: 





Pozostało wykonać zaprawki i będzie gotowe do finalnego malowania. Przed opuszczeniem budowy postanowiłem wymazać do końca folie w płynie i pomalowałem resztę podłogi w łazieneczce.

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Hej Ufbufkruf, takich ojców i teściów to nic tylko w ramki oprawić i na poczesnym miejscu w domu powiesić. Jak ja ci zadroszczę...no i od razu wiadomo po kim taki zdolny do robótek ręcznych jesteś :smile:  Gratulacje obecnego etapu, ogrom roboty, a wszystko wygląda elegancko i profesjonalnie. Ale w sumie jak takie trio się zebrało to nie dziwota. Życzę aby zapał, który bije z Twoich postów Was nie opuszczał i rychłej przeprowadzki na swoje. Tylko co potem? Musisz coś wymyśleć bo wszelkie nagłe odstawienie nie sprzyja zdrowiu.  Także good luck i  :good night:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dzięki za miłe słowa. Zgadza się bez pomocy rodziny i przyjaciół było by ciężko. Czasami mam wrażenie, że ojciec jest częściej na budowie niż ja. Teść też jak tylko jest w kraju pomaga, a tych pomocników jest dużo więcej.  :smile:  :smile: 

Dzień dzisiejszy. I ja i tato mamy dziś wolne w pracy więc możemy we trójkę (teść ma ostatnie dni wolnego w kraju) cały dzień podgonić. 

Dzień zacząłem od wyczyszczenia sufitu w łazience ponieważ trochę się zabrudził przy malowaniu folią w płynie. Dziadostwo trzeba było wycinać nożykiem i cienko zaszpachlować. Tato w tym czasie poprzecierał wstępne zaprawki w pralni i garderobie. By już po chwili zająć się ich pobielaniem. Jakiś czas temu podjęliśmy decyzję, że wszytko zostanie pobielone jedną warstwą farby. Łatwiej szukać niedoskonałości i ogólnie czyściej. Dopiero po ogarnięciu większej części domu przystąpimy do finalnego malowania. 



Teść zajął się układanie podłogi w łazieneczce. Zajęło to prawie cały dzień. Spowodował to prysznic bez brodzikowy i wymuszona przez niego konieczność zachowania spadków. Płytki licują się w drzwiach i zostaną wykończone wąską listwą progową.





Gdy teść walczył z podłogą a tato z malowaniem ja zająłem się stworzeniem wejścia do garderoby. Konieczne było tu wykonanie małej konstrukcji i sztukaterii z płyt kartonowo gipsowych. Całość zajęła trochę czasu, krawędzie płyt zostały zagruntowane, a całość wzmocniona uniflotem, fizeliną i narożnikami. Swoją drogą nie wiem czy pisałem ale polecam narożnik papierowy z wkładem stalowym od doliny nidy. Używam jeszcze jednej z wkładem plastikowym i robi się nią gorzej - ale to przez jakość papieru bo jak tylko dotknie masy (dostanie trochę wilgoci) to się zaczyna rolować pod pacą. 



Tato przeniósł się do świetlicy. Zaczął tam zaciągać kolejną warstwę na łączeniach.



W między czasie wykonałem poprawki na klatce schodowej, a teść patrząc świeżym okiem, po zakończeniu układania płytek, dodał kilka łatek od siebie.



Na koniec dnia teść wyciął frez pod narożnik przy wejściu do świetlicy. Konieczna jest tu mała poprawka po tynkarzach, a nie chcemy nakładać zbyt grubo gipsu na tej ścianie.

----------


## seler2

To wielkanoc chyba na nowym?  :smile:  Zazdroszczę tempa.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kolejny dzień. Dziś niestety musiałem iść do pracy więc byłem tylko rano na budowie, ale Ojce pracowali dalej. 
Ale co udało się dziś zrobić...
Teść od rana zabrał się za układanie płytek na ścianie łazieneczki.



My z tatem zabraliśmy się w tym czasie za gipsowanie. Tato kończył łączenia na świetlicy, a ja obrabiałem wejście do garderoby i poprawki.



Postanowiłem rozciągnąć trochę łączenia w pralni ponieważ okno które daje światło wzdłuż tego dość wąskiego pomieszczenia mocno je uwypukla. 



W tym czasie tato przytarł i zamalował wstępnie zaprawki na klatce schodowej (a właściwie górnej jej części)



Tuż przed moim wyjściem do pracy dojechały parapety  :smile:  



Podczas mojego pobytu w pracy teściowi nie dane było zakończyć układanie płytek ponieważ zmogła go choroba.

 

Tato natomiast ogarnął i pomalował sufit w łazience na poddaszu. 



Oraz pomalował po raz drugi sufit na klatce schodowej

----------


## ufbufkruf

> To wielkanoc chyba na nowym?  Zazdroszczę tempa.


Witaj  :smile: 

Było by fajnie, ale nie nakręcamy się na to. Zależy nam na tym żeby zakończyć wszelkie prace brudne i dopracować jak najwięcej. Ktoś mądry tu kiedyś napisał: "Na budowę się chodzi, a w domu się mieszka" dlatego zanim zamieszkam chce mieć jak najwięcej ogarnięte. :wiggle:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wczoraj i mnie dopadła niemoc. Cały dzień chrzaniłem się z obsadzaniem 3 parapetów. Żeby trochę odciąć parapety postanowiłem na listwę montażową przyklejać centymetrowy pasek XPSa.



W pierwszym oknie poszło bez problemu w drugim szczelina pomiędzy parapetem, a murem była dość duża i postanowiłem wkleić tu kawałek zielonej płyty. Ten parapet opiankuję  dopiero po załatwieniu słomki.  W trzecim oknie trafiłem na żelbet i konieczne było ostrzejsze kucie. 



Tato w tym czasie przeszlifował świetlicę pod malowanie. W miedzy czasie wpadały jakieś drobniejsze pracę jak poprawki gipsowanie czy zamalowywanie wcześniejszych łatek.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Najważniejszą informacją dnia dzisiejszego jest powrót do zdrowia teścia. Układanie płytek w łazieneczce ruszyło dalej. Kwestią kluczową było tu rozmierzenie białych płytek ściennych. 



Ja w tym czasie wykonałem kolejną poprawkę po tynkarzach. Okno w gabinecie na drugim boku (Tak tak jedną stronę tego okna już poprawiałem) miało strasznie rozwarty kąt. Na jego krawędzi wkleiłem wąski pasek płyty (akurat prawię tyle brakowało) i resztę uzupełniłem klejem gipsowym. Całość zakończyłem narożnikiem. 



Tacie udało się pomalować prawie całą świetlicę. Prawię ponieważ postanowił zaciągnąć jeszcze raz glif okna dachowego. 



W między czasie wstępnie wyrównałem ścianę wokół wczoraj obsadzonego narożnika przy w/w pomieszczeniu. 



Zrobiliśmy z tatem przymiarkę drzwi do kotłowni. Wyszły nam tu dwa problemy. Po pierwsze drzwi te nie posiadają progu pomimo dwukrotnego zapewnianiu nas przez sprzedawcę, że takowy jest. Po drugie otwór drzwiowy jest za duży i musimy go zmniejszyć. Po bokach dołożyłem płyty karton gipsowe doprowadzając ościeże do kąta prostego, a od góry gdzie otwór jest sporo za duży w pierwszej kolejności poszedł pięciocentymetrowy EPS 150. Poziom pozostałego wypełnienia ustalę po wymyśleniu co z progiem. Pewnie kupie gotowca. 



Porobiłem jeszcze trochę poprawek, a teściowi udało się finalnie wyjść ponad najgorsze docięcia.

----------


## Dulin7

Hej. Chciałbym cofnąć czas i zapytać o studnię. Konkretnie chodzi mi o to czy fachowcy wyznaczali Ci jakos położenie studni?jakies badania itd? Jedni twierdzą że woda jest wszędzie i te badania to naciąganie na kase inni znowu że bez badań to loteria jak to było u Ciebie? W jakim gruncie było wiercone? Z tego co pisałeś na poczatku tematu to glina. Ale czy na całej głębokości? Głębokość wskazuje ze tak.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Witaj. Tak naprawdę to ja im pokazałem gdzie mają wiercić. Bardziej chodziło mi o odległości od granic działki ale chłopaki powiedzieli że im to bez różnicy, a badania to naciąganie. Co do gruntu to dość duży pokład gliny, a następnie jak to panowie określili iły. Generalnie trafienie przy pierwszym wierceniu. Z głębokości i wydajności jestem zadowolony. Po przypadkowych testach wypada to dobrze. Woda lała się przez około 27 godzin bez przerwy z wydajnością 100l/min.

----------


## Dulin7

Czyli tak jak myślałem. A jak daleko masz studnię od budynku? Spotkałem sie z doświadczeniami ludzi(min tesciu tak twierdzi) że gdy studnia jest koło budynku to od strony studni budynek potrafi pękac. Chociaż w to niespecjalnie mi chce sie wierzyć tym bardziej przy studni głębinowej.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Studnia jest jakieś 25 metrów od budynku. Co do pękania to może chodzi o jakieś wypukiwanie gruntu ale przy studni głębinowej nie wiem czy to jest istotne. Ktoś mądrzejszy by się musiał wypowiedzieć.

----------


## Dulin7

Też tak myślę że może chodzic o jakieś numery z gruntem i podejzewam ze jak już to dotyczy to studni kopanych. W warunkach umiejscowienia studni są podane odległości od budynków ogrodzenia itd to chyba jak so nich się zastosuję to nie powinno mieć to wpływu na budynek tym bardziej przy studni głębinowej
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Teść w dzień rozpoczął obkładanie płytkami zabudowy pionu w łazieneczce. Niby człowiek robi po pracy jak zwykle ale jakiś ten poniedziałek leniwy. Gdy teść kontynuował układanie płytek Tato zabrał się za zaciągnięcie gładzią narożnika w wejściu do świetlicy oraz narożnika okna w gabinecie. Przytarł też glif okna dachowego w świetlicy i poprawki w pralni. Ja w tym czasie wyrównałem finalnie otwór montażowy pod drzwi w łazieneczce. Zabrałem się też za obróbkę parapetów.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Gipsujemy dalej. Sporo czasu schodzi na drobnice typy glify czy wszelkiej maści poprawki i obróbki. 



Z ważniejszych rzeczy dziś przyjechała firma od dachu dokończyć robić podbitkę.





Powoli przymierzamy się też do zabudowy wanny na poddaszu i ostatecznego zakrycie pustaków.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziennik to dziennik. Nie za wiele się wydarzyło ale zawsze mały krok bliżej. Podbitka skończona  :smile: 

 

Obróbki parapetów przytarte i pomalowane.



Jak to ktoś pisał. Jutro sobota. Może uda się coś widocznego bardziej podgonić.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Coś tam udało się wczoraj zrobić. Pierwsza rzecz. Chyba udało mi się rozgryźć coś z czym nie mógł sobie od początku poradzić serwisant od kotła. Mianowicie niezależne sterowanie obiegiem grzewczym parteru i obiegiem grzewczym poddasza. Analiza schematu, kilka pytań na facebookowej grupie posiadaczy tych kotłów, zabawa z kabelkami i działa.  :cool:  



Teść przyjechał na weekend i zabrał się za dokończenie układania płytek w łazieneczce. Tu widać wnękę na lustro.



Łazienka malutka i ciężko ją sfotografować. Tato w tym czasie zajął się gipsowaniem. Zaciągnął sufit i obróbkę okien w gabinecie. 



Następnie już we dwójkę przykleiliśmy płyty do ściany w łazience przykładając szczególną uwagę do  kąta prostego przy wannie. Konieczna tu była mała korekta. Tato wrócił do gipsowania, a ja zabrałem się za przymiarki do zabudowy wanny i montażu wylewki. Inwestorka potraktowała przymiarkę dosłownie. 





Po rozmierzeniu miejsca pod otwór rewizyjny wyszła mała niespodzianka. 



Rewizja wyszła dokładnie w miejscu gniazdka w garderobie. Trzeba będzie je przesunąć. 
Zastanawiam się czy boków otworu rewizyjnego nie obrobić zieloną płytą



Zaczynamy się zastanawiać czy nie robić kuchni samemu. Dyskusję na ten temat zajęły pewną część dzisiejszego dnia.  Zrobimy wycenę materiału i porównamy ją z cenami fachowców i Ikei...
Do końca dnia bilans wygląda dość dobrze. Mi udało się wyciąć otwór na przepust rewizyjny(niby mało ale więcej czasu zajeło przemyślenie co i jak będzie podłączone niż sama robota), teść zakończył układanie płytek w łazieneczce, a tato przytarł gabinet i dokończył zaciąganie łączeń w salonie. Niestety nie zacząłem jeszcze podmurowywać pod poszerzenie na półki przy wannie, a to było w planie na ten dzień. Na koniec dnia odwiedził nas mój brat i w tak znamienitym gronie zadbaliśmy o to żeby płytki ułożone przez teścia nie odpadły :big grin: .

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kolejny dzień zleciał na czasochłonnych pierdołach. Po przymiarce futryny do kotłowni wkleiłem kolejne pasy płyty kartonowo gipsowej gdyż uznałem że szczeliny są za duże. Tato doprowadził łazieneczkę do porządku, pozostało zafugować. 



Tato wyczyścił ono w gabinecie i okleił je taśmą na nowo żeby można było zająć się obróbką glifu. Ja w tym czasie zająłem się poszerzeniem i wklejeniem części zielonych płyt w otwór rewizyjny. Przy okazji znalazłem komplet kolanek do zgrzania. Skoro je mam postanowiliśmy zająć się hydrauliką. Chwilę zastanowienia i powstałą koncepcja na ułożenie rur. Niestety zawiodło tu przymierzanie i jeden komplet kolanek zgrzaliśmy nie tak jak trzeba i musieliśmy rzeźbić. Wyszło z tego jedno połączenie na bazie kolanek 90 stopni, których starałem się unikać. Ale tu już odpuściłem, jutro sprawdzę szczelność zgrzewów i jazda dalej.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś byłem na budowie sam. Sprawdziłem ostatecznie wymiary otworu na drzwi do kotłowni. Po wpasowaniu całości odstawiłem futrynę a brzegi łączeń płyt ze ścianą obrobiłem fizeliną. Zabrakło mi tu uniflota i mały kawałek został do dokończenia. Następnie wkręciłem już z pastą i pakułami zawory pod wanną i zabrałem się za podmurowanie poszerzenia przy wannie. 



Górę i krawędzie boczne obrobię tu jeszcze zieloną płytą.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Tato przed pracą przytarł i zagruntował gabinet. Ja po pracy dokończyłem obróbkę otworu drzwiowego kotłowni. Następnie zlutowałem i zabezpieczyłem przedłużenie przewodu dla przenoszonego gniazdka w garderobie. 



Na zakończenie, ponieważ efekt mnie nie zadowalał, postanowiłem zaciągnąć raz jeszcze cały sufit w gabinecie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kolejny dzień za nami. Dziś miałem wolne w pracy więc podziałałem na budowie trochę dłużej. W pierwszej kolejności zrobiłem zaprawki na suficie w gabinecie tak żeby po przytarciu uniknąć już dołków czy rys. Wykorzystałem też rozrobiony gips i  zaciągnąłem wklejoną wcześniej fizelinę przy obróbce drzwi do kotłowni rozciągając odpowiednio to łączenie. Przy okazji doszło kilka zaprawek we wcześniej gipsowanych miejscach. 



Następnie zająłem się zbrojeniem połączeń płyt w łazience na poddaszu. 



W miedzy czasie dwie wizyty w sklepach bo brakowało towaru. Chwilę czasu zajęła wizyta elektryka (pozdrowienia dla wujka Zygmunta  :wink:  ), który wpiął kabel w skrzynce i wypełnił dokumenty do złożenia w energetyce. Po wyschnięciu obróbki drzwi kotłowni wstępnie obsadziłem do niej drzwi. Musze przyznać że mocowanie na same wkręty do muru jest na tyle solidne, że futryna ani drgnie podczas pracy drzwi. Pozostało wypełnić szczeliny pianką. 



Daje to możliwość zakończenia roboty w kotłowni (pozostało trochę płytek do ułożenia).

Dalsza część dnia to w wielkim skrócie obróbka glifów okna oraz poszerzenia przy wannie. 







Płyty mają delikatny naddatek tak żeby po wyschnięciu kleju można było je doszlifować do żadnego wymiaru. Po południu, po pracy, dołączył do mnie tato. Zajął się przytarciem i pobieleniem gabinetu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Szybki skrót ostatnich dni. Sam miałem dość mało czasu, który mogłem poświęcić na budowę ale tato i teść, który niespodziewanie przyjechał na weekend trochę podgonili. Udało się wyrównać brzegi wklejanych wcześniej płyt.



Obsadziłem parapet w łazience na poddaszu, a tato obsadził trochę narożników w różnych miejscach. 





Jedno popołudnie zostało poświęcone na ogólne porządki, tu też zasługa taty. Teść postanowił dokończyć robotę i zajął się fugowaniem. 



Dziś udało mu się dokończyć hol więc wszytki położone dotychczas płytki są zafugowane.

----------


## zolw82

Brudne roboty zmierzają powoli ku końcowi, pewnie masz juz dość pyłu ze szlifowania. Ciekawi mnie mala łazienka, jakie ona ma wymiary ? Mozesz wrzucić więcej jej zdjęć ?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Łazieneczka jest malutka - 110 cm x 220 cm. Dość ciasno ale zmieściłem tu prysznic, kibelek i umywalkę. Na razie kilka fotek po ułożeniu płytek ale przez mały rozmiar ciężko ją jakoś sfotografować.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Oboje z tatem mamy dziś na „drugą zmianę” więc popracowaliśmy trochę przed południem. Ja zająłem się obsadzaniem parapetów w salonie, tato gipsowaniem. Udało mu się zaciągnąć sufit salonu oraz narożniki, które wklejał w sobotę. Na chwilę wpadł też teść przed swoim wyjazdem, wyczyścić po wczorajszym fugowaniu podłogę holu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Co do zakończenia robót brudnych to jeśli nic nie wypadnie po drodze to myślimy że jeszcze około 2 tygodni i wszytko powinno być pobielone. Pozostaną jeszcze płytki na podłodze pralni i dokończenie kotłowni. Z brudniejszych jeszcze podkucie pod drzwi do garażu i pewnie coś tam jeszcze się pojawi. Pyłu dzięki użyciu żyrafy nie ma aż tak dużo.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kolejny dzień działania przed pracą. Ja postanowiłem zająć się obróbkami tak żeby można było zajmować się gipsowaniem kolejnych ścian i pomieszczeń. W pierwszej kolejności obrobiłem fizeliną i klejem z włóknami parapety w salonie. 



Następnie zająłem się łazienką na poddaszu. Tu wzmocnienie dostała obróbka parapetu oraz łączenie sufitu ze ścianą (fizelina poziomo na sufit ponieważ szczelina w tej płaszczyźnie była za duża) i pianka oddzielająca płyty od posadzki. 



Dwa połączenia sufitu ze ścianą w holu również zostały wzmocnione. Jeśli chodzi o hol to w końcu zabrałem się tu do zamaskowania pleców skrzynki rozdzielczej od podłogówki. Płytę przykleiłem do blachy klejem montażowy, a szczeliny wokół wypełniłem klejem z włóknami z celulozą (do łączenia płyt kartonowo gipsowych bez taśm). Chce tu jeszcze wybruzdować tynk tak żeby zatopić z odpowiednim zakładem jakąś siatkę czy fizelinę na łączeniu. 



Ostatnią rzeczą zrobioną dziś na budowie było wykonanie bruzdy do przeniesienia termostatu w wygodniejsze miejsce.



Tak wiem nie po Bożemu :oops:  Ale czasem trzeba rzeźbić.

Gdy ja walczyłem z tymi drobnicami tato zaciągnął po raz drugi sufit w salonie.

----------


## zolw82

Dzięki za zdjęcia małej łazienki, moja ma 140x230 a więc nie wiele większa, tylko ja jeszcze nie wim gdzie dac wc a gdzie umywalkę, czy wc na wprost wejścia i umywalkę na krótszą ścianę czy moze wszystko na dłuższej ścianie i wtedy umywalkę z lustrem na wprost wejścia. Poczekam na zdjęcia jak juz będziesz po bialym montazu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Krótkie info z dnia wczorajszego:
Ciąg dalszy walki z pierdołami. Przynajmniej w moim wydaniu, bo tato wygipsował ściany salonu i kawałek spiżarki. Bieleje to już dość fajnie. 



Ja miałem dzień wolny ale i trochę spraw innych do załatwienia w trakcie dnia więc efekt nie była tak spektakularny jak bym chciał. Udało mi się obsadzić brakujące narożniki w kuchni. W oknie użyłem metalowych szerszych.



Wokół wyjścia z kuchni zastosowałem taśmę papierową z rdzeniem plastikowym. Nie lubię jej, papier jest dość słaby i zwija się pod pacą. 



Plusem narożnikowych taśm papierowych jest fakt, że bardzo mało odstają od ściany po jej wklejeniu. (taśmą siniat nida z wkładką metalową dobiło się super). Zająłem się też przedłużeniem kabla do termostatu. Jak zwykle łączenia w ścianie. Skręcony, zlutowane i w termokurczki. 



Zająłem się też obróbką zabudowy rozdzielacza podłogówki w holu. Wykonałem bruzdę w tynku równą głębokością z płytą i zatopiłem na połączaniu fizelinę. 



Wieczorem, gdy uniflot był już suchy, w całości zatopiłem siatkę elewacyjną. 



W miedzy czasie zająłem się też obróbką drzwi wejściowych i parapetu. Obydwa te miejsca wymagały dość sporego poszerzenia/uzupełnienia dlatego wkleiłem tam na początek 2cm EPS 100. Następnie otwór drzwiowy obrobiłem płytami kartonowo gipsowymi. 



W oknie natomiast obsadziłem ostatni parapet.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś dzień krótki. Tato zabrał się za gipsowanie w kuchni. 



Ja ponownie porobiłem drobnice. Obróbka parapetu w holu oraz wycięcie pianki w kuchni i zarobienie tego fizeliną.

----------


## ufbufkruf

W weekend wybraliśmy się z żoną na większe zakupy do najbliższego miasta z większą ilością marketów.  :wiggle:  W tym czasie na budowę wpadł tato trochę pogipsować. Z grubszych tematów udało mu się wstępnie ogarnąć ścianę z oknem w kuchni, podciąg i spiżarkę i glify okien.





Pomimo niedzieli zabraliśmy się za wypakowanie przyczepki (wszak trzeba jechać ją oddać). Niestety pogoda się poprawiła więc toniemy w błocie ale dzięki pomocy taty i wujka Jacka poszło dość sprawnie. 





Kupiliśmy w sumie prawie 60 paczek paneli (mamy już towar na cały dom). W czasie gdy my nosiliśmy paczki żona z pomocą brata zaczęła testować warianty farb nad którymi się zastanawiamy.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś musiałem zostać chwilę dłużej więc na budowie nie byłem zbyt długo. Tato za to przyszedł "normalnie" i wziął się do roboty. Nałożył drugą warstwę gładzi na sufit w kuchni. 



Gdy on kończył tą robotę ja zająłem się przedpokojem. Wkleiłem kawałek styropianu w górnej części ościeża drzwi wejściowych. i uzupełniłem część ubytków klejem do glazury. Zdecydowałem się na to rozwiązanie bo klej do styropianu, którego używałem wcześniej wysychał dość długo. Ponieważ klej ten umożliwia nakładanie go w większej warstwie wykorzystałem go do uzupełnienia przestrzeni w zabudowie rozdzielacza od podłogówki. 



Tato zajął się nakładaniem pierwszej warstwy gładzi w holu. 



Pomimo że większość kuchni będzie zabudowana lub obłożona cegiełką postanowiłem wtopić fizelinę w połączenie płyt z pianką.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dwa dni za nami, a jakoś nie ubyło roboty. Obsadziliśmy drzwi pomiędzy domem, a garażem. Wiązało się to z koniecznością podkucia otworu. 



Następnego dnia pianka została wycięta, pozostała drobna regulacja. 



Równolegle trwa gipsowanie w holu. Sufit jest już zaciągnięty dwa razy, a część ścian ma już położoną pierwszą warstwę gładzi. Wstawiliśmy też narożniki w otworze drzwiowym. 



Z tematów około-budowlanych - podpisaliśmy umowę na wykonanie zabudowę kuchni i szafę w holu. po 18 pomiary i musimy mieć zakończone gipsowania w tych pomieszczeniach do tego czasu.

----------


## chilli banana

> W czasie gdy my nosiliśmy paczki żona z pomocą brata zaczęła testować warianty farb nad którymi się zastanawiamy.


co to za farba ta całkiem u góry? podoba mi się ten odcień

----------


## ufbufkruf

Proszę bardzo.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś był kolejny dzień gipsowania. Podsumowując: Wszystkie ściany w holu mają już położoną pierwszą warstwę gładzi, a glify drzwi zostały wstępnie obrobione. 



W kuchni też jest bardziej podrównane. 



Na koniec wróciliśmy do łazienki na poddaszu.



W sumie tak minęło popołudnie.

----------


## chilli banana

> Proszę bardzo.


dziękuję  :smile:  zapisuję sobie  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś na budowie znowu pojawiłem się trochę później. Tato podczas mojej nieobecności rozpoczną szlifowanie, ale ponieważ nasz odkurzacz bardzo mocno zaczyna szwankować na jutro załatwiłem drugi i dalsze prace z tym związane odkładamy. Tym sposobem do końca dnia zajmowaliśmy się wszelkiej maści pracami, to tu, to tam. Z większych rzeczy: tato poszlifował trochę poprawki w łazience, a ja przykleiłem trójnik w kominie, w salonie. Pisałem o nim już kiedyś w tym temacie. Całość została wstępnie oczyszczona (choć bardzo nie było z czego) końcówką szczotkową na wkrętarce. Następnie przy użyciu kitu kwasoodpornego, który był dołączony do komina wkleiłem czopuch.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wczorajszy dzień był dość pracowity. Odkurzacz odbierałem dopiero po ósmej więc rano zajęliśmy się innymi pracami niż przycieranie. Ja przedłożyłem kabel do przyszłego/ewentualnego oświetlenia szafy (po lutowaniu pojechałem odebrać w/w urządzenie) Na zdjęciach mały przeskok bo mocowanie tego kabla zrobiłem dopiero wieczorem.



Tato w tym czasie gipsował w łazience na poddaszu oraz obrabiał glify okien i drzwi w golu. Zajął się też ścianą okienną w kuchni. 



W wielkim skrócie wszytki pomieszczenia na parterze zostały przytarte. Duże powierzchnie żyrafą, a tam gdzie nie udało się nią dojść ręcznie.




Nie było aż tak siwo ale niestety pył dostał mi się za szybkę przedniego aparatu i takie już zdjęcia robi.

W między czasie na budowę wpadł na chwilę teść. Zrobił część fug silikonowych w łazieneczce (część bo zabrakło materiału). Musielismy zabezpieczyć to pomieszczenie przed pyłem.



Po zrobieniu łazienki zajął się szlifowaniem jętek w pomieszczeniu zwanym świetlicą. 





Jak już wspomniałem na koniec dnia wkleiłem przedłużany rano kabel oraz zajęliśmy się sprzątaniem wszechpanującego pyłu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Na początku tygodnia dopadło mnie zapalenie spojówek więc musiałem odpuścić budowę. Udało się pozałatwiać trochę tematów pobocznych. Mamy zamówiony prawie cały sprzęt RTV_AGD. Udało się też załatwić podłączenie licznika. Od walentynek działamy już na swój rachunek.Tato pracował za dwóch na budowie  :wink:  W wielkim skrócie parter otrzymał ostatnią warstwę - finiszową gipsu. Po ostatnim przycieraniu okazało się, że jedno z łączeń w holu jest widoczne. Dlatego postanowiliśmy nieco je rozciągnąć przed położeniem przez tatę finiszu. 





Całość została jeszcze raz przytarta. 





Okna zostały zabezpieczone i na koniec wszytko pokryto farbą podkładową w czym pomógł też brat  :wink: 







Byłbym zapomniał równolegle z parterem prace posuwały się w łazience na poddaszu. Tu narazie wstrzymamy się z płytkami. Chcemy to tylko pobielić, żeby było czysto.

----------


## ufbufkruf

W dniu wczorajszym przeszliśmy wszystkie pomieszczenia z lampą robiąc zaprawki na wszelkich znalezionych rysach. Pokryłem akrylem wszystkie narożniki. Na koniec dnia zaczęliśmy pracę nad konstrukcją pod ścianę RTV. Ponieważ struktura, która ma ją otaczać ma około 2-2,5 cm ścianka zostanie wykonana na profilu UW50



Sposób mocowania. Kołki duopower 8mm.





Ponieważ zdecydowaliśmy się na trochę większy telewizor niż zakładaliśmy postanowiłem dziś wzmocnić całość.



Zgodnie z planem do stelaża zostanie przykręcona płyta osb 18mm i dopiero do niej płyta kartonowo gipsowa.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wczoraj, podczas mojego pobytu w pracy tato wysprzątał dom (wszak to już nie budowa :big grin: ) tak, żeby podczas malowania pył nie nosił się nam już w powietrzu. Dziś z samego rana podjechaliśmy dogadać szczegóły zamówienia na trepy schodów. Czas oczekiwanie około 4 tygodni. Następnie korzystając z pogody wystawiłem maszynę i zająłem się cięciem cegieł na plastry. Przygotowałem też kilka na podmurówkę do zabudowy komina. 



Przyjechał fachowiec od kuchni na ostateczny pomiar. Rozmowy z nim zajęły nam około dwóch godzin. przeszliśmy z tatem i lampą wszytki pokoje przycierając wczoraj wykonywane zaprawki. Jestem w szoku ile rys jeszcze dziś znajdowałem (ktoś je robi w nocy czy co? :WTF:  ). Z bólem serca stwierdziłem, że już ich dziś nie będę niczym podgipsowywał, bo pewnie mógłbym powtarzać te kroki jeszcze kilka dni i zawsze bym coś znalazł.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Rozpoczęliśmy etap malowania. Wszystkie sufity zostały już pokryte pierwszą warstwą farby. 



W miedzy czasie podłączyłem ledy do zabudowy ścianki RTV



Ponieważ nie do końca ufam klejom montażowym profile zostały przykręcone do stelaża małymi wkręcikami. Otwory były wcześniej tak fazowane żeby łepki wkrętów schowały się na płasko. Między czasie próbowaliśmy znaleźć odpowiedni kolor na jętki w jednym z pomieszczeń. Po wielu próbach udało się :smile:  



Wczoraj z pomocą szwagra zabraliśmy się grutowanie rewersu płytek cegłopodobnych do kuchni.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ostatnio skupiamy się na malowaniu. Kilka dni poza tatą pomagali mi bracia. Na pierwszych ścianach zaczęły pojawiać się kolory. 





W dwóch pokojach użyłem tańszego zamiennika niebieskiej taśmy i niestety są z nią problemy. Pomimo odklejania zaraz po pomalowaniu odchodzi razem z farbą pod spodem. Ściany malowane dziś z żółtą taśmą nie mają tego problemu. 
Dokończyliśmy gruntowanie rewersów imitacji cegiełek do kuchni. 
Pojawiły się pierwsze przymiarki do oświetlenia salonu. Ponieważ nie wiedzieliśmy na co się zdecydujemy miałem tu nie powyciągane przewody. Taka podpowiedź dla potomnych w takich sytuacjach naprawdę warto użyć trochę bardziej elastycznego przewodu.



Całośc jeszcze nie ustawiona w 100% do linii ale prezentuje się w naszej ocenie całkiem fajnie.

----------


## Kamil_

Zazdroszczę etapu!
Kiedy przeprowadzka?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Mieliśmy nadzieje na Wielkanoc ale lista rzeczy do zrobienia jest jeszcze naprawdę duża. Myślę że zabraknie jakiegoś miesiąca.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś trochę zakupów ale i na budowie udało się podziałać. Musiałem przerobić podejście pod zimną wodę do zlewu i zmywarki. W obecnym miejscu wychodziła centymetr od krawędzi szafki i jakiekolwiek manewrowanie przy zaworze mogło by być bardzo kłopotliwe. 



Cały czas próbujemy maskować problem po trefnej taśmie w pokojach na poddaszu. Udało nam się pomalować dwa razy hol.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Coś mi wczoraj robota nie szła więc efektów niewiele. Zamontowałem oświetlenie w spiżarce i kuchni.







W rzeczywistości jest jaśniej. Kilka przeróbek elektryki też doczekało się na swoją kolej. 



Korzystając z w miarę dobrej pogody pociąłem trochę cegieł. Nie idzie to tak szybko jak zakładałem. Muszę przyznać, że niektóre z tych cegieł są naprawdę twarde.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kolejne dni malowania za nami. Udało się pomalować sufit w kuchni po raz ostatni. W sumie to dziś i ściany. 



Tylko dwie ściany w tym pomieszczeniu mają być widoczne. Do tego do bilansu dołączyło pomalowanie po raz ostatni jednej części sufitu w salonie, po raz pierwszy sufitu w gabinecie oraz ostatnia warstwa farby na ścianie w szafie w holu. Po za tym trochę porządków i zagruntowana ściana RTV pod kamień dekoracyjny.

----------


## dareczek78

Jestem pod wrażeniem, ja niestety nie mam takich talentów do samodzielnych montaży, a co dopiero wykończeniówek  :smile:  Podziwiam. Świetnie to wygląda. Lampy super wyglądają na suficie. Może u siebie też coś podobnego zastosuję.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dzięki. Miło się czyta pochwały.  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Udało się dziś zrobić kilka rzeczy :smile: . Rano pomalowałem sufit w gabinecie po raz drugi, a następnie zabrałem się za układanie płytek. W pierwszej kolejności wyrysowałem sobie pierwsze rzędy. 



Żeby robota nie zaskoczyła mnie później postanowiłem zamontować oczka. 



Z lekkimi przerwami ale zeszło się z tak małą podłogą do wieczora. 



Gdy ja kończyłem płytki tato pomalował dwukrotnie ściany spiżarki oraz jednokrotnie gabinetu. Drugą warstwę malowaliśmy już we dwoje.



Na zakończenie wyznaczyliśmy linie odcięcia na dwóch ścianach salonu. Po jej oklejeniu przystąpiliśmy do malowania. 





Drugie malowanie po położeniu kamienia przy ścianie RTV.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Przez ostatnie dwa dni w sumie robiłem to samo. Ponieważ na budowie mogłem być tylko chwile przed pracą zająłem się pracami drobnymi. Podgipsowałem miejsca gdzie podkład odszedł razem z taśmą. Po wyschnięciu i przeszlifowaniu gipsu zaprawki zostały pomalowane. Następnie pomalowałem całe ściany. Tato po pracy zajął się zdejmowaniem taśm z okien oraz akrylowaniem połączenia ramy z glifem.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś kolejne małe ale widoczne postępy. Przed pracą zaczęliśmy układać kamień dekoracyjny w salonie. Niestety płytki nie są idealnie równe ale używając małych kliników da się je opanować. 



Następnie udało się pomalować ścianę w sypialni wraz z pasami w garderobie na ciemny granat. 



Odwiedziła nas też moja mam żeby pomóc z czyszczeniem ram okiennych. Gdy ja byłem w pracy tato zrywał taśmę z kolejnych okien akrylując połączenia.

----------


## seler2

Tempo mordercze gratuluję!

----------


## ufbufkruf

Mi się cały czas wydaję, że jakoś wolno to idzie. Od dziś mam wolny tydzień i chce trochę popracować na budowie. Może ruszy się coś do przodu. Udało mi się prawie zakończyć układanie kamienia na ścianie RTV. Prawie ponieważ zabrakło 4 sztuki. Musimy zamówić, może na koniec tygodnia będzie. Rano ponownie wpadła mama i ogarnęła ramy kolejnych kilku okien. 



Trochę czasu poświęciliśmy na ogarnięcie bałaganu i wieczorem z pomocą jeszcze dwóch kolegów ustawiliśmy wkład w docelowym miejscu. 



Pozostało wykonać delikatne korekty i będzie można wyznaczyć przebieg obudowy. Wykorzystałem jeszcze pomoc chłopaków i podwiesiliśmy płytę osb na zabudowie pod telewizor.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś prawie cały dzień zajęło mi rozrysowywanie okładzin schodowych. Niby taka pierdoła, a cały dzień w plecy. Dopiero po przyjściu taty udało się zrobić coś widocznego. Zaczęliśmy od przygotowania porcji plastrów ceglanych. Już "postarzona" partia została zagruntowana, kolejna została "postarzona" i rozłożona do wyschnięcia. 



Tato zajął się przygotowaniem, a później samym malowaniem, jętek na świetlicy. 



W miedzy czasie zamocowaliśmy płytę kartonowo gipsową na wczoraj przygotowanej podbudowie z płyty OSB. Na całości zostały obsadzone narożniki.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś był dobry dzień. Udało się zakończyć klejenie płytek w kotłowni. Niby tylko jedna ściana ale prawie same docięcia i obróbka drzwi. To tego doszedł ostatni pasek na podłodze. 





Gdy ja kończyłem zabawę z płytkami tato zaciągnął gładzią zabudowę pod telewizor.



Przygotował też ścianę do klejenia cegieł. Efektem tego były pierwsze, testowe rzędy ułożone na koniec dnia.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kolejny dzień i kolejne prace za nami. Postępów może aż tak nie widać ale kilka rzeczy w trakcie dnia mi wyskoczyło. Za to tato poświęcił sporą część czasu na cięcie cegły na plastry. Kolejna partia schnie przed gruntowaniem. Kluczowym elementem, który udało się dziś rozpocząć to obudowa kominka. Odbyły się nawet pierwsze próby palenia. 





Udało się też dociąć cegiełki przy gniazdkach i dołożyć kolejny rządek.

----------


## micbarpia

Bardzo przyjemnie sie tu zaglada, super realizacja :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dzięki wielkie. Miło, że ktoś z zainteresowaniem śledzi moje wypociny  :smile: 

Ostatnie dwa dni to głównie zabudowa kominka. 



Narożniki wzmacnialiśmy paskami płyt. 





Już przy pomocy płyty czerwonej zabudowaliśmy komin wyrównując zabudowę. 



Nie obyło się bez kolejnego próbnego palenia. 



Dzięki pomocy brata doszło kilka kolejnych cegiełek na ścianie. Tato wysprzątał poddasze tak żeby można było wchodzić z panelami. Kilka drobniejszy robót jak naprawa przez brata wyrzynarki czy próba otwornicy do karton gipsu pod oczka fi150.



Generalnie to były trochę luźniejsze dni i pozwoliliśmy sobie na dłuższe posiedzenie. Powoli robi się coraz bardziej swojsko.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Głównym tematem dnia dzisiejszego było zaciągnięciem klejem obudowy kominka. Na narożnikach zostały zatopione narożniki z siatką, a na powierzchniach płaskich sama siatka. Do zatapiania użyłem kleju klasy S1. Gdy tato przygotowywał narożniki mi udało się zamocować oczka o średnicy 150 w holu. 





Niby to kawałek zabudowy, a jak skończyliśmy ją zaciągać była już 21. :jaw drop: 



Ponieważ zostało trochę kleju przykleiłem kilka kolejnych cegiełek. Udało się wyjść poza linie skosu, a dotej pory kleimy tylko z tego kleju który nam gdzieś pozostał.  :cool: 



Producent szamba proponował nam uszczelnienie rys specjalną masą (pisnąłem kiedyś o problemach z płytą najazdową). Weszliśmy dziś do środka sprawdzić jak wygląda to po zimie. 





Poinformowałem, że nie zgadzam się na żadne klejenie i jedynie jej wymiana wchodzi w grę. Czekam na odpowiedź.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś mała przerwa od robót "brudnych". Zabraliśmy się drobnym malowaniem (sufit w łazieneczce oraz granatowa ściana w sypialni po poprawce). Jednak głównym tematem dzisiejszego popołudnia było układanie paneli. Chce ułożyć panele bez listew w progach wiec sporo tu docinania ale przez pierwsze drzwi udało się nam przejść.

----------


## aiki

A jak z długością bez dylatacji. Ja musiałem zrobić listwy bo odcinki miałem za duże.

----------


## ggdh

To zależy od paneli chyba. U mnie jest po długości ponad 7m i nie trzeba było robić dylatacji. W sumie to pomieszczenie ca. 60m2 jest bez dylatacji, bo nie ma otworów drzwiowych.

----------


## karster

Temat na czasie (u Was) więc może i mi ktoś podpowie jak to dobrze się robi - tzn gdzie ma wypadać dokładnie połączenie między pokojami (np łazienka/ hol czyli płytki/ panele)? Czy to jest dokładnie linia ściany? Nie wiem jak to inaczej napisać. Jeżeli drzwi otwierają się na zewnątrz to patrząc z zewnątrz do łazienki płytki będą w futrynie aż do np poziomicy przyłożonej do ściany. Nad tą poziomicą wypadnie środek drzwi? Kurde, jak to inaczej Wam napisać?  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wiem dobrze o co pytasz i tez mam dylemat czy to dobrze zrobiłem.  Sugerowałem się zdjęciami z internetów.

----------


## karster

?

----------


## micbarpia

No chyba jedyne estetyczne rozwiazanie to pod drzwiami czy o cos innego pytasz?

----------


## karster

Tak, pod drzwiami ale gdzie to dokładnie wypada? Równo z plaszczyzną ściany na którą otwierają się drzwi? Zawsze tak jest przy typowych drzwiach? A ewentualnie bezprzylgowe też tak mają czy już są nieco głębiej osadzone?

PS. Fuga 3mm w łazience białej na scianach jest bee? Minimum to 2mm bo plytki zwykłe, czyli na styku dwóch płytek tworzy się V, + krzyżyk 1mm daje właśnie 2mm fugi.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Licujesz ze ścianą po tej stronie co są drzwi i wypadnie pod drzwiami.
Drzwi z podcięciem łazienkowym i tak tego nie zamaskują więc stare z otworami tu na plus.

----------


## sebcioc55

Z tymi listwami pod drzwiami to zalezy jakie drzwi i jaka listwa  :wink:  
Przykladowo ja mam listwy 12mm szerokie i drzwi bezprzylgowe ktore wystaja po za sciane 16mm, wiec tak to sobie dobralem zeby nie bylo widsc listew na pierwszy rzut oka. Wszedzie mam podciecia wiec i tak je widać ale w oczy sie nie rzucaja.
Jeszcze a propo dylatacji i ciaglosci paneli to ja mam caly salon, korytarz i jeden pokoj bez dylatacji, po dlugosci przwie 14m na cala dlugosc domu no i wszystko jest ok  :wink:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Tak mi się właśnie wydawało, że u Ciebie było tak robione. Nawet zacząłem przekopywać Twój dziennik ale z telefonu to szło dość oporni i odpuściłem.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Tak na szybko: nowości około-budowlane. Podjechałem dziś do znajomego przeciąć na pół metrowe płytki do wykonania podstopni.

----------


## micbarpia

A nie chcesz najpierw drzwi obsadzic I dopiero podlogi zrobic? Ja bym nie ryzykowal bez przymiarki tej listwy...

----------


## sebcioc55

> A nie chcesz najpierw drzwi obsadzic I dopiero podlogi zrobic? Ja bym nie ryzykowal bez przymiarki tej listwy...


To najgorsze rozwiazanie z mozliwych, po to sa opaski regulowane aby je regulowac. Jak zamontuja sie drzwi to obrobienie podlogi przy opaskach to nieporozumienie... ok jeszcze w pokoju wjedziesz panelem pod drzwi ale w korytarzu? Jeszcze jak po drugiej stronie sie trafia drzwi? Z reszta montujac po podlogsch drzwi ladnie sie nimi siada na gotowej okladzinie podlogi i jest igła.
Zawsze na etapie montowania podlogi mozna miec oscieznice drzwi i ja sobie wymierzyc, albo zrobic to w sklepie na wystawce .

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś mieliśmy trochę robót wokół domu do zrobienia, przekopaliśmy ogródek teściowej, więc na budowie byliśmy tylko polowe popołudnia. Udało nam się ułożyć panele wychodząc do holu. Przed nami zgranie linii garderoby i pokoi.

----------


## micbarpia

Moze I tak sebcio...ja wymienialem panele w mieszkaniu w kilku pokojach I nie widzialem wiekszego problemu  z obrobieniem gotowych drzwi, ale nie mam porownania

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś kilka prac drobnych udało się pchnąć do przodu. Gdy ja byłem w sklepie tato naprawił bramę tymczasową, która po zimie wymagała ponownego skręcenia. Po powrocie przymierzyliśmy kratki do obudowy kominka. Przy dolnej wyszła nierówność, którą postanowiliśmy wyrównać przed ostatecznym zaciągnięciem całości klejem.  



Gdy tato zajmował się kominkiem ja poświęciłem trochę czasu na montaż oświetlenia w łazieneczce na parterze. 



Ponieważ zrobiło nam się za dużo kleju doszło kilka nowych rzędów cegiełki oraz dokleiłem odebrany dziś, brakujący kamień.

----------


## ggdh

U mnie nie było wielkich rozważań na ten temat: dylatacja / fuga jest dokładnie pod zamkniętymi drzwiami. 

Zamknięte drzwi = dylatacja niewidoczna.

----------


## ufbufkruf

W sobotę wpadła mi mała robótka dodatkowa więc nie podgoniłem nic na budowie. Nie mogłoby jednak być tak, że nic się nie działo. Tato miał wolne więc przyszedł pociąć trochę cegły na plastry. 



Po południu z pomocą mojego brata ogarnęli trochę front domu. 



Z prac bieżących. Wczorajsze popołudnie poświeciliśmy układaniu paneli w garderobie. Chcemy zgrać je z linia tych wchodzących z korytarza. 

 

Pomimo ułożeniu paneli na sztukę aż do ściany i odmierzeniu pierwszego panela po ułożeniu całego pomieszczenia okazało się że brakuję około centymetra. Na szczęście całość możemy delikatnie wysunąć a pierwszy (startowy) rząd wymienić, ale to już następnym razem.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś byłem na budowie sam. Zabrałem się za fugowanie kotłowni, tego fragmentu, który ostatnio udało mi się dokończyć. Niestety zabrakło trochę fugi na ściany. Nałożyłem trochę kleju na obudowę kominka i zabrałem się za ułożenie kilku kolejnych warstw cegiełki.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Przez dwa ostatnie dni praktycznie nie byłem na budowie. Był za to mój tato. Udało mu się trochę ogarnąć bałagan i podgonić cegiełką do góry.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś udało mi się zrobić kilka prac pomniejszych. Dokończyłem fugowanie kotłowni, zamontowałem oświetlenie w łazience na poddaszu, położyłem silikon na łączeniach narożników w kotłowni, a przy suficie akryl. Skoro już miałem akryl w ręce zająłem się również sufitem w łazieneczce. Nałożyłem trochę kleju w miejscu gdzie na cegłach był dołek w obudowie komina, a ponieważ kleju zrobiło mi się trochę za dużo dołożyłem kilka warstw cegiełki.



Zeszło mi się z tym do przyjścia taty. Jednak nim zaczęliśmy prace miałem dwie wizytacje. Wpadł znajomy podpowiedzieć dlaczego nie mogę wkręcić szczelnie zaworu do kranu/zmywarki (aż wstyd się przyznać). Odwiedził nas też stolarz pogadać o wymiarach schodów. Po odbyciu wszystkich rozmów zabraliśmy się za dalsze układanie paneli na poddaszu. Najgorsze udało nam się minąć. Zgraliśmy panele w obydwu pokojach, holu i garderobie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś udało mi się zrobić kilka prac pomniejszych. Dokończyłem fugowanie kotłowni, zamontowałem oświetlenie w łazience na poddaszu, położyłem silikon na łączeniach narożników w kotłowni, a przy suficie akryl. Skoro już miałem akryl w ręce zająłem się również sufitem w łazieneczce. Nałożyłem trochę kleju w miejscu gdzie na cegłach był dołek w obudowie komina, a ponieważ kleju zrobiło mi się trochę za dużo dołożyłem kilka warstw cegiełki.



Zeszło mi się z tym do przyjścia taty. Jednak nim zaczęliśmy prace miałem dwie wizytacje. Wpadł znajomy podpowiedzieć dlaczego nie mogę wkręcić szczelnie zaworu do kranu/zmywarki (aż wstyd się przyznać). Odwiedził nas też stolarz pogadać o wymiarach schodów. Po odbyciu wszystkich rozmów zabraliśmy się za dalsze układanie paneli na poddaszu. Najgorsze udało nam się minąć. Zgraliśmy panele w obydwu pokojach, holu i garderobie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś byłem na budowie tylko 2 godzinki. Postanowiłem zacząć montować gniazdka i łączniki w pokojach, w których mamy już zakończone malowanie. udało mi się podłączyć sypialnie i garderobę w 80% (pozostał podwójny łącznik oświetlenia)

----------


## ufbufkruf

Przez ostatnie dwa dni miałem trochę tematów do załatwienia przed pracą więc na budowie bywałem tylko chwilę. Udało mi się podłączyć gniazdka w kolejnych dwóch pokojach na poddaszu. Popołudniami przychodził tato. Jednego dnia zajął się przycinaniem kolejnych partii cegieł oraz sprzątaniu bałaganu, który ja zostawiam pędząc do pracy z budowy. 



Wczoraj natomiast zajął się klejeniem cegiełek na ścianie. Zajęło mu to całe popołudni. Proces ten zakończył dość późno ale udało mu się zamknąć ten temat :wave: . Pozostało fugowanie.

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Fajnie się prezentuje taka duża przestrzeń pod skosem w cegle, i do tego jeszcze z tymi jętkami...bardzo fajny zakątek stworzyliście. No i gdzie on ci się zmieścił , domek na zdjęciach wcale na duży nie wygląda!

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wszyscy tak mówią. Ile to już razy słyszałem: "a ty masz tam na górze chociaż jeden pokoik?" , "o zobacz taki mały domek by i nam się nadał". Jak by nie patrzył to jest 160 m2. To jest pomieszczenie nad garażem :smile:

----------


## seler2

> Wszyscy tak mówią. Ile to już razy słyszałem: "a ty masz tam na górze chociaż jeden pokoik?" , "o zobacz taki mały domek by i nam się nadał". Jak by nie patrzył to jest 160 m2. To jest pomieszczenie nad garażem


Pacz Pan, my mamy 150m2 plus antresola (i garaż) a wszyscy mówią "łojezu ale wielki dom"... I bądź człowiek mądry. 

Elegancko ta cegła wyszła, używałeś tylko lico czy środek też? I czy w przeliczeniu opłacało się ciąć samemu?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Używałem również  środków. Z jednej cegły wychodziło mi 5 plastrów. Cegłę kupiłem po 50 gr okazyjnie. Krawędzie cięte "postarzałem" szczotka drucianą na wiertarce ale musze przyznać ze to nie zawsze wychodziło i zamiast zdzierać cegłę zdzierała się szczotka zostawiając tylko przebarwienia. W sumie to też jakoś element wprowadzający nieregularność. Doliczając zakup dwóch tarcz w sumie za 200zl wyszło mi 20 zł /m2 bez fugi. Roboty przy tym dość dużo i tu ukłony w stronę taty bo lwia cześć to jego zasługa. U mnie proces wyglądał tak:
1. Cięcie 
2. Suszenie (cięcie na mokro)
3. Gruntownie strony klejonej ( bałem się ze grunt przebarwi cegłę, teraz pewnie gruntował bym całe)
4. Klejenie
Zamierzony efekt starego, nieregularnego muru chyba udało się osiągnąć.

Co do wielkości domu. Obok stoi dom sąsiada który ma podpiwniczenie i jest wyniesiony do góry.  To może sprawiać wrażenie ze mój jest dużo niższy.  Postrzeganie zmienia się po wejściu do środka :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kilka kolejnych dnia za nami. Przybyło trochę gniazdek. Tato zaciągnął po raz drugi i zatarł obudowę komina.



Mi udało się podłączyć i przedzwonić wszystkie gniazda sieciowe. Udało nam się podgonić z panelami na poddaszu. Pozostał do docięcia po długości ostatni pasek oraz ściana  :yes: 



I dzisiejszy dorobek. Po całodniowej walce mamy zrobione podstopnie  :smile:  Górny bieg poszedł w miarę sprawnie, choć w połowie musieliśmy dokonać korekty ale uznaliśmy, że lepiej teraz niż później się wkurzać. 



Gdy doszło do schodów na świetlice (pokój z cegiełka) musieliśmy chwilę pokombinować ponieważ stopnie te nie uwzględniały wylewki. Po pomiarach udało się wymyślić sposób na oszukanie tego. Dodatkowo dla wyrównania długości stopnia konieczne było przyklejenie płyt karton-gipsowych jako wypełniacza. 



Zanim zaczęliśmy dolny bieg musiałem dorobić kabel do podświetlenia ledami na spoczniku. Nie uwzględniłem tego punktu wcześniej. Polutowałem kable i zabezpieczyłem całość temokurczkami.



Dalsza część biegu poszła bez większych problemów. 



W miedzy czasie tato oczyścił i zagruntował ubytek wylewki przy wejściu do garażu. Na koniec dnia uzupełniliśmy tą dziurę klejem do glazury.

----------


## walec7_7

Pięknie to wszystko wygląda! A ta ściana z cegieł wygląda obłędnie  :cool:  obserwuję postępy z zaciekawieniem  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Mały projekcik z ostatnich dwóch dni. Układanie paneli podłogowych na ścianie :big grin:  Pierwszym pomysłem było klejenie tego na klej montażowy do ściany. Jednak po chwili pomyślunku pomysł ten przestał mi się podobać. Po szybkich testach stanęło na tym, że będziemy mocować to do listewek. 



Panel mocowaliśmy spinkami. Aby kolejne rzędy dobrze się zapinały konieczne jest wycięcie welców z obu stron panela.



Co się człowiek na wkurzał zanim załapał pasowanie takera żeby to dobrze przybić....
Otwory na gniazdka wycinaliśmy od razu w kilku panelach. 



Pozostało wykończyć całość listewkami. 



W tak zwanym miedzy czasie pomalowaliśmy farbą podkładową obudowę kominka.



Zafugowałem płytki w pralni, przytarłem zabudowę ścianki RTV. Dziś dojechały drzwi wewnętrzne. Był też stolarz na ostatecznym pomiarze stopni schodów. Rozpocząłem fugowanie cegiełki. 



Na koniec dnia zrobiliśmy szablon spocznika.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kilka kolejnych dni za nami. Udało się w końcu zakończyć przygodę z cegiełką. 







Całość została potraktowana dwukrotnie impregnatem do starej cegły.





Jak widać ułożyliśmy tu już zdecydowaną większość paneli. To poszło błyskawicznie bo poza tatą pomagał też brat i teść. 

Po przeprowadzeniu próbnego malowanie farbą strukturalną obudowy kominka zapadła decyzja o zaciągnięci jej gładzią.



Dziś mamy już dwie warstwy. W między czasie pomalowałem kratki wentylacyjne i wstępnie zamocowałem je na elewacji.



Zacząłem też wstępnie ogarniać wentylację. Jak na razie działa nawiew.



Do tego doszło trochę porządków, pomalowałem ścianę z poprawkami.

No i jedna z rzeczy, która cieszy dość mocno. Rozpoczął się proces składania kuchni. Tu jednak postanowiliśmy na zlecenie tego fachowcowi.

----------


## walec7_7

Teraz już jest bardzo domowo! Zazdroszczę bo idzie Wam to strasznie sprawnie  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Coś się ostatnio opuszczam z aktualizacjami. Ale co tam się wydarzyło? 
Szafa w holu oraz kuchnia prawie skończona. Prawie ponieważ Krono wstrzymało produkcję w styczniu i musimy do maja/czerwca czekać na blat :mad: 



Pozostały drobne regulacje ale to już po montażu blatu. W szafie pozostały jeszcze elementy tapicerowane ale te będzie wykonywać żona  :yes: 



Ponieważ czekaliśmy na schody a pogoda była dość fajna rozpoczęliśmy przygotowanie do zrobienia tarasu tymczasowego (będzie służył do puki nie uzbieramy na kostkę i taras docelowy). W sumie w miedzy czasie udało nam się wypoziomować prawie wszystkie bloczki betonowe tworzące podstawy naszej konstrukcji. W większości wykorzystamy tu drewno, które pozostało po innych etapach budowy.  
W końcu dojechały schody. Niestety pomimo pomiarów i szablonu nasz dostawca zrobił większość rzeczy "z delikatną górką" i konieczne było podcinanie. Pomimo otrzymania docelowego profilu do ledów wszystkie otwory były za małe i musieliśmy je przefrezowywać. Tu postaram się wkleić kilka zdjęć po lakierowaniu bo z samą obróbką zeszło nam się do północy. Ale dzięki pomocy brata i teścia udało się wszytko ogarnąć. 



Każdy stopień został przymierzony. W dniu wczorajszym musiałem zająć się kilkoma sprawami na mieście. W tym czasie żona z teściem wysprzątała poddasze oraz "świetlice". Po moim powrocie, z dodatkową pomocą brata, rozpoczęliśmy przygotowania do lakierowania. Wybraliśmy tu najczystsze pomieszczenia. Konieczne było zabezpieczenie podłóg, użyliśmy tu kartonu z rolki z mikro powleczeniem foliowym. Zasłoniliśmy też otwory drzwiowe aby ograniczyć migracje kurzu i pyłu z pomieszczeń brudnych.



Schody musimy malować z dwóch stron, od dołu widoczną część która będzie wystawać poza obrys betonu. Dlatego Wymyśliliśmy takie ułożenie aby można było robić to jednocześnie. W pierwszej kolejności wszytko zostało pokryte lakierem podkładowym. ten miał bardzo intensywny zapach.





W czasie gdy ja z bratem zajmowaliśmy się elementami schodów teść obsadził dwie pierwsze futryny.



Na wieczór położyliśmy pierwszą warstwę lakieru.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Krótka relacja z wczorajszego dnia. Najważniejszym tematem do ogarnięcia było położenie dwóch warstw lakieru na elementach schodów. Dzień wiec rozpocząłem od ich zmatowienia papierem 180. Po dokładnym odpyleniu przyszła koleje na drugą już warstwę lakieru. I tak prawie pół dnia minęło. W tym czasie teść (z moją pomocą z doskoku) obsadził kolejne dwie futryny. Zajął się też docinaniem i montażem listew wykańczających przy wyłazie strychowym oraz drzwiach do garażu.





Korytarz zaczyna się prezentować całkiem fajnie. 



Gdy druga warstwa lakieru przysychała zająłem się dokończeniem rozmieszczania bloczków pod taras. W miedzy czasie do naszej ekipy budowlanej dołączył mój tato i brat. Zajęli się oni uprzątnięciem w łazience na poddaszu i przygotowaniem do kładzenia wykładziny. Ogarnęli też z grubsza salon i garaż. Ja w tym czasie rozkładałem geowłókninę. Ponieważ wiał dość silny wiatr  poprosiłem o pomoc żonę i szwagra. Robił co mógł żeby materiał nam nie uciekał :big grin: 



Wstępnie rozmieściłem elementy konstrukcji. 



Następnie tato z teściem zajęli się mocowaniem na stałe konstrukcji, a ja z bratem nakładaliśmy trzecią warstwę lakieru. Na koniec dnia zagruntowałem schody.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Szybka aktualizacja ostatnich dwóch dni urlopu. 
W łazience na poddaszu została położona wykładzina. Rozwiązanie tymczasowe do momentu podratowania budżetu w przyszłości. Pod wanną pozstawiliśmy zakład wywinięty na ścianę. 





Dzięki temu mogliśmy zamontować ościeżnice do tego pomieszczenia, a po likwidacji lakierni i ostatnia ościeżnica została zamontowana. 


Przepraszam za jakość zdjęcia ale nie mogłem już wejść na górę zapalić światła gdy przypomniałem sobie o zrobieniu fotki.

I tak w skrócie z dwóch dni. Mam zamontowane schody. 





Ponieważ nie posiadam lamelownicy musieliśmy ratować się inaczej przy połączeniu nosówki przy wejściu na świetlice. 



Całość została dodatkowo nawiercona i skręcona długimi wkrętami w miejscach, które będą później nie widoczne. Z nietypowych rzeczy jeden ze stopni górował mi centymetr zaburzając dobre rozmieszczenie całości. Postanowiliśmy go podebrać w miejscu betonu ale tu niestety nie ogarnąłem zrobienie zdjęcia. Pozostało całość wykończyć sylikonem i zamontować ledy. Na barierkę jeszcze nie ma pomysłu.

----------


## chilli banana

a chcialam pisać jak fajnie te kafle wyszły w łazience  :wink: 
to jest super pomysł z tą wykładziną, bo my też nie będziemy na razie wykańczać łazienki na piętrze z uwagi na brak $$, ale nie wpadłam na to, że możnaby tam wykładzinę położyć  :wink: 

Radosnych Świat  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wykładzina to pomysł żony. Muszę przyznać, że o wiele przyjemniej się wchodzi do tego pomieszczenia, a koszt znikomy.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Przez ostatnie dwa popołudnia przed pracą zajmowałem się lutowaniem ledów w podstopnicach. Pierwszego dnia miałem problem z trzymaniem się cyny do pasków ledowych. Na szczęście po wymianie cyny problem zniknął. 



W miedzy czasie wykorzystałem resztki wykładziny i przykleiłem je na półeczce przy wannie. 



Dziś po pracy wpadł tato i posprzątał bałagan pomontażowy.

----------


## chilli banana

bardzo fajnie wyszły te podświetlane stopnie  :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

Zgadzam sie, bardzo fajny efekt. Pytanie czy masz tam regulowane natezenie swiatla czy jedno ustawienie? Wydaje sie ze sa dosyc mocne jak na pore dnia zdjecia.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Hej. MI też się wydało to światło zbyt intensywne dlatego mam już ściemniacz do układu. Pozostało już tylko ustalić to "damskim okiem" :yes:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Malutkie uaktualnienie. 
W czwartek na budowie był tato i zabezpieczył schody. 



W piątek mając chwile zająłem się obróbką schodów. Do wstępnego podrównania ich boków postanowiłem użyć kleju do glazury wzmacnianego włóknami. Powinno to stworzyć solidną podbudowę pod gips. 



Uzupełniłem też miejsce przy deskach nosowych. Na tym zdjęciu dobrze widać po co robiłem wcięcia w posadzkach  :wink: 





Trochę czasu poświęciliśmy na zrobienie porządku na podwórku, a w tak zwanym miedzy czasie pomalowałem dwukrotnie ścianę w kuchni farba magnetyczną.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Tak na szybko. 
Dwukrotnie pomalowaliśmy konstrukcję po taras.



Boki schodów zostały raz jeszcze zaciągnięte klejem oraz mają już obsadzone narożniki.



Magnetyczna ściana w kuchni ma już wszystkie warstwy. Pozostała jeszcze farba tablicowa.



Zakończyliśmy układanie paneli na poddaszu i w świetlicy. 



Dojechały też deski na taras. Ale to po długim weekendzie bo trzeba jechać dorobić  :wink:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Podczas mojej nieobecności tato przygotował deski do mocowania na tarasie. Rogi zostały ścięte heblem, a powierzchnie płaskie zeszlifowane tarczą łuskową. 



Całość została przymierzona do tarasu. Konieczne będzie małe przerobienie konstrukcji. 



Deski zostały pomalowane impregnatem. W tym czasie na budowie pracowały dziewczyny. Przenosiły trochę nagromadzonych przez lata skarbów do wykończonych już pokoi na poddaszu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ponieważ deski są dość świeże priorytetem stał się ich montaż. Po szybkiej przeróbce konstrukcji zabraliśmy się za kręcenie dech. Gdy były one już wstępnie zamocowane przyszła koleje na deski czołowe. Przy ostatnim boku konieczne jest małe przycięcie belek żeby umożliwić schowanie się deski bocznej.

----------


## _arek_

Też mnie czeka drewniany tarasik.... Powiedz czym  to konserwowałeś/zabezpieczyłeś... Kolor zostaje naturalnego drwa ??  Z jakiego gatunku dechy ??

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ten taras jest w dużej mierze z odpadu po budowie i ma służyć tymczasowo. Jak nazbiermy kasę chcemy zrobić docelowy z kostki. Teraz wykorzystałem krokwie pozostałe po dachu i dokupilem trochę desek. Najzwyczajniejszych, sosnowych z tartaku. Impregnowane jest tym samym co konstrukcja na dachu.
"MIEDZIOWY IMPREGNAT DO DREWNA KUPRAFUNG"
 Choć tu pewnie jeszcze jakiś kolor przyjdzie jak ten wyblaknie. 
Wiec jak widzisz nie ma tu się na czym wzorować; )

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wczoraj przed pracą na budowie ogarnąłem tylko kilka robót drobnych. Pomalowałem ściankę w kuchni farbą tablicową. 



Zamontowałem kilka włączników i gniazdek i zaciągnąłem klejem z włóknem narożniki przy schodach.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś przed pracą wyskoczyłem na budowę i zagipsowałem boki schodów oraz wszelkie ubytki powstałe przy obsadzaniu spocznika. 



Po pracy tato zajął się dokręceniem wszystkich wkrętów w tarasie oraz montażem ostatnich desek maskujących. Konieczne było skrócenie belek konstrukcyjnych co przysporzyło mu trochę kłopotów,

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś miałem wolne w pracy więc udało się wygospodarować chwilę więcej czasu na budowę. Przeskrobałem szpachelką gips wokół schodów i zaciągnąłem wszytko jeszcze raz. 



Większą część dnia spędziłem układając cegiełkę w kuchni. Początkowo sam, później z pomocą taty, który w miedzy czasie dokończył ogarniać nasz tymczasowy taras (przycięcie i oszlifowanie desek), ogarnąłem prawie 2/3 całości.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Do tej pory udało się zrobić finalne zaprawki na klatce schodowej i obudowie kominka. Po ich przytarciu klatka schodowa i ścianka pod TV została pomalowana farbą podkładową. W miedzy czasie ułożyłem kilka dodatkowych rzędów cegiełki w kuchni.



Ostatnio z braku lepszego materiału zrobiłem prowizoryczny filtr de czerpni GWC z geowłókniny. Tak wygląda po niecałych dwóch tygodniach

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś był dzień malowania. Udało nam się ogarnąć klatkę schodową i salon. W miedzy czasie, pomiędzy schnięciem kolejnych warstw ułożyłem kilka kolejnych warstw cegiełki. Niestety zabrakło trochę materiału i będę musiał dokupić.





Na koniec dnia postanowiliśmy zamontować żyrandol na klatce schodowej. Okazało się że ma on wadę fabryczną i konieczne było nagwintowanie otworów montażowych ( w tej blaszce przykręcanej do sufitu), a żeby było ciekawiej złamała się śrubka w środku i trzeba było nawiercać. Ale się udało.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kilka temacików udało się dziś pchnąć do przodu. Zająłem się podłączeniem wtyczek do których będą wpięte gniazda nablatowe, a właściwie chowane w blacie w kuchni. Połączenie kabli postanowiłem polutować. Poszczególne żyły zabezpieczyłem osłonką  termokurczliwą, a całość taśmą izolacyjną. 



Korzystając z tego, że jeszcze nie padało postanowiłem zająć się koszeniem podwórka. Kosiarka na maksymalną wysokość i jazda :wiggle: 



Zająłem sie wykończeniem listewek obróbki wylazu strychowego. Konieczne było tu użycie akrylu, jak przeschnie pomaluje całość. Obudowa kominka została pomalowana dwukrotnie podkładem. 



Zająłem się też trochę elektryką. Korytarz na poddaszu oraz świetlica mają już zamontowane oczka. W tym ostatnim pomieszczeniu poszła też przymiarka do oświetlenia dekoracyjnego z żarówkami/bańkami led.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Co raz więcej prac drobnych zajmujących strasznie dużo czasu wiec postanowiłem wykorzystać dzień wolny. Udało mi się trzykrotnie pomalować listewki przy wyłazie strychowym. Dwiema warstwami podkładu do lakierów zostały potraktowane schody strychowe. W sumie gdyby nie to że zostało mi trochę tego w puszce pewnie bym tego nie robił, a tak nie zaszkodzi.  :big tongue:  W czasie gdy poszczególne warstwy schły zająłem się montażem osprzętu elektrycznego w łazience na poddaszu. Gdy już uporałem się z tymi zadaniami przyszła pora na farbę dekoracyjną na kominku. O dziwo farbę tą nakłada się pacą.  :wiggle: 



Po kominku zabrałem się za elektrykę w korytarzyku poddasza. 



Na koniec poprawiłem sposób podłączenia wczoraj robionego oświetlenia dekoracyjnego w świetlicy.

----------


## aiki

Weź te żarówki do jakiejś deski z otworami podczep i nad deską kable do kupy.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Przyznam że bardziej zastanawiałem się nad wydłużeniem niektórych przewodów i mocniejsze oplecenie belki.

----------


## aiki

he co kto lubi.
Ale nie masz dość oświetlenia z czasów budowy?  :big tongue:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Szybki opis kilku ostatnich dni. Dni w których była tylko chwila na budowę i efektów nie ma za dużo.
[20.05.2019]
Zagruntowałem rewers dokupionych cegiełek do kuchni. Kilka kolejnych pomieszczeń zostało podłączone do prądu w sposób finalny (gniazda, włączniki i inne oczka czy czujniki ruchu),

[21.05.2019]
Dokleiłem cegiełkę w kuchni Niestety na górze wyszła nieregularna szczelina i konieczne będzie jej zamaskowanie jakąś listwą. Tato w tym czasie okleił schody kartonem. 

[22.05.2019]
Cały dzień byłem na robocie. Tato w tym czasie posprzątał w garażu co jest konieczne  aby móc zacząć wynosić cały pierdzielnik około-budowlany z parteru. Wracając z pod Warszawy kierowca jadący przeciwnym pasem nagle stwierdził że będzie wyprzedzał. Moje lusterko przestało istnieć. Również szyba, a zresztą całe drzwi, z powodu wgnieceń i innych ubytków są do wymiany. Na szczęście tylko tyle, bo opanowanie auta na drodze pełnej samochodów po tym nie były łatwe. Niestety kierowca stwierdził, że oddali się czym prędzej z miejsca i nie udało nam się już go dogonić (opanowanie auta, ogarnięcie co właśnie się stało i zawrócenia zajęło kilka minut). Niestety stwierdzenie "czerwona smuga" niewiele daje policji i sprawy nie ma, co w sumie nie dziwi. To tak ku przestrodze. Ułamek sekundy gdy spojrzałem w lusterko środkowe, kolega zaczął krzyczeć i na reakcje nie było czasu, mogło zakończyć się źle. Uważajcie na siebie, nie tylko wasz błąd może Was dużo kosztować. Mi się udało.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś po południu w towarzystwie żony posprzątałem salon i gabinet na parterze. Po poodkurzaniu zagruntowałem całą posadzkę.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Rozpoczęliśmy układanie paneli na parterze. Sporą część czasu zajęło nam rozmierzenie wszystkiego. Wynikiem dnia dzisiejszego jest ułożenie podłogi w gabinecie oraz rozmierzenie i rozpoczęcie układania w salonie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

udało mi się "trochę" ogarnąć podwórko. Mocno trochę. Ale za to zakończyliśmy układanie paneli. 



 





W czasie gdy ja z tatem układałem panele dziewczyny zajęły się skręcaniem mebli.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś wyskoczyłem podłączyć kilka gniazdek na dole. Taki był plan, ale wpadły dziewczyny i nie odpuściły do puki nie złożyliśmy szafki pod RTV. Po wizycie u mamy przeszliśmy na spacer. Nie wytrzymałem i wykorzystując pomoc taty złożyliśmy jeszcze stół.

----------


## ufbufkruf

[27.05.2019]
Żona od rana powoli ogarniała nasz domek. Ja z tatem, po powrocie zająłem się zakończeniem montażu ościeżnic na poddaszu. 



Korzystając z otwartego kleju montażowego (był wciskany punktowo w łączenie ościeżnic) przykleiliśmy kołnierze anemostatów. 



Na prośbę Pani Żony zabraliśmy się za klejenie tapety w gabinecie na parterze. 



Ponieważ się spisaliśmy żona nagrodziła mnie takim oto bareczkiem.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś musiałem ogarnąć trochę tematów i na budowie pracę rozpoczęliśmy dość późno. Ja rozpocząłem swoją przygodę z zabudową garderoby. Z pomocą żony zakończyliśmy stawić pierwszy moduł. 



Tato w tym czasie podjął się dość mozolnego zajęcia jakim jest malowanie cegiełki w kuchni.

----------


## sebus243

Małe rzeczy a cieszą  :roll eyes:  Gratulacje fajnie to wszystko już wygląda

----------


## Brysia8

Pięknie tu u was, jestem pod ogromnym wrażeniem! Gratulacje  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Miło czytać pochwały. Motywują do pracy. Co do aspektów wizualnych to zasługa pomysłowości żony.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś przed pracą wyskoczyłem z małżonką kontynuować przygodę z zabudową garderoby. Najtrudniejsze pracę za nami. Wszystkie frezy pod prowadnice koszy zrobione i moduły zestawione. Pozostało poprawić mocowanie do ściany i wstawić drążki oraz póki na wprost. 



Po południu pojawił się spec od kuchni kontynuować pracę. Za dzień, dwa powinno być skończone.

----------


## seler2

Ale tempo  :smile:  nie idzie nadążyć czytać  :wink: 
Formatki na garderobę sam docinasz czy zamawiasz gotowe?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Zamówiłem docięte i oklejone w lokalnej hurtowni. Sam frezuje  otwór dla substytutu prowadnicy koszy przy podłodze. Reszta to już proste skręcanie do kupy.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś przed pracą zakończyłem projekt garderoba.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Taka szybka aktualizacja. W ostatnią sobotę odbyło się pierwsze wielkie sprzątanie. Pomagało dość dużo osób. Mama, tato, ciocia, druhenka, siostra żony. Ja niestety pracowałem ale załoga zrobiła kawał dobrej roboty. 
W miedzy czasie: 
- Drzwi mają zamontowane klamki i uszczelki
- kolejne gniazdka zostały zamontowane
- kuchnia jest już zakończona (brakuje maskownic przy podłodze ale to już formalność)
- anemostaty prawie wszytki są już zamontowane (zostały dwa ale tylko wskoczyć na drabinę i po robocie)
- dwa dni zajęły zakupy wyjazdowe. Dobrze, że moja małża już od dawna kupowała po trochu niezbędnego sprzętu.  :wiggle: 
- trochę drobniejszych prac, o których już nie pamiętam. 
- piec przeszedł przegląd po zimie
- powoli dochodzi mebli i innych dodatków

----------


## ufbufkruf

Coś tam sie dzieje u mnie. Zamontowałem dwa kolejne żyrandole. 





Jak widać na powyższym zdjęciu zamontowałem też włączniki i gniazdka (pozostało jedno w domu i kilka w garażu ale gdzieś się zapodziały i muszę poszukać :big grin: )

Zamontowałem też kilka lamp zewnętrznych (te mają być tymczasowo do czasu robienia elewacjo czyli może kiedyś się zmieni :big lol:  )



Wpadł też znajomy hydraulik (ten który montował mi kotłownie. Wyszło tak, że dość dobrze się zakumulowaliśmy) i pomógł w montażu zaworków i kibelka. Małżonka cały czas sprząta powoli i rozkłada kolejne elementy bytowe. W miedzy czasie udało mi się zmontować i zainstalować szafeczkę z umywalką w łazience na górze. Rozpocząłem też montaż odpływu z wanny ale dość późna godzina mi przeszkodziła.

----------


## seler2

Ano jak cała wieś robi u Ciebie na budowie to szybko idzie...  :wink:

----------


## ufbufkruf

W piątek przed pracą ogarnąłem do końca łazienkę. Umywalka zrobiona, okazało się że syfon, a właściwie samo miejsce na korek cieknie. Po wywaleniu "oryginalnego" elementu i zastąpieniu go czymś lepszym problem zniknął.



Wanna też już działa  :smile: 



udało mi się podłączyć ostatnie lampy zewnętrzne i włączniki. Brakuje jeszcze kilku sztuk ale nadal nie mogę znaleźć pudełka z nimi. W salonie pojawił się żyrandol nad stołem. Okazało się, że stół nie będzie stał w tym miejscu co przewidywaliśmy, ale po poszukiwaniach udało nam się znaleźć egzemplarz który załatwia nam ten problem.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Przeprowadziliśmy się :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 

Ponieważ wszelka masa sprzętu już jest. Wszytko co potrzebne do życia też. Podjęliśmy decyzję o ryzyku przeprowadzki gdy jeszcze nie wszytko pokończone jest w 100%.

W sobotę od rana pomagał mi kolega. Zajęliśmy się transportem cięższych mebli. W tym czasie kobieca (obie mamy, druhenka, siostra żony) część ekipy zajmowała się czyszczeniem, układaniem, sprzątaniem, dbaniem by na stole zawsze była woda z cytrusami i mrożona herbata. Po za noszeniem na bieżąco składaliśmy te meble których demontaż był konieczny podczas transportu. 





Pomieszczenia, nawet te robione tymczasowo, zaczynają nabierać charakteru. 







Przy montażu telewizora okazało się że drzwiczki rewizyjne jednak wadzą trochę i musiałem lekko przerobić uchwyt żeby osiągnąć akceptowalny kompromis

 

W miedzy czasie do pomocy dojechał brat. Montaże i podłączenia sprzętu zajęły nam jeszcze trochę czasu. 

Dzień zakończyliśmy wspólnym grillem. To był ciężki dzień.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wiem, że dziś niedziela ale kilka drobnych prac ogarnąłem. Powiesiłem lustro i wieszaki na ręczniki w łazience, ramki na grafiki w pralni oraz telewizor w sypialni. Tu też nie obyło się bez problemów. Gniazdko tuż za telewizorem wymusiło konieczność zastosowania tulei dystansowych pomiędzy uchwytem, a ścianą.

----------


## Regius

Gratulacje!
P.S. Ta aranżacja świetlicy "na gotowo" prezentuje się rewelacyjnie.

----------


## coachu13

Z czego robiłeś szafki do garderoby ?
Tzn kupowałeś płyty docięte na gotowo ?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Tak. Zamówiłem już docięte i oklejone. Mi zostało tylko zrobić frez na ceowniczek służący jak prowadzenie kosza i skręcenie całości.

----------


## coachu13

Czym skręcałeś te płyty ?
No i gdzie zamawiałeś ?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Większość oparłem na kontownikach meblowych. O takich:
https://www.sukces-zamocowania.pl/sk...__100szt_1.jpg
W kilku miejscach użyłem wkrętów nawiercajac wcześniej prowadzenie w płycie. 
Zamówiłem w lokalnej hurtowni z asortymentem dla meblarzy.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dokończyłem montaż dzwonka. Eksperymentuje z podłączeniem zwykłego podtynkowego z uszczelką. Pozatykałem nieużywane odpływy kanalizacyjne. Zrobiłem oprysk roślin, które zaatakował mszyca i inne robaczki. Z pomocą szwagierki pozbyliśmy się wody ze obudowy studni. Siedząc już w środku odetkałem odpływ z wymiennika gruntowego. Byłem w szoku wyleciało stamtąd około 50 litrów wody. Gdy pozbywałem się wody po zimie korek była zalany wodą (było jej dwa razy więcej niż dziś) i po jej odpompowaniu i wypięciu korka nic z stamtąd nie wyleciało. Dziś woda nie sięgała nawet do korka i w sumie otworzyłem go z ciekawości  :eek:  Przy czym w domu nie dało się wyczuć żadnych dziwnych zapachów związanych z tą wilgocią. Dobrze że odcinek pomiędzy dopływem powietrza, a odpływem jest dość duży i to pomieścił. Trzeba będzie to obserwować dalej.  Złożyłem hamak i huśtawkę, które dostałem od taty.

----------


## Kamil_

Mega, mega zazdroszczę  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

To najlepsza nagroda za te dwa i pół roku harówy. Co prawda jeszcze sporo jej przede mną ale to już luzik.

----------


## walec7_7

WOW, świetnie!  :cool:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Nie siadłem na laurach ale jakoś wolniej to wszytko idzie. Wczoraj miałem trochę zajęć odbiegających od około wykończeniowych ale coś i w tym temacie się zadziało. Ponieważ mamy już podpisaną umowę z dostawcą TV trzeba było zakupić antenę. Talerz jest, żona kupiła nowy konwerter wieć trzeba się wziąć za to. Ale zaraz drabina jest za krótka! Coś się wymyśliło.



Niestety po kilkunastu minutach kręcenia anteną na tej drabinie nie udało nam się uzyskać sygnału. :bash:  :bash:  Postanowiłem oddać to zajęcie w ręce fachowca. 

Gdy byłem w pracy dojechała paczka z nowymi sterownikami do ledów w kuchni więc po powrocie do domu zabrałem się za ich lutowanie. Tym razem wszytko działa tak jak być powinno. Niestety przez wrodzoną niezdarność podczas lutowania drugiego z nich uszkodziłem go i muszę zamówić nowy :sad:  
W miedzy czasie przyjechał technik omówić możliwości podłączenia do internetu. Kilka kwestii do przemyślenia pozostało. Niedługo po nim pojawił się specjalista od kalibracji anten. Po chwili manipulacji anteną stwierdził, że wadliwy może być konwerter (kupiony dzień wcześniej  :jaw drop:  ). Po jego wymianie ustawienie anteny zajęło chwilę. Żeby było widać że coś jednak dziś zrobiłem z pomocą szwagierki powiesiliśmy karnisz w sypialni.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Nie wiem czy jest się czym chwalić ale jak dziennik to dziennik  :big tongue: 

Zamontowałem dwie pierwsze listwy progowe. W łazience na parterze i w pralni.



Uporządkowałem okablowanie pod przyszły projektor



Wkleiłem też specjalną folię w oknie pralni. 



Do tego trochę pierdół które trzeba było poprawić, porządków i innych.
Niestety okazało się, że nasze ramie od anteny jest trochę za krótkie i lekko haczymy podbitkę przez co kanały na polaryzacji poziomej potrafią się przycinać :sad:

----------


## Kamil_

Obróć uchwyt do góry nogami  :smile:

----------


## sebus243

Doskonała robota. 
Ja walczyłem pół roku z sygnałem do tv. Wymieniłem talerz na większy ale też nie było to okazało się że nowy dekoder zakłócał

----------


## ufbufkruf

> Obróć uchwyt do góry nogami


Chętnie bym spróbował ale jego mocowanie znajduję się pod styropianem.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dzisiejsze popołudnie zleciało mi na porządkowaniu garażu. Pora oddać choć część narzędzi teściowi  :roll eyes:  Jakiś czas poświęciłem też na regulacji drzwi wejściowych oraz tych w domu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Witam. Trochę wstyd pisać o tej ilości rzeczy, które zrobiłem. W sporej części blokuje mnie oczekiwanie na materiał. Ale co dziś zrobiłem?

Rano zabrałem się za malowanie tarasu. Niestety pogoda zmusiła mnie do pozostawienia opaski na inny termin. 



Po pracy przykręciłem dwie listwy na świetlicy. Ostatniej nie robiłem ponieważ chce najpierw zrobić listwy "progowe" przy schodach.

----------


## ufbufkruf

W końcu dojechały listwy. Przed ich montażem konieczne było poprawienie przerw dylatacyjnych przy ścianie. Przy montażu zostawiliśmy niewielkie tak żeby możliwa była korekta w przypadku nie zgrania się paneli pomiędzy pomieszczeniami. w ruch poszła miara ołówek i narzędzie wielofunkcyjne. Zajęcie wymaga skupienia więc trochę czasu zajmuje. 



Przed wieczorem udało mi się zamontować kilka pierwszych listew.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Mając chwilę czasu w sobotę zamontował kolejne dwie listwy. Dotarła też dostawa witrynki do salonu. Po kilku przebojach udało się ją złożyć do kupy.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wiem, że mało się dzieje ale postanowiłem sobie, że będę prowadził ten dziennik do momentu zakończenia wszystkich elementów, które sobie założyłem, że zrobię jako "budowlane". Wiecie o co chodzi :big lol: 

Dziś przed pracą ogarnąłem listwy w kolejnej części salonu oraz gabinecie. 



W miedzy czasie podjechałem do znajomego dociąć płytkę do odpływu liniowego łazieneczki na parterze. Zauważyłem też, że małżonka wydrukowała humorystyczne grafiki do ramek w pralni.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kolejne "dni" prac drobnych za nami. Zabrałem się za lakierowanie słupków na poręcz schodów. Po malowaniu ich podkładem w pozycji poziomej, leżąc postanowiłem zmajstrować stojak do malowania pionowego. 



Po miedzy nakładaniem podkładu, a malowaniem lakierem zająłem się docinaniem i wklejaniem listew progowych. 



Spełniłem też kilka pomniejszych próśb żony. Krzyż, szafka na klucze i kalendarz znalazły już swoje miejsce. Dorobiłem też uchwyt na łyżkę do butów.



Gdy lakier na słupkach już przysychał zająłem się montażem listem. Hol, spiżarka i kuchnia ogarnięte.



Zamontowałem do ściany mocowania wanny. Pozostało nałożyć sylikon. Za poradą znajomego hydraulika odczekałem kilka dni i dokręciłem śrubunki od muszli. Co prawda on mówił od dwóch dniach ale jakoś mi się zeszło. Wspominał że pianka potrafi się delikatnie odgnieść i warto to po tych dwóch dnia dokręcić i dopiero wycinać nadmiar. 

Dziś rano zabrałem się za nałożenie drugiej warstwy lakieru na słupkach. Gdy ten wysychał ja zakończyłem montaż listew w salonie. Pozostały dwa przejścia pomiędzy pomieszczeniami ale tu muszę pokombinować. Dojechały też dwa krzesła do kuchni. Tu z montażem pomogła szwagierka.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Witajcie po dłuugiej przerwie w pisaniu. Nie nie była ona spowodowana lenistwem po przeprowadzce  :no:  Co prawda postępów nie ma zbyt dużo ale o powodzie będzie w trakcie  :wink: 

[28-29.06.2019]
Jedyne co udało mi się ogarnąć w tych dniach to sylikon biały przy obróbce schodów.

[01.07.2019]
Dziś pomagał mi tato. Wzięliśmy się za montaż drzwi do prysznica na parterze. Chwilę czasu nam to zajęło ale chyba się udało. Pozostało położyć sylikon. Tato pomalował resztę tarasu i po docięciu listewek potraktował je białą farbą. Ja w tym czasie zacząłem zabawę z konfiguracją czujników ruchu przy schodach. 





[04.07.2019]
Dziś z pomocą taty zajęliśmy się pierwszym podejściem do stworzenia barierki na schodach. Pierwszym problemem było ustawienie słupków tak żeby jednocześnie zakryły kabelki do czujnika i były optymalnie odsunięte od krawędzi.







[img]https://drive.google.com/uc?export=view&id=1IzNJaPDkN7A5u9M-j4X9_lVgQ3F6N4eb[\img]

Kolejnym wyzwaniem było ustawienie odpowiedniej wysokości i nachylenia poręczy. Niestety tu mi mały kawałek odłupało podczas cięcia. Z ostatecznym montażem wstrzymamy się do momentu naprawy pęknięć na górnym biegu.

[09.07.2019]
Po pracy postanowiłem zabrać się za usuwanie pęknięć na górnym biegu schodów. Poszerzyłem wszystkie rysy i dokładnie je odpyliłem. Ubytki wypełniałem masą do spoinowania z włóknem szklanym. 






Gdzieś w miedzy czasie montowałem listwy przypodłogowe. Pozostał mi mały kawałek  w przedpokoju na poddaszu.







Również świetlica pod tym względem jest zakończona.



[12.07.2019]

Trochę porządków w garażu i rozłożenie pelletu w miejsce docelowe, a żeby i budowlanie było to zamontowałem oświetlenie w garderobie.



Przez kolejny fragment ciężko pisać daty. W poszczególne dni niewiele się działo. 

Powiesiłem wieszak na wyprasowane koszulę w pralni.



Niestety powstało kilka dziur w stopniach schodów. 



Dobrze dobrana szpachla do drewna, papier ścierny i lakier i udało się ogarnąć temat. W miedzy czasie bok schodów został przytarty i pomalowany. Po rysach nie ma śladu. 

[23.07.2019]
Rozpoczęło się podejście do barierki schodów. Udało się dziś ustawić słupki i poręcz na dolnym biegu. Pierwszy czujnik działa ukryłem go w podstawie pierwszego słupka.









[24.07.2019]
Jak to będzie działać? Sprawdźmy. Pierwsze podejście do metalowych rurek wypełniających barierkę. 





[25.07.2019]
Dziś przybyło nam mieszkańca! Po blisko miesięcznej walce jego mamy i zastępu lekarzy na świat przyszedł nasz synek. Ważył 1250 g i mierzył 41 cm. 

[25-30.07.2019]
Gdy ja byłem w Warszawie przy żonie i synu taty zajęli się kończeniem i poprawą barierki. W wolnej chwili rozpoczęli porządkowanie frontu podwórka.







[1-20.08.2019]
Każdą chwilę wolną spędzam na trasie Siedlce-Warszawa i na placu boju niewiele się dzieje. Powalczyliśmy chwile z barierką schodów. Dostała kilka wzmocnień, a miejsca po wkrętach zostały zamaskowane korkami i szpachlą. 









Zaimpregnowałem podłogi z grasu na parterze (pozostała jeszcze kotłownia). Teść wkleił mi płyte 6mm pod lustro w łazieneczce. Powstał też zarys tymczasowych schodów do domu. Położyłem sylikon na drzwiach pod prysznicem i przy ościeżnicy w łazieneczce.



To taki telegraficzny skrót.

----------


## Slawskip

> [25.07.2019]
> Dziś przybyło nam mieszkańca! Po blisko miesięcznej walce jego mamy i zastępu lekarzy na świat przyszedł nasz synek. Ważył 1250 g i mierzył 41 cm.


No to gratulacje!!! Oby się dobrze chował i był zdrów!

----------


## chilli banana

gratulacje, ale przede wszystkim zdrówka dla synka! Pewnie dużo stersów teraz macie.. postępy super, ale po prawdzie dom juz macie w takim stanie, ze spokojnie mozna mieszkac, wiec teraz tylko skupic sie na rodzinie i tym okruszku.

----------


## micbarpia

Wielkie gratulacje dla zony, dla Was. Duuzo zdrowia dla dzidziusia. A dom, coraz piekniejszy. Az milo popatrzec, ale tez mila swiadomosc ze jest dla kogo to robic. Ps jaka masz grubosc stopni 4cm?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dzięki wszytkim za miłe słowa. Stopnie maja 4 cm.

----------


## sebus243

Ale ładnie to już wygląda  :smile: 
Ile czujników ruchu masz na schodach ?

----------


## seler2

Gratulacje dla całej rodziny! Dom wygląda na gotowy do zamieszkania.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Jak już gdzieś tu wspominałem mieszkamy od 8 czerwca. Znaczy bardziej ja mieszkam bo żona po 2.5 tygodnia miała przymusowe wakacje i jeszcze nie wróciła. Staram się coś tam kończyć w tym czasie ale robota jakoś tak nie idzie tak szybko jak bym chciał.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ponieważ ostatnio troche popadało i ziemia zrobiła się bardziej skora do współpracy postanowiłem zadbać o ostatnie media w domu - internet. Po rozpoznaniu rynku  Nie licząc internetów LTE jedyną sensowną opcją jest dociągnięcie światłowodu przez działkę teściów od głównej ulicy. Dziś rozpoczeliśmy układanie mikrorurki.

----------


## micbarpia

Tak z ciekawowci jakie sa koszty I formalnosci zwiazane z dociagnieciem swiatlowodu do budynku? Ile metrow musisz.pociahnac?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Moim jedynym kosztem jest mikrorurka coś około 270 zł za 200m. Światłowód daje operator. Ciągnę jakieś 150 metrów od drogi głównej. 

Udało nam się podjechać z tą robotą kilkanaście metrów dalej. 





Udało mi się wkleić lustro w łazience, a przy tej okazji i mini próg przy prysznicu. Zdecydowałem się na niego przez obawę o futryny.



Mając już klej w ręce przykleiłem mały kątownik przy progu drzwi. i kilka innych listewek wykańczających. 



Dociąłem listewki wykańczające ścianę z panelami i lakierując wcześniej szpachlowane stopnie polakierowałem i je. Gdy całość wyschła listewki zostały przyklejone na swoje miejsce. Zakończyłem montaż listew przypodłogowych na poddaszu. Pora myśleć o porządkach. Kobieca pomoc w postacie mam i szwagierki zamówiona więc trzeba zakończyć te brudniejsze prace. Dziś raniutko (od 6) zabrałem się za ogarnięcie strychu. Graty zostały wstępnie ułożone a podłoga odkurzona z pobudowlanego pyłu. Gdy ja bylem w pracy tato zajął się malowaniem glifów. Zostały mu jeszcze dwa okna. 
Ponieważ podjęliśmy decyzje o podłączeniu tego światłowodu (czego się nie spodziewałem tak szybko i zatynkowałem mikrorurkę) konieczne było odsłonięcie przepustu przygotowanego na etapie fundamentów. Tu poraz kolejny bardzo pomocny okazał się dziennik i nawyk robienia zdjęć. Udało się trafić bezbłędnie.



Dobrze że nie spałem na matematyce bo odległości nie było na tym zdjęciu.
Rurka została delikatnie wywinięta i zaszpachlowana klejem z włóknem.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Drobne prace posuwają się do przodu. 
- Rurka została obrobiona i już wstępnie zamalowana. 
- Tato zakończył malowanie glifów. 
- Położyłem sylikon przy lustrze i progu w łazieneczce.
- Znalazłem dwa pęknięcia na dolnym biegu schodów. Zająłem się nimi w ten sam sposób co na górze. 
- Tato zaczął ogarniać garaż. Powoli pozbywamy się największych siedlisk kurzu i innego ustrojstwa które może unosić się w powietrzu.





Niestety układ pracy, dość dużo spraw do załatwienia i każdy dzień wolny w szpitalu nie pozwalają na tempo robót takie jakbym chciał. Na szczęście olbrzymia pomoc rodziny trochę to wszystko ułatwia, nie tylko tematy budowlane.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Trochę się działo ostatnimi czasy. Co prawda mniej z tematów wykończeniowych, Ale po kolei. 

[30.08.2019]
Przed pracą przytarłem obróbkę rurki i wstępnie ją zamalowałem. Finalnego przytarcia doczekało się też gipsowanie na rysach dolnego biegu schodów. Tato po południu kontynuowałem porządkowanie garażu.

[31.08.2019]
Ja jestem w Warszawie ale ekipa sprzątająca prężnie działa szykując dom na powrót rodziny. Dwie mamy, tato i szwagierka zrobili kawał dobrej roboty. 

[02.09.2019]
Po pracy zabrałem się z pomocą taty do składania łóżka (łóżko ze zintegrowanym zagłówkiem, półkami i pufo-skrzynią-ławką). Niby w instrukcji napisali, że potrzeba dwóch osób i 150 minut ale nam zeszło się z tym około 5 godzin. 

[03.09.2019]
Dziś po południu wpadł Marcin podłączyć baterie prysznicową i kibelek w łazieneczce na dole. 



Tato w tym czasie wzmocnił tymczasowe schody przed domem i pomalował, szpachlowany wcześniej, boczek dolnego biegu schodów. Wymieniłem filtry w wentylacji. O ile ten główny w domu była powiedzmy brudny, to "wstępny na czerpni przed GWC to inny temat.



[04.09.2019]
Dziś przywiozłem żonę i malucha do domu!  :welcome: 

[05-14.09.2019]
W tych dnia skupiłem się na rodzinie ale i kilka drobnych spraw ruszyło do przodu w tak zwanym miedzy czasie. 
Doczekaliśmy się meblarza (temat przemilcze :mad: ) do zabudowy szafki w łazieneczce. Tu wykonałem autorskie przesunięcie syfonu pod ścianę. 





Zaimpregnowałem dwukrotnie płytki na podłodze w kotłowni. Zostało mi impregnatu a dzięki temu mam nadzieję, że będzie łatwiej sprzątać. Zamontowałem i podłączyłem umywalkę i drzwiczki do rozdzielacza. Tu jak widać na zdjęciu nie uwzględniłem przy montażu samej szafki ile jest w stanie przykryć maskownica.



Ostatnią rzeczą w kotłowni był montaż kratek wentylacyjnych. Skończone  :smile: 



Korzystając z deszczu i lekko rozmiękniętej ziemi zabrałem się za kopanie pod światłowód. Kilkanaście kolejnych metrów bliżej. 



Po wywiezieniu naszego budowlanego kibelka ruszam dalej.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś krótka opowieść o pośpiechu i zamroczeniu umysłu. Pod koniec września korzystając z pogody postanowiłem dokończyć temat studni chłonnej na popłuczyny z odżelaziacza (i przy okazji z rynien przed domem). W tym celu zawezwaliśmy koparkę. Koparkowy miał zerknąć kiedy będzie miał termin i oddzwonić. Tu zaskoczył mnie telefon jeszcze tego samego dnia że w sumie za 20 minut może być. W te pędy poprosiłem tatę o pomoc i lecę do domu. Operator już czekał. Szybkie wyjaśnienie co i jak i do roboty. Już raz kopał mi ten dół ale przyszły deszcze i go obwaliły zanim ogarnąłem co trzeba, przyszła zima i tak czekało do teraz. Ale wracając do tematu. Podczas kopania zaczęło padać. Mówię sobie "no nie tym razem mi się nie obwalisz", wsiadam w samochód i jadę po rurę karbowaną żeby chociaż ją wsadzić w dół. Na odchodne rzuciłem, że jak skończy tu kopać to niech małą łyżką (30cm) zrobi podejścia z rynien. I tu jest pies pogrzebany, w sumie nie pies, a kabel zasilający do domu. A żeby było ciekawiej to przy drugiej rynnie rura kanalizacyjna do szamba. Tak dobrze można się domyślić. Nieszczęścia chodzą parami, a w sumie to moje zamroczenie i fakt, że o nich zapomniałem w tym pędzie. 
Sytuacja przedstawia się następująco: jest po 18 i sklepy elektryczne w okolicy są pozamykane, w domu maluszek, kanalizacja nie działa, deszcz pada coraz mocniej. 
Elektryka - telefon do wujka, który się tym zajmuje i ma mały magazyn. Po 30 minutach był już u mnie z załadowanym samochodem i pomocą. Z tatem zrobiliśmy prowizoryczne zadaszenie i odprowadzenie wody z rynny przy której był kopany rów. Chłopaki zajęli się swoją robotą. Po jakimś czasie wrócił prąd. 
Hydraulika - mamy w okolicy duży market z wyposażeniem łazienek. Szybki kurs zakup rury i dwóch nasuwek. Ręcznie odkopałem miejsce uszkodzenia rur, odciąłem połamaną końcówkę i dosztukowałem zakupionym towarem. Działa. 

Deszcz ustał, dół ponad 4 metry w dół i ciemnica. Odpuściliśmy już zabawy z rurami i innymi elementami rozsączającymi tego dnia.  

Następnego dnia z pomocą taty i kolegi umieściliśmy w wykopie skrzynki po piwie :cool:  Gdzieś kiedyś chyba wspominałem, że zbierałem skrzynki po starych oranżadach i innych takich. Świetnie spisywały się jako wszelkiej maści wsporniki podestów itp. Nadszedł jednak dzień, w którym spełniły zadanie do jakiego były gromadzone. Po połączeniu ich wszystkich razem i owinięciu podwójną warstwą grubej geowłókniny trawiły na dno wykopu. Niestety nie mam z tych dni zdjęć bo wszytko działo się za szybko. Gdy już skrzynki były na swoim miejscu obsypaliśmy je ręcznie ziemią następnie ustawiłem na nich rurę i tą również ręcznie obsypaliśmy w celu jej stabilizacji. Gdy całość już była samonośną konstrukcją zabrałem się za wiercenie otworów pod popłuczyny (tu przeciągnąłem jeszcze jeden wąż z kotłowni dla ewentualnego zmiękczacza) i dla rur z rynien (żółta rura jest pełna bez dziurek).



Gdy miałem już wszytko gotowe zaprosiłem koparkę do zasypania całości i ogarnięcia działki. Tu wykorzystałem też maszynę do dokończenia wykopu pod światłowód.



Przy zakręcie nie zakopywałem rurki żeby łatwiej było wstrzelić światłowód w lini prostej. 
W oczekiwaniu na montaż internetu zajmowałem się wieszaniem obrazów, luster i innych elementów ozdobnych w domu. Doszły też nowe żyrandole i huśtawka na świetlicy.



Spędziliśmy pierwszy wieczór przy kominku. Wygląda super i robi niesamowity klimat.



Z pomocą szwagierki dokończyłem zabudowę korytarza. Nasza szafa w końcu została wzbogacona o siedzisko. 



Ponieważ był to prawie ostatni element, który mieliśmy dokończyć w domu podsumowaliśmy koszty. Budowa domu od wyrobienia pierwszego papierka do chwili obecnej kosztowała nas 320 tys. (w tym 14 tys RTV AGD). Mamy tu wszytko od paczki kredy po meble i dodatki. Jesteśmy zadowolenie z wyniku. Niestety do zrobienia pozostał jeszcze teren wokół domu (choć trawę mam już kupioną ale nie wyrobiłem się i worki lądują w garażu z nadzieją że doczekają do wiosny).

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ostatnimi czasy udało się dwa mini temaciki załatwić. Pierwszy mogłoby się wydawać dość błahy. Gdy kończyłem robić kominy żona zapytała mnie czy ta "rura" żółta musi tak wystawać. Tłumacząc jej że jest to systemowa nasada kominowa na wkład ceramiczny pokazałem film instruktażowy. W tym momencie pierwszy raz doleciałem do końca tego materiału (wcześniej kończyłem na merytorycznej części pomijając marketingowy bełkot). I dopiero na końcu tego filmu okazało się, że wymieniana wcześniej nasada występuje w różnych kolorach. Od tamtej pory nie dawało mi to spokoju i te wystające żółte elementy na grafitowym dachu strasznie rzucały mi się w oczy. Już w lato kupiłem grafitowy spray do kominków, tylko czasu brakło. Ale w końcu przyszedł na to czas :smile:  



Drugi temat. Po pozbyciu się naszego budowlanego wychodka pozostało obniżenie terenu. Gdy równaliśmy działkę koparka nie mogła z wiadomych względów rozplantować tu ziemi więc pozostawiliśmy tu mały kopczyk urobku. Z pomocą taty udało nam się wstępnie wyrównać ten teren oraz miejsce po zakopaniu światłowodu.



Mam jeszcze kilka tematów do zrealizowania ale przy maluchu i ostatnim trybie pracy czasu na to jest bardzo mało ale co mi się uda zrobić nadal będę pokrótce tu opisywał.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wykorzystując krótkie tak zwane "miedzyczasie" zająłem się kilkoma tematami. Podłączyłem w szeregu drugi sterownik od wentylacji a jego prosty panel sterujący przedłużyłem do garażu. Teraz powoli testuję do jak najmniejszej wartości mogę zejść zachowując komfort. 
Wykonałem wzmocnienia pod półki w spiżarce. Przewiduję na nich dość znaczące obciążenia,a rozpiętość jest ponad metr. Na to przyjdzie płyta meblowa.



Zrobiłem małą półeczkę na dekoder mocowaną do uchwytu TV w sypialni i powiesiłem dwa brakujące obrazy nad łóżkiem. 
Nie ma tego dużo ale bardzo ciężko znaleźć teraz dłuższą chwilę, a i nie śpieszy się człowiek.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Mając dzień "wolny" udało mi się zamknąć kilka tematów. 
1. Został wybrany i zamontowany ostatni żyrandol. Tym sposobem ostatnia relikt budowlany w postaci wiszącej żarówki zniknął z domu. (garaż to inna bajka :big lol:  )
2. Przed garażem pojawiła się lampa z czujnikiem ruchu. 
3. Testuje rozwiązanie na odpływ skroplin z rurowca. Do tej pory odnoga służąca temu celowi była zaślepiona korkiem (żeby nie zasysało powietrza ze studni), który co jakiś czas otwierałem i zlewałem wodę. Teraz w to miejsce wstawiłem prowizoryczny syfon. nadmiar wody powinien móc odpłynąć do obudowy studni przy jednoczesnym zatrzymaniu zasysania powietrza z tej przestrzeni.



4. Udało mi się zakończyć montaż półek w spiżarce. Płyty zostały przykręcone od środka do wcześniej przygotowanej konstrukcji, a całość zamknęliśmy od spodu białą płytą hdf.





5. Będąc przy temacie płyt. Zrobiłem dwa prowizoryczne stoły na większe imprezy. Na co dzień blaty i nogi będą przechowywane oddzielnie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Najpierw mała podpowiedź co do stołów. Metr długości to za mało. Po dokręceniu nóg dwa krzesła wchodzą z lekkim trudem. 10-15 cm więcej zrobiło by robotę. 

Co do postępów. Nie ma ich za dużo.
Wstawiłem do rozdzielnicy dwa włączniki czasowe. Jeden steruje wentylacją. Chce zautomatyzować proces jej uruchamiania tak żeby ograniczyć do niezbędnego minimum straty ciepła zimą. Drugi natomiast odpowiada za rozłączanie oświetlenia schodów. Tym sposobem wyeliminowałem ich uruchamianie się w dzień. Jednak zanim przystąpiłem do montażu tych włączników postanowiłem poprawić oświetlenie w garażu. Zamontowałem tu oprawę na jarzeniówki ale wcześniej przerobiłem ją tak aby działały w niej ich ledowe wersje. 
Ponieważ zbliża się termin montażu drzwi pomiędzy holem, a salonem zabrałem się za wycięcie płytki doklejonej do środka otworu drzwiowego. Płytki siedziały na tyle mocno, że podczas ich odbijania trochę „poszarpało” posadzkę. Konieczne było jej podrównanie. Klej nakładałem w dwóch warstwach po czym przytarłem go do równego i zagruntowałem. Na to poszła pianka i docięty panel.

----------


## the_anonim

> Najpierw mała podpowiedź co do stołów.


Fajnie że jest tu grono ludzi którzy dzielą się swoimi błędami (spostrzeżeniami) po budowie, coraz bardziej to doceniam.

Obserwuję regularnie postępy :wink: 

Pozdro

----------


## ufbufkruf

Anonimie od początku założyłem, że choć jest tu wiele lepszych ode mnie chce żeby inni też mogli coś wynieść z tego dziennika. Część z tych błędów wydawać mogła by się wielką gafą (czasami tak było) ale są to błędy zwykłego szaraczka, który wcześniej nie podejmował się tak dużych przedsięwzięć. Być może inniym rozpoczynającym swoją przygodę pozwoli to pomyśleć o rzeczach, które ja przegapiłem. 

A co u mnie?

Kolejny mały kroczek zrobiony. Ten wymuszony przez najmniejszego członka rodziny. Brak wiatrołapu i nowy członek rodziny wymusił montaż drzwi pomiędzy holem a salonem. (o przygotowaniach do tego już wspominałem. Nadszedł dzień montażu. Panowie przyjechali i dość sprawnie zrobili swoją robotę.





Udało mi się dociąć i ponownie zamontować listwy przypodłogowe.



Tu zostało jeszcze obróbki akrylem zrobić i wkleić nową listwę progową. 

Innym tematem który w końcu doczekał się realizacji było oświetlenie podświetlające naszą ceglaną ścianę.

----------


## micbarpia

Pieknir to wyglada, gratulacje. Sciana swietna I drzwi do hallu tez

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś może nie do końca budowlanie. W przed dzień sylwestra. Wszystkim budującym życzę by i u Was taka choinka ...



...zmieniła się w taką:



Niech moc Was nie opuszcza :smile: 

Żeby dodać coś około-budowlanego. 
Tak wygląda filtr HEPA H10 po 3 miesiącach:



Tak filtr wstępny (F5) na "rurowcu" po półtorej miesiąca:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Nie wiem czy jest o czym pisać wszak to tylko malutka zmiana. Po namowie Pani żony przemalowałem listwy wykańczające panela na ścianie w sypialni. 



Irytowała mnie ciągła zmiana baterii w girlandzie nad łóżkiem, więc w końcu przerobiłem ją na zasilanie sieciowe.
Korzystając z farby nowy kolor otrzymała też półeczka na dekoder. 



Na razie zimujemy, cieszymy się powiększoną rodziną, jeździmy po lekarzach i czekamy do wiosny. Wtedy ma być ruszonych kilka tematów. No chyba, że takie drobiazgi jak się będę nudzić  :roll eyes:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Pora obudzić się ze snu zimowego. Trochę wiosna, trochę okazja ale ważne że zmotywowany do małej robótki. Ponieważ ostatnio wrzuciłem ostatni worek pelletu do kotła postanowiłem pomalować wnękę (a jak już wnękę to i resztę garażu za tym :big lol: ) gdzie go składowałem zanim zamówię kolejny. Zanim przejdziemy do samego przygotowania ścian i malowania. Na zdjęciu poniżej widać popiół wygenerowany w domu od sierpnia do kwietnia (w tym popiół z kominka).



Warto zaznaczyć, że na ten sezon nie kupiliśmy towaru z top list tylko od lokalnego producenta.

Wracając do garażu. Postanowiłem ogarnąć od razu pierwszą ze ścian na gotowo. Ściana ta została wcześniej obrobiona po części i czekała na montaż drzwi, a że te są już od dawna nadszedł czas aby je obrobić. Po wklejeniu styropianu i obsadzeniu narożników. Cała już ściana została po raz drugi zaciągnięta klejem. Będąc przy drzwiach nadszedł czas na pozbycie się bloczków betonowych służących na stopień. 





Ściana została pomalowana dwukrotnie farbą podkładową, elewacyjną. 



Poświęciłem też trochę czasu na ogarnięcie rozdzielnicy, która po ciągłych ulepszeniach była trochę rozgrzebana. 





Reszta garażu została wstępnie ogarnięta, tak żeby wykorzystać pogodę w przyszłym tygodniu, wystawić wszytko i pomalować ściany, sufit i posadzkę.

----------


## ufbufkruf

"Garaż" ogarnięty. Po ponad dwuletnim bałaganie aż miło tam wejść. Trochę tu recyklingu starych mebli po remoncie u rodziców. Jest wygospodarowana część warsztatowa, część kuchenna i miejsce na opał. Nawet samochód powinien wejść. Z naciskiem na powinien  :big lol:

----------


## sebcioc55

co jest na podłodze? jakaś farba?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Tak. Niestety obecna sytuacja kazała nam mocno zredukować koszty. Jest to zwykła farba do betonu/posadzek nobiles pilbet. Kryje bardzo dobrze. Przed malowaniem zagruntowałem to dwukrotnie gruntem głęboko penetrującym.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Działam powoli dalej. 
1. Dołożyłem do rozdzielnicy (i przyciski w pomieszczeniach) możliwość uruchomienia wentylacji na określony czas. Pomaga między innymi w pozbyciu się wilgoci podczas/po prysznicu.

2. Rozpocząłem ogarniać teren wokół domu. W planie założeni trawnika ale przed tym kilka tematów:
- odprowadzenie wody z rynien za domem (front ogarnąłem w tamtym roku) - tu mam już odprowadzenie pełną rurą na jakieś 9 metrów od fundamentów. Wkopie tu mała studzienkę rewizyjno-rozsączną i przejdę na rurę drenażową w celu rozsączenia wody w grunt (w sumie 50m jej będzie)
- ogarnięcie części ogrodzenia żeby można było wyrównać podniesiony teren do murka oporowego nie roznosząc go na działce sąsiada.
- ułożenie rury do podlewania wzdłuż ogrodzenia gdzie będzie sporo nasadzeń. 
Gdy to będzie już ogarnięte przekopanie całej działki i wyrównanie. Kiedy będzie już możliwe ustalenie poziomy trawnika obsadzenie włazów (do szamba i studni) tak, żeby zlicować je z trawą. I chyba będę mógł zacząć proces właściwego zakładania trawnika.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Małe podsumowanie. Staram się codziennie coś tam podgonić po pracy ale nic na siłę. Moje plecy nie lubią kopania wiec staram się im dozować tą przyjemność. 
W skrócie:
[21.04.2020]
Udało mi się wkopać dziś pierwszą pionową rurę rozsączną na zakończeniu odprowadzenia wody z rynien rurami pełnymi. Za nią rozpocznie się rozsączanie jej po działce. Wszystkie trzy rynny są już do niej dociągnięte przez system rur połączonych trójnikami. 
[22.04.2020]
Dziś tylko mała robótka. Zrobiłem ze starych desek dekiel do wczoraj wkopanej rury.



Dwie warstwy desek krzyżowo, pierwsze koło jest mniejsze tak żeby wchodzić w rurę. Na tym będzie kiedyś leżeć kora, zrębki czy inne kamyczki.

[23.04.2020]
Dziś rozpocząłem etap kopania pod rurę drenażową. Jest dramat. Glina jednak jest spoko w porównaniu do całej masy śmieci, która jest w tym odcinku. Każdy centymetr wbicia szpadla to walka. W czasie gdy ja dostaje szewskiej pasji szwagierka owija włókniną rurę drenażową. 



[24.04.2020]
Pogłębiam wykop
[25.04.2020]
Dziś udało się wkopać pierwszy (z jak mi się wydaje czterech) odcinek rury. Minąłem pierwszy zakręt, który był wyjątkowo upierdliwy w kopaniu. Postanowiłem wywieść najgorsze pokłady gliny i pierwszy etap zasypu rury zrobić z bardziej przepuszczalnego materiału.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Zakończyłem wkopywanie "systemu" do rozłączania wody opadowej w gruncie. W dwóch miejscach na trasie rury drenażowej (pod nią) zostały wkopane skrzynki w celu zwiększenia pojemności wodnej i powierzchni czynnej wsiąkania.

 

 

 

 

Gdy rura już leżała na skrzynkach została od góry nakryta włókniną i tak zasypana. Rura jest układana zygzakiem poniżej warstwy gliny.

 

Całość została zakończona trójnikiem, od którego odchodzi półmetrowy kawałek w dół i ponad 80 cm w górę, do poziomu gruntu.



Podsumowując. Samo kopanie nie było łatwe ale pozwoliło schudnąć 4 kg  :wiggle:  Żona jest zadowolona bo trochę mniej błota. 



Kopanie w glinie nie jest takie złe, a gdy już była bardzo twarda to zalewałem ją wodą na noc i rano szło jak w masło. Najgorsze są śmieci. 



Od zakończenia prac dwa dni temu pada. Jak narazie sprawdza się to rozwiązanie choć wiem, że mało profesjonalne. 
Teraz pora się brać za ogrodzenie :cool:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Niestety temat ogrodzenie musi poczekać. Sąsiad zrobił awanturę, że w latach osiemdziesiątych pradziadek ciotki mojej teściowej słupki poprzestawiał i stawiam na ich działce  :jaw drop:  oszczędzę Wam szczegółów bo takiego steku bzdur nie słyszałem jak żyje. Wiem, że mógłbym stawiać ten płot i nie mogą mi zabronić (stawiam na swojej działce nie w granicy) ale człowiek wolałby żyć co najmniej bez konfliktu z możliwymi sąsiadami. Stanęło na tym, że sąsiad weźmie geodetę i tym razem w jego obecności (na wcześniejsze tyczenie działki pomimo dwukrotnego zawiadomienia się nie stawił) zostanie wytyczona granica działki. Niestety idzie to drogą oficjalną przez miasto wiec potrwa. 
Ale robota nie może całkiem stanąć :no: 
Maluch rośnie, raczkuje po całym domu jak rakietka wiec przyszła potrzeba osłonięcia czymś szczeliny przy schodach. Popełniłem więc taką donice.



Będąc przy donicach. Z resztek po budowie powstał mały zielnik



Powoli kształtuję się wizja otoczenia domu. Dochodzą nowe nasadzenia. Nie mogąc robić tego w kolejności, którą wcześniej ustaliłem podzieliłem zakładanie trawnika na etapy i przystąpiłem do pracy. W miarę postępów innych tematów będą ogarniane kolejne części podwórka i dosiewana trawa. Tym sposobem od soboty (lekki start przez pogodę i inne sprawy do załatwienia) rozpoczęła się walka z moim ugorem. 











Stara darń zostaje wygrabiona i wywieziona. Całość zostanie wstępnie wyrównana, zwałowana, ponownie wyrównana, zwałowana kontrolnie, przegrabiona. I tu powinno nastąpić nawożenia, a później sianie. Gdzieś w miedzy czasie wyrównać włazy do studni i szamba. Tak mocno pokrótce wygląda plan na najbliższe dni.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Co do planów. Ten kawałek ternu został przejechany glebogryzarką jeszcze kilka razy. Pozwoliło to wygrabić jeszcze dokładniej starą darń. Całość została zwałowana, a następnie teren został wyrównany. Poszło tu kilkadziesiąt taczek, które zostały później rozgrabione.  Cały czas wybieram kamienie i inne odpady (głównie szklane). Na tak przygotowane podłoże został wysypany nawóz do zastosowania przed siewem trawy. Dzięki sobotniej pomocy taty i deszczowi, który pomimo zapowiedzi nie spadł aż do popołudnia udało nam się zalać podstawę pod właz obudowy studni. W celu zapobiegnięcia przesuwania się nadlewki zamocowaliśmy w pokrywie obudowy odpowiednio wygięte druty fi 6. 



Całość będzie zasypana ziemią i jest szersze niż podstawa włazu. Jak widać nie przykładałem większej wagi do równości tych okręgów. wszak nie będzie tego widać. Po wlaniu tu betonu zostały zatopione w nim śruby główkami do dołu, tak żeby możliwe było mocowanie podstawy włazu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Tak się zastanawiam czy kogoś interesują jeszcze takie perypetie po budowlane :Confused:

----------


## dez

Nie zastanawiaj się tylko działaj i raportuj  :smile:

----------


## Brysia8

Ja też z chęcią czytam.
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Skoro tak to dalej pokrótce coś tam poskrobie. 

W poniedziałek pomalowałem kilkukrotnie dysperbitem wieko i nasz nadlew na obudowie studni



Gdy mazidło już wyschło tato zamocował na stałe podstawę włazu i zasypał ziemią. Ponieważ udało się to zrobić dość sprawnie postanowiliśmy wysiać trawę, W celu łatwiejszego rozgrabienia została potraktowana glebogryzarką. Na to krzyżowo rozsypaliśmy nasiona i zgrabiliśmy. 



Na zakończenie w ruch poszedł wał. 

Dziś nastąpiło pierwsze podlewanie naszego przyszłego trawnika.



I moje wejście Narnii

----------


## ufbufkruf

Czekając na rozwój sytuacji z ogrodzeniem coś tam sobie dłubie. Ponieważ na naszym tarasie jest jakiś naturalny komin wentylacyjny i wieje tam straszliwie prawie zawsze ciężko było się tu relaksować. Pojawił się pomysł postawienia "ścianki wiatrowej". Od pomysłu do realizacji nie trzeba było zbyt dług czekać. Oto co udało mi się stworzyć z pomocą taty.



Pierwsza belka jest przymocowana długaśnymi wkrętami do ściany. z drugiej strony zaś za sztywność odpowiada kształt ściany w "L" 



Deski są kręcone z przerwą około centymetra, tak żeby calkiem nie zasłaniały widoku a jedynie wyhamowywały wiatr.



Konstrukcja ma poziome wzmocnienia. Od drugiej strony będzie przykręcona tu siatka po której mają wspinać się clematisy.



W konstrukcji zostało przewidziane miejsce na powieszenie huśtawki dla maluszka. Przy okazji tych prac nasze dotychczasowe schody w postaci dwóch belek rzuconych obok zostały zastąpione przez coś porządniejszego osadzonego już na podstawie z bloczków. Powstał też zarys "szafki" tarasowej. Tu pozostało dodać drzwiczki na dole i dwie półki. 



Pozostało jeszcze raz pomalować.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dziś trochę z innej beczki. Mieszkamy już od roku, a przynajmniej tyle minęło od daty oficjalnej wprowadzki.  :welcome: 

To chyba dobry czas na małe podsumowanie zarówno tego co naszym zdaniem się sprawdziło i tego co nie do końca zagrało tak jak chcieliśmy. Na wstępie chce podziękować całej społeczności za morze podpowiedzi i motywacji. Nie tylko tej budowlanej ale i do tego, żeby siąść i opisywać. Choć pisarz ze mnie marny za co przepraszam, a to forumowej elity samorobów mi brakuje to mam nadzieje, że czytało się to choć trochę przyjemne i komuś pomogło.

Wracając do podsumowania. Jeśli chodzi o technologie to nie wiem czy bym je zmienił ale na pewno zastanowił bym się raz jeszcze nad trzema z nich:

Fundament
Mam tradycyjny. Jak to fundament trochę się dłużyło ale nie wspominam tego etapu jakoś bardzo źle pomimo, że trochę tych bloczków u mnie poszło. Ekonomicznie nie wyszło najgorzej.

Strop
Robiłem terive. Miałem nadzieję, że przyśpieszy i ułatwi prace ale jakoś strasznie ten etap się dłużył. Zastanawiam się czy z tradycyjnym było by podobnie.

Skosy
Tu nie wiem czy bardziej nie rozważył bym lanych. Ale to decyzja już podczas projektowania musiała by zapaść. 

Co do samej funkcjonalności i rozmieszczenia pomieszczeń jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni. Podsumowując praktyczny punkt widzenia w mieszkaniu w naszym domku:

Na plus:
- Pralnia, garderoba, spiżarnia jako oddzielne pomieszczenie
Co tu dużo mówić jest to bardzo wygodne i użyteczne rozwiązanie pomimo niewielkich gabarytów tych pomieszczeń.

- Garaż w bryle
- Duża szafa w przedpokoju

- Led pod szafkami zapalane po dotknięciu profilu (w dowolnym miejscu)
Z tego jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni. Jest to bardzo wygodne, nie szukam włącznika tylko "ręka do góry tam gdzie stoję" i gotowe.

- Drzwi zewnętrzne pomiędzy nie ogrzewanym garażem, a domem
Wstawiliśmy tu drzwi zewnętrzne, pomimo że jedne z tańszych to poziom ich izolacji i termicznej i akustycznej jest lepszy niż tych wewnętrznych. Drugi raz zrobił bym tak samo.

- wentylacja mechaniczna
Co tu dużo mówić, dobrze że dałem się namówić. :roll eyes: 

- Dodatkowy pokój na parterze
Ma wiele funkcji, od pokoju gościnnego po sypialnie dzienną dla szkraba gdy mam robi coś "na dole" czy gabinet dla mnie.

- Prysznic w malej łazieneczce
Łazieneczka jest mała i zastanawialiśmy się czy wciskać tu prysznic. Dzięki kilku zabiegom jak prysznic bez brodzika i drzwi składane na ścianę nie przytłacza w normalnym użytkowaniu tego pomieszczenia. 

- umywalka w kotłowni
Co tu mówić. Przydaje się.

- kilka miejsce włączenia/wyłączenia światła w salonie.
Mogę sterować oświetleniem salonu praktycznie z każdego miejsca wejścia/wyjścia z niego(wejście do kuchni, na taras, do gabinetu, klatka schodowa/przedpokój). Bardzo użyteczne

- płytka jako podstopień
Bardzo estetyczne i trwałe rozwiązanie.

- ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu (brak grzejników)
Odpowiednio wysterowane robi robotę. 

- piekarnik w zabudowie (nie przy ziemi)
Tu Pani żona bardzo sobie chwali, że w końcu nie musi się do niego schylać
.
- gniazdo nablatowe
Sprawdza się.

- podświetlenie schodów na czujnik ruchu
Wygodne.

- światło w ciągu komunikacyjnym Na poddaszu na czujnik ruchu z możliwością wyłączenia go i sterownie ręcznego
Przy maluchy doceniliśmy możliwość wyłączenie czujnika. Gdy w nocy wychodziłem zrobić mleko nagły rozbłysk światła był "niebezpieczny"

- Czasowe sterowanie wentylacją
Nie mając rekuperatora mogłem ograniczyć do niezbędnego minimum wywiewanie ciepła w zimę. Latem za to wentyluje dom głównie w nocy ale ten temat rozwinę w oddzielnym poście. Możliwość uruchomienia przyciskiem też się przydaje.

- płytki w przedpokoju 
Są bardzo łatwe w utrzymaniu czystości

- zabudowa kuchni w połysku i szkło między szafkami 
Tu również utrzymanie czystości jest łatwe.

- kominek 
Pomimo, że używamy go tylko do rekreacji to bardzo nam się podoba. Ale bym ogólnie lubimy blask ognia. 

- Żyrandol nad stołem z możliwością regulacji.
Po rozłożeniu stołu / stołów żyrandol nadal jest na środku, niby to pierdoła ale kobiety zwracają uwagę na takie rzeczy  :roll eyes:  

- dołożenie okien dachowych
W projekcie było jedno. Dołożyliśmy drugie w tym pomieszczeniu. Dzięki temu jest w nim dużo jaśniej. Dodatkowe okno pojawiło się też w "świetlicy" tu też bez niego było by mrocznie.

- powiększenie przedpokoju kosztem wiatrołapu
Tu musieliśmy dołożyć drzwi pomiędzy salonem, a przedpokojem ale dzięki temu powiększeniu nie mamy problemu przy większej ilości gości. W wiatrołapie już 3 osoby na raz miały by problem, żeby się rozebrać. Nie mówiąc już o rozmieszczeniu szafy. 

Pewnie mógłbym wymieniać ich jeszcze sporo ale zazwyczaj to te minusy są bardziej interesujące. 

Na minus:
- Brak cyrkulacji!
To odczuliśmy najbardziej przy kąpielach maluszka gdzie trzeba było najpierw zlewać zimną wodę z rur. Chyba jeden z gorszych błędów, które popełniłem

- Brak podziału włączanie światła w holu na parterze
Raz, że świateł jest przy dużo. Dwa fajnie gdyby dało się je zapalić naprzemiennie.

- obróbka sylikonem podstopnia
Sylikon strasznie przyciąga bród i dość dość ciężko to doczyścić

- panele na klik w salonie
Niestety pomimo, że nie były to najtańsze panele to te kliki po prostu z czasem się rozpinają. Może to brak fachowości monterów  :Confused:  Nie wiem ale irytuję

- drzwi malowane DRE
Przy reklamacji okazało się, że Drzwi malowane DRE to po prostu pomalowana okleina. Nie wiem, może to standard ale drugi raz bym za nie nie przepłacał i kupił po prostu w okleinie. 

- rolety z marketu
To jak często spadają z okien jest nie do opisania.

- wyższe okno w kuchni
Te są niższe niż w reszcie domu, teraz były by wszędzie tej samej wysokości.

- zlew w kuchni jest ciężki w utrzymaniu czystości


Tu "olejowanie" trochę pomaga.

- brak podłogówki pod szafkami
Tu mówienie o równo nagrzewającej się podłodze to mit. nie daliśmy podłogówki pod szafkami w kuchni


Gdy podłoga w reszcie domu jest przyjemna w chodzeniu (nie powiem, że ciepła bo co to to nie) to w tym miejscu odczuwa się wyraźny dyskomfort z powodu różnicy temperatur. Poprowadziłem rurki tak, żeby nie przechodziły przez przejścia i tu również czuć ten sam efekt. 

- potrójny kabel do oświetlenia
Tu w sumie nie wiem dlaczego uznałem, że położę tylko 3 żyły. Ograniczyło to możliwość podłączenia podwójnych przycisków do sterowania oświetleniem. Na drugi raz kładł bym wszędzie 4 żyły.

- brak kranu na zewnątrz z pominięciem odżelaziacza
Co tu dużo pisać do podlewania kwiatów woda nie musi przechodzić przez filtry.

- brak odprowadzenia wody z odżelaziacza
Tu uratował mnie dodatkowy przepust z kotłowni, a właściwie rura na wodę w której wyprowadziłem rurkę do studni chłonnej. 

- odpływ z garażu
Gdybym wcześniej wiedział, że będę miał studnie chłonną to wpiął bym go właśnie do niej. 

Czy budowałbym drugi raz sam? OCZYWIŚCIE.


Czy coś jeszcze napisze? Pewnie tak. Choćby pierwsze letnie pomiary gwc  czy inne takie z prac, które zostały do zrobieni jeszcze z pierwotnego planu.

----------


## the_anonim

Hejka *ufbufkruf*  bardzo fajnie prowadzisz dziennik, a ten ostatni wpis super. Warto czytać takie rzeczy przed budową. Nie z wszystkim się pewnie każdy zgodzi ale zawsze to daje pogląd na wiele detali które potem ciężko poprawić a wystarczy często po prostu planować zawczasu i po problemie.
Watro podkreślić to ostanie  



> Czy budowałbym drugi raz sam? OCZYWIŚCIE


 :wink:  :wink:  :wink: 






> Led pod szafkami zapalane po dotknięciu profilu (w dowolnym miejscu)


Rzuć się jakimś linkiem bo szukam czegoś takiego do siebie.

Powiedz mi jak u ciebie szła ta glebogryzarka z tego co widzę to raczej tam ładna czysta ziemia była, myślę nad wypożyczeniem czegoś takiego tylko boję się bo u mnie dużo niespodzianek jest w ziemi (duże kamienie po starych fundamentach i korzenie po dzikich drzewkach).

Gratuluję postępów, pozdro.

----------


## kocbeat

jak masz kamienie i inne takie po budowie to poszukaj kogoś z glebogryzarką separacyjna, u mnie biorą około 200 za godzinę a sprzęt robi swoje

----------


## ufbufkruf

> Rzuć się jakimś linkiem bo szukam czegoś takiego do siebie.



https://www.ledbel.pl/wlaczkik_dotykowy_do_led.html





> Powiedz mi jak u ciebie szła ta glebogryzarka z tego co widzę to raczej tam ładna czysta ziemia była, myślę nad wypożyczeniem czegoś takiego tylko boję się bo u mnie dużo niespodzianek jest w ziemi (duże kamienie po starych fundamentach i korzenie po dzikich drzewkach)


U mnie też tego sporo było. Ogólnie z początku tak sobie radziła z darnią ale po podlaniu dała radę. Choć mocno rozważam zdjęcie darni ręcznie przed domem i dopiero maszyna, bovwygrabianie i wywożenie tego zajmuje sporo czasu. Ja mam ją pożyczona od kolegi. Więc to, że trochę dłużej idzie mnie nie rusza. W sumie kilkanaście razy jechał ten fragment. Sąsiad ma taką z napędem i idzie to dużo lepiej. 
Ogólnie przed domem chyba spróbuję innego podejścia i zobaczę czy wyeliminuje to co tu mi się nie podoba.

----------


## ACCel

> jak masz kamienie i inne takie po budowie to poszukaj kogoś z glebogryzarką separacyjna, u mnie biorą około 200 za godzinę a sprzęt robi swoje


Tak, glebogryzarka separacyjna wygląda na magię, stara trawa kamienie itp trafiają na dno. Poszukajcie filmów na YT  :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

Dzięki panowie za info zgłębię tematy.

Pozdro

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kolejna porcja drobnych informacji. Trawa ładnie rośnie. Trawiłem z pogodą niemal idealnie. Do tej pory tylko dwa razy wspomagałem się zraszaczami.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1j2f...ew?usp=sharing

Jedna strona naszej ścianki na tarasie została już obłożona kratkami po których mają wspinać się rośliny.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Pns...ew?usp=sharing

Mając chwilę czasu ogarnąłem trochę nasze tymczasowe schody przed wejściem do domu.Chwile heblowania, wymiany wkrętów (część wkrętów nie wytrzymała wypaczania desek), szlifowania i pomalowane.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ulJ...ew?usp=sharing

Kurcze coś pozmieniali w udostępnianiu zdjęć na dysku google. Musze to od nowa rozkminić.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Opowiedzmy tą historie dalej. 
Trawa rosła sobie spokojnie, a ja z pomocą taty pracowałem w tym czasie nad odnowieniem tarasu. Zdjęcia chyba powiedzą więcej niż moje słabe opisy :tongue: 







Jak widać na powyższych zdjęciach stara powłoka została usunięta, szlifowanie i dokręcenia wkrętów pomogło zniwelować małe nierówności powstałe przy wysychaniu materiału. Powstał też zarys mini "szafki" tarasowej na poduszki z krzeseł i inne ogrodowe bzdety.
Dwa tygodnie po siewie trawa doczekała się pierwszego koszenia.



I tydzień później kolejne.

----------


## ufbufkruf

W miedzy czasie nasz mały zielnik zaczął nabierać kolorów.



I najważniejsze.



Podczas obkopywania granicy znaleźliśmy stare słupki graniczne. Wszytko się zgadza.



Trochę się zeszło z słupkami i murkami ale ogólnie poszło dość sprawnie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Następnie przyszedł czas na "front" 



Po usłyszeniu ile kosztuje brama dwuskrzydłowa i furtka postanowiłem nauczyć się spawać. Dzięki temu gotowe elementy (wraz z ocynkowaniem) kosztowały mnie 1/3 ceny.



Przy okazji cynkowania powstało też popielnik do ogniska oraz tymczasowe zabezpieczenie styropianu na progu wjazdu do garażu.



Następnie nadeszła pora na równanie tereny pod wysiew trawy wzdłuż ogrodzenia, front i bok domu. 



Tak wygląda popielnik do ogniska:



zewnętrzny okrąg jest wkopany na stale, środkowy z kratownicą da się wyjąć.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Przy okazji równania terenu przyszła pora na trwałe zamontowanie pokrywy do szamba. Konieczne było podrównanie betonowych kominków.



Tu za namową teścia testujemy mocowanie na klejo-uszczelniacz.



Następnego dnia było nie do ruszenia. Tak zostało.

Trawa dosiana. Niestety pogoda nie jest już tak sprzyjająca i muszę codziennie podlewać. 
To taki telegraficzny skrót. Pozdrawiam o ile ktoś tu jeszcze zagląda :tongue:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Przyszła pora na zrobienie pokoju maluchowi. Co prawda trochę czasu mini zanim będzie tam spał sam ale konieczne jest ogarnięcie wszechobecnych zabawek. Gdy ja byłem w pracy mój brat ze swoimi pomocnicami dodali trochę koloru do wcześniej tylko pobielonego wnętrza. 



Następnie przyszła kolej na dodatki umilające wnętrze.





Dosiewki trawy zaliczyły pierwsze koszenie.

----------

